# HHI Adoration & Information 2009



## dallastxcpa

*HHI Adoration & Information Thread 2009 *
________________________________________
This thread is based on the format set by DisDaydreamer for the Vero Beach adoration thread of 2008.



There is a Roll Call listing (just below). If you are not on the list... Please let me know when you are going.

Please feel free to ask questions, answer questions, or pose questions to be added to the FAQ. None of the photos have been brought forward for this new thread so feel free to post some fresh (or favorite) photos. Finally, please give me any corrections for FAQ answers.

*Roll Call! - - - Who's going and when *

01/09 - 01/14 Ksp
01/15 - 01/19 Mickey4me
01/16 - 01/20 Mickey'sApprentice
01/16 - 01/19 mmmagic7754
02/22 - 02/23 wvalx
03/15 - 03/21 DISNEYMOMx5
03/15 - 03/21 Saratoga Souris
03/23 - 03/28 scottb8888
03/30 - 04/03 nzdisneymom DH's birthday
04/05 - 04/10 VMS
04/05 - 04/10 JCLNJ
04/19 - 04/24 Halekai
04/19 - 04/25 McKlanof6
05/17 - 05/18 TLPL
05/25 - 05/30 Meishanoel DH, DS (5)
05/25 - 05/30 mom2threecuties kids (12, 8, & 7)
05/28 - 06/04 Mamadis
05/31 - 06/05 WolfPackfan
05/31 - 06/05 Minnieluvzmickey
05/31 - 06/06 dizhoni 2 bdrm
05/31 - 06/06 TinkRN
06/01 - 06/06 JVL1018 vacationing w/brother & SIL
06/02 - 06/08 disneyaggies 4 couples, 4 boys (16), 4 girls
06/04 - 06/12 iloveokw
06/07 - 06/12 Dallastxcpa  Kids DD12, DD 13, DN 12
06/07 - 06/12 nickmom DH, DS (7), DSIS, DBIL, Dnep (13), Dnep (16)
06/08 - 06/12 Pappy
06/07 - 06/13 deerh DW, DS (20), DD (15)
06/08 - 06/14 tinksfan
06/12 - 06/22 LVSWL
06/14 - 06/19 mgrebenc GV & studio
06/14 - 06/19 disney fan 1994
06/14 - 06/19 KristiP
06/14 - 06/20 Laurabearz
06/20 - 06/27 flyingBelle 
06/21 - 06/25 twebber55
06/21 - 06/26 MinnieGi taking both sets of Grandparents
06/21 - 06/26 tammymacb
06/21 - 06/26 DVCnewgirl
06/21 - Date Dizma
06/21 - 06/28 hannah's dad
06/21 - 06/27 JeffR
05/22 - 06/25 HollyH
06/23 - 06/26 GANUT4WDW & mickymouselover
06/30 - 07/03 dvc at last !
07/04 - 07/11 chefkellyb DH, DD7, DS5 
07/11 - 07/17 quentina 2 bdr and studio
07/11 - 07/18 apulk
07/12 - 07/17 disneymom2266
07/16 - 07/19 HUFF590
07/21 - 07/26 Nimeisie
07/26 - 08/01 Mattsmommy DH, DS(6), Dad, StepMom
07/31 - 08/05 DisneyNotes
08/01 - 08/05 dunnhorn
08/01 - 08/08 jejojual DH, DS(8), DS(6)
08/01 - 08/08 lsg85
08/02 - 08/07 podsnel GV & 2-2 bedrooms - Big family gathering
08/08- Date Pennykay
08/08 - 08/15 Maryrn11168 DS10, DD8, DS6
08/09 - 08/14 jacksmom
08/09 - 08/14 Cmoore
08/09 - 08/15 owensjro
08/15 - 08/21 maryisme DH, DM, DS(14), DD(14), DD(5)
08/15 - 08/22 vbarry
08/16 - 08/21 mcrabeck DH, DS(11), DS(7)
08/27 - 08/30 AnnaS
09/05 - 09/08 BWV Dreamin
09/14 - 09/19 Avojeo
09/18 - 09/26 Lah3hh
09/27 - 09/30 Pinkprincessmom
10/11 - 10/16 Mblsj
10/14 - 10/15 DisneyDuo
11/01 - 11/05 rangermom
11/22 - 11/28 Simba's Mom
11/22 - 11/28 bunny 
12/28 - 01/01 edk35

*HILTON HEAD FAQ*

Contributors: DisDaydreamer, Canda, Simba's Mom, nzdisneymom, tkholmes, msabol01











If you would like a better copy please send me a PM.

*Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?*
No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by calling the resort. 
Discount Codes?

*What is rack rate for the resort? *
See post #3 from Simba's Mom

*What room types/views are available?


Studio (sleeps 4)  - 455 sq. ft 
	Kitchenette with microwave, mini-refrigerator, wet bar and coffee maker 
	Queen-size bed 
	Double-size sleeper sofa 
	TV & DVD player 
	Private porch or balcony 

One Bedroom Vacation Home (sleeps 4)  - 856 sq.ft.
	Master suite with king-size bed and whirlpool tub 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room 
	TV/DVD 
	Fully-equipped kitchen 
	Stacked washer/dryer 
	Private porch or balcony 

Two Bedroom Vacation Home (sleeps 8) - 1311 sq.ft.
	Master suite with king-size bed and whirlpool tub 
	Separate bedroom with private bath and either one queen-size bed and double-size sleeper sofa or two queen-size beds 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room 
	TV/DVD 
	Fully-equipped kitchen 
	Stacked washer/dryer 
	Private porch or balcony 

Three Bedroom Grand Villa (sleeps 12) - 2362 sq.ft.
	Master suite with king-size bed and whirlpool tub 
	Two additional bedrooms, each with two queen-size beds and private bath 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room 
	TV/DVD 
	Dining room 
	Fully-equipped kitchen 
	Stacked washer/dryer 
	Private balcony on each level 

Vacation Home amenities*:
Bedroom(s): 
	Pak-n-Play Crib 
	Cable television  

Kitchen: 
	Coffee maker and starter pack 
	Toaster 
	Electric blender 
	Dishware, glasses, coffee cups and flatware service for eight (service for 12 in three-bedroom Vacation Homes) 
	Serving platter, vegetable bowls, salad serving bowl, sugar bowl, pitcher and cream server 
	Eight-piece cookware set (pots, pans and lids) 
	Casserole dishes, measuring cups and spoons, colander, cutting board and cookie sheet 
	Paring knife, cook's knife, tongs, serving spoon, serving fork, can opener, bottle opener and corkscrew 
	Teakettle 
	Dish towel 
	Sponge 
	Potholders 

Living/Dining Area: 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa 
	Cable television 
	DVD player 

Private Porch or Balcony: 
	Picnic Table and rocking chairs 

Laundry Room/Closet: 
	Washer and dryer (1 bedroom and larger) 
	Vacuum cleaner 
	Iron and ironing board 
	Broom and dustpan 
	Laundry detergent (starter box) 

Pay As You Play
With Pay As You Play service, you'll be provided with the following amenities free of charge at the start of your stay. After that, you may purchase more for the following fees: 
	Toiletries Package, $5.00 - 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel 
	Coffee Package, $3.00 - 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners 
	Towel Package, $6.00 - 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat 
	Laundry Detergent (only in One-, Two-, and Three-bedroom Vacation Homes), $1.00 - 1 box 

Additional Full Cleaning Rates:
Studio/Inn Room - $30.00 per day requested
One-Bedroom - $45.00 per day requested
Two-Bedroom - $60.00 per day requested
Three-Bedroom - $75.00 per day requested 
Additional Trash & Towel Rates:
Studio/Inn Room - $15.00 per day requested
One-Bedroom - $20.00 per day requested
Two-Bedroom - $25.00 per day requested
Three-Bedroom - $35.00 per day requested 
Note: Rates are subject to change

What does availability typically look like?
Peak season at Hilton Head is in June to early August. Spring break is typically not as difficult to reserve as Summer. Two bedrooms are easier to obtain as the resort is made up mostly of two bedrooms.

What is the beach like?
Information to follow.

Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pools and at the beach (hours are seasonal).

Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main building, at the resort pool, and in the guest rooms.  This service is free for DVC members or $9.95/day for cash guests.

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):

Here is a sample weekly activity list (please remember the activities are subject to change)












If you would like a copy emailed to you please PM me.

Fun & Games
The Big Dipper and The Little Dipper Swimming Pools  Main pool with slide, 

Ben & Stretch's Workout Room

Community Hall
Enjoy board games, arts and crafts, and card games.  This is also where you sign up for rentals, recreational activities, obtain shuffleboard or tennis equipment, and obtain free video rentals (DVC members). 

The Live Oak Lodge
Main lodge where you can relax or play pool in Big Murggie's Den 

Recreational Rentals and Sign-ups
Bicycles, fishing gear, shuffleboard and table tennis equipment. 

At Disney's Beach House
The Surfmen's Station
Air-conditioned lounge outfitted with a large-screen TV, fireplace, indoor game tables and comfy furniture. 

Swimming Pool

Big Buoy Arcade
Has a variety of video and pinball games. 

Naturally Good Times
Beach Nature Walk
Explore dunes, inter-dune meadows and inter-tidal zones and learn about the beach system. 

Bird Watcher's Heaven
Use binoculars to identify the low country's rich avifauna and learn basic birding techniques. 

Resort Nature Walk
Take a stroll around Longview Island and learn about Native American occupation, the flora and fauna of this remarkable resort property, and some of the ways Disney tries to preserve the natural beauty of the island. - NC

Secrets of the Marsh
Throw on some of our boots and venture out with the Resort Naturalist into the secret world of the marsh, where you'll see a variety of crabs, oysters, mussels and birds. 

Pinckney Birding and Gator Adventure
Venture out with our naturalist to Pinckney Island, a beautiful national wildlife refuge, where you'll see a variety of birds and maybe a gator or two! 

Mission to Mars
Compete against other families by developing a strategy to get your very own rover to Mars. 

I Know Whooo You Are and What You Ate Last Night
Discover the fascinating world of owls in this "hands-on" program. Learn how to tell exactly what your owl ate the night before by dissecting a pellet.  

Good Old-Fashioned Fun
Campfires
Storytelling, sing-alongs and good family fun. Make s'mores and enjoy quality time with your family by a wonderful marsh-side campfire. 

Goofy Bingo
Enjoy a traditional game of BINGO with a Disney twist. 

Sweet Goodnights
Gather by a roaring fire to enjoy cookies and listen to some enchanting bedtime stories. 

Gyotaku
Learn the ancient Japanese art form of "fish printing" or "fish rubbing" - applying non-toxic acrylic paint to a variety of local fish species and printing a memorable T-shirt to keep. $10M $12G

Pirates of the Calibogue
Grab a flag and head out for a hunt around Longview Island for the keys to Strozzi's treasure. 

"Behind the Ears" Tour of Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Take this free 1-hour walking tour that includes a brief history of the resort and the chance to find some hidden Mickeys throughout the resort. - NC

Longview Arts and Crafts
Ages 5 and up: Paint your own butterfly house or crab catcher to take home with you.  
Picture This - make a frame, Disney Charachter Mugs, Vacation Pillows, Memory Boards $10M $12G


Unbirthday Party
Celebrate the 364 days a year that aren't your birthday! - NC

Shadow's Tales
Look for Shadow at the campfire pit when B'lou Crabbe is there to tell his favorite Shadow stories. 

Tidewater Tales
Sit down and relax as B'lou Crabbe shares the history behind our local Gullah culture. 

Ghosts and Legends of the Low Country
Catch up with B'lou in the evening on Shadow's Point to hear about some interesting characters who once, and may still yet, roam the low country. 

Water Adventures

Barrier Island Beach Combing
Enjoy this special excursion to a barrier island. Get off the boat and go in search of shells, arrowheads, sand dollars and shark teeth. Enjoy soft drinks and water provided, feel free to bring a snack and be sure to wear a swimsuit 'cause you're gonna get wet! 

Dolphin Discovery Tours
All ages: Explore open waters and meet dolphins that guides know by name on this fun-filled 1½ hour boat ride on Broad Creek.   $40/adult and child maximum 6 people. Discount available on Monday and Wednesday (Member Day)

Family Fishing Adventure
Try your luck at catching and releasing a variety of fish, including (during summer) sharks and rays. 

Kayaking Excursion
Hear fascinating island history and learn about the coastal marsh ecology on this guided adventure. $30A $20C-must be accompanied by an adult.  Members receive a discount on Wednesday.

Also:  www.lowcountrynaturetours.com

Just For Adults and Teens

Teen Kayaking
Learn how to kayak with a professional guide, then paddle the waters of Broad Creek.  

Teen Mini-golf
Play 18 holes of the best miniature golf around at nearby Pirate's Cove miniature-golf course.  

Teen Billiards
Compete in a billiards tournament at Big Murggie's Den or cheer on your favorite team. 

Kid's Night Out at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Ages 13-17: Make reservations for this 3-hour evening program that includes dinner plus a trip to the movies, miniature golf or games. $20M $25G



What is the temperature like?


Month	High	Low	Rainfall	Avg Water Temp.
Jan	60°F	39°F	4.4"	52°
Feb	63°F	41°F	3.3"	54°
March	69°F	47°F	3.8"	59°
April	76°F	54°F	3.2"	67°
May	82°F	62°F	3.0"	75°
June	87°F	69°F	5.1"	82°
July	89°F	72°F	6.1"	84°
August	88°F	72°F	8.2"	84°
Sept	84°F	68°F	5.8"	80°
Oct	77°F	58°F	3.8"	73°
Nov	69°F	48°F	2.7"	63°
Dec	62°F	41°F	3.1"	54°


Is there a supervised kid's club?
Just for Kids
2Dc - Disney Discovery Club
Take part in scavenger hunts, arts and crafts, eco-exploration and fun programs that offer "edu-tainment" and adventure especially for children ages 3-12. A light snack is included, and on select days, lunch can be added for an additional cost. 

Murggie's Marsh Adventure
Ages 3-6: Discover the wonders of salt-marshes - those strange and wonderful places filled with many different kinds of plants and animals. 
Ages 7-12: Learn about the complex salt marsh ecology of the low country, including the opportunity to explore different zones of the salt marsh and discover the plants and animals that live in this amazing environment. 

Beautiful Butterflies
Ages 3-6: Learn about the lifecycle of the butterfly through an active learning experience. 

Disney Detectives
Ages 5-12: Help the recreation team solve a new mystery by searching for clues, then enjoy pizza and the satisfaction of knowing you helped take a bite out of crime.  

Beach Adventure
Ages 3-6: Venture out to Burke's Beach to learn about beach ecology and find some special treasures from the sea.  
Ages 7-12: Take an in-depth look at the dynamics of the beach ecosystem and participate in hands-on activities to discover the amazing diversity of seashore creatures. 

Kid's Night Out at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Ages 5-12: Make reservations for this 3-hour evening program that includes dinner plus a trip to the movies, miniature golf or games. $20M $25G

Activities Outside Resort:

Visit Shelter Cove on Tuesday's for Shannon Tanner show, and Harbortown on Friday's for Greg Russell show...great for kids!

"The Sandbox" is a very cute "hands on" children's museum off Pope Ave. "Island Playground" is another indoor playground with the big blow-up jumpie things for kids, located just across bridge, off-island, on left, across from Moss Creek. These are great for rainy days.


What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items available for rental. All beach items are rented by life guards not DVC.  Prices are as follows:

           One Umb     One Chair       One Set
1 Day       $18            $11             $30
2 Days     $30             $18             $48
3 Days     $42             $25             $66
4 Days     $54             $32             $84
5 Days     $66             $39             $102
6 Days     $78             $46             $120
7 Days     $90             $53             $138

* One set consists of 1 umbrella & 2 chairs.

** All consecutive day/month rates apply only with full payment in advance.

If you need pricing for more than seven days please send me a PM.

Bikes (hourly):  $16 per day or $25/per bike for length of stay
Bikes: 
Tennis Racket: 
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 
Entire Stay: 
Kayak (30 minutes): 
Body Boards:
Recumbent Bikes:
Sailboats:


What dining options exist at the resort?
HHI offers counter service options including Tide Me Over at the main complex and Signals Snack Bar at the Beach House.  In addition, you can enjoy a cool drink or ice cream at Surfmans Sand Bar.  There are also barbecue grills available at the resort.  For full service dining locations you can try Shelter Cove Marina just over the walking bridge from the resort. 
Menus: 
Signals: http://allears.net/menu/men_hhsig.htm
Tide Me Over:  http://allears.net/menu/men_hhtmo.htm
Restaurant thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=766557

Restaurant recs for HHI: Charlies' Crab, Charlies (French -different than crab), Le Bistro, Saltgrass, Signe's, Crazy Crab (2 locations), Frankie Bones, Captain Woody's, Sea Shack, Kenny B's, Giuseppe's Pizza, Pepper's Porch (Bluffton), Salty Dog Cafe, Old Oyster Factory, Old Fort Pub

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
Summer

4th of July. 

New Year's Eve 

The resort always does something for most holidays. 

What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
"The Pig" (Piggly Wiggly), Publix, Bi-Lo, Fresh Market... Off island (Bluffton) there is a Super Walmart, Target

Where Can I Get A Massage?
Information coming soon:

What is there to do in the surrounding area?

Golf
Take advantage of the world's highest concentration of championship golf courses on Hilton Head Island: 21 on the island and 17 more in the surrounding area. The resort is located in close proximity to most of these courses and can assist you in arranging tee times. 
Tennis
Discover why Hilton Head Island, with more than 300 courts, was named the top tennis destination in the U.S. by Tennis Magazine. The resort is located adjacent to Palmetto Dunes Resort, with the famous Palmetto Dunes Tennis Center nearby. 
Hilton Head Island Tour
Take a 3-hour guided tour through some of the most famous historical locations on Hilton Head Island. Learn about Fort Mitchell, explore a Gullah Cemetery and visit some ancient ruins in the Sea Pines Plantation - Home of the Heritage Golf Tournament. 
Shopping
Sample a wide variety of island shopping including Shelter Cove Harbour, The Mall at Shelter Cove, and Tanger Outlets I and II. 
Water Sports
Charter a fishing boat or rent water craft at Shelter Cove Harbour, South Beach Marina and Harbourtown. 
Self Family Arts Center
Visit the home to the visual and performing arts on Hilton Head Island, featuring a 350-seat performing-arts pavilion, an art gallery, workshops and more. 
Coastal Discovery Museum
Enjoy exhibits on area history and ecology, workshops, lectures, guided tours and more. 
Harbourtown
Take advantage of shopping, water sports, restaurants and proximity to one of the world's most photographed lighthouses. 
Dining
Dine at your choice of more than 250 local restaurants featuring myriad cuisines. 
Beaufort
Beaufort's Historic Homes
Visit historic homes and buildings dating back to as early as the 1700s. 
Huntington Island State Park
Explore one of South Carolina's most popular parks and the home to more than 125 species of birds. 
Parris Island Museum
Experience an all-encompassing view of the history of Parris Island, with exhibits ranging from the attempted colonization by the Spanish in 1521 to photographic depictions of the Marine Corps recruit training process. 
Penn Center
Visit the first school in the South for the education of freed slaves, founded in 1862 by Northern missionaries. Enjoy a unique exhibit of the Sea islands' African-American history and culture at the York W. Bailey Museum, located on St. Helena's Island. 
Savannah
Historic Savannah
Learn about the humble beginnings and gracious antebellum past of the friendly and charming city of Savannah. Visit historic homes and churches, marvel at exquisite architecture and shop in the historic marketplace district. 

What sort of other amenities are offered at Hilton Head?
Information coming soon:

What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort (a DVC resort)
22 Harbourside Lane
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
Front Desk (843) 341-4100
Fax: (843) 341-4130
************************************************** *******************************


----------



## dallastxcpa

Well, the formatting didn't turn out the way I thought it would.  I will update tomorrow with any new information and fix the formatting to make it easier to read.  Hope you all enjoy and I look forward to seeing many of you this summer.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We don't go in the summer, but we've spent the last 3 Thanksgivings at HHI, so I'd be happy to answer any questions about the off-season.  Also, the last time we were there, they had a flyer of 2008 rates, so here goes-

Value season(1/1-2/27,10/26-12/31)
Studio-$110
1BR-$164
2BR-$189
GV-$354

Regular(2/28-3/13,8/24-10/25)
Studio-$194
1 BR-$234
2 BR-$270
GV-$485

Spring (3/30-5/28)
Studio-$215
1BR-$289
2BR-$335
GV-$594

Peak (3/14-3/29,5/29-8/23)
Studio-$324
1 BR-$400
2BR-$445
GV-$779

Also, DH is a dedicated golfer.  He's played at Shipyard, Hilton Head COuntry Club, Oyster Reef, the Ocean course in Sea Pines, Harbortown, Palmetto Hall, all 3 at Palmetto Dunes, Indigo Run, and the Arnold Palmer designed course off-island (I can't remember the name). so I'd be happy to answer questions about golf.

Unfortunately, this was the weather one Thanksgiving, with the steam rising-





But it was a little better most days this year-


----------



## Mattsmommy

We will be there July 26-Aug 1. DH, DS 6, my dad and stepmom!!! 
We can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLPL

We will be there May 17-18 just 2 nights first time visiting there, if I have more points I would stay longer.


----------



## twebber55

Grand Villa June 21-25
cant wait
any restaurant recommendations would be appreciated
as well as golf recommendations


----------



## LVSWL

Thanks so much for making this thread!
We will be at HH June 12-22nd '09 in a two bdrm. Can't wait! HH is our Happy Place!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Part of golf recommendations depends on your ability.  DH thought the Fazio course would be very difficult for a casual golfer.  Every green was protected by huge sandtraps.  His favorite, so far, has been the Robert Trent Jones course.  I was disappointed that the Ocean course didn't have much ocean.  I'll ask him more when he gets home from golfing today.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We will be there January 16-20.

We had to cancel our Thanksgiving trip and was able to reschedule. Since we have a February UY, this was really our only do-able choice.

I really hope that January is as nice as November.

We love HHI.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> We will be there January 16-20.
> 
> We had to cancel our Thanksgiving trip and was able to reschedule. Since we have a February UY, this was really our only do-able choice.
> 
> I really hope that January is as nice as November.
> 
> We love HHI.


Well I had to cancel our Nov. HHI trip due to food poisoning!!! So I am hoping to reschedule for the first week of Nov. I am going to try to ressie with a members discount. Can you get a members discount for the week-ends? Maybe I'll see you there MickeyApp!


----------



## LVSWL

BWV Dreamin..we have our rooms on DVC cash discount in June, and points Sun-Thurs. We originally booked the entire 10 day stay on cash, and then called at the 7 month mark. Good luck making your ressie


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I had to cancel our Nov. HHI trip due to food poisoning!!! So I am hoping to reschedule for the first week of Nov. I am going to try to ressie with a members discount. Can you get a members discount for the week-ends? Maybe I'll see you there MickeyApp!



BWV Dreamin' we had to cancel the day before our November trip because my Dad had to have emergency heart surgery.  He had an aortic valve replacement in September and got a Staph infection in his heart.  He had emergency surgery the Saturday after Thanksgiving to replace the aortic valve and to dig out the infection. Matter of fact, we are not 100% sure that we will make this trip.  DVC was super great with us.  We missed the deadline to tell MS that we weren't coming and didn't have to pay for the cash nights.

We have 2 days DVC cash and 2 days in a 2 bdrm.  That's 28 points and about $280 total cash. DVC only had 2 bdrms available and we had holding points.  I'm trying to talk a friend into joining us, or we will try to change it if we can. My friend keeps saying, JANUARY?  We'll see.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well, I would go rather than lose the pts. It will be cold then, though. Make a trip to Savannah one day? Also, I would take in the outlet mall and specialty shops (that was my plan for Nov!). Let us know if you do go!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well, I would go rather than lose the pts. It will be cold then, though. Make a trip to Savannah one day? Also, I would take in the outlet mall and specialty shops (that was my plan for Nov!). Let us know if you do go!



I'm going if my friend goes with us or not.  However, if Dad takes another slide at the wrong time, we won't go. I have one final back up plan.  A good friend of mine's parents lives in Melbourne, FL and agreed to take the points off our hands if we can make the ressie at WDW for anytime between our trip date and the end of the month.  Its a long shot, but I think something might be open if we are willng to go with anything available.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thought I'd post some photos from around the area-






This is in someone's backyard!





This is by building #31, which unfortunately is now a smoking area.  But there usually isn't anyone smoking there-





We love going out to the Beach house and seeing if there are any dophins nearby in the ocean-


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love the pics Simba'smom! Growing up in Annapolis, the marina reminds me of home!! Thanks again for the pics!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just booked my DVC member discount cash nights for HHI Nov. 11th-15th for $82.50/nite for a studio!!!!! This amount is equal to paying $8/pt. for 41 pts!


----------



## iloveokw

This is will our 7th annual June trip this year.  June 4th - 12th.  Can't wait.


----------



## MinnieGi

Thanks for making this thread!  We do adore HHI!!!  We have our third summer week reserved for June 21st - 26th in a GV!!!  We're taking the both sets of grandparents.  We are so looking forward to the GV!!!


----------



## podsnel

You can add us in- we'll be there in a GV August 2-7, actually arriving 8/1 and staying at the Hampton Inn that night.  We also have 2 2BRs booked for more family- we're going to be a BIG group!!   Can't wait- just LOVE HHIR!!  And we're also very excited to stay in a GV!!


----------



## deerh

Add us to the list! DW and I and DS and DD (ages 20 and 15). We LOVE HHI and plan to play golf and relax with a cold one!!
We are going down June 7-13th in a 2BR....

DeerH


----------



## Simba's Mom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just booked my DVC member discount cash nights for HHI Nov. 11th-15th for $82.50/nite for a studio!!!!! This amount is equal to paying $8/pt. for 41 pts!




You just gave me hope for booking for Thanksgiving week.  I just called yesterday for using member's cash that week-Nada!  But the CM said to call in a couple weeks as they may have not released the rooms yet.  Aren't the member's cash rates fantastic there off-season?  It hardly makes it worth it to use points.  Although I don't usually like studios, last trip we were in a studio for 1 night and had an awesome view-

Low Tide





High Tide


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Simba's Mom said:


> You just gave me hope for booking for Thanksgiving week. I just called yesterday for using member's cash that week-Nada! But the CM said to call in a couple weeks as they may have not released the rooms yet. Aren't the member's cash rates fantastic there off-season? It hardly makes it worth it to use points. Although I don't usually like studios, last trip we were in a studio for 1 night and had an awesome view-
> 
> Low Tide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Tide


I hope you get Thanksgiving week!! I am so looking forward to trying HHI, never made it last Nov!! Please post any pics you have....did you take any from this last trip?


----------



## Simba's Mom

This is what always lets us know we're getting close to "home", when we see this (I'll bet the statue isn't clothed this way in the summer)-


----------



## JVL1018

We're going..and this time we've convinced my brother and SIL to go too--they are DVC members too and all our raves about HHI finally got to them. Yay!
We'll be there June 1-June 6. WE are already counting down!!


----------



## quentina

HHI, one 2 bedroom and 1 studio

July 11-17th

Our favorite place!


----------



## dallastxcpa

podsnel said:


> You can add us in- we'll be there in a GV August 2-7, actually arriving 8/1 and staying at the Hampton Inn that night.  We also have 2 2BRs booked for more family- we're going to be a BIG group!!   Can't wait- just LOVE HHIR!!  And we're also very excited to stay in a GV!!



I hope you have a great trip this summer.   Your trip report last year was the one that really got me interested in going to HHI.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I am sorry it took me so long.  The Holidays and my DH new business have kept me pretty busy, but I will make an effort to update with new info I get at least once a week.

As you can see from my name the next three months will be very busy for me, but that just means that those months until June will fly by for me.

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season.

Lorrie


----------



## LVSWL

dallastxcpa said:


> I am sorry it took me so long.  The Holidays and my DH new business have kept me pretty busy, but I will make an effort to update with new info I get at least once a week.
> 
> As you can see from my name the next three months will be very busy for me, but that just means that those months until June will fly by for me.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday seaso
> Lorrie



Thanks so much for updating


----------



## Simba's Mom

dallastxcpa said:


> I am sorry it took me so long.  The Holidays and my DH new business have kept me pretty busy, but I will make an effort to update with new info I get at least once a week.
> 
> As you can see from my name the next three months will be very busy for me, but that just means that those months until June will fly by for me.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season.
> 
> Lorrie



Sounds like I've found another tax preparer.
Here's one, not at the resort but it's pretty obvious where it is-


----------



## DisneyNutMary

I'm not going to HHI this year, but I have some pictures from last August


----------



## WolfpackFan

Put us on the list for staying at HHI May 31-June 5.


----------



## DisneyNutMary

More....


----------



## dallastxcpa

DisneyNutMary ....... Great pictures!!!!   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wvalx

1 day 02/22 - 02/23 just passing thru and to research possible 2nd home


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Thanks for sharing all of these pictures.

We have gone for the last 3 years the week before Easter and I called on the exact 7 month date and we could not get our 2 BR.  

We had to change our plans a little bit and we are going to drive to WDW but stay at HHI Saturday night to break up our drive and finish up on Sunday.  At least we get to see the resort and hopefully enjoy an activity or two, but we are sad that we will not be with our friends enjoying the week.


----------



## dizhoni

Hi!  Put us on the list, May 31 to June 6.  There will be 7 of us in a 2 bedroom. I'll put out some Mickey lights on the balcony!    Honi


----------



## dizhoni

HI!  Please put us on the list, May 31 to June 6.  We haven't been in a couple years and are very excited. There are 7 of us in a 2 bedroom. I'll hang out some Mickey lights on the balcony!     Honi


----------



## Mamadis

We will be there 5/28-6/4.  We can't wait.


----------



## HollyH

June 22 - 25 for us.  

Our son is getting married June 20th and this will be our "after the wedding" recovery trip!  We're giving our out of town guests 1 day to clear out then we hit the road for HH!


----------



## cdhheidi

Thinking WAY ahead...   we just bought (in process of closing!) at BWV, and planning on staying there in Dec 2010.  We will have enough points though as well as some extra time and were thinking about maybe spending a week at HHI before our BWV stay (on our way south, after doing some history adventuring... we homeschool and will be exploring our nations capitol as well as several other amazing places in the eastern time zone (we live in Idaho). 

How hard IS it to get a 1 bdrm at HHI at the 7 month window, for Thanksgiving week? Am I nuts to even think about it since we dont have points there?

Thanks!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

cdhheidi said:


> Thinking WAY ahead... we just bought (in process of closing!) at BWV, and planning on staying there in Dec 2010. We will have enough points though as well as some extra time and were thinking about maybe spending a week at HHI before our BWV stay (on our way south, after doing some history adventuring... we homeschool and will be exploring our nations capitol as well as several other amazing places in the eastern time zone (we live in Idaho).
> 
> How hard IS it to get a 1 bdrm at HHI at the 7 month window, for Thanksgiving week? Am I nuts to even think about it since we dont have points there?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanksgiving was totally booked this year, even on CRO side. I do think there were last minute cancellations. Anyhoo...call right at 7 mos. at 9 am!!! Good luck!


----------



## Simba's Mom

cdhheidi said:


> How hard IS it to get a 1 bdrm at HHI at the 7 month window, for Thanksgiving week? Am I nuts to even think about it since we dont have points there?
> 
> Thanks!


That's exactly what we've been able to do for the last two years.  And I know there were several last minute cancellations due to illness, very last minute-maybe the day beforehand.  We were there and were supposed to switch to a 2 BR on the last day due to lack of availability of 1 BRs.  Then we got a call about 4:30 the afternoon before our supposed move that due to a last minute cancellation, we didn't have to move.  It was good news for us, not only because moving's no fun, but also because we loved the 1 BR villa we had.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Our 2nd trip to HHI in a couple of weeks Jan 16 thru 19th. My son has a gf in Savannah and we will spend a day there also.


----------



## rigsby25

I'm glad this thread was started.  We have never been to HHI and would like to go someday.  I would like to know everything I can though so I want to follow this thread before its like 20 pages long!


----------



## JVL1018

Here are some pics from last June:








We biked over to the beach house(those are the bikes you rent from the resort)




The playground




The pier




View from Harbortown lighthouse


----------



## twebber55

Simba's Mom said:


> Part of golf recommendations depends on your ability.  DH thought the Fazio course would be very difficult for a casual golfer.  Every green was protected by huge sandtraps.  His favorite, so far, has been the Robert Trent Jones course.  I was disappointed that the Ocean course didn't have much ocean.  I'll ask him more when he gets home from golfing today.



the people i will be playing with are about 10 handicaps


----------



## nzdisneymom

Thanks for starting this thread!  We're having our first HHI stay this year -- put us down as a 2BR for 3/30 - 4/3.  We're celebrating DH's birthday while we're there.  This will also be our first DVC stay in a 2BR so we're super excited about that.  We hope my folks (who live just north of Savannah) will be able to come and stay a night or two with us.  It's our kids' spring break.


----------



## Mickey4me!

We'll be there in 10 days! Jan 15-19.  It's our home resort but we haven't been there since '99  Can't wait.


----------



## nickmom

Going for our 2nd time...June 7-12 in a 2BR. HHI is a wonderful place. Count down has started. It will be me, DH, DS7, SIL & BIL and nephews 13 & 16. DS can't wait to go down the Big Dipper slide.

Can anyone give me tips on posting pics? I'm not sure how.

Carla


----------



## tammymacb

We'll be in a 2 bedroom June 21-26.  My sister and fellow DISer DVCnewgirl will be there the same dates in a studio.

We love HHI and bought there to get the 11 month window.  Now I want MORE points!


----------



## JVL1018

nickmom said:


> Going for our 2nd time...June 7-12 in a 2BR. HHI is a wonderful place. Count down has started. It will be me, DH, DS7, SIL & BIL and nephews 13 & 16. DS can't wait to go down the Big Dipper slide.
> 
> Can anyone give me tips on posting pics? I'm not sure how.
> 
> Carla


Get teh address of your picture(on Shutterfly you right click on the pic and click properties and then C&P the address)-write img in brackets-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## buzz5985

nzdisneymom said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!  We're having our first HHI stay this year -- put us down as a 2BR for 3/30 - 4/3.  We're celebrating DH's birthday while we're there.  This will also be our first DVC stay in a 2BR so we're super excited about that.  We hope my folks (who live just north of Savannah) will be able to come and stay a night or two with us.  It's our kids' spring break.



Let them know about the Birthday at the front desk.  They will put a birthday wish on the resorts tv channel and Shadow will send a card and balloons.  You will have a great time.

Janis


----------



## mgrebenc

June 14-19 for us.  We are in a GV and a studio.  We really enjoy being able to take extended family every summer.  So glad that we purchased the bulk of our points here. 

That picture of that wooden walkway overlooking the marsh at night is stunning.  Thank you.


----------



## JCLNJ

We will be there over spring break.  April 5-10th.  Last Easter was our first trip and enjoyed it so much we are going back again. 

Has anyone every gone to HH the week between Christmas and New Years?


----------



## nickmom

This is my trial pic. Thanks for the help to post pics. Hope it works.

Carla


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Mickey4me! said:


> We'll be there in 10 days! Jan 15-19.  It's our home resort but we haven't been there since '99  Can't wait.



Great! We'll be there from the 16th-20th!!

I'm hoping for pretty weather! Weather.com is predicting sunny with a high of 59 on the 15th.


----------



## Meishanoel

Count me in. Our first trip to Hilton Head. One Bedroom May 25-30. DM, DS (5) and Me (31).


----------



## VMS

April 5th - 10th.  Had no spring break last year, so we went in August.  So it is only a 7 1/2 month wait this time -- much better than the 17 months we had to wait last time!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Updated the first post with everyone's dates.  Let me know if I've missed anyone or you want me to add anything.  It looks like we have a great bunch of DISer's descending on HHI throughout the year.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> Great! We'll be there from the 16th-20th!!
> 
> I'm hoping for pretty weather! Weather.com is predicting sunny with a high of 59 on the 15th.


 We will be there same time,hope the weather is better than same time last year(rain and in the low 30's)  You can find me watching NFL playoffs in the lodge  We plan to go to Savannah to pick up my son's Gf and walk around River Street awhile on Saturday


----------



## Pennykay

I just booked my first HH trip for August 8th!!  I am really excited to get in because it is my 7 month mark as I own at AKV.  My question is, is it alot busier at that time than it would be say the last week in August?  Would it be worth trying to switch or should I just be happy I got anything?


----------



## DisneyNutMary

Penny, the last week of August is pretty quiet.
We went that week the last two years, and all of the cast members, the staff at all the restaurants and even B'Lou Crabbe remarked how we picked a "good week" as the weeks prior had been packed.

The resort is pretty big, and can handle the crowd nicely, and activities are full, so I would guess more enjoyable. My kids have gone on Kids Night Out where they were the only ones with 3 CMs to chaperone, they liked it alot better when they went with a big group on another KNO trip.

Your biggest problem will be wait times at restaurants. In the last week of August, we walked up at any time and were seated right away (except one rest in Coligny Plaza, but that's a whole other story). From what I understand, had we been there earlier in the summer, we would have waited near an hour or possibly longer for our group of 8 (or 11 the 2nd trip)

Whatever your choice, you'll love it, and probably get hooked like the rest of us HHI lovers


----------



## Simba's Mom

OK, I just finished making my reservations at HHI for another Thanksgiving.  Please put us down for 11/22-11/28.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Simba's Mom said:


> OK, I just finished making my reservations at HHI for another Thanksgiving. Please put us down for 11/22-11/28.


Did you get a member's cash rate? If so, would you mind posting or pm'ing?


----------



## bunny

We are also going to be at HHI for Thanksgiving and then on to WDW. The members' cash rate is $82.50 for a studio, $126.75 for a one bedroom and $145 for a two bedroom. 

For anyone who has been over Thanksgiving, are there lots of activities available? Can you swim in the ocean or pool? Do they offer a dolphin cruise? 

I am sure I will have more questions between now and then but at least those will help me get started planning.


----------



## Pennykay

Thanks so much, Mary.  I will try to change to the last week when my seven month window opens.


----------



## Dizma

Our kids like HH so much that we recently bought a resale. 
We will be heading back for our 3rd trip and we will be bringing some friends to share the wealth with. Can't wait!
Looks like quite a group already for that week.


----------



## Simba's Mom

bunny said:


> We are also going to be at HHI for Thanksgiving and then on to WDW. The members' cash rate is $82.50 for a studio, $126.75 for a one bedroom and $145 for a two bedroom.
> 
> For anyone who has been over Thanksgiving, are there lots of activities available? Can you swim in the ocean or pool? Do they offer a dolphin cruise?
> 
> I am sure I will have more questions between now and then but at least those will help me get started planning.



I just sent you a PM.  Feel free to ask about Thanksgiving at HHI any time.  I love to talk about it!


----------



## Laurabearz

Our friends waitlist just came through so we are headed to HHI June 14th-20th WOOT WOOT!!!

Can't wait! We skipped last year so we are really feening for our Hilton Head Fix!!


----------



## LVSWL

Laurabearz said:


> Our friends waitlist just came through so we are headed to HHI June 14th-20th WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> Can't wait! We skipped last year so we are really feening for our Hilton Head Fix!!


oh my! For years I have used your advice about HHI and now I will be there at the same time as you!!!TOO COOL!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

LVSWL said:


> oh my! For years I have used your advice about HHI and now I will be there at the same time as you!!!TOO COOL!!!



omg YAY!!! How fun! We will most definatly have to get together for a mini meet 

When the dates get closer I will see if i can plan a little something.


----------



## Luv2trav

I would love to see more HH pics. We are considering going next August if we can get a room.


----------



## Laurabearz

Here are a few pics taken 2 years ago...

Marsh view building 31





Smoking area/BBQ area past the parking lot near building 31






The kids fishing near the above photo...





Millions of little crabs on the breakwater






B'Lou and Shadow






Sunset from the same area as above...






The making Mickey Tye Dye set up at the beach house...






Kids doing crafts at the dining room table (2 bedroom)





Campfire sillyness








Basketball court and a toddler bike rental







Heaven


----------



## Luv2trav

Those are great pictures. Although the crab one freaks me out a bit..


----------



## hannah's dad

What a great thread!  We've gone to HHI for two years and are going back in 2009, 6/21 to 6/28!  I can't wait!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> Here are a few pics taken 2 years ago...
> 
> Heaven




Now that's the life!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Just curious who all rents the umbrellas/chairs at the beach and who brings their own?


----------



## MinnieGi

We drive and bring our own umbrella and chairs.  

I love that picture of HHI beach!!!  Can't wait to see it again in June!


----------



## LVSWL

We haven't decided whether or not to rent this year or not. We split our time between the two pools and will probably rent just so we don't have to bother with toting them back and forth. We like to ride our bikes over to the beach house it would be a pain to take chairs, plus we have so much other junk to bring that we just don't have the room


----------



## Laurabearz

dallastxcpa said:


> Just curious who all rents the umbrellas/chairs at the beach and who brings their own?



We drive and bring our own. My husband hates the trek from the car to the beach but once there he is happy that we lugged everything. I tell him 10 minutes on either end of a 5 hour day isnt anything to complain about.  

It takes a lot of effort to relax


----------



## WolfpackFan

dallastxcpa said:


> Just curious who all rents the umbrellas/chairs at the beach and who brings their own?



We always take our own.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We'll be there in 7 days!!!     

WOO! HOO!  7 DAYS !!  YIPPEE!!       

I'm excited!!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

We are currently at Disney's HHI Resort.  We purchased a resale and close later this month.  We rented points for this stay as part of our contract.  We are very happy with this resort.  Today my daughter went to an unbirthday party and tonight we are doing the campfire.  We are in building 27.  We cannot wait to plan our next HHI trip!


----------



## LVSWL

WolfpackFan said:


> We always take our own.


Hey..if I drop mine off at your house will you take them down for us?


----------



## WolfpackFan

LVSWL said:


> Hey..if I drop mine off at your house will you take them down for us?



Sure, why not .


----------



## mmmagic7754

We will be there Next Friday


----------



## jacksmom

Hi everyone! We were able to book today sun thru fri (8/9-8/14)!  We are really excited! We love HHI! This will be our 3rd trip! We can't wait! Please add us to the list!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Glad to see a HHI lover's thread.... I'll be helping out soon.


----------



## dallastxcpa

So jealous of everyone that is going soon or is there now.  We were in the 70's in Texas today, but we will drop to the 50's tomorrow.  

I have a favor to ask.  If anyone could get me information on the rental prices I will update the first page (ie beach chairs, umbrellas, bikes, etc)
I know this will take some work, but I would greatly appreciate it.  

Also, an activities sheet would be great.  I know they change, but this would give us newbies an idea.
*
Thanks*

Lorrie


----------



## nickmom

I think I figured out how to post pics!! 





Bike path to beach




the activity board




Live Oak Lodge - Main building




ice cream drop contest at Star Spangled Tue party




DS





Carla


----------



## dallastxcpa

nickmom said:


> I think I figured out how to post pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS
> 
> 
> Carla



Too cute!     Thank you for sharing the pics.  Aghhhh!   I think I am at less than 150 days.  I need to read the tech board and add a ticker to my signature.


----------



## apulk

3" of snow on the ground, birthday today for me (#45), fighting a cold - all good reasons to start to think about our July 11th -- 18th trip return trip (our 13th annual) to our home resort of HHI.  Created a site of pictures after our trip last year -- check it out if you care to.  

http://web.mac.com/apulk/DVC_HHI_Site_/Welcome.html

Andy


----------



## Simba's Mom

nickmom said:


> I think I figured out how to post pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike path to beach
> Carla




OMG-thanks so much for posting that picture of the bike path.  DH and I get such a laugh out of that place!  What happened was that one time, I went on the resort tour and heard about how some islanders didn't really want the Disney "tourists" showing up with all their "tackiness".  Well, right after that tour, DH and I rode (or tried to ride in my case) bikes and went on that bike path.  At the end in that picture, you see where the path turns?  Well, I chose that place to run head-long into a local person-crashing both of us.  I was so embarrassed and of course, I was wearing my DVC jacket.  Since then DH keeps kidding me about being one of those "tacky tourists" at HHI, sort of like the ""D**** summer renters", if anyone saw "Summer Rental" w/John Candy. 
For some reason, we don't rent bikes anymore.


----------



## dallastxcpa

apulk said:


> 3" of snow on the ground, birthday today for me (#45), fighting a cold - all good reasons to start to think about our July 11th -- 18th trip return trip (our 13th annual) to our home resort of HHI.  Created a site of pictures after our trip last year -- check it out if you care to.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/apulk/DVC_HHI_Site_/Welcome.html
> 
> Andy



Sorry about the snow and the cold.  

Just wanted to say


----------



## Simba's Mom

I have a picture request for my fellow HHI lovers.  Do you know that area where the bird feeders are and the path goes on both sides of it? It's right behind building #18.  Last time we stayed in that building and I keep remembering how I loved that area.  If anyone has a picture of that bird feeder area they could post, I'd love to see it.  Thanks.


----------



## DISNEYMOMx5

We will be in a 2 BR March 15-21, 2009!  

Took our first trip to HHI a couple of years ago when we decided last minute to go someplace for Spring Break...there was availability, so we thought we'd give it a try & fell in love!   We went again last summer...busy, but fun again, & for this year, the only time we seemed to be able to squeak in vacation was mid-March.  The kids opted for HHI over WDW even though we know the weather may not be too warm...they love just being there!  We are definitely looking forward to the family time, eating at the Sea Shack & Signes!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Simba's Mom said:


> I have a picture request for my fellow HHI lovers.  Do you know that area where the bird feeders are and the path goes on both sides of it? It's right behind building #18.  Last time we stayed in that building and I keep remembering how I loved that area.  If anyone has a picture of that bird feeder area they could post, I'd love to see it.  Thanks.



I wish we had seen this before we left today and I would have gotten the picture for you.  We left just after lunch.

dallastxcpa...I also wish I had seen your request for the prices for rentals.  If we brought home an activity sheet, I'll scan that in for you.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Last year there was internet access at the lodge,is it availible in the rooms now?


----------



## Simba's Mom

mmmagic7754 said:


> Last year there was internet access at the lodge,is it availible in the rooms now?



Yes, there's free wi-fi in the villas now.  I'm not sure of exactly how it works, but when you log on they ask you for the password that you got when you checked in.  Well, when I called the front desk for the password in November, they told me that it was in the testing phase and we'd need a new password when the new week began (our stay spanned 2 weeks).  But for the entire 2 weeks I used the password that she gave me on the phone and the wifi always worked fine.  So I'm sure that as long as you get a password from the front desk, you'll be fine.  But I'm not sure if you'll need a new password if your stay is longer than a week.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Simba's Mom said:


> Yes, there's free wi-fi in the villas now.  I'm not sure of exactly how it works, but when you log on they ask you for the password that you got when you checked in.  Well, when I called the front desk for the password in November, they told me that it was in the testing phase and we'd need a new password when the new week began (our stay spanned 2 weeks).  But for the entire 2 weeks I used the password that she gave me on the phone and the wifi always worked fine.  So I'm sure that as long as you get a password from the front desk, you'll be fine.  But I'm not sure if you'll need a new password if your stay is longer than a week.


Thanks for the fast response Last year only internet was in the lodge.


----------



## McKclanof6

apulk said:


> 3" of snow on the ground, birthday today for me (#45), fighting a cold - all good reasons to start to think about our July 11th -- 18th trip return trip (our 13th annual) to our home resort of HHI.  Created a site of pictures after our trip last year -- check it out if you care to.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Happy Birthday!  Great pictures!  We will be going in April (19th-25th) and have just invited DMIL, I can't wait to show her those pictures.


----------



## MinnieGi

nickmom - your pictures are great and give me such good HHI feelings!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## scottb8888

We're going from March 23 to the 28th in a 2 bdrm.  Our first trip to HHI!~~


----------



## dallastxcpa

I've updated with the first post with the newest additions for those people that are going.


----------



## nickmom

Does anyone know about the parking? We will be driving from PA in 2vehicles. Does the 2br get 2 parking spaces? I remember from last June that it seemed like there wasn't alot of parking. We stayed in the main bldg and parked in the under bldg parking area. Sometimes parking was tight with our large truck with the bike rack on the back. I'm sure this year we will be in different area and hope to be able to park both trucks.
Carla


----------



## iloveokw

Nickmom - looking at your pic our group was in your ice cream drop photo - dd (17 tomorrow) was so excited to see them.  I think we are there the same time again this year!


----------



## vbarry

Hi everyone! I can jump in and say I just got HHI for August 15-22.  We did go with a one bedroom to save some points and not have to pay any cash nights. Hopefully it will be fine.

I am way too excited.

We did have to cancel OKW because I was unable to get that week off for vacation so I am a little bummed but I am sure we will love HHI!

This thread has been so helpful.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

vbarry said:


> Hi everyone! I can jump in and say I just got HHI for August 15-22. We did go with a one bedroom to save some points and not have to pay any cash nights. Hopefully it will be fine.
> 
> I am way too excited.
> 
> We did have to cancel OKW because I was unable to get that week off for vacation so I am a little bummed but I am sure we will love HHI!
> 
> This thread has been so helpful.


Might want to change your ticker "countdown" from OKW to HHI!


----------



## iloveokw

Just ask them for two parking passes.  We've done it almost every year.


----------



## DISNEYMOMx5

Speaking of parking passes, not sure if anyone needs this info, but it's just another reason we love DVC & HHI!

Last year, we were driving home from BCV to Ohio.  We stopped after a few hours, & darn the luck, when we got up realized we weren't far from HHI.  You guessed it, we couldn't stop the car from taking a detour!  Come to find out, if you are DVC members, the CMs will give you a pass to get past security & park at the beach house.  We didn't have access to the beach house, but we enjoyed a beautiful morning...Signe's pastries on the beach was definitely worth the detour!!  

BTW, we were worried about having to use the restroom or something, but you can access restrooms from the outside of the beach house.


----------



## vbarry

Any idea on chair and umbrella rental at the beach or do they have one? Thanks!


----------



## Laurabearz

There are unbrella and chair rentals available. I am not sure the cost though.


----------



## Ksp

We were just at HHI, and the front desk gives you a business card with the wi-fi password that is good for the week; we stayed long enough to use 2 passwords, so they gave us two cards right off the bat.   

The internet was very easy to use, but a bit slow going at times. I could see a number of signals from each villa building (we were in building 1900 - there were 3 different building 1900 signals to choose from, and I could also see building 1600 and 2000)


----------



## Mickey4me!

We arrived at HHI last night and have had a very relaxing (but chilly!) day.  Lots of refurb work going on.  Last night they had moved the check-in location to Big Murggies Den due to construction but today it's back to it's normal location.  There was a new activity this afternoon - Nature photography - which I had planned on attending but we didn't get back to the resort in time.  

We'll be here until Monday, so if anyone has questions about something that needs on site checking I'll be happy to do it....


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Thanks for this thread Dallas...  HHI certainly deserves a lover's thread.  I have been gone for many weeks and just discovered this gem.  So, I am a bit late, but I want to through in some HHI pics from 2007.

This is an Anhinga... these birds don't have oily feathers so they dry them out in the wind.





The pier from out at the end.





A picnic/BBQ spot that worked just perfect for us.





A view of villas with those great trees in front





We sat in this spot and watched boaters coming and going... and watched the sunset.





A pic of the marina dock.





Spanish moss tells us we are in the south.





We just love the tree canopy over the resort





Sunrise from the lodge





The lodge from the marina





A white Pelican





Our amazing balcony in a 1 bdrm in the lodge





One view from our balcony





Living Room





Kitchen





Bedroom





Bathroom





Bathroom





Bathroom





The pier looking out





Sunset from our balcony


----------



## 5forDiz

Great photos Rob ,  you've really captured the beauty of 

HHI !!!  We're hoping to get back there real soon   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dallastxcpa

vbarry said:


> Any idea on chair and umbrella rental at the beach or do they have one? Thanks!



Today I visited the HHI visitors site at 

http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/

They have a great live chat feature.  I spoke with a really nice lady named Debbie who gave me the contact information for the rentals.

Shore Beach Services

Anyway I emailed them and a nice gentleman named Mike Wagner gave me the following information:






They also have body boards, recumbent bikes, kayaks, and sailboats.

One set is considered one umbrealla and two chairs.

Also, want to mention that I was told that at the Disney resort you could use room charge for the rentals.

HTH 

Lorrie


----------



## dallastxcpa

5forDiz said:


> Great photos Rob ,  you've really captured the beauty of
> 
> HHI !!!  We're hoping to get back there real soon
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I second that!   Your photos are awesome!!!!


----------



## vbarry

dallastxcpa said:


> Today I visited the HHI visitors site at
> 
> http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/
> 
> They have a great live chat feature.  I spoke with a really nice lady named Debbie who gave me the contact information for the rentals.
> 
> Shore Beach Services
> 
> Anyway I emailed them and a nice gentleman named Mike Wagner gave me the following information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have body boards, recumbent bikes, kayaks, and sailboats.
> 
> One set is considered one umbrealla and two chairs.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lorrie



Thanks a lot Lorrie. I am going to have to check this out!!

Rob~Love those photos. I think I will keep my one bedroom. Your balcony was amazing!


----------



## Laurabearz

dallastxcpa said:


> Today I visited the HHI visitors site at
> 
> http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/
> 
> They have a great live chat feature.  I spoke with a really nice lady named Debbie who gave me the contact information for the rentals.
> 
> Shore Beach Services
> 
> Anyway I emailed them and a nice gentleman named Mike Wagner gave me the following information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have body boards, recumbent bikes, kayaks, and sailboats.
> 
> One set is considered one umbrealla and two chairs.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lorrie


I just see a red X


----------



## jejojual

You can mark us down for Aug. 1-8.  It will be DH, me, DS (8) and DS (6) along with my mom and dad in a 2 br.  We are so pumped!  We love HHI - I'm adding a couple of pictures from our trip in August of 2007 (our last trip home - its been way too long!)  

podsnel - we are hoping to get to meet you while we are there!  We have so enjoyed reading you DCL trip report - we are headed on our first DC in November - hope we can catch up with you guys at HHI and say hello!

Here are some of my favorite pictures:
At the Beach House:

















At the Resort:
















Kids activities:

Making a t-shirt by painting a fish and using it as a stamp (I forget the official name!)






Making a crab catcher and then going with the naturalist to catch crabs!


----------



## GANUT4WDW

Hey everyone!  My mother (mickeymouselover) and I (with my kids) will be at HHI resort from June 23-26 in a 2BDR.  We really enjoyed staying there last year and look forward to going again this year.   I'm doing a little planning ahead----has any of you done the BBQ dinner and the low country boil at the resort?--and if you have, is it worth the $$$?


----------



## hannah's dad

GANUT4WDW said:


> Hey everyone!  My mother (mickeymouselover) and I (with my kids) will be at HHI resort from June 23-26 in a 2BDR.  We really enjoyed staying there last year and look forward to going again this year.   I'm doing a little planning ahead----has any of you done the BBQ dinner and the low country boil at the resort?--and if you have, is it worth the $$$?



We have done the BBQ in 2007 and 2008 and think it is worth the money.  The food is pretty good with a decent variety (standard BBQ fare, hot dogs, burgers, ribs,etc), the atmosphere is fun, lots of fun messy games for everyone.  Never having left the resort on a Tuesday, I can;t speak to this directly, but everyone says the Island and the main road is very crowed on Tuesday's, so another reason to stay for the BBQ.

We also did the boil in 2007 and didn't think it was worth the money, so we didn't so it in 2008.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> I just see a red X



Okay I'm not sure why this happened but now all I see is a big red X also.  I will update the post some time this week to get the information in the thread.  

I have updated the first post with the new names of people going this year.  Please let me know if I have missed anyone.  I am trying very hard to keep up.  Whoooo I need an HHI vacation.


----------



## LVSWL

dallastxcpa said:


> Okay I'm not sure why this happened but now all I see is a big red X also.  I will update the post some time this week to get the information in the thread.
> 
> I have updated the first post with the new names of people going this year.  Please let me know if I have missed anyone.  I am trying very hard to keep up.  Whoooo I need an HHI vacation.


THANKS FOR KEEPING THIS UP FOR US!!!


----------



## mcrabeck

We will be making our first trip to HHI August 16th- August 21. It will be myself, my husband and DS(11) and DS(7). None of us have ever been to Hilton Head so Thank you for all the great tips and pictures- we are getting very excited to go!


----------



## maryisme

Hi,

Please add us to the list! HH is our home resort and this will be our second visit. We went last summer for the first time and have fallen in love with the resort. It is such a wonderful place for families to reconnect  

We will be in a 2 bedroom August 15 - August 21. 

Traveling will be myself, my DH and Mom. My children are DS (14), DD (14) and DD (5).

Mary


----------



## Ksp

Well, I didn't see this thread till after we were at HHI, but we 
were there Jan. 9 - the 14th.


----------



## Simba's Mom

As of a few days ago, HHI is now one of our home resorts!  We just bought a small add-on there and just got word that we passed ROFR.  So now we can reserve with points for Thanksgiving every other year, and with members' cash every other year.  I'm thrilled!  Not so much DH.  He loves HHI as much as I do, but in these economic times, he wasn't so sure about spending the money for an add-on there right now.  When I told him about the contract for sale, he was like "Yeah, go ahead and bid on it.  I'm sure Disney will take it at ROFR."  But it when it passed, surprise!!


----------



## LVSWL

Simba's Mom said:


> As of a few days ago, HHI is now one of our home resorts!  We just bought a small add-on there and just got word that we passed ROFR.  So now we can reserve with points for Thanksgiving every other year, and with members' cash every other year.  I'm thrilled!  Not so much DH.  He loves HHI as much as I do, but in these economic times, he wasn't so sure about spending the money for an add-on there right now.  When I told him about the contract for sale, he was like "Yeah, go ahead and bid on it.  I'm sure Disney will take it at ROFR."  But it when it passed, surprise!!


Congrats!!! We have toyed with the idea of going to HHI at Thanksgiving for a few years, but it just has not worked out. Maybe one day.


----------



## Ksp

Congratulations, Simba's Mom!!!!


----------



## disneyaggies

We will be in HH 6/2 to 6/8.  Our first DVC visit!!! 
Tons of us-4 couples, 4 16 year old boys, and 4 girls (various ages).  
Whoop!


----------



## vbarry

I had a question on the one bedrooms. I know very few are in the outer buildings and most are in the main building.

Can someone explain the main building setup? Are there elevators? Do you still have a balcony? Is there easy access into and out of the building? Is there a place to park your bikes?

Thanks!


----------



## LVSWL

Hi! We have had a one bedroom each time during our stay at HHI! We love the lodge! There is an elevator that can take you from the parking garage to whatever floor you wish. We park our bikes in the bike racks in the garage. We love being in the lodge because the kids like going downstairs to play pool and grab a cookie and some lemonade. We also love to park underneath in the garage. Yes, you have a beautiful big balcony with a picnic table and usually two rockers on the balcony(porch). Our favorite spot for morning coffee, meals, cards, watching the dolphins, and just about everything.  There are also stairs in the front of the building and the back if you just want to run down to the front desk or to the car and don't want to use the elevator. Hope this helps.


----------



## dallastxcpa

disneyaggies said:


> We will be in HH 6/2 to 6/8.  Our first DVC visit!!!
> Tons of us-4 couples, 4 16 year old boys, and 4 girls (various ages).
> Whoop!



I need to make sure that my girls don't read this post.   If they find out that your group has 4 boys that will be there the week before we get there they will be asking me to take them out of school early and come to HHI.


----------



## LVSWL

dallastxcpa said:


> I need to make sure that my girls don't read this post.   If they find out that your group has 4 boys that will be there the week before we get there they will be asking me to take them out of school early and come to HHI.


Too bad you aren't staying longer, we check in on the 12th , and my youngest DS is 14 and everyone says he looks just like Nick Jonas.


----------



## vbarry

LVSWL said:


> Hi! We have had a one bedroom each time during our stay at HHI! We love the lodge! There is an elevator that can take you from the parking garage to whatever floor you wish. We park our bikes in the bike racks in the garage. We love being in the lodge because the kids like going downstairs to play pool and grab a cookie and some lemonade. We also love to park underneath in the garage. Yes, you have a beautiful big balcony with a picnic table and usually two rockers on the balcony(porch). Our favorite spot for morning coffee, meals, cards, watching the dolphins, and just about everything.  There are also stairs in the front of the building and the back if you just want to run down to the front desk or to the car and don't want to use the elevator. Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot! That makes me feel much better.  We are WAY too excited about this trip.  Dh is very excited since he wanted to go somewhere else other than WDW this summer.  The only thing I am not excited about is that we are driving.  This is a first for us...could get interesting.


----------



## LVSWL

vbarry said:


> Thanks a lot! That makes me feel much better.  We are WAY too excited about this trip.  Dh is very excited since he wanted to go somewhere else other than WDW this summer.  The only thing I am not excited about is that we are driving.  This is a first for us...could get interesting.


Other than the drive, you will LOVE HHI! Our kids now would rather go there than the parks when we ask . We had to beg them this year to add on 5 days in June so we could use our developers points at SS. Of course they knew that they were going to be rewarded with 10 days at HHI!! Hope you have a great trip! HH is our Happy Place!!


----------



## Laurabearz

vbarry said:


> Thanks a lot! That makes me feel much better.  We are WAY too excited about this trip.  Dh is very excited since he wanted to go somewhere else other than WDW this summer.  The only thing I am not excited about is that we are driving.  This is a first for us...could get interesting.



HHI is my DH's favorite vacation! 

We are from Chicago and drive every year, since airfare is just scary. 

We embrace our yearly road trip. And by gosh I actually look forward to it  

Although I swear everytime we hit the mountians it's either... Rainy, Foggy, dark as mud or a combo of all three  

It's not a bad drive, we split it into two days, although this year we are taking 3 days to drive down. 

If you have any questions about driving let me know


----------



## BWV Dreamin

If you don't have kids travelling with you, is HHI as exciting? What makes HHI great for an adult only trip?


----------



## LVSWL

BWV Dreamin said:


> If you don't have kids travelling with you, is HHI as exciting? What makes HHI great for an adult only trip?


HHI is SOOOO relaxing!! I guess a lot would depend upon what time of year that you go. Summer months would mean that there are more kids at the resort, but just the whole feel of HHI from the moment you check in is to slow down and take a deep breath and relax. I always bring several books that I have been meaning to get to. There are countless great spots to read, whether it is your porch, a shady/sunny spot by the pool/beach, or a bench along one of the pathways. We love to rent bikes for the week and ride everywhere we go. We eat most of our meals in our room (breakfast and lunch or supper on the porch and enjoy the breeze) and then walk or ride out for one more. San Miguels is fun for margaritas and mexican and live music and it just takes a couple of minutes to walk to and then we can look in the shops. The CMs are by far the most friendly and helpful of any we have encountered. Many people do day trips to Savannah and Charleston, but we are happy to just hang out there.


----------



## Laurabearz

Yeah I wouldnt use the word exciting to describe HHI even with kids lol

It's laid back. The pool is always a hustle and bustle but there are lots of nooks and crannys to just veg. And the beach is so expansive you can be with people or just chill.

I never get tired of looking at this pic...








In town, there are several nice bars with live music(Salty Dog http://www.saltydog.com/webcam/southbeach/ to check out the action there) 
Lots of little shops for browsing too.



Here are few more pics

Yay we are home!!











Shuttle waiting area






Kids enjoying Scotts Dolphin tour








Unbirthday party








And this is the parking lot to the Piggly Wiggley. I always say if all the worlds parking lots were as nice as the ones on Hilton head, the world would be a better place


----------



## LVSWL

So will your toenails be blue in June? That pic always cracks me up! Then I will know who you are when I see you!


----------



## nickmom

All the pics are great!! Fun to look at. I'm ready to go back.

Back to my parking question - I will be sure to ask for 2 parking passes. Thanks.

Congrats on the addons at HHI Simba's Mom. I also have been watching the re-sales. It's tempting to buy at HHI, but not sure if I want to pay the maint fees for 2 places. Although I would love to have the 11month feature to book.

I have another question - Can refillable mugs be used year after year? I don't plan on buying another mug this year.

Carla


----------



## Laurabearz

nickmom said:


> .
> 
> I have another question - Can refillable mugs be used year after year? I don't plan on buying another mug this year.
> 
> Carla



Now now come on... refilable mugs are good for the lenght of stay only, just like WDW.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> Now now come on... refilable mugs are good for the lenght of stay only, just like WDW.



Now that they have the generic mugs we are less inclined to purchase them.  Although we did last year. 

We also have a soft sided cooler.  Looks like a tote.  Anyway we fill it up with ice and put our favorite beverages in it to drink at the pool.  We also use it at times for sandwiches etc.  The one thing I find disapointing, being from the south and all, is that nasty stuff they call tea that comes from the soda machine.     That is my biggest complaint with the refillable mugs.  If you are not a big soda drinker your choices are limited.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Laurabearz said:


> And this is the parking lot to the Piggly Wiggley. I always say if all the worlds parking lots were as nice as the ones on Hilton head, the world would be a better place



Perfect!  Only another DISer would think to take a picture of a grocery store parking lot.   I've always said that DISers take the most unusual pictures.  But believe me, I'm not making fun-I'm so missing the place when I see that picture.  Thanks for the memories!
HHI is a great place even without kids.  We always go there sans kids.  We love to walk on the beach, wander thru Sea Pines Forest Preserve, just basically enjoy the nature (and the cookies!).  That is, when we're not enjoying all the great places to eat-especially Signe's.


----------



## Laurabearz

What can I say, part of the charm of HHI are the parking lots and lack of signage (which I can say now, since I know my way around, the first couple trips I was lost all the time lol)


----------



## vbarry

Laurabearz said:


> HHI is my DH's favorite vacation!
> 
> We are from Chicago and drive every year, since airfare is just scary.
> 
> We embrace our yearly road trip. And by gosh I actually look forward to it
> 
> Although I swear everytime we hit the mountians it's either... Rainy, Foggy, dark as mud or a combo of all three
> 
> It's not a bad drive, we split it into two days, although this year we are taking 3 days to drive down.
> 
> If you have any questions about driving let me know




I am so glad I have found someone from IL who drives!!  I am really not sure how we are going to do this yet.  My thought is to leave at noon and drive as far as we can and get up the next morning to do the rest of the drive.

Any ideas?  Any good stops along the way.  I have two girls ages 4 and 8 so it could get quite interesting along the way.  They usually are pretty good riders.


----------



## iloveokw

Hello to fellow HH lovers from the Land of Lincoln (or is it Obama LOL).  We are from Danville, vbarry I know you said central Illinois - which town?  Looking forward to our trip.


----------



## vbarry

iloveokw said:


> Hello to fellow HH lovers from the Land of Lincoln (or is it Obama LOL).  We are from Danville, vbarry I know you said central Illinois - which town?  Looking forward to our trip.



Hey- We are in a small town near Lincoln. Not too far from Danville.

Yep- no longer the Land of Lincoln...defninately Obama!!


----------



## toddlerhouse

Can anyone tell me what the swimming is like the last week of March/first week of April? Will it be warm enough to swim? I'm assuming the pools are heated but that the ocean would still be pretty cold....I'm not even sure if we could get reservations at this point but would like to try.


----------



## podsnel

dallastxcpa said:


> I hope you have a great trip this summer.   Your trip report last year was the one that really got me interested in going to HHI.



Well, THANK-YOU!!!  What a wonderful compliment... And I'm so glad I could help- thanks for starting this thread, it's great!


----------



## podsnel

jejojual said:


> You can mark us down for Aug. 1-8.  It will be DH, me, DS (8) and DS (6) along with my mom and dad in a 2 br.  We are so pumped!  We love HHI - I'm adding a couple of pictures from our trip in August of 2007 (our last trip home - its been way too long!)
> 
> podsnel - we are hoping to get to meet you while we are there!  We have so enjoyed reading you DCL trip report - we are headed on our first DC in November - hope we can catch up with you guys at HHI and say hello!



Hi Jejojual- I'm so happy there will be another Dis family there when we are! Please come say hi- you know what I look like, so I'll be waiting for you!


----------



## dallastxcpa

LVSWL said:


> Too bad you aren't staying longer, we check in on the 12th , and my youngest DS is 14 and everyone says he looks just like Nick Jonas.



Yes you are right.  So far we are planning on leaving pretty early to make it over to Savannah.  Although, I have thought about adding a cash night on and then spending the next day in Savannah.  We will figure it out when we get closer.


----------



## LVSWL

dallastxcpa said:


> Yes you are right.  So far we are planning on leaving pretty early to make it over to Savannah.  Although, I have thought about adding a cash night on and then spending the next day in Savannah.  We will figure it out when we get closer.


I was wondering if you saw my post We are so excited about going to HHI. It really is our favorite place. We will be in WDW for 6 days before and then come back up to HHI on our way home. Each time we go to HHI we stay longer and longer. Of course, now with the wonderful new changes, that will be more of a challenge.


----------



## Bibbidi

Sorry if this is the wrong location for this post--but can someone who's been to HHI over Christmas share some of what goes on at the resort--we're thinking of going for '09, including Christmas Eve/Day. Are there limited kids activities because it's winter? Any chance we'll be able to swim?


----------



## AnnaS

We will be driving down and staying at AKV for our first four nights. 

We will stop and will be staying here 8/27-30th - first time and can't wait.


----------



## Laurabearz

114 days and I am so excited I can't stand it!!!


----------



## Doctor P

We are also from Illinois and drive to and from HH.  Depending on when you leave, Lexington (KY) can be a good stopping point with Knoxville being the next major metro area.

We will be there December 26, 2009-January 4, 2010.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump


----------



## dallastxcpa

Wohoo!  Only 109 more days.     I am almost down to double digits.


----------



## Steffy

My family and I are going to be at HHI in 3 weeks.   

We're going to freeze. 

This is our first time to HHI and I am looking for any advise on what to do when it is too cold to swim and too cold to lay on the beach.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Steffy,

I am not sure what part of the country you are from but here in Dallas in March it can be down right toasty.  Now I wouldn't suggest swimming in the ocean.  Brrrr!   but the pools are heated and while I wouldn't swim in the pool my kids would be in there in a heart beat and I would be watching them from the hot tub.

Anyway here is some pixie dust for 80 degree weather for your trip. 

Also, from what I understand you will have a ton of activities available to participate in.    You may try calling the resort about a week before you arrive and ask them for their activities list to get an idea.


----------



## WolfpackFan

We've been in March before and it can be downright cold. You can do a day trip into Savannah and even Charleston (if you want to drive that far). Other than that, you can do the activities that the resort itself has to offer.


----------



## MinnieGi

Steffy - the resort itself has a line-up of activities that are lots of fun.  We always go when its summer and are swimming the whole time that we rarely get a chance to do any of the activities but they all look fun.  There are arts and crafts as well as tours and beachcombing activities, entertainment by B'Lou Crabbe and more.  There is also lots to do on the island - bike riding, horse trailriding down in Sea Pines, golf of course, public tennis courts are just a bike ride away, children's museum, discovery museum has programs too.  I'm sure the staff would be happy to make suggestions for activities that might  be of interest to your family.  The HHI staff if first rate!


----------



## Steffy

dallastxcpa said:


> Steffy,
> 
> I am not sure what part of the country you are from but here in Dallas in March it can be down right toasty.  Now I wouldn't suggest swimming in the ocean.  Brrrr!   but the pools are heated and while I wouldn't swim in the pool my kids would be in there in a heart beat and I would be watching them from the hot tub.
> 
> Anyway here is some pixie dust for 80 degree weather for your trip.
> 
> Also, from what I understand you will have a ton of activities available to participate in.    You may try calling the resort about a week before you arrive and ask them for their activities list to get an idea.


Thanks for your reply and the pixie dust.     I'm from central Pa.  It is freezing up here.  30 degrees freezing.  I was looking forward to going down south to the warm..... not this year!!!  Oh well.  We'll make the best of it.



WolfpackFan said:


> We've been in March before and it can be downright cold. You can do a day trip into Savannah and even Charleston (if you want to drive that far). Other than that, you can do the activities that the resort itself has to offer.


 Thanks for your reply.  That's exactly my fear.  Oh well.  I think we'll still manage to have a good time.  I'm going to look up things to do in Savannah as soon as I hit reply.  



MinnieGi said:


> Steffy - the resort itself has a line-up of activities that are lots of fun.  We always go when its summer and are swimming the whole time that we rarely get a chance to do any of the activities but they all look fun.  There are arts and crafts as well as tours and beachcombing activities, entertainment by B'Lou Crabbe and more.  There is also lots to do on the island - bike riding, horse trailriding down in Sea Pines, golf of course, public tennis courts are just a bike ride away, children's museum, discovery museum has programs too.  I'm sure the staff would be happy to make suggestions for activities that might  be of interest to your family.  The HHI staff if first rate!


I can't wait.  I saw that they are starting the barbeque the week I'm there.  I think she said shrimp boil on Tuesday.  It will probably be too cold for me to enjoy the dolphin tour.  I'm going in with a possitive outlook.  I'm sure there will be something to do.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dvc at last !

Subscribing  --

will be there for the first time this June.


----------



## dallastxcpa

DVC at last !

Let me know what dates you will be there and I will add you to the list on the first page.


----------



## AnnaS

dallastxcpa said:


> DVC at last !
> 
> Let me know what dates you will be there and I will add you to the list on the first page.



You can add us to the list.

8/27-30th - We have two studios.  My dh and I and my brother and his family (also dvc members).  Our first time.

TIA.


----------



## dvc at last !

Dallastxcpa,

We will be at HHI June 29, 30 July 1,2 - checking out on July 3.

Our first time to HHI. I am looking forward to seeing and being there.

Thanks.


----------



## mcrabeck

For those of you that have been at HHI before- do you need to sign up for activities in advance or do most people just sign up for things once they arrive? Also, is there a listing of the prices of the activities anywhere? TIA


----------



## JVL1018

mcrabeck said:


> For those of you that have been at HHI before- do you need to sign up for activities in advance or do most people just sign up for things once they arrive? Also, is there a listing of the prices of the activities anywhere? TIA



We sign up when we get there, sometimes in advance, sometimes the day of the activity(some you can't sign up for until that day)and have always been able to do everything we wanted to do.


----------



## mcrabeck

Great! Thank you!


----------



## njmeisje

dallas - 
please add us to the list.  We love HH.  We'll be there July 21-26th for our bit of Summer Heaven!


----------



## TEK224

Whew!  I just skimmed through the 12 pages of this thread!

Does anyone know if the place where you can rent chairs, umbrellas, etc. has sand wheelchairs?  My Mom would love to sit on the beach, but there's no way she walk any distance on the sand.

Also,  can you walk from the main lodge to the beach house?  If so, is the path paved (as opposed to a dirt path) that a wheelchair could be used on it?

Thanks!
Terri


----------



## Judique

TEK224 said:


> Whew!  I just skimmed through the 12 pages of this thread!
> 
> Does anyone know if the place where you can rent chairs, umbrellas, etc. has sand wheelchairs?  My Mom would love to sit on the beach, but there's no way she walk any distance on the sand.
> 
> Also,  can you walk from the main lodge to the beach house?  If so, is the path paved (as opposed to a dirt path) that a wheelchair could be used on it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Terri



I've seen sand wheelchairs at the Beach House, but I'm not sure if they are rentals or not.

You can walk on a paved path to the beach house, but part of the walk is a walkway under route 278. Bicycles are able to use it. The walk to the beach house is a bit over a mile, possibly as much as a mile and a half. Disney has a shuttle to take you there.

Once you cross the dune area, the beach sand is very hard packed and easy to walk on. It is much easier to manage then the soft and drifty sand at beaches such as Ocean City in Maryland.


----------



## TinkRN

We will be there May 31 to June 6 in a 2 BR.  

Tricia


----------



## dallastxcpa

wvalx,

Are you back from vacation now?   We need details on HHI and pictures.


To all those who have posted their dates.  I will update the first page tonight.  I have been traveling on business lately and sometimes don't know whether I am coming or going.  Good news is though that I am almost down to double digits.  Only 101 more days to go.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Terri

You should contact Shore Beach Rental Services directly.  They are responsible for the rentals at the Disney Beach House.  There information is as follows:

Shore Beach Service
116 Arrow Road
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
phone: 843.785.3494
fax:      843.785.2023
www.shorebeach.com


 




TEK224 said:


> Whew!  I just skimmed through the 12 pages of this thread!
> 
> Does anyone know if the place where you can rent chairs, umbrellas, etc. has sand wheelchairs?  My Mom would love to sit on the beach, but there's no way she walk any distance on the sand.
> 
> Also,  can you walk from the main lodge to the beach house?  If so, is the path paved (as opposed to a dirt path) that a wheelchair could be used on it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Terri


----------



## dvc at last !

dallastxcpa,

Thanks for adding our name to visit HHI ---

sorry, had to laugh when I saw it on page one.


It reads 8/30 - 7/3   -  sounds like a great vacation -
 hope I have enough points  !

It should be 6/30 - 7/3.

Thanks.


----------



## mecllap

Does HHI sell out/get totally booked up in the summer -- is it absolutely hopeless to try to get 2-3 mid-week studio nights there in late June?


----------



## podsnel

dvc at last ! said:


> dallastxcpa,
> 
> Thanks for adding our name to visit HHI ---
> 
> sorry, had to laugh when I saw it on page one.
> 
> 
> *It reads 8/30 - 7/3   -  sounds like a great vacation -
> hope I have enough points  !*
> 
> It should be 6/30 - 7/3.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## fijidoc

Had a family get together last August at HH.  Had two of the two bed rooms and it was great.


----------



## WolfpackFan

mecllap said:


> Does HHI sell out/get totally booked up in the summer -- is it absolutely hopeless to try to get 2-3 mid-week studio nights there in late June?



If you own there and make your ressie at 11 months very possible. Otherwise forget it. Studios and 1BR's are very scarce at HH.


----------



## LVSWL

mecllap said:


> Does HHI sell out/get totally booked up in the summer -- is it absolutely hopeless to try to get 2-3 mid-week studio nights there in late June?


It never hurts to call exactly at the 7 month window. We have gone to HH for the last 4 summers for the second and third weeks of June. We have gotten a one bdrm. This year we got all of our days on the first call. Last year we had to wait list for a couple, but they came through. Good luck!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

LVSWL said:


> It never hurts to call exactly at the 7 month window. We have gone to HH for the last 4 summers for the second and third weeks of June. We have gotten a one bdrm. This year we got all of our days on the first call. Last year we had to wait list for a couple, but they came through. Good luck!


I just checked availability for a studio for the entire month of Sept (thru the 28th). Except for the very first week, a studio is available the entire rest of the month!! September is great weather at HHI!!!


----------



## dvc at last !

mecllap said:


> Does HHI sell out/get totally booked up in the summer -- is it absolutely hopeless to try to get 2-3 mid-week studio nights there in late June?




We called at 7 months and got a 1 bedroom for mid-week end of June---
4 nites.  We were very happy about that  !


----------



## jonestavern

toddlerhouse said:


> Can anyone tell me what the swimming is like the last week of March/first week of April? Will it be warm enough to swim? I'm assuming the pools are heated but that the ocean would still be pretty cold....I'm not even sure if we could get reservations at this point but would like to try.



Yes, the main pool & spa are heated We swam in the main pool & enjoyed the spa all last week. While others may find the outdoor temps cool, we're from central New Hampshire & found the pools/spa comfy.

The weather can be all over the place.  While we did not swim in the ocean in late March, we did see a few souls having a good time splashing about.


----------



## Avojeo

Please add us to this list.  We are going 9/14 to 9/19.  I have read all of the pages of this thread and must say it has made me VERY HAPPY!!!   This will be our first time visiting HHI and was kinda of nervous because I did not know what it would be like like at HHI.  I really cannot wait to go now.

Quick question the tours that are on the first page are they free unless marked or do some of them have a fee??


----------



## Steffy

Single digits now.  I going to take my Snuggie.  I am hoping not to freeze solid.


----------



## micheleq

Hi DVCers!

Ok, I do not own DVC   but recently stayed at SSR & loved it.  Now we are thinking of a few days at HHI in late Sept./early October (coupled with a trip to visit family in Myrtle Beach).  Can't buy into DVC this year, but hopefully in the next year or two depending upon the economy.

I know the weather should be nice (we don't necessarily have to swim), but what about availablity?  I'd be doing a cash ressie or renting points.  Probably won't book for a few more months.

Thanks for any suggestions!  And this is a great thread, very helpful.  I think my DD4 and DD2, as well as myself and DH, would love it there!


----------



## podsnel

micheleq said:


> Hi DVCers!
> 
> Ok, I do not own DVC   but recently stayed at SSR & loved it.  Now we are thinking of a few days at HHI in late Sept./early October (coupled with a trip to visit family in Myrtle Beach).  Can't buy into DVC this year, but hopefully in the next year or two depending upon the economy.
> 
> I know the weather should be nice (we don't necessarily have to swim), but what about availablity?  I'd be doing a cash ressie or renting points.  Probably won't book for a few more months.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!  And this is a great thread, very helpful.  I think my DD4 and DD2, as well as myself and DH, would love it there!



Last year we had the great pleasure of staying at HHI for the first time and fell in love!  We DO own DVC at AKV, but we did not use points to stay- we payed cash and were able to get a discount because of the DVC.  For this summer we rented points to stay in a GV and are using the cash discount to rent 2 2brs and having a family reunion- SOOOO excited! 
Anyway, that time of year, you shouldn't have any problem- on cash, we were able to book even the summer just a few months before.


----------



## micheleq

podsnel said:


> Last year we had the great pleasure of staying at HHI for the first time and fell in love!  We DO own DVC at AKV, but we did not use points to stay- we payed cash and were able to get a discount because of the DVC.  For this summer we rented points to stay in a GV and are using the cash discount to rent 2 2brs and having a family reunion- SOOOO excited!
> Anyway, that time of year, you shouldn't have any problem- on cash, we were able to book even the summer just a few months before.



Thanks so much for the advice  I think by June we'll know our vacation dates, so I'll be able to book then.  I think we'll love it too!  Another reason to get DH on board for a DVC investment!


----------



## Saratoga Souris

We will be making our first trip to HHI next week!  We are sooooo excited.
Been DVC members for 10+ years - I guess it's about time.


2bedroom + studio  March 15-21


----------



## Steffy

Saratoga Souris said:


> We will be making our first trip to HHI next week!  We are sooooo excited.
> Been DVC members for 10+ years - I guess it's about time.
> 
> 
> 2bedroom + studio  March 15-21




We'll be there too!  Same time!


----------



## Laurabearz

Saratoga Souris said:


> We will be making our first trip to HHI next week!  We are sooooo excited.
> Been DVC members for 10+ years - I guess it's about time.
> 
> 
> 2bedroom + studio  March 15-21





Steffy said:


> We'll be there too!  Same time!



Have fun you two!!!

we are finally in double digits!!!


----------



## Steffy

We are truly enjoying the resort.  It is just beautiful. The viilas are really nice and I like the way they are laid out.

There are no fireworks until June.   

It rained last night after 5:00, but is supposed to be nice the rest of the week.  It is about 70 now.  Clear.  

If I can find the answers to any questions just let me know.


----------



## podsnel

Steffy said:


> We are truly enjoying the resort.  It is just beautiful. The viilas are really nice and I like the way they are laid out.
> 
> There are no fireworks until June.
> 
> It rained last night after 5:00, but is supposed to be nice the rest of the week.  It is about 70 now.  Clear.
> 
> If I can find the answers to any questions just let me know.



Hi Steffy!  I am so envious!!!! I truly adore HHIR and I bet it just feels sooooo good to be there in the early spring.  If you see Dottie in the gift shop, please tell her I said hello!!! Are you planning on eating out?  I'd love to hear about where you go! Have a wonderful visit!!

Ellen


----------



## Disneymom2266

Hello fellow HHI lovers. I cannot wait until our July 12-17th trip. We went once before but only got to stay 2 nights.  This time are hoping to see Savannah. Has anyone on here been to Savannah? What to do there, where to or not to eat? I will have DD 18 and a friend, and DD12 as well as DH. We are from the Northwest suburbs of Illinois. I see other Illinoians. You didnt think the drive was that bad? We have a mini van. Any opinions about HHI will be greatly appreciated. I look forward to replies!


----------



## mblsj

So glad to see this thread!

We are looking forward to our first trip to HHI 10/11 to 10/16. Hoping the ocean will still be warm then!


----------



## chum

Disneymom2266 said:


> This time are hoping to see Savannah. Has anyone on here been to Savannah? What to do there, where to or not to eat?



Hi Disneymom226!
I'm a current 18 year resident of Hilton Head and spent 4 years prior in Savannah.  We take many day trips to Savannah now too.
There's plenty to do in both places.  How much time were you planning in Savannah?


----------



## chum

mblsj said:


> So glad to see this thread!
> 
> We are looking forward to our first trip to HHI 10/11 to 10/16. Hoping the ocean will still be warm then!



Great time to be on Hilton Head.  Smaller crowds.  Water/Air is still warm!


----------



## mblsj

chum said:


> Great time to be on Hilton Head.  Smaller crowds.  Water/Air is still warm!



Perfect! Thanks, chum!


----------



## chum

*HHI UPDATE*
Hilton Head has been pretty quiet until this last week 3/7-14/09.
Folks are here on Spring Break.  The beach is not crowded but the restaurants are starting to fill up.  The resorts have noticeable activity.  This past Saturday you could see the typical check-in traffic make it's way on to the island around 1pm.  People are in the Atlantic trying to swim but it's too cold for most.


----------



## dallastxcpa

The first post has been updated for those who gave me dates.  

For all of those traveling in the next month be sure to post lots of pictures for us when you get back.


----------



## dizneefamily5

Thank you so much for the updates chum and Steffy!! We will be there April 4-12 and have worried about the weather/things to do.  I'm glad to hear it's nice! I'm getting more and more excited.


----------



## scottb8888

We get to HHI on Sunday 3/22.  Our first trip there.  What's the internet access like?  Free to DVC'ers?  I'm hopeing the weather will treat us well.


----------



## Simba's Mom

scottb8888 said:


> We get to HHI on Sunday 3/22.  Our first trip there.  What's the internet access like?  Free to DVC'ers?  I'm hopeing the weather will treat us well.


There's free internet access in every villa.  When we were there in November, they gave us a code at the front desk (not at check in, I called for it).


----------



## Steffy

scottb8888 said:


> We get to HHI on Sunday 3/22.  Our first trip there.  What's the internet access like?  Free to DVC'ers?  I'm hopeing the weather will treat us well.


The internet is fine.  Wireless and free to all DVC members.  I think the weather will be really nice next week. Today has been the best day of my entire vacation.


----------



## kristenrice

Hi!

We are new DVC owners as of Sept 2008 ! 

We bought a small 100 point contract at AKV.  Since our DD's are so young (ages 3 and 5) we figured that a good portion of our upcoming vacations will be at WDW.  DH is not a big Disney fan and the idea of an annual (or even biannual) Disney trip is not really exciting for him.  He let me get the DVC membership so that I could take the girls in the summer and then we could all go the following spring and then take a year off.  

Much to my surprise, DH asked me today about using points at HHI... !  
Apparently, he found some sort of hunting that he wants to do and it is fairly cheap in South Carolina.  He figures now that he can "drop us off" at HHI and we can enjoy ourselves at the beach while he and his brother go hunting.  I'm sure wherever it is that he wants to hunt is nowhere near HHI, but at least I like his train of thought .

His idea is to "let" me and our DD's stay at HHI with my SiL and niece (age 12) while DH and BiL go hunting for three days.  He said that the hunting season starts in late August but he'd rather go the first week of September.  I would rather not plan on taking the girls out of school so I was pushing him towards the last week of August.

That brings me to my questions...

First, how busy is it at that time of year?  Is it hurricane season?  We'd be driving so we're not too concerned about flight delays/cancellations.

Second, I see the lists of all the great kids' activities.  Are they completely supervised?  Like, could I drop my kids off at one of them and go off by myself for a while?  What activities have a charge (and how much?) and what one's are free?  Also, I see that there is a shuttle to the beach.  Can you drive yourself there?  Which is better, the shuttle or driving?

Third, since we only have 100 points, I would probably want to save them and just pay cash, at least for our first stay.  If we really like it, I may consider an add-on.  How easy or difficult is it to get a 1BR on cash?  How far out can you book a cash reservation?  We would do a 2BR if SiL and DN come too.  If it is just me and the DD's, I could "suffer" with a studio, but would prefer a 1BR.  

Is there an "official" website for Disney's HHI Resort?  I'd like to see the site where a "non-DVC" person would go if they wanted to book HHI.

Thanks (in advance) for putting up with all my questions.  I have been so excited to finally get my DVC membership (after 7 years of begging!) that I have been planning all sorts of WDW vacations.  I hadn't thought of HHI trip until our girls got sick of WDW.  I do not see that happening for another 8-10 years.  Maybe now that DH is interested, we may take a trip there sooner than I had planned .


----------



## chum

August is Hurricane season but chances increase usually in Sept.

I figured I would comment on the hunting around Hilton Head.  Your husband will miss gator season unless the trip is after Sept 10.  A private property hunt is totally different.  The hunting is good around Beaufort & Jasper county and not very far from Hilton Head.  There would be no need to spend the night off Hilton Head if your husband wanted to get a days worth of hunting in.  Fishing, shrimping and crabbing are great on the island but make sure he picks up a weekly license at say WalMart.  Deep sea or area water fishing by charter is a blast but not cheap.  He could book a boat out of Shelter Cove Marina which backs up to HH DVC.
Savannah makes a good day trip for him and your family as there are plenty of historic sites and a few spectacular forts (Pulaski, Jackson).


----------



## Disneymom2266

kristenrice said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are new DVC owners as of Sept 2008 !
> 
> We bought a small 100 point contract at AKV.  Since our DD's are so young (ages 3 and 5) we figured that a good portion of our upcoming vacations will be at WDW.  DH is not a big Disney fan and the idea of an annual (or even biannual) Disney trip is not really exciting for him.  He let me get the DVC membership so that I could take the girls in the summer and then we could all go the following spring and then take a year off.
> 
> Much to my surprise, DH asked me today about using points at HHI... !
> Apparently, he found some sort of hunting that he wants to do and it is fairly cheap in South Carolina.  He figures now that he can "drop us off" at HHI and we can enjoy ourselves at the beach while he and his brother go hunting.  I'm sure wherever it is that he wants to hunt is nowhere near HHI, but at least I like his train of thought .
> 
> His idea is to "let" me and our DD's stay at HHI with my SiL and niece (age 12) while DH and BiL go hunting for three days.  He said that the hunting season starts in late August but he'd rather go the first week of September.  I would rather not plan on taking the girls out of school so I was pushing him towards the last week of August.
> 
> That brings me to my questions...
> 
> First, how busy is it at that time of year?  Is it hurricane season?  We'd be driving so we're not too concerned about flight delays/cancellations.
> 
> Second, I see the lists of all the great kids' activities.  Are they completely supervised?  Like, could I drop my kids off at one of them and go off by myself for a while?  What activities have a charge (and how much?) and what one's are free?  Also, I see that there is a shuttle to the beach.  Can you drive yourself there?  Which is better, the shuttle or driving?
> 
> Third, since we only have 100 points, I would probably want to save them and just pay cash, at least for our first stay.  If we really like it, I may consider an add-on.  How easy or difficult is it to get a 1BR on cash?  How far out can you book a cash reservation?  We would do a 2BR if SiL and DN come too.  If it is just me and the DD's, I could "suffer" with a studio, but would prefer a 1BR.
> 
> Is there an "official" website for Disney's HHI Resort?  I'd like to see the site where a "non-DVC" person would go if they wanted to book HHI.
> 
> Thanks (in advance) for putting up with all my questions.  I have been so excited to finally get my DVC membership (after 7 years of begging!) that I have been planning all sorts of WDW vacations.  I hadn't thought of HHI trip until our girls got sick of WDW.  I do not see that happening for another 8-10 years.  Maybe now that DH is interested, we may take a trip there sooner than I had planned .



Welcome Home to you new DVCers. Well, now that your hubby discovered more places to go, you will def use up your allotment of points, and prob want to add on. I would leave a grumpy non DH home when I go to WDW and then maybe, just maybe take him with other places. There are so many places to use your points, not WDW, that is the most common misconception most people have. I`ll bet after your visit to HHI, you`ll be adding on points sooner than you imagined. Have fun! Convert that non disney DH!!


----------



## Disneymom2266

We will be in HHI July 12 -17th. We were thinking of doing a couple of day trips from our resort, since its not far. If we dont get there enough during our HHI stay, we might extend our trip and get a room one night somewhere in Savannah, then head home. We were only in HHI 2 nights last time, which was not long enough, IMO. We went to Salty Dog, and shops around there, but never go to Savannah. Can`t wait. I wanted to do the Paula Deen tour. What do you think?


----------



## SFLTIGGER

We are condsidering a few days over the 4th on our way to NC & VA.  As I was poking around, I noticed no one on the role call for then    Is there something I should know?  

Also, this would be our first trip to HHI, can someone enlighten me about requests for best "view", etc. for a 1BR. 

Thanks!!


----------



## JVL1018

Can someone who will be there soon check on bike rentals for me?
I think it was $100 last year for 4 of us for the whole week.
Just wondering if prices have gone up.


----------



## chum

Disneymom2266 said:


> I wanted to do the Paula Deen tour. What do you think?



I don't think you can go wrong with any of the downtown tours.
I prefer to just walk which allows you to stop and grab a coffee or step in a store or read a menu posted outside a restaurant in hopes of deciding on a lunch/dinner spot.  Walking under the mossy oaks and taking in the details is a very relaxing experience.
If you walk Savannah then start at River St. and take Bull St. south all the way to Forsyth park.  On your way back go one block east and walk north on Abercorn and check out the civil war era cemetery.

Savannah is a favorite city of mine and I hope you have the time to visit.


----------



## nzdisneymom

JVL1018 said:


> Can someone who will be there soon check on bike rentals for me?
> I think it was $100 last year for 4 of us for the whole week.
> Just wondering if prices have gone up.



We'll be checking in a week from tomorrow, so I'll check on the bike prices.  How did it work for renting bikes at the resort?  We were interested in doing it so some pre-arrival info would be helpful.

We're planning to take our laptop and post a live-from report with pictures, so if there is anything anyone wants to know about, please let us know and we'll do our best to find out.  This will be our first trip to Hilton Head. Can't wait!!!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Here at work today!   and took a minute to go to the Salty Dog webcam.   Talk about jealousy     Those people don't know how good they have it.


----------



## dvc at last !

nzdisneymom said:


> We'll be checking in a week from tomorrow, so I'll check on the bike prices.  How did it work for renting bikes at the resort?  We were interested in doing it so some pre-arrival info would be helpful.
> 
> We're planning to take our laptop and post a live-from report with pictures, so if there is anything anyone wants to know about, please let us know and we'll do our best to find out.  This will be our first trip to Hilton Head. Can't wait!!!



I am looking forward to your live-from report.
Our trip to HHI end of June will be our first trip to HHI, too  !


----------



## dvc at last !

dallastxcpa said:


> Here at work today!   and took a minute to go to the Salty Dog webcam.   Talk about jealousy     Those people don't know how good they have it.



dallastxcpa,

What is the Salty Dog webcam  ?


----------



## nzdisneymom

What is the grocery store situation near the HH resort?  Also, does HH have the option to order groceries ahead of time and have them delivered?

What about fireworks? We have friends who go to Hilton Head every summer and they said they always go over to the Disney resort on Tuesday to watch the fireworks... is that just a summer thing?


----------



## dallastxcpa

dvc at last ! said:


> dallastxcpa,
> 
> What is the Salty Dog webcam  ?





It is a live web cam at the Salty Dog restaurant.

http://www.saltydog.com/webcam/

There is an option to just watch what is going on or you can drive the web cam.


----------



## dallastxcpa

nzdisneymom said:


> We'll be checking in a week from tomorrow, so I'll check on the bike prices.  How did it work for renting bikes at the resort?  We were interested in doing it so some pre-arrival info would be helpful.
> 
> We're planning to take our laptop and post a live-from report with pictures, so if there is anything anyone wants to know about, please let us know and we'll do our best to find out.  This will be our first trip to Hilton Head. Can't wait!!!




Really looking forward to your report.  Also, if you could send me a copy of the program report for the week.  Either scanned or PM me and I will give you an address.  I would love to post an example to this thread of the activities available.  

Thanks

Lorrie


----------



## nzdisneymom

dallastxcpa said:


> Really looking forward to your report.  Also, if you could send me a copy of the program report for the week.  Either scanned or PM me and I will give you an address.  I would love to post an example to this thread of the activities available.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lorrie



I'll do it -- I don't have a scanner, so PM me with your address and I'll mail you a copy.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Hello everyone -

I have a couple of questions for everyone!  Long post, so questions are in bold.

We've never been to HH and were planning to go next summer (2010). June 13-18.  *We have a June use year, however, and we have points that expire May 31,2010.  As I understand it, that means we'd lose those points.. correct?*  I am sort of wondering if they wouldn't expire if they were committed to a reservation, but I am thinking they will.

*So, we're thinking about adjusting to Spring Break, which is late March/early April.  I'm wondering what we'll miss out on besides fireworks..*.since it is our first trip, I don't mind that we won't get to do everything on our first trip, it will give us something to look forward to on the next trip.  Anything else significant we'll miss?  We're from Minnesota, so I'm not worried about the weather, we're tough.  It sounds like we'll get at least some time outside.  *Since we are driving, I was thinking we'd do HH Sun-Thurs, but will this be enough time?  If we have to, we can drive many hours as a trade off to stay at HH longer.* 

*Will I have trouble getting spring break at 7 mths?*

Finally, a word to those of you who drive.  We did 34 hours each way to Phx this year in January with three kids and a very large standard poodle.  We had an absolute blast.  Two secrets - we didn't do fast food unless absolutely necessary.  I had  a few books that listed great local cafes and restaurants across the USA.  We'd take turns looking through it and would choose where we wanted to eat and then make it our goal to be there for the meal we were hoping to eat.  Rarely did we spend more than fast food (often less) and we had some really fun meals.  Sometimes we were the only non-locals.  The kids really had fun trying new things, and we didn't get the sluggish feeling that you can get from eating junk for three days each way.

The other secret - we bought the kids (DS 9&10 and DD 10) two used Nintendo DS games that they were able to play together.  I didn't get the first one out until the second day of driving and they played it the rest of the trip.  They had to work together and that gave them great incentive to cooperate and get along.  They liked it so much that I never brought out the second game.  I'd let them play Nintendo for awhile, then they'd have to read for awhile, etc.  We made the whole trip (68hours) watching only 3 movies and we had a lot of fun.

Okay, that's a lot.  Hope I didn't scare anyone away!


----------



## scottb8888

got here yesterday.... mid 60's and the cm said the place was not near full due to remodeling!


----------



## nzdisneymom

MinnesotaChill said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> I have a couple of questions for everyone!  Long post, so questions are in bold.
> 
> We've never been to HH and were planning to go next summer (2010). June 13-18.  *We have a June use year, however, and we have points that expire May 31,2010.  As I understand it, that means we'd lose those points.. correct?*  I am sort of wondering if they wouldn't expire if they were committed to a reservation, but I am thinking they will.
> 
> 
> *Will I have trouble getting spring break at 7 mths?*



Are your points such that you can't bank them (which I guess only happens if you've banked those same points previously)?  

We were able to get our spring break at 7 months out with no problem - but it's not the week pre- or post-Easter.  We even got a 2BR no problem which surprised me.


----------



## chum

nzdisneymom said:


> What is the grocery store situation near the HH resort?  Also, does HH have the option to order groceries ahead of time and have them delivered?
> 
> What about fireworks? We have friends who go to Hilton Head every summer and they said they always go over to the Disney resort on Tuesday to watch the fireworks... is that just a summer thing?



Hi,
There's a Piggly Wiggly grocery store that is part of Shelter Cove Plaza (in the mall/marina/DVC area)  DVC is on the Shelter Cove island but everything else is part of Palmetto Dunes/Shelter Cove.  Bottom line is that the Pig is close and you don't have to leave Palmetto Dunes/Shelter Cove to buy food.  
There are food delivery services but you have to be at the villa to receive and pay for it.
Fireworks are once a week during the Summer.


----------



## LVSWL

nzdisneymom said:


> What is the grocery store situation near the HH resort?  Also, does HH have the option to order groceries ahead of time and have them delivered?
> 
> What about fireworks? We have friends who go to Hilton Head every summer and they said they always go over to the Disney resort on Tuesday to watch the fireworks... is that just a summer thing?


We usually just ride our bikes to the Piggly Wiggly for groceries and take a backpack and I have a basket on my bike. Of course, our first trip is with our car for our initial stock up.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Thanks for the grocery information.  We'll probably just stock up at Walmart near my folks (they live about 45 minutes from HHI) and use a cooler to take the cold food.

Is there a movie theater on HHI?  The boys want to see a couple of movies that have recently come out.  Of course when we were at Vero Beach, their favorite thing to do was get all the old Disney movies from the general-store to borrow.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

NZDisneyMom -

Yep, banked those 55 points from this year.  I know I can commit unearned points towards reservations that fall within the use year I will receive them, I was sort of hoping it worked the other way that I could commit points that were set to expire into a future trip, but now as I write that it seems pretty obvious that would go against the whole idea of banked points expiring.

Thanks for the info on booking.  I didn't even check to see when Easter is next year, I just finally figured out when it is this year!


----------



## nzdisneymom

MinnesotaChill said:


> NZDisneyMom -
> 
> Yep, banked those 55 points from this year.  I know I can commit unearned points towards reservations that fall within the use year I will receive them, I was sort of hoping it worked the other way that I could commit points that were set to expire into a future trip, but now as I write that it seems pretty obvious that would go against the whole idea of banked points expiring.
> 
> Thanks for the info on booking.  I didn't even check to see when Easter is next year, I just finally figured out when it is this year!



Yeah, I think you're out of luck for using your previously banked points for a June trip, so I'd plan for spring break then.

We went to WDW last year for spring break and our tix are expiring on Sunday... which is why we opted for Hilton Head this year, thinking we could do WDW next year for spring break.  Only next year our kids' spring break butts up against Easter so we can't go to WDW.  We are looking forward to having a relaxing time at Hilton Head.


----------



## JVL1018

nzdisneymom said:


> We'll be checking in a week from tomorrow, so I'll check on the bike prices.  How did it work for renting bikes at the resort?  We were interested in doing it so some pre-arrival info would be helpful.
> 
> We're planning to take our laptop and post a live-from report with pictures, so if there is anything anyone wants to know about, please let us know and we'll do our best to find out.  This will be our first trip to Hilton Head. Can't wait!!!



Thanks so much!
The bike rentals are right next to the activity sign up window under community hall(right near the pool), you just go there and tell them how many bikes you want, they wheel them out, ask if you want baskets and bike locks and away you go.
The first one my son had last year we decided was too big after riding around for a bit so we just went back and he got a smaller size. Very easy.


----------



## chum

nzdisneymom said:


> Is there a movie theater on HHI?  The boys want to see a couple of movies that have recently come out.  Of course when we were at Vero Beach, their favorite thing to do was get all the old Disney movies from the general-store to borrow.



Yes, there are 3 movie theaters to choose from and the new Sea Turtles Cinema in Bluffton (20-30mins away).

You can still borrow Disney DVD's at the resort.


----------



## JVL1018

nzdisneymom said:


> Thanks for the grocery information.  We'll probably just stock up at Walmart near my folks (they live about 45 minutes from HHI) and use a cooler to take the cold food.
> 
> Is there a movie theater on HHI?  The boys want to see a couple of movies that have recently come out.  Of course when we were at Vero Beach, their favorite thing to do was get all the old Disney movies from the general-store to borrow.



There is, and they usually do a kids night out to the movies once a week.
Pizza at the resort and then they take the kids in the resort van over to the theater.


----------



## Saratoga Souris

Just returned from our first HHI trip - it won't be our last.

We rented bikes for the week ($25 per) from the resort and really enjoyed biking around.  We found the 1.5 mile ride to the Beach House to be very pleasant as there is a great bike path/lane.  We also rode to the Piggly Wiggly for groceries (about 0.5 mi) and  bought really fresh seafood from a small "stand" a bit farther down the road (same side as PW but another mile down).  Great shrimp and Black Grouper.
Ate out ,only once, at "The Wreck of the Salty Dog"; went of a Thursday night for the all-you-can-eat Crab legs.  They were excellent and a great deal.
The kids had fun at the campfire singing and dancing and eating smores.  

A great trip!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Thanks for all the info.  So about the bike rental, how does that work for the week?  Do you get a sticker on your KTTW card or do they assign you a bike that you wheel up to your porch every night?  Do they have helmets or should we bring our own?

Thanks for the info about the movies, too.  We'll have to check into the kids' movie night!


----------



## Saratoga Souris

We kept the bikes all week.  They gave us locks and helmets!

We locked the bikes up in front of "our home" at night, but to be honest, left them unlocked between rides during the day.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Saratoga Souris said:


> We kept the bikes all week.  They gave us locks and helmets!
> 
> We locked the bikes up in front of "our home" at night, but to be honest, left them unlocked between rides during the day.



Thanks for the info!  DH says we should definitely get bikes for the time we're there.


----------



## podsnel

nzdisneymom said:


> Thanks for the info!  DH says we should definitely get bikes for the time we're there.



We all loved bike riding while we were there- they have so many bike paths, and there is so much to see! So nice to be able to really enjoy exercise!


----------



## dallastxcpa

I just updated the first post with some great information about the room sizes that I received from WebmasterDoc. 

Also, I have finally fixed the information on the beach chair and umbrella rentals.


----------



## pixie08

Great thread

I am very excited for our first trip to HHI this August.


----------



## DiznNut

So excited!  We just booked for the week of July 11th.  I don't know who is more excited us the parents or our DD & DS.  We were planning another cruise (just went on one in Jan) and my husband decided that the family needs to chill out and relax this summer.   He needs a relaxing vacation so badly that he has called member services and booked this trip himself.  Anyway, we can't wait to go back.  We go there at least 2 times per year.  There is nothing like HHI.  My children never want to go to Myrtle Beach again.  

Have enjoyed this thread.  It has given me some ideas of other things to do while we are there.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

We are currently at HHI watching Carolina beat Gonzaga.  We are here for tonight only after a trip to Disney.  We'll be back in September.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I had a catch my breath moment today!   

About a month ago my 12 year old asked if it was okay to try out for cheerleader.  I said yes and attended the parent meeting where they talked about costs, uniforms, expectations, cheer camp. etc.  She started the clinic this week and I have pretty much been assured that she has made the team.  Well, today at work I was thinking about all this and the involvement over the summer and it dawned on me that I have no idea what week the cheer camp will be.    I panicked   What if it is the same week as our vacation.  The good thing is that our vacation is scheduled the day after school gets out and I am 99% sure that they would not schedule it that week.


----------



## LVSWL

dallastxcpa said:


> I had a catch my breath moment today!
> 
> About a month ago my 12 year old asked if it was okay to try out for cheerleader.  I said yes and attended the parent meeting where they talked about costs, uniforms, expectations, cheer camp. etc.  She started the clinic this week and I have pretty much been assured that she has made the team.  Well, today at work I was thinking about all this and the involvement over the summer and it dawned on me that I have no idea what week the cheer camp will be.    I panicked   What if it is the same week as our vacation.  The good thing is that our vacation is scheduled the day after school gets out and I am 99% sure that they would not schedule it that week.


Crossing fingers and toes that you are right! I would hate to give up my HH vacation! My DS has his  college orientation in June and we are holding our breath that he gets the one the day AFTER our trip to HH so we can go on our way home from HHI.


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're heading to Hilton Head TOMORROW! We're packing up today and I keep reminding myself that we are going to a place where there really is civilization and if I need to run to WalMart for something, it's not like I'm giving up valuable theme-park time   It's been a long time since we've done a vacation that is just for hangin' out and relaxing, no sight-seeing, no plans, etc.  I have a feeling I'm really going to like it and really understand exactly why we bought into DVC!

Thanks for all the helpful hints and information here on the thread.  We are planning to do a live-from thread - I'll post the link here once we get going.  I double-checked that I have the camera cord to upload pictures.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Here some pixie dust to get some sleep tonight.   If your anything like me you'll just lay there thinking and not being able to get shut eye.

I can't believe you have less than 24 hours.  How exciting.    Have a wonderful vacation and I look forward to your live trip report.


----------



## LVSWL

nzdisneymom said:


> We're heading to Hilton Head TOMORROW! We're packing up today and I keep reminding myself that we are going to a place where there really is civilization and if I need to run to WalMart for something, it's not like I'm giving up valuable theme-park time   It's been a long time since we've done a vacation that is just for hangin' out and relaxing, no sight-seeing, no plans, etc.  I have a feeling I'm really going to like it and really understand exactly why we bought into DVC!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful hints and information here on the thread.  We are planning to do a live-from thread - I'll post the link here once we get going.  I double-checked that I have the camera cord to upload pictures.


Weather.com has the temps in the low to mid 70s all week. Should be wonderful! We always like to take a lantern(battery operated) to put on our picnic table on our porch in the evenings. It's nice to eat by, or play cards by or read by. There are not lights on the porches. Hope you have a wonderful time! We can't wait until we are there in June!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

LVSWL said:


> Weather.com has the temps in the low to mid 70s all week. Should be wonderful! We always like to take a lantern(battery operated) to put on our picnic table on our porch in the evenings. It's nice to eat by, or play cards by or read by. There are not lights on the porches. Hope you have a wonderful time! We can't wait until we are there in June!!



Thanks for the tip about not lights on the porch.... we have a couple of small camping lanterns that I'm sure I can sneak into the trunk without DH complaining about how much stuff we're already taking   hee hee.  And if he asks, I'll tell him the DISBoards said to take them.  He knows that if the DIS says do it, there is probably a reason.

The Hilton Head visitor's guide came in the mail the day before yesterday - so I have something to read in the car.


----------



## mcrabeck

Have a great trip! I can't wait to read your trip report. We are taking our first trip to HHI this summer and it is great to hear everyone's tips!


----------



## I heart the mouse

We just booked our very first stay at Disney's Hilton Head Island.  We are big on room location and I'd love some help!  We have a 2BR villa booked.  We are hoping for a pretty view of water, and we prefer a ground floor in a pretty central location, meaning, not a huge walk to the pool or main house.  Any ideas of where to request??


----------



## JVL1018

I heart the mouse said:


> We just booked our very first stay at Disney's Hilton Head Island.  We are big on room location and I'd love some help!  We have a 2BR villa booked.  We are hoping for a pretty view of water, and we prefer a ground floor in a pretty central location, meaning, not a huge walk to the pool or main house.  Any ideas of where to request??



There are no ground floor villas, everything is at least one flight of steps up.
As for location, the resort isn't that big, so no matter where you are, it won't ve a hike anywhere.
That said, we like to be close to the pool because that's where most of the action is.
Here are some good building #s to request for near the pool, but on the same side of the resort as the main building: 24,22 and 18.  Those are all marsh view.
I am looking at my paper copy of the resort map, but I am sure you can google and find one online somewhere, so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## JVL1018

nzdisneymom said:


> We're heading to Hilton Head TOMORROW! We're packing up today and I keep reminding myself that we are going to a place where there really is civilization and if I need to run to WalMart for something, it's not like I'm giving up valuable theme-park time   It's been a long time since we've done a vacation that is just for hangin' out and relaxing, no sight-seeing, no plans, etc.  I have a feeling I'm really going to like it and really understand exactly why we bought into DVC!
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful hints and information here on the thread.  We are planning to do a live-from thread - I'll post the link here once we get going.  I double-checked that I have the camera cord to upload pictures.



I can't wait!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## I heart the mouse

JVL1018 said:


> There are no ground floor villas, everything is at least one flight of steps up.
> As for location, the resort isn't that big, so no matter where you are, it won't ve a hike anywhere.
> That said, we like to be close to the pool because that's where most of the action is.
> Here are some good building #s to request for near the pool, but on the same side of the resort as the main building: 24,22 and 18.  Those are all marsh view.
> I am looking at my paper copy of the resort map, but I am sure you can google and find one online somewhere, so you can see what I am talking about.



I did check out the resort map...being somewhat map impaired I have a few more questions!!  Is the only water view at the resort a marsh view?  We really want to avoid looking at a road or something.  We are big hang on the porch or balcony people and having a pretty view is important to us.  Those buildings look great..so are there any buildings to avoid at the resort?  I was also glad you clarified that there is not a ground floor, that being said, is one floor better than another?  Details, details!!  We love a good room!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Here's a picture of a water view that's not really just of the marsh.  However, it's in the main building, where there are usually 1 BRs and studios-






And here's a couople of pictures from the first floor of building 18.  They're from a 1 BR.  I know there's a GV in that building, but I honestly don't know if there's a 2 BR.


----------



## LVSWL

Simba's Mom-everytime I see that you have posted on a HHI thread I have to open it because I know that you will post your wonderful lodge view photos! We have had that villa a couple of times and it is incredible! Can't wait to go back in June! Thank you!


----------



## JVL1018

I heart the mouse said:


> I did check out the resort map...being somewhat map impaired I have a few more questions!!  Is the only water view at the resort a marsh view?  We really want to avoid looking at a road or something.  We are big hang on the porch or balcony people and having a pretty view is important to us.  Those buildings look great..so are there any buildings to avoid at the resort?  I was also glad you clarified that there is not a ground floor, that being said, is one floor better than another?  Details, details!!  We love a good room!



The way the porches are situated, you won't be looking at a road in any of the buildings. The ones along the road all have balconies on the other side, so thery are facing the interior of the resort.

The buildings I wouldn't like are 23, 25 and 26, because I wouldn't want my balcony overlooking the pool. 
25 I think is awful, your view is of the back of the pool slide. (I just know that will be our building tbhis year, I've jinxed myself! LOL)

The very end units of Building 12 we stayed at once, and that I'd  want to stay away from, because if you are on your porch and look left, you overlook the dumpster area(next to Building 14)

I think any floor is fine, that said, I like the 2nd(which is the lowest floor) better than the 3rd because you have to haul your suitcases up and down-no elevators except in the main lodge.
That said, if you are on the 2nd, you might get noise from people above you. I've never noticed, what I heard didn't bother me..but my kids were running around one evening and we got a call from the people downstairs once asking us to quiet down . I'd rather be downstairs and not have to worry about bothering anyone.

Bldg 22 actually has a view of the playground(always VERY quiet when we've been there-probably 2 or 3 kids play there the entire week LOL)
Here's our view last year from the 3rd floor of  bldg 22:

Looking off the left side-that's building 24, and the gate to the pool:




 View:




and view:





This is bldg 17 straight ahead and bldg 15 on the left:




This is along the boardwalk-bldg 12 straight ahead and this is part of the view you'd get from 14 and 15:




Buildings 14 and 15:


----------



## Simba's Mom

LVSWL said:


> Simba's Mom-everytime I see that you have posted on a HHI thread I have to open it because I know that you will post your wonderful lodge view photos! We have had that villa a couple of times and it is incredible! Can't wait to go back in June! Thank you!




Thanks so much!  I love posting pictures of HHI resort, and I'm so glad someone enjoys them.  You've encouraged me to show DH enjoying his coffee at our favorite resturant on the island-


----------



## JVL1018

View from Building 18:




View from Building 30:




The porch-they're a great size!




Building 23 in the back there, over looking the pool:


----------



## I heart the mouse

Thanks all!!!  The pictures made my day.  My husband said I was smiling looking at my laptop today, he pointed that out to me and I was looking at all of these wonderful pictures!  I am so excited over this trip.  I haven't been to South Carolina since I was a little girl, and that wasn't even in Hilton Head, so this is a first!!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

As mentioned, I'm doing a "Live from..." report while we're at HHI this week.  Here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31076368#post31076368

And here is our view from Building 15:


----------



## msabol01

We are enjoying all the pictures as well.  We're headed there this Sunday.  Looking forward to the escape from work!

PS Simba's Mom- are you going to share where this favorite resturant is located?


----------



## nzdisneymom

I took these two pictures today with current pricing and events.


----------



## podsnel

nzdisneymom said:


> I took these two pictures today with current pricing and events.



These pictures make me sooooo excited for our next HHI vacation- I LOVE the activities there!


----------



## Simba's Mom

msabol01 said:


> PS Simba's Mom- are you going to share where this favorite resturant is located?



Sorry, I figured people could tell.  It's Signe's bakery, where we always get our Thanksgiving dinner, and a couple other meals there as well.


----------



## DISNEYMOMx5

We love Signe's, too!!  We made three trips there a couple of weeks ago!  I just love trying things from the bakery.  Someday, I'll get around to the salads .  I would love to post a couple of pics from our recent trip, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it!

One picture shows my son on the beach digging a big hole (he does this all the time!).  This time turned up treasure!  He uncovered a HUGE shell...the kind you pay money for in the souvenir shop!  He was thrilled. 

The other one is the sunset from the lighthouse in Harbourtown.  Just knew you all would have appreciated...ahhhhh, Hilton Head.


----------



## JVL1018

Thanks for the pics! I don;t remember that Broad Creek Rentals sign-thought it was new, but it may just be my memory that's faulty. LOL I don;t remember any golf lessons in years past either-very cool!
Off to check out your live TR!


----------



## podsnel

JVL1018 said:


> Thanks for the pics! I don;t remember that Broad Creek Rentals sign-thought it was new, but it may just be my memory that's faulty. LOL I don;t remember any golf lessons in years past either-very cool!
> Off to check out your live TR!



I didn't remember those things either, but I figured it was due to the fact that I have only been once. I know 2 of my boys would LOVE the golf lessons! (Well, so would I, for that matter!).


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Here are a few HH photos from last fall.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

... and these are from July, 2008. Guess which night of the week???


----------



## MinnieGi

Thanks all for the great pictures!

Doc, those are some great Tuesday night photos!!!  I love HHI Tuesdays!!!


----------



## LVSWL

Doc..you rock!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

We will be in HH 9/27-9/30


----------



## WolfpackFan

Doc - Thanks for posting the pictures. We are really looking forward to our trip in June. Like I've said before, I wish we had all our points at HHI.


----------



## KristiP

We are going on our first trip there June the 14th-19th. We can't wait


----------



## tkholmes

We have been visiting HHI for 21 years...it really IS our home away from home, though our DVC home resorts are WL and SSR.  My father was one of the project managers for the Disney HHI resort, so it has a special place in our hearts!  

Restaurant recs for HHI:  Charlies' Crab, Charlies (French -different than crab), Le Bistro, Saltgrass, Signe's, Crazy Crab (2 locations), Frankie Bones, Captain Woody's, Sea Shack, Kenny B's, Giuseppe's Pizza, Pepper's Porch (Bluffton), Salty Dog Cafe, Old Oyster Factory, Old Fort Pub...

Visit Shelter Cove on Tuesday's for Shannon Tanner show, and Harbortown on Friday's for Greg Russell show...great for kids!

For groceries, there are several grocery stores on the island, including "The Pig" (Piggly Wiggly), Publix, Bi-Lo, Fresh Market... Off island (Bluffton) there is a Super Walmart, Target, etc...

"The Sandbox" is a very cute "hands on" children's museum off Pope Ave.  "Island Playground" is another indoor playground with the big blow-up jumpie things for kids, located just across bridge, off-island, on left, across from Moss Creek.  These are great for rainy days.


----------



## Love2Cruise

KristiP said:


> We are going on our first trip there June the 14th-19th. We can't wait



We will be there that week too!


----------



## CMOORE185

We will be at HH from 8/9/09 to 8/14/09.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tkholmes said:


> .



Welcome to the DISboards


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're back from our first, but definitely not last, trip to HHI!  Our trip's purpose was for rest, relaxation, and just going with the flow, and that is exactly what we did.  HHI is a perfect place for that.  Our trip report is here with pictures and more details than anyone would really ever want to know.  

Thanks for all the helpful information in this thread that greatly increased the Magic of our time there.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I have updated the first post for those people who recently posted their vacation dates. 

Also, a big thank you to nzdisneymom for sending me the recreation activities calendar and the maps.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Bump!


----------



## lsg85

We will be at HH 8-2 to 8-9


----------



## JCLNJ

Arrived home from HH today.  Miss it already.  We were there from Sunday to Friday last week and then spent Friday night in Charleston and Saturday night in Wilson, NC.  Had a great time riding bikes and sitting on porch watching birds and the boats.  So relaxing ! My kids DD 16 & DS 14 really enjoyed the teen kayaking trip.  I wish it had been earlier in the week as they made friends and then only had the rest of Thursday to spend with them.


----------



## Maryrn11168

I'm so happy that I found this thread!!!  We are headed to HHI 8/8-8/15!!  This will be our 3rd trip there, but we have not been there since 2004!!  at that time my baby was still a baby (15 mos) and I was chasing after him and not really relaxing!!! Now after looking at all the wonderful pictures I am looking forward to actually having time to enjoy the sights!!!   

For anyone else there that week my kids are DS-10, DD-8, and DS-6.  So if your looking for friends!!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Maryrn11168 said:


> I'm so happy that I found this thread!!!  We are headed to HHI 8/8-8/15!!  This will be our 3rd trip there, but we have not been there since 2004!!  at that time my baby was still a baby (15 mos) and I was chasing after him and not really relaxing!!! Now after looking at all the wonderful pictures I am looking forward to actually having time to enjoy the sights!!!
> 
> For anyone else there that week my kids are DS-10, DD-8, and DS-6.  So if your looking for friends!!




Hey Maryrn !   I added your name to the rollcall on the first page.  I here you on actually being able to relax.   last year we did the big family vacation at WDW and although it was fun it was a lot of work.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Please change my travel dates from November 2009, now visiting August 20th-23rd!!!! Can't wait......


----------



## nickspace

I can't wait till we go again and put of Kayak in the water. There is nothing better than being on the water, spotting dolphins, and watching the sunset.







[/IMG]


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks Nickspace!!! Love pics!


----------



## nickmom

nickspace said:


> I can't wait till we go again and put of Kayak in the water. There is nothing better than being on the water, spotting dolphins, and watching the sunset.
> 
> Nickspace - could you tell me more about your fun pic? Did you rent the kayak? Is it guided? Looks like something I will have to look into for our June trip.
> 
> thanks,
> Carla


----------



## podsnel

lsg85 said:


> We will be at HH 8-2 to 8-9



I'll see you there!!

And nickspace- love your kayak, and I agree!! I can't WAIT to kayak in HHI again!


----------



## nickspace

nickmom said:


> nickspace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait till we go again and put of Kayak in the water. There is nothing better than being on the water, spotting dolphins, and watching the sunset.
> 
> Nickspace - could you tell me more about your fun pic? Did you rent the kayak? Is it guided? Looks like something I will have to look into for our June trip.
> 
> thanks,
> Carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inflatable Kayak that we brought from home. You can buy then at many places. Disney has a place you can put in the water. You just need to scout out where you are going to go during low tide. There are many sharp oyster mounds that can cause a lot of damage. The Kayak has 3 different inflatable chambers so if something happens to one you can still get to safety. The material is super strong but oyster shells are super sharp.
> 
> I would prefer a hard shell kayak but this one is very convenient, being it fits in our trunk, and works well for our family. With what you pay for one family outing with rentals you can buy your own good 2 person inflatable kayak and go out as many times as you like.
Click to expand...


----------



## nickspace

http://www.seaeagle.com/Default.aspx


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

So what do the kayaks at Hilton Head rent for?  Is it better to rent a kayak or go on the guided tour?  I have 3 older boys who are 11, 13 and 16....I'm not sure they would like having to follow a guide around for 2 hours.  What is everyone's experience with this?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

We are at HH right now. Here is a local outfitter right at the marina near the resort with some good rates. OutsideHiltonHead.com

They have kayaks available right from the dock opposite the resort with daily and weekly rates.

The opportunities from the resort are also good.

Enjoy!


----------



## jonestavern

Hi! 
I'm sorry I didn't see this wonderful thread a little earlier. 
Loving all the pics & have followed some TRs.

We returned to HHI the last week of February. 
And of course we had a wonderful time! Marvelous! 



minnieluvzmickey said:


> So what do the kayaks at Hilton Head rent for?  Is it better to rent a kayak or go on the guided tour?  I have 3 older boys who are 11, 13 and 16....I'm not sure they would like having to follow a guide around for 2 hours.  What is everyone's experience with this?



DH, DSthen17 & DFIL did the kayaking tour a couple of seasons back. 
They said it was a nice introduction super for beginners. 
Too basic for experienced kayakers (which they are) but still very pleasant.
 That said, they enjoyed themselves & thought it was an interesting look into the local sea life. Their lead CM was excellent & the pace, though far too easy for them, was just right for beginners. Well monitored (more than 1 CM & they keep the group together), nothing physically taxing & lots of good info on what you're seeing. 

Be sure to book as soon as you know you are interested as the group size is limited and even in March can fill up quickly

_Jean_


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

jonestavern said:


> Hi!
> That said, they enjoyed themselves & thought it was an interesting look into the local sea life.
> _Jean_




Thanks Jean!  What type of sea life were they able to see on the kayak tour?


----------



## mom2threecuties

I'm loving this thread (especially the great pictures)!!!  We'll be at HHI May 25 through May 30 with our three kids (12,8,7).

Tricia


----------



## chum

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Thanks Jean!  What type of sea life were they able to see on the kayak tour?



Dolphin, crabs, oysters oh my!


----------



## nickspace

chum said:


> Dolphin, crabs, oysters oh my!



Sharks too... :-0


----------



## chum

Turtles, shrimp and otter!


----------



## dallastxcpa

I have started a Pre-Trip report over in that forum.  It is only in the very beginning stages though.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2157054


----------



## chum

dallastxcpa said:


> I have started a Pre-Trip report over in that forum.  It is only in the very beginning stages though.
> 
> Good start!
> Are we going to see some pre-trip photos like the drive over?
> I have family in McKinney so I'm interested in the ups and downs of that drive.  They have yet to visit here via car but with a 2 and 3yr old now I think they are leaning that way.


----------



## chum

Bad news - the bugs have arrived. 
As of yesterday the mosquitoes are out.
The good news is that there has been a nice breeze to keep them at bay.
Just a warning to bring some repellent.
The beach is not a problem but the villas can be.


----------



## AnnaS

chum said:


> Bad news - the bugs have arrived.
> As of yesterday the mosquitoes are out.
> The good news is that there has been a nice breeze to keep them at bay.
> Just a warning to bring some repellent.
> The beach is not a problem but the villas can be.




I will need a reminder of that for our August trip.  The bugs might be out in full force then


----------



## dallastxcpa

Does anyone know if they have no-see ums like at Vero Beach?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dallastxcpa said:


> Does anyone know if they have no-see ums like at Vero Beach?


 Ha! Well, my fellow Marylander poster (Anal Annie) informed me that indeed Maryland has no-seeums, so I would venture to say yes! (Although I don't ever recall getting bit here in Maryland like I got bit in VB last August!) Take along Avon's Skin-So-Soft oil, lotion, just anything with Skin-So-Soft in it. It works great against no-seeums.


----------



## chum

dallastxcpa said:


> Does anyone know if they have no-see ums like at Vero Beach?



Yup, the no-see-ums are here.
They made themselves known earlier this month (Apr).

Any breeze is their enemy.  Skin So Soft is a good tip or fabric sheet softeners.
They stay away during the hottest parts of the day but watch out when the sun rises or sets.

The midges were driving me nuts while I was working in the yard yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dallastxcpa

chum said:


> Good start!
> Are we going to see some pre-trip photos like the drive over?
> I have family in McKinney so I'm interested in the ups and downs of that drive.  They have yet to visit here via car but with a 2 and 3yr old now I think they are leaning that way.



Yes, we will be taking pictures.  My little sister, lives in McKinney.  We are farther west than McKinney, but we are not as far north.


----------



## chum

dallastxcpa said:


> Yes, we will be taking pictures.  My little sister, lives in McKinney.  We are farther west than McKinney, but we are not as far north.



Thanks.
I hope your drive is a smooth one.  Of course I could use your trip report to convince my family to make the journey.


----------



## chum

One of the reasons I love Hilton Head Island!






I snapped this one morning from the Palmetto Dunes beach.


----------



## LVSWL

Oh man, am I glad I clicked on this thread before I went to bed. That pic is awesome. Can't wait to see HHI again!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

I really really can't wait for our trip. sigh


----------



## chum

Well, azalea season has come and gone.






April on Hilton Head can be rainy but it does usher in the azaleas.

Sad to see them go.

Summer is on it's way!


----------



## nickspace

Here is a HHI photo we took on the Disney walkway to the beach.






[/IMG]


----------



## chum

I like that pic!

Looks like a nice relaxing afternoon with a slight breeze in the air.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Chum and Nickspace, 

Great pictures.    Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LVSWL

Hi guys..for those of you who are going in mid-June. We will be there June 12-21. I have two of the "Mickey Tie- Dyed tee shirts that my son and I made a couple of years ago. The CMs do this as an activity, usually over at the Beach House. They are really cute..ours are mostly turquoise/some purple/one with a yellow mickey on the back/one with a green mickey on the back. One adult S, one adult L, but both 100% cotton. Motto..they shrunk  Anyway, we barely wore them, kids have grown and I would love to give them to someone who would love to have them who is going when we are going. I hate to just put them in the Goodwill bag if a Dis buddy might like them. Anybody interested?


----------



## chum

Another gorgeous week ahead for the island.

Average temps = 81 high  63 low
Humidity is low.
0%-10% chance of rain
Water temp = 71 

Folks are braving the pools.


----------



## chum

For those of you who missed the Heritage golf tourney there was something new down at Harbour Town.






An actual light from the lighthouse!


----------



## nickmom

Laurabearz said:


> I really really can't wait for our trip. sigh



Ditto!! The countdown is on. 

I was just searching for my Piggly Wiggly discount card this morning and can't find it. 

Thanks for all the kayak info. I believe we will be booking the tour since we are beginners. Did the dolphin watch last year. That was fun. 

We will be in a 2BR for the first time..any thoughts on needing to bring anything not supplied in the room? Is there a tea kettle?

Carla


----------



## Simba's Mom

chum said:


> For those of you who missed the Heritage golf tourney there was something new down at Harbour Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An actual light from the lighthouse!



I just had to say-what a gorgeous picture!


----------



## chum

I know most HH DVCer's stop at San Miguels at Shelter Cove for lunch or dinner and I think it's a great spot but I wanted to review a new Mexican restaurant down the road.

Mi Tierra just opened their 2nd eatery on Hilton Head.  This one is located at Festival Center which is also home to Publix (North end), WalMart, Barnes and Noble, Atlanta Bread Co. and Outback.

This is not your typical Mexican joint as you'll discover white linen adorning the tables.






Don't be fooled by this as the prices are very family friendly.
A dinner for 3 was $30 and included 3 sweet tea's, all you can eat chips-n-salsa and 3 entrees.  I would say the average price as you scan the menu is $9.  I did snap a shot of their specials which run a few bucks more.






The restaurant is very clean.  The glassware and flatware were polished.  We recieved constant attention from our server which included a couple refills of tea.  The place is child friendly as they offer crayons (brand new) and a coloring page which also doubles as the kids menu.  The chips-n-salsa came immediately and the chips were fresh and warm.  The tea had just been brewed as it quickly melted the ice.






Entree portions were good size and the food was hot and very tasty.  Nothing is too spicy unless you choose it to be.  
The only odd tidbit about this place was you felt like you were in an upscale cafe and not south of the border.

My tastebuds and tummy can recommend Mi Tierra's (My Homeland) to anyone looking for Mexican food on Hilton Head.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Only 39 more days for me.


----------



## DisneyDuo

We were there last April and loved it!  

This year we're spending just a few nights on our way to the World - October 14 & 15.  Can't wait.

Does anyone know if Tapas is still open?  We ate there last year and it was a highlight of the trip.  Delicious food!  

Lin


----------



## chum

DisneyDuo said:


> Does anyone know if Tapas is still open?  We ate there last year and it was a highlight of the trip.  Delicious food!
> 
> Lin



Yes, Tapas is still open.  Dinner only and they open at 5pm and close when the last party has left.


----------



## DisneyDuo

Chum, thanks for the info.  Can't wait to eat there again - it's a splurge but worth it.

Lin


----------



## chum

A foggy evening view of HH DVC from across Shelter Cove.


----------



## podsnel

DisneyDuo said:


> Chum, thanks for the info.  Can't wait to eat there again - it's a splurge but worth it.
> 
> Lin



I LOVED that restaurant last year, too!  Everything was delicious, and I loved being able to try so many things!!


----------



## PBB

This is a great thread !   We have been going to HH every year since it opened usually twice a year.  We always go on Labor Day weekend and the second trip has varied in Oct., Dec., Feb., Mar, Apr and May.  We live in Atlanta so our trips are either long weekends or up to 5 days for spring break.  At spring break, we are amazed at how many Atlantans are there.  We are certainly creatures of habit.  We get a 2 bedroom as close to the marina point as we can and on the 2nd floor.  

We love to cook so we don't get to the restaurants that often, however, we do like Old Oyster Factory.  We did not like Salty Dog Cafe.  The T shirts are cool but the food was boring.  We make a large pan of Lasagna and freeze.  The trip from Atlanta will usually thaw it out and we have that on the first night so there are leftovers.  On another night, we will go to Fresh Market and get a london broil, salad, veggies, bread and whatever else looks good (that can be a lot)  Our grilling spot of choice is the one on the point at the marina entrance.  This way I can grill, have a drink and a cigar ( 2 per trip I am allowed. The other is at the beach at night)

Here are a few photos to add to the Mix...


----------



## nickmom

Sitting at work thinking about vacation...
Looking at all the great pics from everyone and thought I would post a few more.















Carla


----------



## chum

"_We make a large pan of Lasagna and freeze it then thaw it on the drive down_". - PBB

Great idea!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Great pictures!    Sure is going to make it hard to get to 5 o'clock today.


----------



## chum

Here's a north island beach pic of the last day of April.






Beautiful 77 degrees and light wind.


----------



## JVL1018

chum said:


> I know most HH DVCer's stop at San Miguels at Shelter Cove for lunch or dinner and I think it's a great spot but I wanted to review a new Mexican restaurant down the road.
> 
> Mi Tierra just opened their 2nd eatery on Hilton Head.  This one is located at Festival Center which is also home to Publix (North end), WalMart, Barnes and Noble, Atlanta Bread Co. and Outback.
> 
> <snip>
> Entree portions were good size and the food was hot and very tasty.  Nothing is too spicy unless you choose it to be.
> The only odd tidbit about this place was you felt like you were in an upscale cafe and not south of the border.
> 
> My tastebuds and tummy can recommend Mi Tierra's (My Homeland) to anyone looking for Mexican food on Hilton Head.


Thanks for the recommendation-it looks great and I'm going to try to get there when we go.


----------



## chum

JVL1018 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation-it looks great and I'm going to try to get there when we go.



You're welcome!  
If you do go then I hope it works out.
I've recommended it to a bunch of locals.
I'll be going back!


----------



## nickspace

PBB said:


> This is a great thread !   We have been going to HH every year since it opened usually twice a year.  We always go on Labor Day weekend and the second trip has varied in Oct., Dec., Feb., Mar, Apr and May.  We live in Atlanta so our trips are either long weekends or up to 5 days for spring break.  At spring break, we are amazed at how many Atlantans are there.  We are certainly creatures of habit.  We get a 2 bedroom as close to the marina point as we can and on the 2nd floor.
> 
> We love to cook so we don't get to the restaurants that often, however, we do like Old Oyster Factory.  We did not like Salty Dog Cafe.  The T shirts are cool but the food was boring.  We make a large pan of Lasagna and freeze.  The trip from Atlanta will usually thaw it out and we have that on the first night so there are leftovers.  On another night, we will go to Fresh Market and get a london broil, salad, veggies, bread and whatever else looks good (that can be a lot)  Our grilling spot of choice is the one on the point at the marina entrance.  This way I can grill, have a drink and a cigar ( 2 per trip I am allowed. The other is at the beach at night)
> 
> Here are a few photos to add to the Mix...



What is Hilton Head like in the winter?


----------



## CocosMeme

We are here now (day 5 of 7) and the weather has been perfect! The beach is not crowded and the pools are great too. This is our first trip to HHI but definitely not our last. Went to Savannah and Charlston for day trips, but I would have been happy to just stay put all week. I am a big HHI fan now!!


----------



## MarkyMouse

Hey everyone, My wife and kids and I are coming June 7-13th.  WOOOHOOOO!!  Just booked my tee times for the Palmetto Dunes Arthur Hills course as well as the Robert Trent Jones course. 

My cousin is bringing us his kayaks from St. Simons Georgia so we can use them for the week.

We have never been there in the summer but have been a handful of times in the fall/thanksgiving/Christmas/Spring Break!

Will we be able to get bikes for the week?  What are the chances they will be out when we check in on Sunday?  I may have to consider hauling my own.


----------



## podsnel

MarkyMouse said:


> Hey everyone, My wife and kids and I are coming June 7-13th.  WOOOHOOOO!!  Just booked my tee times for the Palmetto Dunes Arthur Hills course as well as the Robert Trent Jones course.
> 
> My cousin is bringing us his kayaks from St. Simons Georgia so we can use them for the week.
> 
> We have never been there in the summer but have been a handful of times in the fall/thanksgiving/Christmas/Spring Break!
> 
> Will we be able to get bikes for the week?  What are the chances they will be out when we check in on Sunday?  I may have to consider hauling my own.



There are lots of places to get bikes from if Disney is out.  We checked in on Monday last year, and they were out, but they gave us a list of places to check with- and THEY were all out, but we had luck with the bike rental in Palmetto Dunes you pass on your way to the beach.


----------



## FlyingBelle

Can't wait - we'll be there June 20th - 27th!
My first time at HHI!


----------



## PBB

nickspace said:


> What is Hilton Head like in the winter?



Obviously, it depends on the weather.  Rain is Rain......however, if it isn't raining walking on a deserted beach can be quite a pleasure.  Nature is still out with birds and the ocean waves.  We have snuck in the 105 degree hot tub during the winter.  You just have to bring some extra towels and sweats to change into hot tub side.  

It changes the vacation a little bit going in the winter/fall vs. spring/summer.  You can do outlet mall shopping and do some more sightseeing.  Great excursions to Savannah (45 minutes) or Charleston (1 1/2 hours) to see some great history.  Savannah has great downtown area along with Ft. Pulaski and Charleston has a tremendous amount of history, shopping and a great naval museum with the USS Yorktown.

This type of vacation is stopping the rat race so to speak.  You sleep in a little, you relax and play games with the family, watch a movie with the family or your spouse.  You never feel like you have to run and do something.  In the summer time, you feel like you have to go to the beach or play golf or such.  If you go to WDW you feel like you have to be at the park because the tickets would be wasted.  

It is pure relaxation in the winter time...........


----------



## colleenlg

nickspace said:


> Here is a HHI photo we took on the Disney walkway to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi - That's such a great pic! I'm always looking for pics for the Photo of the Week at my website, www.TravelMamas.com - if you're interested, could you please send me this pic as an attachment to info@travelmamas.com & include names/ages of those in the pic & when it was taken?  I'm actually here looking for tips for our upcoming HHI trip next week & stumbled across your photo. 
Thanks!


----------



## colleenlg

Hi there- 
Is there babysitting available for babies (14 mos) at HHI? Not sure if we'd use it but it's nice to know our options! Also - any tips for doing HHI with a baby & a 4-y-o? Reading this thread is getting me psyched to go!
Thanks!


----------



## nickmom

Does anyone ever use the charcoal grills? We plan to cook out this year, but do we have to bring grilling utensils or are things like that supplied?

Carla


----------



## chum

What to do on a misty winter day on Hilton Head?







Beach bocce!


----------



## chum

nickmom said:


> Does anyone ever use the charcoal grills? We plan to cook out this year, but do we have to bring grilling utensils or are things like that supplied?
> 
> Carla



Hi,
Folks use the grills at the villas and the beach (we should be grill'n there for Mother's Day) but bring your own supplies.


----------



## chum

colleenlg said:


> Also - any tips for doing HHI with a baby & a 4-y-o? Reading this thread is getting me psyched to go!
> Thanks!



Hello,
I always thought the bike baby trailer was a great idea for cruising the island.
It makes a nice way to carry a toddler or 4yr old and a picnic!  You can have one for each parent to tow and head for the beach.  
I know Fish Creek Landing in Palmetto Dunes has them for rent.


----------



## chum

MarkyMouse said:


> Just booked my tee times for the Palmetto Dunes Arthur Hills course as well as the Robert Trent Jones course.



Trent Jones is great.  I think the renovation helped a ton a few years back.  Enjoy those air conditioned golf carts!  I think they're the only ones on the island.
Look for the yellow house on hole #8 fairway.  I could be out in the yard!


----------



## MarkyMouse

chum said:


> Trent Jones is great.  I think the renovation helped a ton a few years back.  Enjoy those air conditioned golf carts!  I think they're the only ones on the island.
> Look for the yellow house on hole #8 fairway.  I could be out in the yard!



Hey Chum, what about the segways.  Do people use those much?  I was wanting to try one but figure I won't be able to since I will be with my 13 yo son.  What can you tell me about them?


----------



## chum

_"what about the segways."_

Trent Jones is the only course using them as far as I know.  They look fun but I have not tried them.   I think they are double the cost of a cart fee.  The standard golf cart can help on those real hot days as you have shade, air conditioning and protection from rain.  I've talked to someone who mentioned that there is a learning curve of about 3 holes to get used to the balance of the Segway.

I would consider it and depending on how tall your 13yr old is he may be able to use one.

Worth looking into and sounds like an enjoyable experience.


----------



## MarkyMouse

chum said:


> _"what about the segways."_
> 
> Trent Jones is the only course using them as far as I know.  They look fun but I have not tried them.   I think they are double the cost of a cart fee.  The standard golf cart can help on those real hot days as you have shade, air conditioning and protection from rain.  I've talked to someone who mentioned that there is a learning curve of about 3 holes to get used to the balance of the Segway.
> 
> I would consider it and depending on how tall your 13yr old is he may be able to use one.
> 
> Worth looking into and sounds like an enjoyable experience.



If I thought my son could do it too we would definitely do the Segways.  I do know that at WDW you have to be 16 in order to ride them.   I was assuming that would be the case at Palmetto Dunes.  I will have to contact someone and find out.


----------



## Laurabearz

The kids informed me they wanted to ride bikes while there. Can someone get the current prices? Thanks!


----------



## MarkyMouse

Laurabearz said:


> The kids informed me they wanted to ride bikes while there. Can someone get the current prices? Thanks!




Pretty sure it is still $25/day/bike for the length of stay.  I forget the daily rate.


----------



## JVL1018

Laurabearz said:


> The kids informed me they wanted to ride bikes while there. Can someone get the current prices? Thanks!



According to a trip report from last month it is $16 for 24 hours for DVC members or $25 for the length of stay.

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31077186&postcount=6


----------



## MarkyMouse

MarkyMouse said:


> Pretty sure it is still $25/day/bike for the length of stay.  I forget the daily rate.




Oops, that doesn't sound right.  I meant to say $25/bike for the length of stay.  Not per day per bike.  that would be a LOT!


----------



## chum

Shrimp boat morning.


----------



## podsnel

chum said:


> What to do on a misty winter day on Hilton Head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach bocce!





chum said:


> Shrimp boat morning.



Chum- they are both absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## chum

_"Chum- they are both absolutely beautiful!!!!"_

Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## dallastxcpa

chum said:


> Shrimp boat morning.



Need more pictures!   

I only have 25 more days to go!  Anyone want to dance with me.


----------



## Laurabearz

I can't even begin to explain how much I want to be there right now...

dallastxcpa I am dancing right with ya!! We arrive right after you leave.


----------



## iloveokw

Everyone that visits HH DVC should go into the Mercantile and say howdy to Dottie when she is working.  She is a fellow DVCer and her son Harry was a CM at Broad Creek Rentals and will be back again this year.


----------



## chum

Horizon ablaze.


----------



## JVL1018

chum said:


> Horizon ablaze.



Gorgeous photo!
I am at 16 days and I cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## LVSWL

dallastxcpa said:


> Need more pictures!
> 
> I only have 25 more days to go!  Anyone want to dance with me.


Woo Hoo! We arrive the day you leave too..oops..not woo hooing because of that..just happy that it won't be long now!


----------



## disney fan 1994

We will be there from June 14 - 19. 29 days to go first time going there.  Can't wait.  Does anyone know about the BBQ?


----------



## dallastxcpa

LVSWL said:


> Woo Hoo! We arrive the day you leave too..oops..not woo hooing because of that..just happy that it won't be long now!



Totally understand.  I can't believe that it is less than a month away!    Where did the time go?


----------



## Laurabearz

disney fan 1994 said:


> We will be there from June 14 - 19. 29 days to go first time going there.  Can't wait.  Does anyone know about the BBQ?



The BBQ is on Tuesdays... Star Spangled Tuesdays to be exact. There is the BBQ with ribs and all the sides, lots of pool games, and of course FIREWORKS!!!

My best tip for Tuesdays is try not to leave the resort, it gets insane in Shelter Cove.


----------



## vbarry

Has anyone drove to WDW to HHI.  I think mapquest said about 5 hours. Is there a lot of traffic or is this a pretty easy drive??


----------



## chum

vbarry said:


> Has anyone drove to WDW to HHI.  I think mapquest said about 5 hours. Is there a lot of traffic or is this a pretty easy drive??



Yes, we've made that drive many times.
5hrs is correct.
I95 to I4 to WDW front door.  Hard to get lost.
You can also use 301 if 95 or I4 is very congested.


----------



## LVSWL

Laurabearz said:


> The BBQ is on Tuesdays... Star Spangled Tuesdays to be exact. There is the BBQ with ribs and all the sides, lots of pool games, and of course FIREWORKS!!!
> 
> My best tip for Tuesdays is try not to leave the resort, it gets insane in Shelter Cove.



Laurabearz is  about Tuesdays! and the traffic. We have enjoyed the BBQ. I know some people do choose to eat/BBQ in their villas and then enjoy the festivities. You can do that also. We enjoyed the food that the resort had, and just hanging out.


----------



## podsnel

LVSWL said:


> Laurabearz is  about Tuesdays! and the traffic. We have enjoyed the BBQ. I know some people do choose to eat/BBQ in their villas and then enjoy the festivities. You can do that also. We enjoyed the food that the resort had, and just hanging out.



We LOVED the barbeque!! Dottie had encouraged us to go, saying the food had improved and it was really alot of fun, and we had a great time.  I wrote about it in my TR, it's on the first page, here's a link-
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1908127

And here's Dottie's son, Harry, getting "stuffed"-


----------



## dallastxcpa

podsnel said:


> We LOVED the barbeque!! Dottie had encouraged us to go, saying the food had improved and it was really alot of fun, and we had a great time.  I wrote about it in my TR, it's on the first page, here's a link-
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1908127
> 
> And here's Dottie's son, Harry, getting "stuffed"-




You wrote such a great trip report.  I plan to write one for our trip in June and I hope I can make mine entertaining like yours was.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

Is the barbque worth the money?  We have 4 kids and that would be about $150 for hamburgers and hot dogs...........is it worth that?  Could we still play the games if we don't do the barbque?


----------



## lsg85

[& Information Thread 20QUOTE=dallastxcpa;29243449]*HHI Adoration 09 *
_________We will be at HH on 8-1 to 8-8_______________________________
This thread is based on the format set by DisDaydreamer for the Vero Beach adoration thread of 2008.



There is a Roll Call listing (just below). If you are not on the list... Please let me know when you are going.

Please feel free to ask questions, answer questions, or pose questions to be added to the FAQ. None of the photos have been brought forward for this new thread so feel free to post some fresh (or favorite) photos. Finally, please give me any corrections for FAQ answers.

*Roll Call! - - - Who's going and when *

01/09 - 01/14 Ksp
01/15 - 01/19 Mickey4me
01/16 - 01/20 Mickey'sApprentice
01/16 - 01/19 mmmagic7754
02/22 - 02/23 wvalx
03/15 - 03/21 DISNEYMOMx5
03/15 - 03/21 Saratoga Souris
03/23 - 03/28 scottb8888
03/30 - 04/03 nzdisneymom DH's birthday
04/05 - 04/10 VMS
04/05 - 04/10 JCLNJ
04/19 - 04/24 Halekai
04/19 - 04/25 McKlanof6
05/17 - 05/18 TLPL
05/25 - 05/30 Meishanoel DH, DS (5)
05/28 - 06/04 Mamadis
05/31 - 06/05 WolfPackfan
05/31 - 06/05 Minnieluvzmickey
05/31 - 06/06 dizhoni 2 bdrm
05/31 - 06/06 TinkRN
06/01 - 06/06 JVL1018 vacationing w/brother & SIL
06/02 - 06/08 disneyaggies 4 couples, 4 boys (16), 4 girls
06/04 - 06/12 iloveokw
06/07 - 06/12 Dallastxcpa  Kids DD12, DD 13
06/07 - 06/12 nickmom DH, DS (7), DSIS, DBIL, Dnep (13), Dnep (16)
06/07 - 06/13 deerh DW, DS (20), DD (15)
06/12 - 06/22 LVSWL
06/14 - 06/19 mgrebenc GV & studio
06/14 - 06/19 KristiP
06/14 - 06/20 Laurabearz
06/21 - 06/25 twebber55
06/21 - 06/26 MinnieGi taking both sets of Grandparents
06/21 - 06/26 tammymacb
06/21 - 06/26 DVCnewgirl
06/21 - Date Dizma
06/21 - 06/28 hannah's dad
05/22 - 06/25 HollyH
06/23 - 06/26 GANUT4WDW & mickymouselover
06/30 - 07/03 dvc at last !
07/04 - 07/11 chefkellyb DH, DD7, DS5 
07/11 - 07/17 quentina 2 bdr and studio
07/11 - 07/18 apulk
07/12 - 07/17 disneymom2266
07/21 - 07/26 Nimeisie
07/26 - 08/01 Mattsmommy DH, DS(6), Dad, StepMom
08/01 - 08/08 jejojual DH, DS(8), DS(6)
08/02 - 08/07 podsnel GV & 2-2 bedrooms - Big family gathering
08/08- Date Pennykay
08/08 - 08/15 Maryrn11168 DS10, DD8, DS6
08/09 - 08/14 jacksmom
08/09 - 08/14 Cmoore
08/15 - 08/21 maryisme DH, DM, DS(14), DD(14), DD(5)
08/15 - 08/22 vbarry
08/16 - 08/21 mcrabeck DH, DS(11), DS(7)
08/20 - 08/23 BWV Dreamin
08/27 - 08/30 AnnaS
09/14 - 09/19 Avojeo
09/18 - 09/26 Lah3hh
09/27 - 09/30 Pinkprincessmom
10/11 - 10/16 Mblsj
11/22 - 11/28 Simba's Mom
11/22 - 11/28 bunny 

*HILTON HEAD FAQ*

Contributors: DisDaydreamer, Canda, Simba's Mom, nzdisneymom, tkholmes, msabol01













If you would like a better copy please send me a PM.

*Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?*
No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by calling the resort. 
Discount Codes?

*What is rack rate for the resort? *
See post #3 from Simba's Mom

*What room types/views are available?


Studio (sleeps 4)  - 455 sq. ft 
	Kitchenette with microwave, mini-refrigerator, wet bar and coffee maker 
	Queen-size bed 
	Double-size sleeper sofa 
	TV & DVD player 
	Private porch or balcony 

One Bedroom Vacation Home (sleeps 4)  - 856 sq.ft.
	Master suite with king-size bed and whirlpool tub 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room 
	TV/DVD 
	Fully-equipped kitchen 
	Stacked washer/dryer 
	Private porch or balcony 

Two Bedroom Vacation Home (sleeps 8) - 1311 sq.ft.
	Master suite with king-size bed and whirlpool tub 
	Separate bedroom with private bath and either one queen-size bed and double-size sleeper sofa or two queen-size beds 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room 
	TV/DVD 
	Fully-equipped kitchen 
	Stacked washer/dryer 
	Private porch or balcony 

Three Bedroom Grand Villa (sleeps 12) - 2362 sq.ft.
	Master suite with king-size bed and whirlpool tub 
	Two additional bedrooms, each with two queen-size beds and private bath 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room 
	TV/DVD 
	Dining room 
	Fully-equipped kitchen 
	Stacked washer/dryer 
	Private balcony on each level 

Vacation Home amenities*:
Bedroom(s): 
	Pak-n-Play Crib 
	Cable television  

Kitchen: 
	Coffee maker and starter pack 
	Toaster 
	Electric blender 
	Dishware, glasses, coffee cups and flatware service for eight (service for 12 in three-bedroom Vacation Homes) 
	Serving platter, vegetable bowls, salad serving bowl, sugar bowl, pitcher and cream server 
	Eight-piece cookware set (pots, pans and lids) 
	Casserole dishes, measuring cups and spoons, colander, cutting board and cookie sheet 
	Paring knife, cook's knife, tongs, serving spoon, serving fork, can opener, bottle opener and corkscrew 
	Teakettle 
	Dish towel 
	Sponge 
	Potholders 

Living/Dining Area: 
	Queen-size sleeper sofa 
	Cable television 
	DVD player 

Private Porch or Balcony: 
	Picnic Table and rocking chairs 

Laundry Room/Closet: 
	Washer and dryer (1 bedroom and larger) 
	Vacuum cleaner 
	Iron and ironing board 
	Broom and dustpan 
	Laundry detergent (starter box) 

Pay As You Play
With Pay As You Play service, you'll be provided with the following amenities free of charge at the start of your stay. After that, you may purchase more for the following fees: 
	Toiletries Package, $5.00 - 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel 
	Coffee Package, $3.00 - 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners 
	Towel Package, $6.00 - 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat 
	Laundry Detergent (only in One-, Two-, and Three-bedroom Vacation Homes), $1.00 - 1 box 

Additional Full Cleaning Rates:
Studio/Inn Room - $30.00 per day requested
One-Bedroom - $45.00 per day requested
Two-Bedroom - $60.00 per day requested
Three-Bedroom - $75.00 per day requested 
Additional Trash & Towel Rates:
Studio/Inn Room - $15.00 per day requested
One-Bedroom - $20.00 per day requested
Two-Bedroom - $25.00 per day requested
Three-Bedroom - $35.00 per day requested 
Note: Rates are subject to change

What does availability typically look like?
Peak season at Hilton Head is in June to early August. Spring break is typically not as difficult to reserve as Summer. Two bedrooms are easier to obtain as the resort is made up mostly of two bedrooms.

What is the beach like?
Information to follow.

Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pools and at the beach (hours are seasonal).

Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main building, at the resort pool, and in the guest rooms.  This service is free for DVC members or $9.95/day for cash guests.

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):

Here is a sample weekly activity list (please remember the activities are subject to change)











If you would like a copy emailed to you please PM me.

Fun & Games
The Big Dipper and The Little Dipper Swimming Pools  Main pool with slide, 

Ben & Stretch's Workout Room

Community Hall
Enjoy board games, arts and crafts, and card games.  This is also where you sign up for rentals, recreational activities, obtain shuffleboard or tennis equipment, and obtain free video rentals (DVC members). 

The Live Oak Lodge
Main lodge where you can relax or play pool in Big Murggie's Den 

Recreational Rentals and Sign-ups
Bicycles, fishing gear, shuffleboard and table tennis equipment. 

At Disney's Beach House
The Surfmen's Station
Air-conditioned lounge outfitted with a large-screen TV, fireplace, indoor game tables and comfy furniture. 

Swimming Pool

Big Buoy Arcade
Has a variety of video and pinball games. 

Naturally Good Times
Beach Nature Walk
Explore dunes, inter-dune meadows and inter-tidal zones and learn about the beach system. 

Bird Watcher's Heaven
Use binoculars to identify the low country's rich avifauna and learn basic birding techniques. 

Resort Nature Walk
Take a stroll around Longview Island and learn about Native American occupation, the flora and fauna of this remarkable resort property, and some of the ways Disney tries to preserve the natural beauty of the island. - NC

Secrets of the Marsh
Throw on some of our boots and venture out with the Resort Naturalist into the secret world of the marsh, where you'll see a variety of crabs, oysters, mussels and birds. 

Pinckney Birding and Gator Adventure
Venture out with our naturalist to Pinckney Island, a beautiful national wildlife refuge, where you'll see a variety of birds and maybe a gator or two! 

Mission to Mars
Compete against other families by developing a strategy to get your very own rover to Mars. 

I Know Whooo You Are and What You Ate Last Night
Discover the fascinating world of owls in this "hands-on" program. Learn how to tell exactly what your owl ate the night before by dissecting a pellet.  

Good Old-Fashioned Fun
Campfires
Storytelling, sing-alongs and good family fun. Make s'mores and enjoy quality time with your family by a wonderful marsh-side campfire. 

Goofy Bingo
Enjoy a traditional game of BINGO with a Disney twist. 

Sweet Goodnights
Gather by a roaring fire to enjoy cookies and listen to some enchanting bedtime stories. 

Gyotaku
Learn the ancient Japanese art form of "fish printing" or "fish rubbing" - applying non-toxic acrylic paint to a variety of local fish species and printing a memorable T-shirt to keep. $10M $12G

Pirates of the Calibogue
Grab a flag and head out for a hunt around Longview Island for the keys to Strozzi's treasure. 

"Behind the Ears" Tour of Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Take this free 1-hour walking tour that includes a brief history of the resort and the chance to find some hidden Mickeys throughout the resort. - NC

Longview Arts and Crafts
Ages 5 and up: Paint your own butterfly house or crab catcher to take home with you.  
Picture This - make a frame, Disney Charachter Mugs, Vacation Pillows, Memory Boards $10M $12G


Unbirthday Party
Celebrate the 364 days a year that aren't your birthday! - NC

Shadow's Tales
Look for Shadow at the campfire pit when B'lou Crabbe is there to tell his favorite Shadow stories. 

Tidewater Tales
Sit down and relax as B'lou Crabbe shares the history behind our local Gullah culture. 

Ghosts and Legends of the Low Country
Catch up with B'lou in the evening on Shadow's Point to hear about some interesting characters who once, and may still yet, roam the low country. 

Water Adventures

Barrier Island Beach Combing
Enjoy this special excursion to a barrier island. Get off the boat and go in search of shells, arrowheads, sand dollars and shark teeth. Enjoy soft drinks and water provided, feel free to bring a snack and be sure to wear a swimsuit 'cause you're gonna get wet! 

Dolphin Discovery Tours
All ages: Explore open waters and meet dolphins that guides know by name on this fun-filled 1½ hour boat ride on Broad Creek.   $40/adult and child maximum 6 people. Discount available on Monday and Wednesday (Member Day)

Family Fishing Adventure
Try your luck at catching and releasing a variety of fish, including (during summer) sharks and rays. 

Kayaking Excursion
Hear fascinating island history and learn about the coastal marsh ecology on this guided adventure. $30A $20C-must be accompanied by an adult.  Members receive a discount on Wednesday.

Also:  www.lowcountrynaturetours.com

Just For Adults and Teens

Teen Kayaking
Learn how to kayak with a professional guide, then paddle the waters of Broad Creek.  

Teen Mini-golf
Play 18 holes of the best miniature golf around at nearby Pirate's Cove miniature-golf course.  

Teen Billiards
Compete in a billiards tournament at Big Murggie's Den or cheer on your favorite team. 

Kid's Night Out at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Ages 13-17: Make reservations for this 3-hour evening program that includes dinner plus a trip to the movies, miniature golf or games. $20M $25G



What is the temperature like?


Month	High	Low	Rainfall	Avg Water Temp.
Jan	60°F	39°F	4.4"	52°
Feb	63°F	41°F	3.3"	54°
March	69°F	47°F	3.8"	59°
April	76°F	54°F	3.2"	67°
May	82°F	62°F	3.0"	75°
June	87°F	69°F	5.1"	82°
July	89°F	72°F	6.1"	84°
August	88°F	72°F	8.2"	84°
Sept	84°F	68°F	5.8"	80°
Oct	77°F	58°F	3.8"	73°
Nov	69°F	48°F	2.7"	63°
Dec	62°F	41°F	3.1"	54°


Is there a supervised kid's club?
Just for Kids
2Dc - Disney Discovery Club
Take part in scavenger hunts, arts and crafts, eco-exploration and fun programs that offer "edu-tainment" and adventure especially for children ages 3-12. A light snack is included, and on select days, lunch can be added for an additional cost. 

Murggie's Marsh Adventure
Ages 3-6: Discover the wonders of salt-marshes - those strange and wonderful places filled with many different kinds of plants and animals. 
Ages 7-12: Learn about the complex salt marsh ecology of the low country, including the opportunity to explore different zones of the salt marsh and discover the plants and animals that live in this amazing environment. 

Beautiful Butterflies
Ages 3-6: Learn about the lifecycle of the butterfly through an active learning experience. 

Disney Detectives
Ages 5-12: Help the recreation team solve a new mystery by searching for clues, then enjoy pizza and the satisfaction of knowing you helped take a bite out of crime.  

Beach Adventure
Ages 3-6: Venture out to Burke's Beach to learn about beach ecology and find some special treasures from the sea.  
Ages 7-12: Take an in-depth look at the dynamics of the beach ecosystem and participate in hands-on activities to discover the amazing diversity of seashore creatures. 

Kid's Night Out at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Ages 5-12: Make reservations for this 3-hour evening program that includes dinner plus a trip to the movies, miniature golf or games. $20M $25G

Activities Outside Resort:

Visit Shelter Cove on Tuesday's for Shannon Tanner show, and Harbortown on Friday's for Greg Russell show...great for kids!

"The Sandbox" is a very cute "hands on" children's museum off Pope Ave. "Island Playground" is another indoor playground with the big blow-up jumpie things for kids, located just across bridge, off-island, on left, across from Moss Creek. These are great for rainy days.


What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items available for rental. All beach items are rented by life guards not DVC.  Prices are as follows:

           One Umb     One Chair       One Set
1 Day       $18            $11             $30
2 Days     $30             $18             $48
3 Days     $42             $25             $66
4 Days     $54             $32             $84
5 Days     $66             $39             $102
6 Days     $78             $46             $120
7 Days     $90             $53             $138

* One set consists of 1 umbrella & 2 chairs.

** All consecutive day/month rates apply only with full payment in advance.

If you need pricing for more than seven days please send me a PM.

Bikes (hourly): 
Bikes: 
Tennis Racket: 
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 
Entire Stay: 
Kayak (30 minutes): 
Body Boards:
Recumbent Bikes:
Sailboats:


What dining options exist at the resort?
HHI offers counter service options including Tide Me Over at the main complex and Signals Snack Bar at the Beach House.  In addition, you can enjoy a cool drink or ice cream at Surfmans Sand Bar.  There are also barbecue grills available at the resort.  For full service dining locations you can try Shelter Cove Marina just over the walking bridge from the resort. 
Menus: 
Signals: http://allears.net/menu/men_hhsig.htm
Tide Me Over:  http://allears.net/menu/men_hhtmo.htm
Restaurant thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=766557

Restaurant recs for HHI: Charlies' Crab, Charlies (French -different than crab), Le Bistro, Saltgrass, Signe's, Crazy Crab (2 locations), Frankie Bones, Captain Woody's, Sea Shack, Kenny B's, Giuseppe's Pizza, Pepper's Porch (Bluffton), Salty Dog Cafe, Old Oyster Factory, Old Fort Pub

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
Summer

4th of July. 

New Year's Eve 

The resort always does something for most holidays. 

What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
"The Pig" (Piggly Wiggly), Publix, Bi-Lo, Fresh Market... Off island (Bluffton) there is a Super Walmart, Target

Where Can I Get A Massage?
Information coming soon:

What is there to do in the surrounding area?

Golf
Take advantage of the world's highest concentration of championship golf courses on Hilton Head Island: 21 on the island and 17 more in the surrounding area. The resort is located in close proximity to most of these courses and can assist you in arranging tee times. 
Tennis
Discover why Hilton Head Island, with more than 300 courts, was named the top tennis destination in the U.S. by Tennis Magazine. The resort is located adjacent to Palmetto Dunes Resort, with the famous Palmetto Dunes Tennis Center nearby. 
Hilton Head Island Tour
Take a 3-hour guided tour through some of the most famous historical locations on Hilton Head Island. Learn about Fort Mitchell, explore a Gullah Cemetery and visit some ancient ruins in the Sea Pines Plantation - Home of the Heritage Golf Tournament. 
Shopping
Sample a wide variety of island shopping including Shelter Cove Harbour, The Mall at Shelter Cove, and Tanger Outlets I and II. 
Water Sports
Charter a fishing boat or rent water craft at Shelter Cove Harbour, South Beach Marina and Harbourtown. 
Self Family Arts Center
Visit the home to the visual and performing arts on Hilton Head Island, featuring a 350-seat performing-arts pavilion, an art gallery, workshops and more. 
Coastal Discovery Museum
Enjoy exhibits on area history and ecology, workshops, lectures, guided tours and more. 
Harbourtown
Take advantage of shopping, water sports, restaurants and proximity to one of the world's most photographed lighthouses. 
Dining
Dine at your choice of more than 250 local restaurants featuring myriad cuisines. 
Beaufort
Beaufort's Historic Homes
Visit historic homes and buildings dating back to as early as the 1700s. 
Huntington Island State Park
Explore one of South Carolina's most popular parks and the home to more than 125 species of birds. 
Parris Island Museum
Experience an all-encompassing view of the history of Parris Island, with exhibits ranging from the attempted colonization by the Spanish in 1521 to photographic depictions of the Marine Corps recruit training process. 
Penn Center
Visit the first school in the South for the education of freed slaves, founded in 1862 by Northern missionaries. Enjoy a unique exhibit of the Sea islands' African-American history and culture at the York W. Bailey Museum, located on St. Helena's Island. 
Savannah
Historic Savannah
Learn about the humble beginnings and gracious antebellum past of the friendly and charming city of Savannah. Visit historic homes and churches, marvel at exquisite architecture and shop in the historic marketplace district. 

What sort of other amenities are offered at Hilton Head?
Information coming soon:

What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort (a DVC resort)
22 Harbourside Lane
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
Front Desk (843) 341-4100
Fax: (843) 341-4130
************************************************** ******************************[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Laurabearz

LVSWL said:


> Laurabearz is  about Tuesdays! and the traffic. We have enjoyed the BBQ. I know some people do choose to eat/BBQ in their villas and then enjoy the festivities. You can do that also. We enjoyed the food that the resort had, and just hanging out.





minnieluvzmickey said:


> Is the barbque worth the money?  We have 4 kids and that would be about $150 for hamburgers and hot dogs...........is it worth that?  Could we still play the games if we don't do the barbque?



it's a tough call as to whether or not the BBQ is worth the money... our first year there we did it and didnt think it was worth it, but our kids were little and not much they liked to eat, and trying to run up and grab food in the crowd with the little ones... well it was not an enjoyable meal

So for the next 3 years we had our own BBQ and just came down for all the pool games and such. Although the last time we were there I kinda wish we had done Disney's BBQ, I think we will stick to doing it ourselves. 

I much rather take that $150 bucks and go on a dolphin cruise. 

Just eat early and hang out by the pool


----------



## MinnieGi

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Is the barbque worth the money?  We have 4 kids and that would be about $150 for hamburgers and hot dogs...........is it worth that?  Could we still play the games if we don't do the barbque?



Yes, you can still play the pool games when the pool party starts.   

We like the BBQ and plan on doing it yet again in June.  Our kids really enjoy the whole night and the BBQ just starts it off right for us.  We stay through the pool party and end it with the fireworks - it makes it a great night.  But we only have two kids...


----------



## nickspace

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Is the barbque worth the money?  We have 4 kids and that would be about $150 for hamburgers and hot dogs...........is it worth that?  Could we still play the games if we don't do the barbque?



You can do the games and enjoy the event without buying the food. It is way overpriced. If you want the burgers do Fudruckers for a fraction of the price and superior burgers.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

I thought we'd just grill our own.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I keep going back and forth about the bbq.  The price does seem high for hamburgers and hot dogs.  I keep thinking that we could grill our own for much cheaper and then I think well we are on vacation.


----------



## KristiP

WE can not wait!!!!! WE have 28 days to go!!!!!!

I have seen two HHI trip reports are there more and what link are they under?
Thanks 
Kristi P


----------



## JVL1018

dallastxcpa said:


> I keep going back and forth about the bbq.  The price does seem high for hamburgers and hot dogs.  I keep thinking that we could grill our own for much cheaper and then I think well we are on vacation.


We skipped it last year, not for the money really, but because it really wasn't that good in years past. Almost burnt burgers, desserts were nothing special..

We went out to dinner and came back in time for all the festivities. Probably didn't save much money, but had a better meal.
Still had a ball at the pool party!


----------



## dallastxcpa

KristiP said:


> I have seen two HHI trip reports are there more and what link are they under?
> Thanks
> Kristi P




If anyone has a trip report they are willing to share I would like to put a link in the first post.  Please PM me.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

I was thinking we would take our bikes but now I'm thinking we will just rent them if they are only $25 for the week.

Is it better to get them from the resort or should we get them from somewhere else?


----------



## LVSWL

minnieluvzmickey said:


> I was thinking we would take our bikes but now I'm thinking we will just rent them if they are only $25 for the week.
> 
> Is it better to get them from the resort or should we get them from somewhere else?



We have always gotten them from the resort with no complaints. Also, if you have any concerns about your bike during the week, they are right there to help you with it.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

do they supply helmets with the bikes or is that extra?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

minnieluvzmickey said:


> do they supply helmets with the bikes or is that extra?



They supply helmuts and locks, but you need to get there early to get a basket.  Funny how important a basket becomes.  If you don't get a basket with the rental just keep going back a couple times a day to see if some have been returned with bikes.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

what type of basket do you mean???

what are the bikes like?   Are my teenage boys going to be upset that the bikes are not cool enough?  haha


----------



## DisDaydreamer

minnieluvzmickey said:


> what type of basket do you mean???
> 
> what are the bikes like?   Are my teenage boys going to be upset that the bikes are not cool enough?  haha



The basket snaps onto the handle bars.  It is not big, but it really helps if you need to carry anything from sunscreens to something you might buy in a shop.

Ummm... these are your typical basic bikes and not really cool, but pretty much the same as what you see everywhere else.  I would set expectations low to start with.  Good luck


----------



## LVSWL

minnieluvzmickey said:


> what type of basket do you mean???
> 
> what are the bikes like?   Are my teenage boys going to be upset that the bikes are not cool enough?  haha


I don't think the bikes will bother them. Everyone on the island rides the same kind of bikes, unless you bring your own. They don't have gears, and the handle bars are up, and not curled under, if that makes sense. They have pedal brakes. No hills to speak of on HHI, so that really is all you need. All the bikes look alike, except for the BAR across the middle for the boys and the size.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I have found a fun sight that lists some of the live webcams around Hilton Head:

http://www.hiltonheadlife.com/hilton-head-webcams.aspx

Enjoy!


----------



## MinnieGi

dallastxcpa said:


> I have found a fun sight that lists some of the live webcams around Hilton Head:
> 
> http://www.hiltonheadlife.com/hilton-head-webcams.aspx
> 
> Enjoy!



Cool link!  Thanks!!


----------



## Laurabearz

The Salty Dog web cam is fun! People make signs to hang up and such. They used to have a Best Of Section not sure if they still do.


----------



## KristiP

WE are so ready only 24 more days


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

Subscribing


----------



## rangermom

I just booked a 2 bedroom Nov 1-5.  We are pretty excited.  Will it be pretty cold that time of the year?


----------



## rangermom

subscribing


----------



## chum

rangermom said:


> I just booked a 2 bedroom Nov 1-5.  We are pretty excited.  Will it be pretty cold that time of the year?



Temps should be nice and mild.
We've been fairly hot in Nov too.
We did not see cold weather at the end of last year.  The 2nd week of Jan 2009 is when things got chilly.


----------



## Laurabearz

KristiP said:


> WE are so ready only 24 more days



06/12 - 06/22 LVSWL
06/14 - 06/19 mgrebenc GV & studio
06/14 - 06/19 disney fan 1994
06/14 - 06/19 KristiP
06/14 - 06/20 Laurabearz

We will have to have a mini DIS meet


----------



## Pappy

we are coming out to orlando and then driving up 8th to 12th June.Looking forward to it..something different to Disneyworld


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

Do they have the refillable mugs at HHI and do they look like the ones at the parks or different?


----------



## podsnel

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Do they have the refillable mugs at HHI and do they look like the ones at the parks or different?



They do have refillable mugs that can be refilled at either the beach or at the main resort- when the cs window closes at the main pool, you can refill in the mercantile.  And last year they were different- they had a HHI scene on them.  Mine is worn out- I drink my coffee out of it everyday!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Change my HHI dates again!!!!!! Going Sept 5- Sept 8th. Got a 1 bedroom for Labor Day, waitlisting a studio for the weekend (staying at Days Inn hoping for my waitlists!!) Are there fireworks on Labor Day, and if so can you see them from Disney's resort?


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

podsnel said:


> They do have refillable mugs that can be refilled at either the beach or at the main resort- when the cs window closes at the main pool, you can refill in the mercantile.  And last year they were different- they had a HHI scene on them.  Mine is worn out- I drink my coffee out of it everyday!



Oh cool!  I would so like to have a HHI mug.


----------



## chum

Pappy said:


> we are coming out to orlando and then driving up 8th to 12th June.Looking forward to it..something different to Disneyworld



Sounds like a nice trip.
You get the best of both!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Pappy said:


> we are coming out to orlando and then driving up 8th to 12th June.Looking forward to it..something different to Disneyworld



Hey Pappy,

We will be there the same time as you!   Do you have any children in your party.  I ask because my kids think Brittish accents are soooooo cool.    They made friends with some kids at the pool at OKW last year and just couldn't stop talking about how neat the way they talked was.

Well we will see you there.

By the way your avatar is just too hip!


----------



## TinkRN

05/31 - 06/05 WolfPackfan
05/31 - 06/05 Minnieluvzmickey
05/31 - 06/06 dizhoni 2 bdrm
05/31 - 06/06 TinkRN
06/01 - 06/06 JVL1018 vacationing w/brother & SIL
06/02 - 06/08 disneyaggies 4 couples, 4 boys (16), 4 girls
06/04 - 06/12 iloveokw

Anyone interested in a mini meet?  
We are there with kids (DD 10, DS 8) and friends with DS 3.   

Tricia


----------



## jas2n0

Just returned from our first trip to HHI, the weather was not what we had hoped for, rainy and cold, but we had a great time anyway. It was one of the most restful vacations we have had and our DD4 had fun doing the activities and playing with the other children. We are looking forward to another visit to HHI in the future, and cant wait for DD4 first trip to Disney World in September.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## dvc at last !

jas2no,

Waiting to see your pics.
We are going to HHI for the frst time at the end of June.


----------



## jas2n0




----------



## DisDaydreamer

TinkRN said:


> 05/31 - 06/05 WolfPackfan
> 05/31 - 06/05 Minnieluvzmickey
> 05/31 - 06/06 dizhoni 2 bdrm
> 05/31 - 06/06 TinkRN
> 06/01 - 06/06 JVL1018 vacationing w/brother & SIL
> 06/02 - 06/08 disneyaggies 4 couples, 4 boys (16), 4 girls
> 06/04 - 06/12 iloveokw
> 
> Anyone interested in a mini meet?
> We are there with kids (DD 10, DS 8) and friends with DS 3.
> 
> Tricia



Wow.. what a great group... hope you all get to meet.   Might I suggest the picnic/grille area on the northwest corner...  You get to watch all the boats come back into the marina





It is a special area....


----------



## Laurabearz

DisDaydreamer said:


> Wow.. what a great group... hope you all get to meet.   Might I suggest the picnic/grille area on the northwest corner...  You get to watch all the boats come back into the marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a special area....



It's also a smoking area


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Laurabearz said:


> It's also a smoking area



YES..., but it could be just smoking some sausage or something on the grille


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

TinkRN said:


> 05/31 - 06/05 WolfPackfan
> 05/31 - 06/05 Minnieluvzmickey
> 05/31 - 06/06 dizhoni 2 bdrm
> 05/31 - 06/06 TinkRN
> 06/01 - 06/06 JVL1018 vacationing w/brother & SIL
> 06/02 - 06/08 disneyaggies 4 couples, 4 boys (16), 4 girls
> 06/04 - 06/12 iloveokw
> 
> Anyone interested in a mini meet?
> We are there with kids (DD 10, DS 8) and friends with DS 3.
> 
> Tricia



I'm in just say when and where   we have 4 boys.......16, 13, 11 and 8


----------



## Simba's Mom

Laurabearz said:


> It's also a smoking area



That really upset me because I used to love that area.  I complained to a CM about it, and she encouraged others to complain about the placement of the smoking area-if enough people complain, she said, they might change that one.


----------



## Pappy

sorry no kids this time,or to come to thing of it, not for quite some time..both our boys have left home now, one at university and one is a police officer in York (the original one!!)

if the kids want to hear English spoken by all means listen out for us but I m not sure Yorkshire English is the same as the TV version , not everyone speaks like a cockney or the queen Im afraid

As to the Avitar its of a Yamaha MT01,, not available in the US

bye for now


Neil


----------



## LJC1861

Lisa and I will be headed down to HHI for Christmas.....Dec 23-28.  Anyone else going to be there at the same time?  

Linda


----------



## dallastxcpa

jas2n0 said:


> Pictures to follow.



Great Pictures!    Thank you for sharing.


----------



## owensjro

You can add us in. Aug 9 - 15. Grand Villa. 

This will be our third trip with the entire family staying in a GV. It's been awhile since we've been to HH as we've been doing a lot of WDW trips and DCL cruises!

Jim


----------



## Laurabearz

> Fireworks serve as the centerpiece for HarbourFest every Tuesday from June 2 to August 18, 2009. This breathtaking display lights up the sky just after dusk. Don't miss the special Fourth of July fireworks show, which offers a vibrant extravaganza of light over the harbor. To view the show from a unique perspective, Outside Hilton Head offers special "Fireworks Paddle" guided kayak tours during the summer.
> 
> 
> 2009 HarbourFest Schedule
> 
> Shannon Tanner -
> Monday 6:30PM & 8:00PM
> Tuesday 	Fireworks!& Shannon Tanner
> Wednesday 6:30PM & 8:00PM
> Thursday 6:30PM & 8:00PM
> Friday 6:30PM & 8:00PM



I think this year we are going to try and see Shannon Tanner...


----------



## dallastxcpa

For those at HH now or that have been there recently please confirm.

I there now WiFi in every building and how is the service?


----------



## Simba's Mom

dallastxcpa said:


> For those at HH now or that have been there recently please confirm.
> 
> I there now WiFi in every building and how is the service?



When we were there last November,it had just begun.We were in 3 different buildings that week (long story) and it worked fine everywhere.


----------



## nzdisneymom

We had relatively decent wi-fi in early April in building 15, although I will say I had more steady connection when I connected to Building 17's connection rather than our own in building 15.


----------



## soozer52

dallastxcpa said:


> For those at HH now or that have been there recently please confirm.
> 
> I there now WiFi in every building and how is the service?



Took my Apple laptop last week and it worked fine. The iphone too!


----------



## dallastxcpa

soozer52 said:


> Took my Apple laptop last week and it worked fine. The iphone too!



Okay I have a question for you.  I just bought my husband a I Phone and he has a Mac Book.  When we are traveling can he some how use his I phone to get internet service on his Mac Book?


----------



## soozer52

My iphone popped up and asked to use the Disney wifi and I typed in the same code as the one on the laptop and voila! they both work. They give you an access # when you check in.


----------



## Laurabearz

If anyone is there now, can you please let me know when the Kid's Night Out is? I see it's on Monday in the first post but not sure if it's random or what.

So I guess I would love it if someone could ask if KNO is traditonally on Mondays or do they switch it up.

Thanks


----------



## nzdisneymom

When we were there in April, Kids Night was on Monday.  They went to the movies.


----------



## dallastxcpa

owensjro said:


> You can add us in. Aug 9 - 15. Grand Villa.
> 
> This will be our third trip with the entire family staying in a GV. It's been awhile since we've been to HH as we've been doing a lot of WDW trips and DCL cruises!
> 
> Jim




I am so jealous of those of you who get to stay in the GV.  We stayed in a GV at OKW last year.  I would love to stay in the GV at HHI however, I know as a non-owner that it would be a miracle to get one during the summer.

Oh well to all those who are lucky enough to get one; Enjoy!  

Jim  - I have added you to the roll call on the first page.


----------



## chum

5/29/09

As many of you know the rain in the southeast has been a sore spot for any travelers to HH, WDW or Vero over the last two weeks and has ruined or dampened quite a few vacations.
As of Memorial day HH has been free of those 24hr rain cycles and the future looks bright!  Moving into the first week of June the chance of rain has gone from 60% to 0%.  This is a welcome break from the soggy bottom syndrome we've been dealing with.
I hope all of those who planned June trips to southeast DVC resorts are only about to deal with the typical Summer weather patterns and avoid any return to the soaking we just went through.
No change in the heat and humidity though!


----------



## Laurabearz

Thanks for the weather update Chum!

I sure hope it's smokin hot when we get down there in a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## nickmom

Thanks for the weather report. How is the ocean temps? Here in PA it has been cold and raining for days. Can't wait to hit the beach.


----------



## KristiP

WE are ready to I hope the weather is good in two weeks. How warm is the water? I am sure lots of people are swimming?


----------



## chum

Surf temps are about 80 degrees.  Cool for some but perfect for others.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

heading for hilton head on sunday........woohoo!


----------



## dallastxcpa

minnieluvzmickey said:


> heading for hilton head on sunday........woohoo!



Only 2 days!  

Are you almost all packed?  I still have 8 days left and am already becoming a basket case because I just know I am going to forget something important.


----------



## JVL1018

chum said:


> 5/29/09
> 
> As many of you know the rain in the southeast has been a sore spot for any travelers to HH, WDW or Vero over the last two weeks and has ruined or dampened quite a few vacations.
> As of Memorial day HH has been free of those 24hr rain cycles and the future looks bright!  Moving into the first week of June the chance of rain has gone from 60% to 0%.  This is a welcome break from the soggy bottom syndrome we've been dealing with.
> I hope all of those who planned June trips to southeast DVC resorts are only about to deal with the typical Summer weather patterns and avoid any return to the soaking we just went through.
> No change in the heat and humidity though!


Woohooo!
Bring on the heat-I love it!
Leaving in the morning..I have to go pack!


----------



## KristiP

80 surely that is warm to swim in!!! I think it should be great.


----------



## nickmom

dallastxcpa said:


> Only 2 days!
> 
> Are you almost all packed?  I still have 8 days left and am already becoming a basket case because I just know I am going to forget something important.




I also have 8days...I have a check list on my desk and add things to my note as I think of them. 

80degree ocean temps sound perfect.

Carla


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

Leaving at 4 am..............trying to get it all together..........what am I forgetting???????????


----------



## dallastxcpa

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Leaving at 4 am..............trying to get it all together..........what am I forgetting???????????



Missy,

Have a great trip and as long as you pack the sunscreen and a bathing suit its all good.

Some of the things on my list are:

A beach bag (to carry stuff to and from)
Flashlight
Camera (don't forget memory cards)
Chargers (for cell phone, games, laptop etc)
Pool items (goggles, dive rings etc)
Binoculars
Journal (for that great trip report we want you to write)


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

ewwww thanks........i didnt even think about a flashlight


----------



## Laurabearz

Try not to fret so much, as my husband tells me when I start to get a bit frantic about packing, the resort is NOT on the moon.

(His was of saying we can just buy it)

And I agree up to a point.

Electronics, swimsuits, and makeup are all too expensive to replace (and in the case of the bathing suit who wants to ruin a perfectly good vacation trying on swimsuits lol)

Everything else, cake.


----------



## HUFF590

We will be there July 16 17 18 19.


----------



## dallastxcpa

We just added on next Saturday night on cash.  We were going to stop in Savannah, but decided we would just come on in to HH and then pick a mid week day to go into Savannah.


----------



## dallastxcpa

minnieluvzmickey said:


> ewwww thanks........i didnt even think about a flashlight



Several years ago we lived in a high rise on the 6th floor.  Well one night something happened to the power and the whole building went out and to top it off the back up generators didn't come on.  

So here we are on the sixth floor and it is so dark in the building that you couldn't even see your hand in front of your face.  Luckily at that time we had one of those kitchen flash lights so we were able to safely make it out of our condo and down six flights of stairs.

I always feel safer in a strange place if I have a flash light in case of an emergency.


----------



## LVSWL

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Leaving at 4 am..............trying to get it all together..........what am I forgetting???????????


I know I have probably mentioned it on here before, but I always take a battery operated lantern to use on the porch. We like to eat dinner outside in the evenings, and I like to sit outside and read. I don't think that there are lights on the porches and it is nice to have a light to put on the table.
Enjoy your trip! We will be there in 13 days!


----------



## chum

dallastxcpa said:


> We just added on next Saturday night on cash.  We were going to stop in Savannah, but decided we would just come on in to HH and then pick a mid week day to go into Savannah.



Good idea!
Great city.
We'll be there Sunday the 31st.


----------



## DisneyNotes

Both the flashlight and the lantern are great ideas!  I've enjoyed reading this thread.  Thanks to all of the contributors.  We'll be in a 2b/2b from July 31st - August 5th.  This will be our first trip to Hilton Head.  

I would like a marsh view.  Any building suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

oh yeah...........a  lantern..........i'm going to put one in the car right now.......leaving in 5 hours i gotta go to bed


----------



## Kami

Hi!  I don't know too much about HH, but I've heard so many great things about it.  I was just wondering what airport people fly into when they go there?


----------



## chum

Kami said:


> Hi!  I don't know too much about HH, but I've heard so many great things about it.  I was just wondering what airport people fly into when they go there?



You can fly right into Hilton Head and the resort is only 10 minutes away.
You can also fly into Savannah/HHI and you're about an hour away.


----------



## tinksfan

We're leaving on the evening of June 7th to arrive June 8th through June 14th.  Thanks for the tip on the lantern.  We were there once before and I forgot about how dark the porch was at night.  Has Star Spangled BBQ started on Tues yet?  My children still talk about the Ice cream Drop.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

we are here.....arrived this afternoon around 1:00.  Our room was not ready until 4:00.  We are in building 26.  We did not get the marsh view that we requested but we did get a pool view....we are in 2611 and we could almost jump in the pool from our room.  So far noise is not an issue.  I have 4 boys and I think we make more noise than anyone here.  We went over to the beach for a few minutes.....swam in the resort pool most of the day. Had lunch at Giusseppis and went to the grocery store. My kids are having a great time riding bikes and their skateboards that I didn't want them to bring (ahem).  They fished a little from the pier and we had smores at the campfire.  Tomorrow we do the marsh tour and then we're headed to the beach.  So far so good!

the star spangled barbeque is happening tuesday for the first time this year or so that is what the cm told us.  He said they just pulled the barge out in the marsh yesterday for the fireworks.  We have decided to cook our own burgers and then go to the pool party.

any questions???? just ask!


----------



## JeffR

Although we purchased our DVC at HH in 1999, we haven't been back back since 2001.  Our kids don't really even remember the resort!  We'll be there June 21 through the 27th.  Can anyone point me to a HHI teen activity thread?

HHI 1999 (Kids are now 13 & 15!)


----------



## Laurabearz

Hi! I have some questions...

Is Kids Night Out on Monday?

And what is the run down of events for Star Spangled Tuesday... 

Are there sign up sheets for the various events (ice cream drop, watermelon seed spitting etc) and if there are sign up sheets when do they go out?

How much to the crab nets cost?

And have you spotted Shadow yet?

Thanks so much!


----------



## KristiP

I would like to know how it goes for you doing the BBQ on your own and then going to the party, That is what we are thinking of doing id grilling on our own and then going to the party.


----------



## JVL1018

Laurabearz said:


> Hi! I have some questions...
> 
> Is Kids Night Out on Monday?
> 
> And what is the run down of events for Star Spangled Tuesday...
> 
> Are there sign up sheets for the various events (ice cream drop, watermelon seed spitting etc) and if there are sign up sheets when do they go out?
> 
> How much to the crab nets cost?
> 
> And have you spotted Shadow yet?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I am here right now and Kids Night OUt is Monday(movies) and Wednesday(Disney Kids Challenge)

I think the sign up sheets are available Tuesday during the day for the All American Games, but I'll doublecheck.

Not sure about the crab nets-and we haven't seen Shadow yet.

Here's what the sheet says about Star Spangled Tuesday:
Featuring: All you care to eat and drink. Barbecue Ribs, barbecue chicke,n, hamburgers, hot dogs, baked beans, corn on the cob, vegetable medley, cole slaw, potato salad, cornbread, watermelon, and applie pie.

Lemonade, sweet tea and unsweetened tea available.

Adults: $22.95 Kids(3-9) $10.95
Buffet between 6:00-8:00 pm

Activities between 6:30-7:30
Pool Party and Night Slide between 8:00-9:00pm


----------



## Laurabearz

KristiP said:


> I would like to know how it goes for you doing the BBQ on your own and then going to the party, That is what we are thinking of doing id grilling on our own and then going to the party.



The key is to grill early and to be flexable on which grill you use lol  And as a reminder forget about leaving the resort after 2 in the afternoon, as everyone in the whole island are trying to find parking in Shelter Cove.



JVL1018 said:


> I am here right now and Kids Night OUt is Monday(movies) and Wednesday(Disney Kids Challenge)
> 
> I think the sign up sheets are available Tuesday during the day for the All American Games, but I'll doublecheck.
> 
> Not sure about the crab nets-and we haven't seen Shadow yet.
> 
> Here's what the sheet says about Star Spangled Tuesday:
> Featuring: All you care to eat and drink. Barbecue Ribs, barbecue chicke,n, hamburgers, hot dogs, baked beans, corn on the cob, vegetable medley, cole slaw, potato salad, cornbread, watermelon, and applie pie.
> 
> Lemonade, sweet tea and unsweetened tea available.
> 
> Adults: $22.95 Kids(3-9) $10.95
> Buffet between 6:00-8:00 pm
> 
> Activities between 6:30-7:30
> Pool Party and Night Slide between 8:00-9:00pm



Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

minnieluvzmickey said:


> we are here.....arrived this afternoon around 1:00.  Our room was not ready until 4:00.  We are in building 26.  We did not get the marsh view that we requested but we did get a pool view....we are in 2611 and we could almost jump in the pool from our room.  So far noise is not an issue.  I have 4 boys and I think we make more noise than anyone here.  We went over to the beach for a few minutes.....swam in the resort pool most of the day. Had lunch at Giusseppis and went to the grocery store. My kids are having a great time riding bikes and their skateboards that I didn't want them to bring (ahem).  They fished a little from the pier and we had smores at the campfire.  Tomorrow we do the marsh tour and then we're headed to the beach.  So far so good!
> 
> the star spangled barbeque is happening tuesday for the first time this year or so that is what the cm told us.  He said they just pulled the barge out in the marsh yesterday for the fireworks.  We have decided to cook our own burgers and then go to the pool party.
> 
> any questions???? just ask!



I'm just curious about Giussepis.  How crowded is it at a mealtime in June?  We went in February and were shocked that everyone on the island seemed to be packed into Guissepis.  That is, whereas there were no crowds anywhere else, Guissepis was very crowded and had a line waiting.  And this was February!  How's June there?  And if you've eaten at Signe's this time of year, how is it?  When we go in November and eat at Signe's, it's mostly locals there.  But I've heard elsewhere that it gets backed up in the summer.


----------



## tinksfan

Say does anyone know how early is too early to be there?  We will be leaving from PA, June 7 in the evening to drive all night.  I'm guessing we'll arrive around 9 or 10 am.  Also if arriving on Monday will still be enough time to register for the kids night out.  Traveling with DD10 and DS8 and they don't want to miss it.  I figure this will at least give us three hours of down time after the drive or at least grocery time.


----------



## dunnhorn

We'll be there 8/1 - 8/5 this year

Leslie Ann


----------



## Laurabearz

tinksfan said:


> Say does anyone know how early is too early to be there?  We will be leaving from PA, June 7 in the evening to drive all night.  I'm guessing we'll arrive around 9 or 10 am.  Also if arriving on Monday will still be enough time to register for the kids night out.  Traveling with DD10 and DS8 and they don't want to miss it.  I figure this will at least give us three hours of down time after the drive or at least grocery time.



You can check in anytime you please, but your villa might not be ready. You can use the pool and the beach house, both have places to change, while you wait.

And KNO sometimes books up, but not always, so you will have to see. Since things are not totally in full swing, there will most likely be room


----------



## tinksfan

I hope so.  They enjoyed it so much last time.  They also can't wait for the BBQ and pool games!


----------



## I heart the mouse

JVL1018 said:


> I am here right now and Kids Night OUt is Monday(movies) and Wednesday(Disney Kids Challenge)
> 
> I think the sign up sheets are available Tuesday during the day for the All American Games, but I'll doublecheck.
> 
> Not sure about the crab nets-and we haven't seen Shadow yet.
> 
> Here's what the sheet says about Star Spangled Tuesday:
> Featuring: All you care to eat and drink. Barbecue Ribs, barbecue chicke,n, hamburgers, hot dogs, baked beans, corn on the cob, vegetable medley, cole slaw, potato salad, cornbread, watermelon, and applie pie.
> 
> Lemonade, sweet tea and unsweetened tea available.
> 
> Adults: $22.95 Kids(3-9) $10.95
> Buffet between 6:00-8:00 pm
> 
> Activities between 6:30-7:30
> Pool Party and Night Slide between 8:00-9:00pm



We are arriving 7/1.  Our first visit to HHI.  What is this Star Spangled Tuesday?? Is that in place of the Low Country boil that I've read about?  I'm confused. ..also, since you're there right now..and I can't quite imagine the layout in my head.  Is there any particular bldg that might be a good one to request?  or a  particular view?  We  have a 2 BR villa booked.  We are all about relaxing on our balcony or patio.  Also, would you request the lower or upper level?


----------



## Laurabearz

There are some cute kids dancing in front of the salty dog web cam

http://www.saltydog.com/webcam/southbeach/


----------



## dallastxcpa

They sure do look like they are having fun!  

I am posting from work.  I had a client that needed their financials today so I pulled 6 hours yesterday and am about to leave after 10 today.

Only 3 more work days till we leave though.


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

This morning my 13 year old son and I went on the secrets of the marsh tour....we were all supposed to go but nobody else would wake up.  It was very informative and fun.  We hung out at the pool most of the day and then went over to the beach.  the water is very warm and nice.  We also did the tie dye shirts............I can't wait to see how they turned out when we open them up tomorrow night.

We ate dinner at Salty Dog and it was just OK to me.....nothing really special and it was kinda hard to find.....I also did not know that it was $5 to get into sea pines....oh well.....i should have done my research.

I think someone asked about the crab nets.....they are $5 and you get to keep them....the fishing poles are $5 for 24 hours and bait is $2.  We are grilling tomorrow night and then doing the pool party....I don't know about signing up for games....i guess we will see tomorrow.  Wed. is member day.  We were going to do the kayaking wed. but the 9:00 is full ....they are doing it again at 11:30 but we are thinking that will just be too hot so I think we will skip it.


----------



## nickmom

tinksfan said:


> Say does anyone know how early is too early to be there?  We will be leaving from PA, June 7 in the evening to drive all night.  I'm guessing we'll arrive around 9 or 10 am.  Also if arriving on Monday will still be enough time to register for the kids night out.  Traveling with DD10 and DS8 and they don't want to miss it.  I figure this will at least give us three hours of down time after the drive or at least grocery time.



We will be leaving PA on Jun6. How long of a drive are you expecting? Last year it was 13hours coming home with 2food breaks.







minnieluvzmickey said:


> We also did the tie dye shirts............I can't wait to see how they turned out when we open them up tomorrow night.
> I think someone asked about the crab nets.....they are $5 and you get to keep them....the fishing poles are $5 for 24 hours and bait is $2.  We are grilling tomorrow night and then doing the pool party....I don't know about signing up for games....i guess we will see tomorrow.  Wed. is member day.  We were going to do the kayaking wed. but the 9:00 is full ....they are doing it again at 11:30 but we are thinking that will just be too hot so I think we will skip it.




Thanks for the crab net info! DS really wants to rent one this year. Also we will sign up for the tie dye shirts. LMK how grilling out goes before the pool party. Will it be hard to find a grill if alot of people have the same idea? Can pool games still be done if you aren't doing the BBQ? We would like to do the ice cream drop contest.

Carla


----------



## Laurabearz

Finding a grill on Star Bangle Tuesday can be a challenge, so we are grilling EARLY and doing more of a supper thing than a dinner thing (done eating by 4 is our goal)

And remember getting in and out of shelter cove starting Tuesday Afternoons becomes a challenge, make sure you have your parking pass and even hold it up, because if you dont have one, they wont let you in... (if you checking in, arrive early or expect to be given the third degree)

And yes the pool games and such are free. Just ask about a sign up sheet at the window


----------



## DisneyNotes

So, is there a guard shack as you enter Shelter Cove and also one as you enter the resort?  

We are planning a day trip on the Tuesday we are there and would be coming back in to the resort around 5:00 or 6:00.  Does this mean I'll have to wait hours in traffic?  

What is the latest I can come back to the resort without the traffic trouble?


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

DisneyNotes said:


> So, is there a guard shack as you enter Shelter Cove and also one as you enter the resort?
> 
> We are planning a day trip on the Tuesday we are there and would be coming back in to the resort around 5:00 or 6:00.  Does this mean I'll have to wait hours in traffic?
> 
> What is the latest I can come back to the resort without the traffic trouble?



there is no guard shack for either but the disney resort does have a gate that you can't get into unless you have a room key


----------



## tinksfan

nickmom
We leave around 8 pm in the evening June 7th so I'm hoping the drive will take 12-13 hours with 2 gas and 1 breakfast break.  Last year we left at 10pm on a Fri. and arrived 11:30am Sat. with some traffic coming into the Island.  We leave from Reading, Pa.  Hoping traffic coming in on a Monday is less.


----------



## Laurabearz

DisneyNotes said:


> So, is there a guard shack as you enter Shelter Cove and also one as you enter the resort?
> 
> We are planning a day trip on the Tuesday we are there and would be coming back in to the resort around 5:00 or 6:00.  Does this mean I'll have to wait hours in traffic?
> 
> What is the latest I can come back to the resort without the traffic trouble?



No Guard shack at Shelter Cove but several Police Officers move in and  things are quite backed up. Expect it to be a mess getting through all that and into the resort.

it's not insurmountable but it is a pain.


----------



## pixie08

When does the star spangled BBQ end? We will be there the last week in Aug...will it still be going on?TIA.


----------



## Laurabearz

> fireworks serve as the centerpiece for harbourfest every tuesday from june 2 to august 18, 2009. This breathtaking display lights up the sky just after dusk. Don't miss the special fourth of july fireworks show, which offers a vibrant extravaganza of light over the harbor. To view the show from a unique perspective, outside hilton head offers special "fireworks paddle" guided kayak tours during the summer.
> 
> 
> 2009 harbourfest schedule
> 
> shannon tanner -
> monday 6:30pm & 8:00pm
> tuesday fireworks!& shannon tanner
> wednesday 6:30pm & 8:00pm
> thursday 6:30pm & 8:00pm
> friday 6:30pm & 8:00pm



hth


----------



## DisneyNotes

Laurabearz said:


> it's not insurmountable but it is a pain.



Thanks for the info.  I will look into changing out Savannah day, but if I must keep it on Tuesday, then at least I won't be caught off guard by the traffic.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Another late night at work.  I am so ready for.....

*A Cheeseburger in Paradise*
And a *Change in Latitude*

Okay, Yes I am listening to Jimmy Buffet.... But who doesn't when getting ready for a beach vacation......


----------



## tinksfan

We start out driving at 8pm,  I'm the night driver because I don't fall asleep.  Just when they all go down it's me and Jimmy driving down 95 counting the miles to Paradise.


----------



## I heart the mouse

Our first stay is in a month~!  yeah!  While staying at HHI, can you charge things to your room key like you do in WDW?  Like incidentals, the BBQ, tours, etc..? 
Thanks! 
Also, wondering about requesting a location for our 2 BR villa..any recommendations??


----------



## lmb

Hi everyone! We're taking our first trip to HHI the last week in aug. Can't wait! Does anyone know if they are sticklers on the age ranges for the kids activities? My DS will be a few months shy of 3 but he's potty trained. Will they allow him in the 3 and up activities like they do on the disney cruise?


----------



## Laurabearz

lmb said:


> My DS will be a few months shy of 3 but he's potty trained. Will they allow him in the 3 and up activities like they do on the disney cruise?



99% of the activities the parents must be present for, so they are flexible with the ages. 

On the first page there is a sample of the activities and the details.


----------



## dallastxcpa

JeffR said:


> HHI 1999 (Kids are now 13 & 15!)



Your family is too cute!


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

yes you can charge things to your room key...........it's a key to the world card just like at disney


----------



## JVL1018

I heart the mouse said:


> We are arriving 7/1.  Our first visit to HHI.  What is this Star Spangled Tuesday?? Is that in place of the Low Country boil that I've read about?  I'm confused. ..also, since you're there right now..and I can't quite imagine the layout in my head.  Is there any particular bldg that might be a good one to request?  or a  particular view?  We  have a 2 BR villa booked.  We are all about relaxing on our balcony or patio.  Also, would you request the lower or upper level?


Star Spangled Tuesday is a bbq, DJ at the pool, games, dancing, face painting and then fireworks.
The Low Country Shrimp Boil is still available, as well.

I'd request marsh view. The only building that I would hate would be Building 25-your balcony faces the back of the pool slide. Ugh.
Even if you don't get a marsh view, the rest of the resort is very pretty, lots of trees and shady, quiet, so it's all good. I like both the lower and upper levels equally-but the lower level is easier for hauling your suitcases up-just one set of stairs(no elevators unless you are in the main building).


----------



## I heart the mouse

JVL1018 said:


> Star Spangled Tuesday is a bbq, DJ at the pool, games, dancing, face painting and then fireworks.
> The Low Country Shrimp Boil is still available, as well.
> 
> I'd request marsh view. The only building that I would hate would be Building 25-your balcony faces the back of the pool slide. Ugh.
> Even if you don't get a marsh view, the rest of the resort is very pretty, lots of trees and shady, quiet, so it's all good. I like both the lower and upper levels equally-but the lower level is easier for hauling your suitcases up-just one set of stairs(no elevators unless you are in the main building).



Soo..the BBQ is held at the pool, and the shrimp Boil at the Beach House?  So the CM's grill for you at the BBQ?  Thanks for the bldg info too..I'll try to request a marsh view!


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

We are in building 26 and we have a view of the pool.  It is a good location.....we don't have a marsh view but we are really close to the action.  Right out our door is the camp fire pit, pier and sign up area for all the activities........right off our balcony is the pool.  Last night we grilled out instead of doing the 23.00 a person barbeque and we sat out on our balcony and had dinner......we felt like we were right there in on the action.....when we were done eating we went out to the pool and joined in the pool games and party.


----------



## dallastxcpa

minnieluvzmickey said:


> We are in building 26 and we have a view of the pool.  It is a good location.....we don't have a marsh view but we are really close to the action.  Right out our door is the camp fire pit, pier and sign up area for all the activities........right off our balcony is the pool.  Last night we grilled out instead of doing the 23.00 a person barbeque and we sat out on our balcony and had dinner......we felt like we were right there in on the action.....when we were done eating we went out to the pool and joined in the pool games and party.



Thank you so much for letting us know how the grilling went.  I am from Texas and we have some mighty tasty burgers, but I just can't stomache paying $20+ for BBQ.  For that price I expect an angus grain fed beef burger topped with crab meat and accompanied by more than cole slaw and baked beans. 

I think we will grill out next week and then just join the group for the pool games.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Okay I wanted to share a few pictures of us so anyone who is there next week can stop by and say "Hello"

Me, DH, Sky, and Coco:






My DMom:






My DNephew will also be with us but I don't have a good picture of him to post. 

I also wanted to make an offer to anyone who might want a family portrait next week.  My husband started a photography business last October.  He is working on building his portfolio.  He would be willing to take any family portraits you would like around HHI from June 7 - 11.  NO Charge of course.  He would put the pictures on CD and you are free to use them however you like.  Please PM me if you are intersted.

Lorrie


----------



## DisneyNotes

What a beautiful family you have!  Wish we could take you up on the portrait offer, but we won't be arriving until the end of July.  Good luck to your husband in his business venture.  (and, I know what you mean about the tasty Texas burgers!)


----------



## LVSWL

Beautiful Family! Hope ya'll have a great week!! We check in next Friday!!!!


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

dallastxcpa said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know how the grilling went.  I am from Texas and we have some mighty tasty burgers, but I just can't stomache paying $20+ for BBQ.  For that price I expect an angus grain fed beef burger topped with crab meat and accompanied by more than cole slaw and baked beans.
> 
> I think we will grill out next week and then just join the group for the pool games.



Use the grill near building 31....the view is nice and it was not crowded.  We started grilling at 5:00 and there was noone waiting.  I walked by one of the other grills while trying to track down my children and noticed several people waiting for the grill.

I agree with you about the price.....it would have cost us over $150 for the barbque....for that price I want a steak and a glass of wine.......it did look good though and they gave the people at the barbque american flag bandanas and leis.....but I just couldn't hand over that much money for burgers.


----------



## Laurabearz

Ok here is a pic of us


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> Ok here is a pic of us



Oh how fun!  What a gorgeous family!  Was that taken at Universal?


----------



## dallastxcpa

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Use the grill near building 31....the view is nice and it was not crowded.  We started grilling at 5:00 and there was noone waiting.  I walked by one of the other grills while trying to track down my children and noticed several people waiting for the grill.
> 
> I agree with you about the price.....it would have cost us over $150 for the barbque....for that price I want a steak and a glass of wine.......it did look good though and they gave the people at the barbque american flag bandanas and leis.....but I just couldn't hand over that much money for burgers.




Oh my!!!   At $0.99 I will bring my own bandanas and we bought really nice leis for our Poly photo shoot last year for less than $5 a person.  

I was thinking bringing some glow neclaces might be fun too.


----------



## KristiP

does anyoe know how much the shrimp boil thing at the beach house is per person?


----------



## Laurabearz

dallastxcpa said:


> Oh how fun!  What a gorgeous family!  Was that taken at Universal?



It was taken at the Confisco Grill at Islands of Adventure Spiderman and friends Breakfast 

Food sucked, Spidey beyond awesome!


----------



## nickmom

minnieluvzmickey said:


> Use the grill near building 31....the view is nice and it was not crowded.  We started grilling at 5:00 and there was noone waiting.  I walked by one of the other grills while trying to track down my children and noticed several people waiting for the grill.
> 
> I agree with you about the price.....it would have cost us over $150 for the barbque....for that price I want a steak and a glass of wine.......it did look good though and they gave the people at the barbque american flag bandanas and leis.....but I just couldn't hand over that much money for burgers.




thanks for the grilling info. We will be in search of a grill on Tues also. We did do the BBQ last year tho. Can't wait to find out what room we will get. Work is getting tough....I'm ready to go.
Anyone have the weather report for next week?
Carla


----------



## dallastxcpa

nickmom said:


> I'm ready to go.
> Anyone have the weather report for next week?
> Carla




From Weather.com

Date                                   Hi/Low  Precip.

Today
Jun 04	T-Storms	             78°/71°	80 %


Fri 
Jun 05	 Scattered T-Storms	80°/71°	60 %


Sat 
Jun 06	 Scattered T-Storms	83°/72°	60 %


Sun 
Jun 07	 Scattered T-Storms	85°/72°	40 %

Mon 
Jun 08	Isolated T-Storms	             85°/73°  30 %

Tue 
Jun 09	 Isolated T-Storms	86°/73°	30 %

Wed 
Jun 10	 Scattered T-Storms	87°/73°	40 %

Thu 
Jun 11	 Scattered T-Storms	87°/73°	40 %

Fri 
Jun 12	 Scattered T-Storms	87°/74°	60 %

Sat 
Jun 13	 Mostly Sunny	87°/74°	10 %


Last Updated Jun 4 11:21 a.m. ET


----------



## dallastxcpa

For those that will be in HH this weekend the Tybee Island Tour of Homes is from 10 AM to 4 PM:

http://www.tybeetourofhomes.com/


----------



## dallastxcpa

I have reserved one of these for the week:






I love that it has a big comfy seat and a basket between the back two wheels. 


From Patriot Bikes  http://www.patriotbikerentals.com/


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

the shrimp boil is 24.95 for adults and 9.95 for kids.  

MIL and I went to Savannah today and ate at Ms. Wilkes..................it was by far the best meal of the trip .....we LOVED it. We had to stand in line about an hour but it was well worth the wait. We went on a trolley tour and had a great time!

We are going home tomorrow.  Overall it has been a good trip.  My teens are starting to get a little bored.  I wish this resort was on the beach but it's been fun anyway.


----------



## deerh

GREAT THREAD! We leave in 2 days with a stop in Statesboro, Ga (Home of Ga. Southern Univ) to visit my son in school, then on to HHI!!! Can't wait, and looking forward to some golf and beach fun!!!

DeerH


----------



## dallastxcpa

A family member sent me this link it has some great early bird specials if you don't mind eating early.

http://www.hhidining.com/earlybird.php

The first few are timeshare blah blah blah.  Just scroll past those for the real offers.


----------



## nickmom

To all that are going next week...have a safe trip and a great time. Now just to make it thru working today yet and then leaving tomorrow morning. 

Carla


----------



## iloveokw

Greetings from the Big Dipper pool.  It is a beautiful day so far.  The resort looks great and cast members are wonderful!


----------



## tinksfan

Safe travel to all leaving this weekend.  We'll be leaving Sunday at 8pm to arrive Monday am?  See you next week in paradise


----------



## iloveokw

Last night we had yummy hot wings and fries at Wild Wings Cafe.  OMG tonight we ate the Friday night buffet at Dye's Gullah Fixins some of the best comfort food we've ever had - need reservations for it.  Tomorrow eating in the room we ate enough for all week tonight - just wish we could have stretched it out that long


----------



## emma'smom

What were the costs like for Dye's Gullah Fixins?


----------



## Ladybal

Hi everyone!  This is  my first visit to the Boards and my first question.  I'm so excited.  This is a great thread.  We're new members (2008) and this will be our first trip to HH.  We have two 2-bedrooms for extended family from July 18-23.
We're use to the rough surf of the Maryland Atlantic coast.  Is there any surfing at HH or just boogy boarding?
Thanks.


----------



## chum

Ladybal said:


> We're use to the rough surf of the Maryland Atlantic coast.  Is there any surfing at HH or just boogy boarding?
> Thanks.



Hi!
We have a small surfing community here because it matches the size of the waves.
Storms will bring good surfable sets but on average you would be better off kiteboarding.  A skim board is fun and a bodyboard too.
There's more biking at the beach than surfing! 

I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## KristiP

What is Kiteboarding?


----------



## Ladybal

Ditto on that question.  Also, if there is a good surfing day, are there any places to rent boards?
Thanks so much for your reply.  This REALLY helps!


----------



## chum

This is kiteboarding.






This is not something you just pick up and do in one day but Hilton Head is a great spot to kiteboard.

Sunny Daze Surf Shop was our go to place for wave riding stuff but they just closed their doors.  
There is a surf shop in Pineland Mill Shops but I don't know if they rent boards.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Greeting from the balcony of unit 2212.  We made the two day trek from Texas safely and arrived last night at 11PM.  It is absolutely beautiful here with light rain this morning.  :yay

Just to let those of you who are on your way know they have three kids night out/teen nights out this week on Monday, Wednesday and Saturday. 

Monday is movie and pizza.

And Wednesday is an activity.  i will update this post later.


----------



## dallastxcpa

hey Chum,

You didn't warn us about the Traffic circles!  

Just kidding.  We really love it down here in fact my husband walked in last night and before we were completely unpacked he had declared Disneys HHi his new favorite.

Uh Ohh!  Somebody may have to get a second job for that add on.


----------



## Laurabearz

Yay!! So glad you love HHI!!! Good to hear your trip down went well


In our opinion... Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort *IS* Disney's Best Kept Secret 

If you can...  the other Kid's Night Out programs (not the movie), are they for 5-12 and what times are they offered. Thanks bunches!!

Have a blast!!!


----------



## iloveokw

Fri Nite buffet was $25 adult incl tea - it was $$$ but worth it in our opinion.


----------



## chum

dallastxcpa said:


> hey Chum,
> 
> You didn't warn us about the Traffic circles!



Oops.
I'm surprised you had to hit any of them on your way to the resort.
The circle on Mathews Dr. was recently added.
Good news is that the circles keep traffic moving but the bad news is it can add stress to those unfamiliar.

Hang on to your bobby socks this week with regard to the weather.  Yesterday it was rain, sun, rain, sun.  This morning rain then sun again.  Whew...

I hope it's clear for Tuesday night fireworks.


----------



## LVSWL

Woo Hoo! Only 5 more days til check in! I have been living through all of your post guys! Can't wait to be back at my happy place!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> If you can...  the other Kid's Night Out programs (not the movie), are they for 5-12 and what times are they offered. Thanks bunches!!
> 
> Have a blast!!!




The Wednesday activity for 5-12 is called Disney Kids Challenge $20M $25G.  It doesn't give a description, but I will ask and post later.

The 13 - 17 Teen Mini Golf and Adventure Cove $15M  $18G.

Saturday Kids Night Out is only for 5-12 and is Pizza and a Movie.


----------



## chum

I've been meaning to post full reviews of both of these restaurants but haven't had the time but I'll recommend them without the extra details.

Wise Guys and Jim and Nick's.

Wise Guys is a good tapas spot on the island and Jim & Nick's is great BBQ in Bluffton.  Both offer top notch service.


----------



## LVSWL

Chum..what is your opinion of Sea Shack? We have heard both good and bad. Thanks!


----------



## chum

LVSWL said:


> Chum..what is your opinion of Sea Shack? We have heard both good and bad. Thanks!



Ok, thanks for asking.
The Sea Shack (used to be Jody's) was an islander's spot for lunch/dinner and was known for great fish n' chips before it was on Rachel Ray's "$40 a Day".  It blew up in popularity after that and it is no longer a quick, cheap place to grab the catch of the day.

If you don't mind waiting 20 minutes to order and then 45 minutes to eat then go for it!  But, if you can't handle that then stay away.  If you *have to *try it then my advice is to get it to go.  The food is still good but the experience is not the best.  Trying to eat inside is crazy as they only have 20 some seats.

I wish they would at least try to clean the windows and......I'll stop there.


----------



## LVSWL

chum said:


> Ok, thanks for asking.
> The Sea Shack was an islander's spot for lunch/dinner and was known for great fish n' chips before it was on Rachel Ray's "$40 a Day".  It blew up in popularity after that and it is no longer a quick, cheap place to grab the catch of the day.
> 
> If you don't mind waiting 20 minutes to order and then 45 minutes to eat then go for it!  But, if you can't handle that then stay away.  If you *have to *try it then my advice is to get it to go.  The food is still good but the experience is not the best.  Trying to eat inside is crazy as they only have 20 some seats.
> 
> I wish they would at least try to clean the windows and......I'll stop there.


Thanks so much! Just curious, any place that you would recommend that would be casual, but good seafood? Thanks!


----------



## chum

I would recommend:

Marker 13 (outside with a water view) 
Captain Woody's (outside with a limited view) 
Captain's Seafood (near the beach)
Beach Break Grill (new)
Steamers (can be crazy but kid friendly)
Kingfisher (close to DVC and a view)
Wreck of the Salty Dog (outside with a view and kid friendly)
Old Oyster Factory (great view but crazy crowds)


I've had success with all of these but could not promise anything.

I'm not saying to give up on Sea Shack but a drive by would help make that decision.

Good luck!


----------



## LVSWL

Thanks Chum!


----------



## iloveokw

Another great dinner (early bird) at Kurama - better than last year!  Friends of ours here tried to eat at Capt. Seafood last night and said it was closed and there was another restaurant open in its spot at Coligny


----------



## LVSWL

I need help from my DIS friends We are checking in at HHI next Friday, but we are arriving at HH on Thursday night. Anyone have any advice for a good place to stay? I thought I had heard the Hampton Inn mentioned somewhere, but can't find where I saw that. Thanks guys.


----------



## emma'smom

Long line.....great food! Really yummy! Kind of a hole in the wall....but we loved the food!



LVSWL said:


> Chum..what is your opinion of Sea Shack? We have heard both good and bad. Thanks!


----------



## I heart the mouse

We're checking in the first of July, our first time to Disney's HHI resort, our first time to HHI!!  
Tell me, tell me please..what do I NEED to know?  What kinds of tips, must dos, things to request (bldgs, views)..anything to make our trip smoother or more fun?  Its myself, my husband and daughters 15 and 13, and son age 9!  Tell me anything and everything!


----------



## TinkRN

Great week in HHI!

We were in Building 31.  One of the best views in my opinion.  

Activities we did:
Campfire  (loved Brittany and Preston!)
Mickey Tie Dye shirts
Vacation Pillows
Crabbing  (my son caught a stingray!)
Lots of swimming and beaching!
On Monday we took the ferry to Daufuskie and rented a golf cart.  This was the first time we have done this and would definitely do it again. 
Kayaking (our first time!)
Kids did kids night out on Mon/Wed

Places we ate:
Wild Wing Cafe
WiseGuys (Tapas restaurant, food was good, not too kid friendly)
Redfish
Marleys
Skillets (breakfast)
Flamingo house of donughts
Sweet Carolina Cupcakes (had a booth at shelter cove on Tuesday- get the lemon cupcake!)

Will try to answer any questions!  Staff is super and other families we met were friendly.  Kids made many new friends!

Tricia


----------



## Laurabearz

Great mini trip report Tink! Thanks!



LVSWL said:


> Woo Hoo! Only 5 more days til check in! I have been living through all of your post guys! Can't wait to be back at my happy place!



I am sooooooo with you. OMG I can't stand waiting!!! (although we ave to wait until Sunday to check in lol



dallastxcpa said:


> The Wednesday activity for 5-12 is called Disney Kids Challenge $20M $25G.  It doesn't give a description, but I will ask and post later.
> 
> The 13 - 17 Teen Mini Golf and Adventure Cove $15M  $18G.
> 
> Saturday Kids Night Out is only for 5-12 and is Pizza and a Movie.



Thanks so much!! 



chum said:


> I've been meaning to post full reviews of both of these restaurants but haven't had the time but I'll recommend them without the extra details.
> 
> Wise Guys and Jim and Nick's.
> 
> Wise Guys is a good Italian spot on the island and Jim & Nick's is great BBQ in Bluffton.  Both offer top notch service.



Woot! I love new places to eat.



I heart the mouse said:


> We're checking in the first of July, our first time to Disney's HHI resort, our first time to HHI!!
> Tell me, tell me please..what do I NEED to know?  What kinds of tips, must dos, things to request (bldgs, views)..anything to make our trip smoother or more fun?  Its myself, my husband and daughters 15 and 13, and son age 9!  Tell me anything and everything!



The best thing about Hilton Head is there is nothing to do, or there is a bunch of stuff to do. It all depends on what you feel like doing. The Beaches are wonderful for chillin. My best suggestion is to skim this thread (the first posts are FANTASTIC and filled with info)


----------



## dallastxcpa

For those of you arriving next week I wanted to let everyone know that beach umbrellas can be found at the local Walmart for anywhere between $17 and $30.  We picked one up yesterday and I will let all know how it fares over the weeki.


----------



## chum

iloveokw said:


> Friends of ours here tried to eat at Capt. Seafood last night and said it was closed and there was another restaurant open in its spot at Coligny



Good tip.
I heard rumors but nothing concrete until your story.
Capt Seafood is at Beach Market which is across the street from Coligny on the beach side.  
The good thing about Capt Seafood is that they usually have a good selection of local fish.  The bad news is they are a no frills restaurant.


----------



## chum

TinkRN said:


> Great week in HHI!
> 
> On Monday we took the ferry to Daufuskie and rented a golf cart.  This was the first time we have done this and would definitely do it again.
> Tricia



Most HH visitors don't bother with Daufuskie but it is a neat place.
Marsh Side Mama's is such a cool place to grab a beer, shrimp n' grits and listen to live music.  This is an old school dive that you would be hard pressed to find anywhere else.  You would think you're on a movie set.  Dogs wander in and out and they had a huge hog that lived under the shack until it was too fat to fit from all the beer shared by patrons.  Mama's is not for everyone but it's a place you'll never forget.


----------



## dallastxcpa

*For those of you suffering at home a few pictures from last nights camp fire:*




















*Grandma shark do do*







*The smores were delicious and the CM's were beyond wonderful:*


----------



## SC Minnie

Another good place to eat with fresh seafood is Hudson's. It was a million times better than The Old Oyster Factory and the seafood seemed fresher. We have eaten at Kingfisher a number of times as well and it was OK at best. I wouldn't go out of my way to eat there but it is close to the resort.


----------



## Laurabearz

dallastxcpa said:


> *For those of you suffering at home a few pictures from last nights camp fire:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grandma shark do do*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The smores were delicious and the CM's were beyond wonderful:*



OMG I am tearing up! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!

Say... how are the Seekters and other biting bugs? Do we need as much bug spray as we do sun screen? My guess is yes, with all the rain there...


----------



## LVSWL

Laurabearz! thanks for posting a pic! Now I know what you look like. See you in a few days!


----------



## Laurabearz

LVSWL said:


> Laurabearz! thanks for posting a pic! Now I know what you look like. See you in a few days!



Woot woot!! I have officially started to pack


----------



## nickmom

Hello from poolside. This resort is awesome! We may inquire about adding on some points here. 
We had a good ride from PA with a stop overnight in NC.
The pool water is really warm and DS has gone down the side many times. Tomorrow is beach day and fireworks night. We did all our shopping at the Piggly Wiggly. My nephews are getting a kick out of the name of the store. 
For some reason I can't pick up the internet in our room. The pool is a few steps from our room so here I am catching up on reading. I'm very happy with our 2br. It is nice and big. Last yr we stayed in a studio.
We had a brief downpour today and it was when I was riding bike. I was soaked. LOL. 
We signed up for a bunch of activities. I'm looking forward to the dolphin tour on Wed morning. I'm hoping to see as many dolphins as last year. 
I had better get back to the room now. I will check in again. 
Carla


----------



## TinkRN

chum said:


> Most HH visitors don't bother with Daufuskie but it is a neat place.
> Marsh Side Mama's is such a cool place to grab a beer, shrimp n' grits and listen to live music.  This is an old school dive that you would be hard pressed to find anywhere else.  You would think you're on a movie set.  Dogs wander in and out and they had a huge hog that lived under the shack until it was too fat to fit from all the beer shared by patrons.  Mama's is not for everyone but it's a place you'll never forget.



We did stop at Marshside mamas but decided to eat at the Dirt Road Diner!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> OMG I am tearing up! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Say... how are the Seekters and other biting bugs? Do we need as much bug spray as we do sun screen? My guess is yes, with all the rain there...




It has been intermitten rain ever since we got here on Saturday night and there are pools of water around the resort.  The forcast is calling for more rain.  Now the biters haven't bothered me too much, but my poor DD has a few too many so be sure and bring something.


----------



## dallastxcpa

nickmom said:


> For some reason I can't pick up the internet in our room. The pool is a few steps from our room so here I am catching up on reading.
> Carla



Carla,

We are in 22 and the internet was okay and then went out at 5PM today.  The tech guy came and had to go upstairs to our neighbors unit to reconnect the wifi.  

It never started working again even though we had an excellent connection according to the computer.  

I am currently sitting in Big Murgies Den to get caught up and say hello to everyone.


----------



## dallastxcpa

My DMom and I started the day off at Signes Bakery.  We had the key lime pound cake and the chocolate cream cheese pound cake.  Both were YUMMY.  I am already planning to head back there again.  Maybe tommorrow morning.

My DMom and I did the Mickey Tie Dye today.  (One of the kids was supposed to go with me, but lost track of time and didn't show up).  I think the kids that were there did a much better job with the t-shirts; they were more creative)  Once again the CM's were awesome. 

Later we checked the kids in to the Teens Night Out and the adults headed to dinner.  Although it was a long drive we ate at the Salty Dog.  The food was very yummy.   We had oysters on the half shell, she crab soup, red snapper, and the captains platter.


----------



## mickeysbd2

My first post. Love HHI. stayed in 2br in 2008 and GV this year.


----------



## KristiP

I have started to get our things together we head out Sat. Can't wait


----------



## Laurabearz

mickeysbd2 said:


> My first post. Love HHI. stayed in 2br in 2008 and GV this year.



WELCOME TO THE DIS!!! So happy you joined us! 

The Grand villas at HHI are DEVINE!! IMO way nicer than the GV at OKW. We loved the fireplace and the huge great room. You will have a blast!!


----------



## nickmom

dallastxcpa said:


> Carla,
> 
> We are in 22 and the internet was okay and then went out at 5PM today.  The tech guy came and had to go upstairs to our neighbors unit to reconnect the wifi.
> 
> It never started working again even though we had an excellent connection according to the computer.
> 
> I am currently sitting in Big Murgies Den to get caught up and say hello to everyone.



Dallastxcpa - Hurray the in room Wi-Fi is working. Thanks for the heads up on the service yesterday. We are bldg 24, close to you. We are doing tie-dye shirts on thurs. How do you get to Signes Bakery? I have heard so many good things about it. 

The beach was wonderful today. DS got to fly a kite and had so much fun. The ocean temp is nice. Fun time. We will be grilling out for dinner tonight and then pool games and fireworks tonight. 

Carla


----------



## chum

Nice night for fireworks.
How were they?
I could hear them.


----------



## MarkyMouse

Hey everyone.  We are in building 30 this week.  My daughter is the asian girl to the right of the cast member in the second picture down.  Dallastxcpa, I think I spoke with you this morning.  We spent the day at the beach today and it was absolutely wonderful.  We took part in the sand sculpting class and then enjoyed the pool party this evening.  What a day.  We are all exhausted.  Anyway, this is our first summer here, after several off season visits.  Summer is great.  We will definitely plan to return next summer.


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey Marky!! Question for you... Did you like the sand sculpting? We are thinking about doing it and wondered if it was any good.

Thanks!!


----------



## dallastxcpa

nickmom said:


> Dallastxcpa - Hurray the in room Wi-Fi is working. Thanks for the heads up on the service yesterday. We are bldg 24, close to you. We are doing tie-dye shirts on thurs. How do you get to Signes Bakery? I have heard so many good things about it.
> 
> The beach was wonderful today. DS got to fly a kite and had so much fun. The ocean temp is nice. Fun time. We will be grilling out for dinner tonight and then pool games and fireworks tonight.
> 
> Carla



Carla,

I know it is on Arrow Road and you take a right when going from the resort.  I had to go out the other night after dark and tried to get by with out TOM TOM and well...... I can't navigate on this island.   I had to turn the GPS on to get back to the resort.  It took me awhile with my little detour.  Needless to say my DMom told me not to do that again as she was worried.


----------



## KristiP

We got a TomTom to and we will be trying it out for the first time on this trip. I am so ready we are so close to time and half way packed my goal is to finsh packing today. I love seeing pics. of people who are on trips there now.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I will be posting more pictures today I promise.  I have Mickey Tye Die, Marsh Tour, BBQ, Pool Party, Resort, and Fireworks pictures.  I am currently uploading but I took over 300 pictures in the last few days and it is taking a while to upload.  

I have the kayak tour in 30 minutes so when i get back from that all my pictures should be in photobucket.

On a side note the Pool Party and Fireworks last night were sooooo much fun.    I will post details later today for all of you that will be here later this summer.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

nickmom said:


> Dallastxcpa - Hurray the in room Wi-Fi is working. Thanks for the heads up on the service yesterday. We are bldg 24, close to you. We are doing tie-dye shirts on thurs. How do you get to Signes Bakery? I have heard so many good things about it.
> 
> The beach was wonderful today. DS got to fly a kite and had so much fun. The ocean temp is nice. Fun time. We will be grilling out for dinner tonight and then pool games and fireworks tonight.
> 
> Carla



Turn right on 278 as you exit the Shelter Cove area - Arrow road is the the last light before the traffic circle (about 3 miles) - turn right on Arrow and Signe's will be less than 1/2 mile on the right.

The fireworks were great last night!  The resort seems pretty full this week and the beach has been wonderful. Surf temperature is 78-79.


----------



## emma'smom

We do this every year. It is actually a pretty simple activity, but fun. A CM has sand equipment and meets you on the beach (or at the beach house and you go to the beach). She has pictures of different animals and you sculpt away. The CM offered us a few pointers and helped us now and then. At the end, you get a flag to mark your sculpture. My family spends the entire trip down (not every minute, but it is a point of conversation) thinking about what this year's sculpture should be. We've done a starfish and a sea turtle in past years (my kids are still pretty young).




Laurabearz said:


> Hey Marky!! Question for you... Did you like the sand sculpting? We are thinking about doing it and wondered if it was any good.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Laurabearz

emma'smom Thanks so much for your thoughts about it. I think we will give it a whirl, sounds like a nice family activity.


I just got back from picking up our Rental car (a Suburban of all things) and finishing up packing.

We would love to hit the road by 430-5 am but we shall see. We are spending 3 nights in Atlanta, before heading over to HHI, but frankly the kids just want to get to hilton head and skip Six Flags!

I put a fresh coat of blue shelack on meh toes so I guess that means I am all ready to go!


----------



## nickmom

Hello from bldg 24 again. Took the behind the ears DVC tour and dolphin watching this morning. If anyone has the chance to do the DVC tour and hasn't taken it...take the time. It was really informative about the resort. This week is going to fast. Tonight is nice dinner out and exploring the shopping stops.  Last night we grilled out. YUM. Secured a grill about 4pm. 
Pool party was fun and enjoyed the fireworks from our balcony.

Dallastxcpa - We will try to find the bakery on our travels tonight.

Carla


----------



## MarkyMouse

hey guys.  Very busy today.  Just finished golfing at Golden Bear.  Nice course.  Anyway, the sand sculpting is very easy and a LOT of fun.  Kind of addicting too.  Funny thing.  We were supposed to do a manatee but it wasn't lookking like a manatee so we turned it into a sea turtle.  The instructor thought that was hilarious.  it is definitely worth the effort (because there is very little effort involved).

We took the toll road back from Hudson's after a late lunch following the golf.  Anyway we went right by Signes.  Just turn right out of Shelter cove and then turn right on arrow road.  Signes is a little down on the right.  shouldn't be hard to find.  

The week is flying by.  We are supposed to play Arthur hills tomorrow.  then a full beach day on Friday.  Can't believe how quickly the time flies.


----------



## dallastxcpa

nickmom said:


> Hello from bldg 24 again. Took the behind the ears DVC tour and dolphin watching this morning. If anyone has the chance to do the DVC tour and hasn't taken it...take the time. It was really informative about the resort. This week is going to fast. Tonight is nice dinner out and exploring the shopping stops.  Last night we grilled out. YUM. Secured a grill about 4pm.
> Pool party was fun and enjoyed the fireworks from our balcony.
> 
> Dallastxcpa - We will try to find the bakery on our travels tonight.
> 
> Carla




Carla,

We were on the behind the ears tour today.    It was very good.  We would have loved to do a dolphin tour, but kayaked today instead.  Boy was it hot!


----------



## I heart the mouse

We leave 3 weeks from yesterday and all of your posts live from HHI are getting me so darn excited for this trip.  I have never been to HHI, and you are all helping me understand what to expect!!  
For the tours..Kayaking, dolphins..can you sign up that day, or is that something you should book prior to your arrival?
I can't wait for new pictures!!


----------



## iloveokw

Wow this week has flown by another great meal on HHI - last night we did early bird at Marley's - good food and atmosphere.  Today Mike and Melissa are parasailing and then we are trying Capt. Woody's for the first time.  Have to check out tomorrow.



PS Don't forget to tell Dottie in the Merchantile howdy when she is working.  She's a DVCer too.


----------



## dallastxcpa

*The pool party starts off with carnival games and snow cones.*


















*B'Lou Crabbe making balloon animals:*






*Then the games begin.  We did the ice cream drop although there were several games to play and some of the games were played twice so that everyone could participate.*






*Skylar was enjoying this a little too much!*

















*After the games the cast members are introduced:*











*Look at the kids wating for the slide to open up:*






*And the dancing begins:*


----------



## dallastxcpa

*Almost time:*







*Boom:*


----------



## dallastxcpa

One of my kids had a biking accident last night and got a deep gash on her leg.  We called the front desk and asked about minor emergency centers and were told that there weren't any on the island.

My DMom took the afflicted child to the emergency room at the hospital and the service was excellent.  Courtney got three stitches, a tetnus shot, and a pescription for antibiotics.  

We thought they would be gone all night, but they left at about 6:40 PM and were back by about 8:15 with prescription in hand from CVS.  

We still made dinner at the Sea Shack which was very good. 

A CM at the front desk had called to check on Courtney while we were gone and we told her all was well.


----------



## chum

dallastxcpa,
Great fireworks photos.  Those aren't easy to get and look nice.
Sorry to hear about the injury.
The doc in the boxes are not open late so the HH Hospital is the only choice.
It's usually very quiet in there.
I trust the healing goes well and she will have a scar (not too big I hope) to brag about.  "And this one I got on Hilton Head"!


----------



## iloveokw

Chrcked out today, but not before a wonderful breakfast with attitude at Harold's Diner.  Hope everyone travels safely and hope to see you next year!


----------



## KristiP

I am about to start packing up in less than 24 hours we should be there. I am sooooo ready


----------



## DisneyNotes

Are the Shrimp Boil and the Star Spangled dinners both on Tuesday?


----------



## JandT'smom

We just spent a great week at HH and this past week the Star spangled party is on Tuesdays (as it was last year) and the Shrimp boil is on Thursday. The Menu for the Shrimp boil looked great but the kids wanted the Old Oyster factory for our last night. It has become a family tradition.


----------



## DisneyNotes

Thanks for the info on the Shrimp Boil.  I wish we could do that, but we won't be there on a Thursday night.  We will get to attend the Tuesday Star Spangled dinner.


----------



## Simba's Mom

dallastxcpa said:


> My DMom and I started the day off at Signes Bakery.  We had the key lime pound cake and the chocolate cream cheese pound cake.  Both were YUMMY.
> Although it was a long drive we ate at the Salty Dog.  The food was very yummy.   We had oysters on the half shell, she crab soup, red snapper, and the captains platter.


OMG-key lime pound cake at Signe's and she crab soup at the Salty Dog-two of my favorite foods at HHI.  I'm drooling here!


----------



## Simba's Mom

chum said:


> Good tip.
> I heard rumors but nothing concrete until your story.
> Capt Seafood is at Beach Market which is across the street from Coligny on the beach side.
> The good thing about Capt Seafood is that they usually have a good selection of local fish.  The bad news is they are a no frills restaurant.



Please keep your ears open and post here about Captain's Seafood.  We used to love it when it was right near the resort.  Anyplace that has paper towels on the table can't be all bad.  But then right after it moved to its current place, we went and the whole time we were there, we were the only diners in there.  It felt very awkward and so we haven't been back since (we wondered if it would even be open long).


----------



## LVSWL

WebmasterDoc said:


> Turn right on 278 as you exit the Shelter Cove area - Arrow road is the the last light before the traffic circle (about 3 miles) - turn right on Arrow and Signe's will be less than 1/2 mile on the right.
> 
> The fireworks were great last night!  The resort seems pretty full this week and the beach has been wonderful. Surf temperature is 78-79.



Doc, are you still at HHI? We checked in yesterday.


----------



## LVSWL

Just checking in on the thread, hope all of the mid-June Dissers made it to HHI safely. It is HOT HOT HOT here, but beautiful otherwise. Lots of folks checking in today, so I imagine the resort will be in full swing this week. Friday and Saturday were kinda quiet. Our building was almost empty.


----------



## JandT'smom

LVSWL we just left on Friday It was really hot last week too. Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## iloveokw

We checked out Friday.  We were so thankful that we didn't have the constant rain of the three weeks before and it was hot, but not near as bad as the same week last year when they broke records everyday.  Looking forward to next June!  It was so nice to see favorite castmembers and the "regular DVCers of June".


----------



## KristiP

we got here today late. We had a hard drive from Arkansas because it rained very hard almost the whole. We hope to get to lots of great stuff tom.
So far what we have seen of the resort looks good. Shadow wasn't here. I ask a man tonight and he told me he wasn't sure when shawdow would be here.


----------



## LVSWL

KristiP said:


> we got here today late. We had a hard drive from Arkansas because it rained very hard almost the whole. We hope to get to lots of great stuff tom.
> So far what we have seen of the resort looks good. Shadow wasn't here. I ask a man tonight and he told me he wasn't sure when shawdow would be here.



KristiP-We saw a car from Arkansas in the parking lot in front of the lodge tonight when we were riding our bikes. I wonder if that was you. What a long way to come. I know you are glad to be here. We have not seen Shadow since we got here on Friday, but it has been wicked hot, and it is tough on dogs in this heat. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## DisneyNotes

I need feedback on golf courses.  We are considering Hilton Head National and Robert Trent Jones for our 2 days of golf.  Thought we would play one in the morning and another in the afternoon (on different days).  Anyone have good or bad experiences with these or other suggestions?


----------



## chum

DisneyNotes said:


> I need feedback on golf courses.  We are considering Hilton Head National and Robert Trent Jones for our 2 days of golf.  Thought we would play one in the morning and another in the afternoon (on different days).  Anyone have good or bad experiences with these or other suggestions?



We have a home on Trent Jones so I'm partial to that course.  It has plenty of water on the back 9 and even an elevated green that overlooks the ocean.
RTJ offers air conditioned carts so that's a big plus this time of year.
Of course RTJ is just across the street (US278) from the DVC.

National is very well kept and always a favorite of locals and visitors.
Colleton River (Nicklaus) is my choice for top course in the area just above Cherokee.


----------



## DisneyNotes

Carts with a/c.  I'm sold.  Do you have to reserve those carts in advance or do they all have a/c?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Did someone say golf at HHI?  DH lives to play golf at HHI.  RTJ is his absolute favorite of all the ones he's played (so far, about 9 different courses).  But then, he's partial to RTJ designed courses.  He hasn't played HH National, but he's heard excellent things about it.  Chum, a home on the RTJ course?  You're his hero!


----------



## DisneyNotes

Well, RTJ it is!  Glad to hear such good things about it.  I'm still considering National for the 2nd golf day.


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey everyone!! I just hooked up my computer here at Disney's HHI resort. It's seems pretty fast and from the looks of it each building has its own transponder or whatever they are called

Tonight is kids night out so us big people are heading out ourselves!! So I am off to get ready!!

If anyone has any questions let me konw. There are LOTS of new activites and this new thing called the BUTTON LANYARD not to be confussed with a PIN lanyard. There is one craft meeting where you make the lanyard, then most of the other activites if the b ring their button lanyard with them, they get a different button for each of them.

Ok got to run!

OH OH OH KristP recognized me today by my TOES!!! It was great seeing you at the beach house!!!


----------



## DisneyNotes

I have questions.
What time does the beach house close?
Can we still use our keys and get through to the beach after the beach house closes?
BBQ on Tuesday and Shrimp Boil on Thursday?

Thanks in advance and have fun tonight!


----------



## chum

DisneyNotes said:


> Carts with a/c.  I'm sold.  Do you have to reserve those carts in advance or do they all have a/c?



All of the carts have AC.  There is a device that blows cold air on your neck from behind.  It's a cool idea (pun intended).

You'll also get the chance to see some gators.


----------



## DisneyNotes

Gators while golfing?  Well, that would be more than I bargained for.  However, it'll take more than gators to pull me away from the a/c carts.  I think we'll still give the course a try.  Plus, if I don't golf well, I can blame it on the fact that I was distracted by looking out for gators.


----------



## KristiP

LVSWL- I bet that was our van you saw. They said Shadow will be here tom. So we are hoping to see her.

Laurabarz- it was nice to meet you too. I hope your ankle gets better. 

So far we are having fun. We swam all day at the Beach, the Beach housepool, and the pool here. we ate supper at the Old Oyster Factory( I think that is the name) it was really good.


----------



## nickmom

DisneyNotes said:


> I have questions.
> What time does the beach house close?
> Can we still use our keys and get through to the beach after the beach house closes?
> 
> I'm not sure what time the beach house closes, but we went to the beach at 9:30 at night and couldn't get in the beach house. The key didn't work. There are paths under the bldg and next to the bldg to get on the beach. I will suggest going to the beach at night with flashlights. We had a great time walking and watching people catching crabs. We also saw some cool sand scalptures. You will need light it's really dark.
> 
> Carla


----------



## DisneyNotes

Thanks for the answer.  As long as we can still get to the beach then it really doesn't matter what time the house and pool close.  Good tip about the flashlights.  I'll add those to my packing list now.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

NO Lights!

Shield your eyes and let them adjust to the dark.  

Then you can enjoy the sky.  With the Milky Way coming up shortly after sunset it will be beautiful....if the gunky weather we have down here doesn't get in the way.   

If you are lucky, you might be able to catch a thunderstorm out at sea.   Now THAT is magical.


----------



## DisneyNotes

Hmm - That's true that we would like to see the night sky.  Maybe we'll use the flashlights to find our way to the beach and then turn them off to enjoy the stars.  

I see you're from Savannah.  We have heard wonderful things about your city and are looking forward to our day trip there.


----------



## LVSWL

Woo Hoo! I met another Disser! KristiP and her DH. I was riding my bike with my family and saw her car with the Arkansas plates and went up to the window and asked if she was on the Disboards. So cool to meet them. Such nice people, wish it had been earlier in the week. Still haven't found Laurabearz with her blue toes. I have had my 14year old DS swim under water several times to check out ladies toes in the pool. All in all, great week at HHI, very hot, quite a bit of rain. My only complaint is this bozo who checked in beside us yesterday who doesn't seem to understand the concept of "non-smoking" resort and "designated smoking areas" and keeps smoking on his balcony. He is getting on my last nerve. Anyway, for all of you who are traveling home or on your way in the next several days, be safe.


----------



## hannah's dad

We're driving down from Ohio tomorrow morning to Savannah, spending the night there and then attempting to eat at The Lady and Sons for their Sunday brunch.  Then, off the HHI Sunday afternoon!  We cannot wait - this is our third consective year.  

Thanks to all for posting live from the resort and especially the pictures!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

hannah's dad said:


> We're driving down from Ohio tomorrow morning to Savannah, spending the night there and then attempting to eat at The Lady and Sons for their Sunday brunch. Then, off the HHI Sunday afternoon! We cannot wait - this is our third consective year.
> 
> Thanks to all for posting live from the resort and especially the pictures!


 Curious....do you own at HHI? If not, any problems at 7 mos? Thanks,


----------



## hannah's dad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Curious....do you own at HHI? If not, any problems at 7 mos? Thanks,




We don't own at HHI.  Instead, we rent DVC points from a HHI owner and book at the 11 month window.  We've done this three times and it has worked just fine all three times.  However, this means once we return home in late June we then need to find someone to rent from and book by mid July.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

hannah's dad said:


> We don't own at HHI. Instead, we rent DVC points from a HHI owner and book at the 11 month window. We've done this three times and it has worked just fine all three times. However, this means once we return home in late June we then need to find someone to rent from and book by mid July.


 I was hoping you were getting lucky at 7 mos....


----------



## dallastxcpa

BWV Dreamin said:


> I was hoping you were getting lucky at 7 mos....



I think there were several of us non-owners who got lucky this summer and snagged a reservation at the seven month mark.  However, based on what I have read here on the boards and the discussions I had with people at the resort this summer was the exception due to the economy.  

There may not be as many openings once things pick back up so renting from an owner might be the safest bet.


----------



## podsnel

Hi everyone!! Can anyone recommend a restaurant that will take a reservation for a group of 11?  Would love to not have to wait 2 hours for dinner!!  Thanks!

Ellen


----------



## KristiP

LVSWL- It was super nice to meet you. Thank you for coming over and talking to us. We made it home safe ,we had a great time. If I can figure out how to post pics. then I am going to try and write my 1st trip report.

I love Dvc members we meet so many nice people. Lots of people told us about trips they had taken as DVC members. 

We had a great week and loved Disney's HHI Resort.


----------



## LVSWL

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone!! Can anyone recommend a restaurant that will take a reservation for a group of 11?  Would love to not have to wait 2 hours for dinner!!  Thanks!
> 
> Ellen



Tonight we ate at Truffles. It was fabulous! My son and I had the salmon, my husband had the grouper, and my other son had the chicken alfredo with applewood smoked bacon/spinach and tomatoes. Best meal we have had outside of WDW. Great martinis also. We called 30 minutes ahead of time and got a ressie for 6:45. They have the menu on the web. Great service. We will always go back to this restaurant! I feel sure you could get in with no problem. This was a Saturday night and we got in ok.


----------



## Laurabearz

LVSWL said:


> Tonight we ate at Truffles. It was fabulous! My son and I had the salmon, my husband had the grouper, and my other son had the chicken alfredo with applewood smoked bacon/spinach and tomatoes. Best meal we have had outside of WDW. Great martinis also. We called 30 minutes ahead of time and got a ressie for 6:45. They have the menu on the web. Great service. We will always go back to this restaurant! I feel sure you could get in with no problem. *This was a Saturday night and we got in ok. *



hehe it's FRIDAY


----------



## Laurabearz

oh and we decided to stay tomorrow night on cash. Thank goodness they had a room.

And as a FYI Saturday night runs $340something for the night (2 bedroom) with the member discount. If I recall it was $325 for a Saturday Night 2 years ago, so that's not bad eh?? 

LVSWL will we ever run across each other??


----------



## iloveokw

LVSWL- please let the front desk know that your neighbor isn't using the designated  smoking areas believe you me I will if it happens to us!


----------



## LVSWL

Laurabearz said:


> hehe it's FRIDAY



Girl, I'm on HHI time, no watch, no calendar, everyday is Saturday, lol.


----------



## LVSWL

iloveokw said:


> LVSWL- please let the front desk know that your neighbor isn't using the designated  smoking areas believe you me I will if it happens to us!



I have called them 4  times. The first three times they called him and reminded him of the closest smoking areas  to him, and after the third also called me back and said that they saw that we only had two days remaining on our ressie and they could move us . I was not very gracious after that. I explained that I did not think that it was correct that we had been in our villa for 7 days and we were following the rules and our "neighbor" checks in and immediately begins to break the rules and they want US to move! They said that they need to get a visual on him, so I said that maybe when I call the front desk you should send the "closest CM" maybe someone from the mercantile(we are near there) on over instead of calling him because when you call him all he does is put out the cigarette. She said well, when the maids clean after his stay, if they smell smoke he will be accessed the $250 charge, so I say, basically what you are saying is that he can smoke all week because you aren't going to do anything and I have to put up with it, and then IF the maids smell it you will pop him for $250.
Anyway, I am not a happy camper about it.


----------



## Laurabearz

I say we get some super soakers and launch an attack on him!!!  What floor is he on??


----------



## Laurabearz

OH and we are heading down to the "window" to see if there is anything the kids want to sign up for today so I will keep a look out for the evil smokeer!!!


----------



## daisyduck123

LVSWL said:


> My only complaint is this bozo who checked in beside us yesterday who doesn't seem to understand the concept of "non-smoking" resort and "designated smoking areas" and keeps smoking on his balcony. He is getting on my last nerve.



That's just downright wrong! 

I would take a few pics. with my camera & go show them to the cast member.


----------



## Disneymom2266

Conan the Librarian said:


> NO Lights!
> 
> Shield your eyes and let them adjust to the dark.
> 
> Then you can enjoy the sky.  With the Milky Way coming up shortly after sunset it will be beautiful....if the gunky weather we have down here doesn't get in the way.
> 
> If you are lucky, you might be able to catch a thunderstorm out at sea.   Now THAT is magical.



Conan,

I am about 21 days away from my fabulous HHI vacation!!  Is there anything you suggest my family and I absolutely do on our day trip to Savannah? Last time we were at HHI, we only had 2 nights, so we didnt see much. This time I cannot wait to see Savannah. Any suggestions, you can email me at cruella2266@comcast.net. I check email everyday. Thank you!!!


----------



## podsnel

LVSWL said:


> Tonight we ate at Truffles. It was fabulous! My son and I had the salmon, my husband had the grouper, and my other son had the chicken alfredo with applewood smoked bacon/spinach and tomatoes. Best meal we have had outside of WDW. Great martinis also. We called 30 minutes ahead of time and got a ressie for 6:45. They have the menu on the web. Great service. We will always go back to this restaurant! I feel sure you could get in with no problem. This was a Saturday night and we got in ok.



Thank-you!! That sounds very nice- I'll have everyone take a look online!



LVSWL said:


> I have called them 4  times. The first three times they called him and reminded him of the closest smoking areas  to him, and after the third also called me back and said that they saw that we only had two days remaining on our ressie and they could move us . I was not very gracious after that. I explained that I did not think that it was correct that we had been in our villa for 7 days and we were following the rules and our "neighbor" checks in and immediately begins to break the rules and they want US to move! They said that they need to get a visual on him, so I said that maybe when I call the front desk you should send the "closest CM" maybe someone from the mercantile(we are near there) on over instead of calling him because when you call him all he does is put out the cigarette. She said well, when the maids clean after his stay, if they smell smoke he will be accessed the $250 charge, so I say, basically what you are saying is that he can smoke all week because you aren't going to do anything and I have to put up with it, and then IF the maids smell it you will pop him for $250.
> Anyway, I am not a happy camper about it.



So do they send YOU the $250???  Disney is good about making rules, but not so much in enforcing them.... Sorry about the smoker.


----------



## KristiP

DisneyMom2266
we just got back from HHI and while we were there we did a day trip to Savannah, and we loved it. It is one of the best city's like that we have seen. We took a trolley ride ,and they told us the history of the city. We saw where they have made movies ect. We had our kids take there pic. on the bench Tom Hanks sat on while making Forest Gump.





[/IMG]


----------



## mgrebenc

Hi,

Returned home late Friday after another wonderful trip.  We tried Truffles this trip also.  Best meal of the trip.  DS ordered his tuna rare and it was obviously not rare, they bent over backwards trying to make him happy while they redid his order.  Did not see the infamous "smoker".

Good luck to anyone there this week.  Very, very hot.  Stay hydrated and enjoy.

Mary


----------



## hannah's dad

We are on our way.  DW and DD7 and buying some sand toys off island and we should be at the resort by 3pm!  It is 96 degrees and everyone is looking forward to swimming!  I'll report back tonight.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Summer finally arrives here in the Low Country.   Enjoy the weather!

Have you been to Signe's?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Conan the Librarian said:


> Have you been to Signe's?




And if so, I always wondered what Signe's lines are like in the Summertime.  It can get fairly crowded (a wait to eat) even off-season.


----------



## mgrebenc

Speaking of long lines on HHI.  When we came out of Truffles we noticed a huge crowd next door.  Then we see it is the infamous Sea Shack.  I told DH, "there is no food on the face of this earth that I would stand in that line in almost 100 degrees for."

Mary


----------



## KristiP

We also went by the Sea Shack. When we drove up my DH started to laugh and ask me do you really want to eat there. It was a really big line. We went to Hudson's instead, It was great there. My husaband said he ate the best gumbo he had in his life there.


----------



## hannah's dad

The resort is as beautiful as ever.  We went swimming and kids rode bikes all around the resort this afternoon.  A huge storm came in at 8pm to cancel the campfire, but the castmembers led Goofy Bingo .  As always, the castmembers tonight were great.


----------



## carolinadj

Well, you can add me to the list of HHI lovers.  I've been converted!  And to think I spent the last few years going to VB when HH was right around the corner!


----------



## Laurabearz

KristiP said:


> We also went by the Sea Shack. When we drove up my DH started to laugh and ask me do you really want to eat there. It was a really big line. We went to Hudson's instead, It was great there. My husaband said he ate the best gumbo he had in his life there.



We ate at Hudsons too and LOVED IT!! The fried shrimp... omg it was so fresh tasting and the very light batter was a perfect match to bring out the freshness. Every bite was like WOW that's the best fried shrimp I have ever had lol



carolinadj said:


> Well, you can add me to the list of HHI lovers.  I've been converted!  And to think I spent the last few years going to VB when HH was right around the corner!



They sure are different resorts arent they?? Both on the beach but worlds apart.

I have uploaded some videos to You Tube, if you search Laurabearz they should come up  

I am also working on my trippie report


----------



## FlyingBelle

We made it!  Sooooo wish we were staying at Disney's resort instead of sea pines. Having fun though.  HOT!!!


----------



## KristiP

Laurabearz- what is the name of your trip report? I was looking for it to read.


----------



## Laurabearz

KristiP said:


> Laurabearz- what is the name of your trip report? I was looking for it to read.



I am still writing it in Word... I will let ya know when it's ready.


----------



## carolinadj

Laurabearz, I will head over to YouTube and check out the HHI video.  Thanks for letting us know you posted it.


----------



## dallastxcpa

Laurabearz said:


> I am also working on my trippie report





*I have got to get going.  I haven't even started mine yet..... and I've already been back longer than I care to admit.  Hopefully I will have some time to get it started this week.  I still have some photo organization to do, but for now I will leave you with this......*


----------



## brasey

That picture is beautiful, I can't wait to enjoy one those sunsets in August.


----------



## dallastxcpa

brasey said:


> That picture is beautiful, I can't wait to enjoy one those sunsets in August.



Actually at HHI it is sunrise....   I basically rolled out of bed, brushed my teeth, grabbed my camera and headed to the beach house.  The guard at the gate going to the beach just kind of laughed and nodded as my sleepy self drove through at 6:30 AM that morning and the sun was already up at that point and I was running late.

You can get some great pictures of the sun setting over the marsh at the resort though.


----------



## Laurabearz

dallastxcpa said:


> You can get some great pictures of the sun setting over the marsh at the resort though.


----------



## hannah's dad

We just returned from the Star Spangled Tuesday.  It was a beautiful day today - temps in the 90's but comfortable in the pool.  The cast members were great as always at the pool games this afternoon and the pool party tonight and everyone was in good spirits.  Tomorrow morning is the beach!


----------



## nickmom

found this on the beach at night





check the hidden mickey ears on this tree.










fun waves!





the flowers were so pretty.


Carla - missing HHI.


----------



## Love2Cruise

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone!! Can anyone recommend a restaurant that will take a reservation for a group of 11?  Would love to not have to wait 2 hours for dinner!!  Thanks!
> 
> Ellen


We were at HHi last week and ate at Dye's Gullah Fixins in the Pineland shopping center.  You have to make a reservation as she does not take any "walk ins"  It was the best meal we have ever had on HHI!!
Wonderful authentic southern cooking.  If you call a few days ahead I'm sure she would accomodate a party of 11


----------



## El&Asmom

I'm getting ready to book our first HH trip for next summer.  Do you guys think mid June or mid July would be a better time to go as far as crowds and weather, or are they about the same.  Dd1s bday is July 11, so we were thinking about going that week.  I just didn't know if July would be really crowded and significantly hotter than June, or if they're about the same.

Hope everyone is having fun at HH.  I'm loving the pictures.


----------



## dredick

Hello everyone!
I am sure these questions have been addressed in this thread, but i can't find the answers as they are really opinions i am looking for. We are thinking of using our points for HH in March. I live in SC, so I know the weather can be kinda cold still...but does anyone want to tell me about their March trips?? Did you swim? We have 2 boys that will be 10 & 12...will the be happy with a weekend stay here? Can I do this resort in 3 days? We have never done a non-WDW vacation...we are very much a park family...so will we be happy w/HH? thanks for your time =) Also, do i need to jump on this ASAP?? Do the rooms go fast in March?


----------



## Laurabearz

I have started my trip report... 

Friends from Hell... A Disney's Hilton Head Island Trip Report


----------



## nashville_minnie

Heloo DVC DISers-

I am going to be vacationing in Savannah in July and would like to make a day trip over to HHI, and of course, stop in at the DVC resort.  I am not a DVC member (yet), just a big Disney fan.

Is there a gift shop and perhaps a quick service food location that I could get a snack at?  I am just curious if the resort/cast members are open to a non-overnight type of guest?

Thanks so much for your thoughts!


----------



## Simba's Mom

dredick said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am sure these questions have been addressed in this thread, but i can't find the answers as they are really opinions i am looking for. We are thinking of using our points for HH in March. I live in SC, so I know the weather can be kinda cold still...but does anyone want to tell me about their March trips?? Did you swim? We have 2 boys that will be 10 & 12...will the be happy with a weekend stay here? Can I do this resort in 3 days? We have never done a non-WDW vacation...we are very much a park family...so will we be happy w/HH? thanks for your time =) Also, do i need to jump on this ASAP?? Do the rooms go fast in March?



We've been twice in March.  We're not really swimmers, so we've never gone swimming in March.  It's a perfect time of year, however, for things like bike riding, miniature golf, walks.  Hopefully your boys will be OK then, but I remember when we were there one March, one family had a boy that age who didn't want to join them on any resort activities-beach walks, tours of Pinckney, etc.  but just wanted to play on the pool table in Big Murgie's Den.  I remember at one point, the mother looked forlornly at me and said "I guess my children no longer want to vacation with us."  It was so sad, but the weather was yucky. You can "do the resort" in 3 days, or you can take 9 days, and as far as I'm concerned, still enjoy it.


----------



## dredick

Simba's Mom said:


> We've been twice in March. We're not really swimmers, so we've never gone swimming in March. It's a perfect time of year, however, for things like bike riding, miniature golf, walks. Hopefully your boys will be OK then, but I remember when we were there one March, one family had a boy that age who didn't want to join them on any resort activities-beach walks, tours of Pinckney, etc. but just wanted to play on the pool table in Big Murgie's Den. I remember at one point, the mother looked forlornly at me and said "I guess my children no longer want to vacation with us." It was so sad, but the weather was yucky. You can "do the resort" in 3 days, or you can take 9 days, and as far as I'm concerned, still enjoy it.


 thanks so much =) How early do the March ressies disappear?


----------



## podsnel

Love2Cruise said:


> We were at HHi last week and ate at Dye's Gullah Fixins in the Pineland shopping center.  You have to make a reservation as she does not take any "walk ins"  It was the best meal we have ever had on HHI!!
> Wonderful authentic southern cooking.  If you call a few days ahead I'm sure she would accomodate a party of 11



Thank-you! I will add it to the list of restaurants for the family to choose from!  So funny you mentioned it- I had  never heard of it before, and two days ago it's a place I read about for nearly 1/2 an hour! What did you eat?

Thanks,
Ellen


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Vacationing in Savannah in July?  Are you insane!?!?!?!?

Imagine if you will...a hot desert, but, your in boiling water at the same time!

WE do get very warm here in Savannah, but, you will be indeed welcome.

There is a gift shot at the HHI resort.  My wife and I occationally drive over for a Mickey Premium when we have to be that way.

The also have a Grill on site.  They have great burgers and Onion Rings.  If Joyce is cooking, they're even better.

Get the DVC folks to give you a tour.  It's a wonderful escape.

Anything else?




nashville_minnie said:


> Heloo DVC DISers-
> 
> I am going to be vacationing in Savannah in July and would like to make a day trip over to HHI, and of course, stop in at the DVC resort.  I am not a DVC member (yet), just a big Disney fan.
> 
> Is there a gift shop and perhaps a quick service food location that I could get a snack at?  I am just curious if the resort/cast members are open to a non-overnight type of guest?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts!


----------



## MinnieGi

Just back from our third summer week in HHI and as usual we had an awesome time.  We enjoyed a Grand Villa this time.  I think it will be so hard to go back to a one or two bedroom now!!!!  It was awesome!!

We enjoyed the Tues. star spangled BBQ and pool party.  My kids so look forward to that night every year.  My DD loves to do the dancing and my ds loves to do the silly contests & games.  He did the gummy worms in pudding again this year.  We also did the campfire and Mickey tie dyes which came out great.  We were also there for parts of the new karoke afternoon by the pool which was a hoot.  The cm's at HHI are just super and really add to its charm.  We love that we so many of the same ones every summer!!

We tend to spend most of our time on the beach as we just love it there!!!  My kids had a blast collecting crabs, hermit crabs, sand dollars, starfish, & conchs and studying them up close before we put them all back to sea.  We must have rescued at least ten starfish that got stranded during low tide and threw them back in.  We also spotted the closed pod of dolphins that I've ever seen to the beach.  We were in the water mesmerized and they swam by so close to us!!!

My DD and I enjoyed shopping over at SHelter Cove marina and listening to Shannon Tanner on evening also.  

We really enjoyed the weather this week too, it was hot, but not steaming hot like our past summer weeks.  Or maybe since the kids and I had spent the previous week in the Bahamas on a cruise and parts of Orlando where the humidity was super high we actually thought the temps at HHI were wonderful!!!

Can't wait to go back again next summer!!!  And everyone having a trip coming up have an awesome time!!!


----------



## edk35

hannah's dad said:


> We're driving down from Ohio tomorrow morning to Savannah, spending the night there and then attempting to eat at The Lady and Sons for their Sunday brunch.  Then, off the HHI Sunday afternoon!  We cannot wait - this is our third consective year.
> 
> Thanks to all for posting live from the resort and especially the pictures!




Hey post how the brunch is!! I would love to try that place!!!


----------



## DisneyNotes

Ditto on the request for Lady and Sons info.  We are considering driving over there for a meal, too.


----------



## chum

Lady and Sons is tricky.
It helps if you are staying in Savannah for more than one day.
There are 2 lines - one on the restaurant side and one across the street.
Most folks are waiting to make a reservation for that evening or the next day.
I don't know if the process has changed but get there before they open and get in line.  By the time they get to you you'll find out what's available.

If you are a party of two then ask to sit at the bar and you'll get in quicker.


----------



## mgrebenc

Laura,

I just can't believe we were there at the same time.  Our vacation was so calm and relaxing and yours was so full of adventure and drama.

I love reading your report cause if I wrote one it would be so durned boring compared to yours.

My niece's baby was the one around the pool walking up to strangers and biting their toes.  I would have sent her over to give your friend a good biting had I known.

Mary


----------



## edk35

chum said:


> Lady and Sons is tricky.
> It helps if you are staying in Savannah for more than one day.
> There are 2 lines - one on the restaurant side and one across the street.
> Most folks are waiting to make a reservation for that evening or the next day.
> I don't know if the process has changed but get there before they open and get in line.  By the time they get to you you'll find out what's available.
> 
> If you are a party of two then ask to sit at the bar and you'll get in quicker.




Can you call and make a ressie?? Also are they opened year round? What are our chances of dining there the week of New Year's? Thanks


----------



## gingermouse17

haven't been on the boards for awhile but if you could add my name

currently at HHI  - arrived June 27th and leaving on July 5th


----------



## Conan the Librarian

(From Paula's website)

Because y'all have made us so popular and to ensure that everyone has an equal opportunity to eat with us, we cannot accept reservations for parties smaller than ten persons most days of the year. We do however have a priority seating system and this is how it works:

Every day of the week, our hostess begins to take names at 9:30 am for lunch and dinner on a first come first served basis. Our hostess is located at the podium on Congress Street in front of the restaurant. You must appear in person to receive a priority seating time.

Sunday, as always, is buffet only and we are open from 11am until 5 pm.

The Lady & Sons gladly takes reservations for parties of ten or more. Reservations must be made by calling the restaurant at 912.233.2600. Reservations can not be made via email or through this site.

We do accept telephone reservations for smaller parties on the following dates:

Valentines Day: Thursday, February 14
Easter: Sunday, March 23
Mother's Day: Sunday, May 11
Father's Day: Sunday, June 15
Thanksgiving Day: Thursday, November 27
New Year's Eve: Wednesday, December 31

We are located at the corner of Whitaker and Congress Streets in Downtown Savannah. Parking for the Lady & Sons restaurant is all on-street parking. You will not have to pay the meters after 5 pm on weekdays, or on Saturdays or Sundays. The Lady & Sons is completely handicap accessible.

(Dress for the heat and bring an Umbrella.  Be prepared to wait)


----------



## Love2Cruise

podsnel said:


> Thank-you! I will add it to the list of restaurants for the family to choose from!  So funny you mentioned it- I had  never heard of it before, and two days ago it's a place I read about for nearly 1/2 an hour! What did you eat?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ellen


there were 5 of us and we ordered 4 different things.  My DH and I ordered the Low countrry boil and the bourban-whiskey pork chops and shared our entrees with each other (Dye suggested we do this)  Both were fabulous.  My poor bar-b-que pork chops will forever be a disappointment now.  We also had the collard greens, butter beans and candied yams.  All great, and I never liked collard greens before.  My DD 11 loved her pork ribs and Macaroni and cheese and butter beans and my DD19 and her friend raved about their Sunday's Best chicken.  It was half a fried chicken!  and they could'nt stop eating.  We really enjoyed the whole dining experience.   No room for dessert, but the warm cornbread with a sugar cane syrup satisfied us as something sweet.  The best part was that it is reasonably priced (for Hilton Head) and no one was unhappy with their meal.


----------



## FlyingBelle

Just back from HHI...

We were staying at Sea Pines, but made a trip over to Shelter Cove and the very nice folks at Disney let us in for a tour and a stop at the gift shop - just beautiful!

We also went to Savannah for a day trip - we had a party of 30, and had reservations at the Lady & Sons... we got the "banquet room" which is in the basement and had the dinner buffet - very  yummy!!!  Love her fried chicken and mac & cheese, but especially loved the garlic cheese muffins and the pot roast... making my microwave lunch today look pretty pathetic.


----------



## podsnel

FlyingBelle said:


> Just back from HHI...
> 
> We were staying at Sea Pines, but made a trip over to Shelter Cove and the very nice folks at Disney let us in for a tour and a stop at the gift shop - just beautiful!
> 
> We also went to Savannah for a day trip - we had a party of 30, and had reservations at the Lady & Sons... we got the "banquet room" which is in the basement and had the dinner buffet - very  yummy!!!  Love her fried chicken and mac & cheese, but especially loved the garlic cheese muffins and the pot roast... making my microwave lunch today look pretty pathetic.



Wow! Lucky you!!  How did you make your ressie and how far in advance?

TIA-
Ellen


----------



## FlyingBelle

podsnel said:


> Wow! Lucky you!!  How did you make your ressie and how far in advance?
> 
> TIA-
> Ellen



We had a family reunion, so our reunion coordinator made the reservations w/ Lady & Sons several months ago.  They gave us very strict guidelines - everyone in the party needed to be there on time, 1 person late = no one eats & a $250 charge.  Have to have the buffet with a group that large, no one goes to the buffet until all the drink orders have been taken, then you have 1.5 hours to eat.

In reality, I see why they need everyone on time - a late party could screw up their whole night.  And they were not that strict with the actual buffet - probably because we had the banquet room to ourselves.  The servers were very nice and gracious.  And the food.... yum!


----------



## podsnel

FlyingBelle said:


> We had a family reunion, so our reunion coordinator made the reservations w/ Lady & Sons several months ago.  They gave us very strict guidelines - everyone in the party needed to be there on time, 1 person late = no one eats & a $250 charge.  Have to have the buffet with a group that large, no one goes to the buffet until all the drink orders have been taken, then you have 1.5 hours to eat.
> 
> In reality, I see why they need everyone on time - a late party could screw up their whole night.  And they were not that strict with the actual buffet - probably because we had the banquet room to ourselves.  The servers were very nice and gracious.  And the food.... yum!



Very interesting- thanks!  I do really want to go there someday- this is not the year, though!


----------



## podsnel

I have searched and searched, I can't find the answer, but I know you'll be able to help!!  Where & who is the guy who wrote the Unicorn song?  We missed that last year, and i want to make sure we get to him this time. TIA!


----------



## nickspace

podsnel said:


> I have searched and searched, I can't find the answer, but I know you'll be able to help!!  Where & who is the guy who wrote the Unicorn song?  We missed that last year, and i want to make sure we get to him this time. TIA!




Greg Russell

www.greggrussell.com


----------



## podsnel

Thank-you!


----------



## Avojeo

Are there fireworks in Mid-Sept??  We are going Sept 14 to 19th and this our first time going??  Any places that we have to hit or any resturants that we should not miss??  We are very lay back people and not ones to get dressy up to go out to eat.


----------



## chum

Avojeo said:


> Are there fireworks in Mid-Sept??  We are going Sept 14 to 19th and this our first time going??  Any places that we have to hit or any resturants that we should not miss??  We are very lay back people and not ones to get dressy up to go out to eat.



Fireworks will be over by the start of Sept.  Sorry about that.

For casual dining outside w/ a view:
Capt Woody's
Marker 13
San Miguels
Salty Dog
Up the Creek


----------



## Avojeo

chum said:


> Fireworks will be over by the start of Sept.  Sorry about that.
> 
> For casual dining outside w/ a view:
> Capt Woody's
> Marker 13
> San Miguels
> Salty Dog
> Up the Creek



Thank you for the info!!!  Are there many grills there for people to grill steaks and hamburgers while you are there??


----------



## chum

There are a bunch of grills on the villa side and two at the beach location.


----------



## JVL1018

I'm getting up and calling Member Services tomorrow to book next year's trip.

My brother and SIL had such a great time with us in June(their first time in HH), they've decided to come along again next June-2 more converts!


----------



## chum

Giuseppi's Shelter Cove now offers ice cream in their courtyard!
Folks loved getting pizza and then stopping just next door at Bruster's for ice cream.  Bruster's closed last year but Giusepp's has picked up the torch and is now your one stop shop for pizza and ice cream.
Good idea.


----------



## hannah's dad

edk35 said:


> Hey post how the brunch is!! I would love to try that place!!!



The brunch was great.  IT had fried chicken, okra, buttery mashed potatoes, a salad, and some other items.  The wait wasn't too bad - having iPhones and other handheld devices make long waits more tolerable!


----------



## kristenrice

OK, silly question....

Since it is a DVC resort (not attached to a hotel), are there free laundry facilities for those staying in studios? If so, how many are there and where are they located?

While I would love a 1BR, DH seems to think he is going hunting in SC and I can stay at HHI with the kiddos.  If it is just me and the 2 DD's (ages 3 and 6) we won't _need_ a 1BR, but we WILL need the laundry.


----------



## Simba's Mom

kristenrice said:


> OK, silly question....
> 
> Since it is a DVC resort (not attached to a hotel), are there free laundry facilities for those staying in studios? If so, how many are there and where are they located?
> 
> While I would love a 1BR, DH seems to think he is going hunting in SC and I can stay at HHI with the kiddos.  If it is just me and the 2 DD's (ages 3 and 6) we won't _need_ a 1BR, but we WILL need the laundry.




I know there are laundry faciliities and I assume they're free.  Never been in them, so I don't know what's in there. But I used to walk by them so I can at least tell you where they're located.  They're in Building 12-as you look at the Main Lodge, they're on the left in the "addition".  As you walk out the front door of the main lodge, turn right (don't go downstairs), along the wooden walkway.  The laundry is the first stop in building 12.  Hopefully, you can follow my directions (I'm not always the best at giving directions).


----------



## KristiP

yes they are there and they are free. There is 2 washing machines, and 2 dryers. I used them on our trip the second week of June. My kids made the Mickey shirts and after 24 hrs. I needed to wash them.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I don't think I posted this, but the newest DVC GCV was added to the HHI sign while we were there in June.


----------



## Disneymom2266

can anyone tell me of a fabulous but not too expensive must try restaurant while in HH? We definitely plan on Salty Dog, but maybe a place for great seafood. We will have a non seafood eater with us as well. So.. any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. We arrive this coming Sunday....YAY!!!


----------



## rangermom

We might be moving to AZ before our trip in Nov.  If we do we will be flying instead of driving.  What airport do people usually fly into for HHI.  We would be flying out of Phoenix.  Thanks.


----------



## hannah's dad

Disneymom2266 said:


> can anyone tell me of a fabulous but not too expensive must try restaurant while in HH? We definitely plan on Salty Dog, but maybe a place for great seafood. We will have a non seafood eater with us as well. So.. any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. We arrive this coming Sunday....YAY!!!



We tried three seafood restaurants when we were in HHI a couple of weeks ago and the best was the Sea Shack.  This is according to my wife as I don't eat seafood - but there hamburger was also very good!


----------



## KristiP

How long did you have to wait to get in the Sea Shack?
We went there one night, and I think it would have taken at least two hours of standing in line to eat there. So we went to Hudson's instead.


----------



## hannah's dad

We went on a Saturday night and the whole experience, from driving into the parking to leaving took about 2 hours.  The wait to place our order was maybe 30-35 minutes; then we had to wait for a table and for the food to come. 

We arrived at about 7pm when the line was a bit shorter than what we had seen previously - our rule of thumb is that if there are multiple available parking spaces, the wait is probably manageable.


----------



## Simba's Mom

KristiP said:


> How long did you have to wait to get in the Sea Shack?
> We went there one night, and I think it would have taken at least two hours of standing in line to eat there. So we went to Hudson's instead.



Wow, two hours!! One BIG advantage with going off-season is that we've never waited at all at any resturant.


----------



## dallastxcpa

We went to the Sea Shack and got there shortly before they closed at 8:45.  We were in and out within an hour.  the food was great.


----------



## hannah's dad

Does anybody know the rate for member discount cash for 2009?
TIA!


----------



## I heart the mouse

We're just home yesterday from a 7 night stay in a 2BR villa, bldg 31.  Which...by the way, I was frightened of, since on another thread on these boards, this was supposed to be the haunted building.  I tried to move rooms, to a different building with a marsh view, but the resort was full.  Needless to say...no ghosts spotted!
The resort was beautiful.  Very laid back, and even though they tell me the resort was full, you could hear a pin drop in the evenings, it was that peaceful.  
We ate Sea Shack (our favorite) Salty Dog, Woodys, Giuseppis (why the fuss over this one??) and Dyes Gullah Fixins.  We also ate at Parrots Cove and Signes for desserts.  We had Sweet Carolina cupcakes for dessert one night too, and Gelato at Shelter Cove.  We loved the fourth of July BBQ, but we're sooo disappointed they didn't hold the Low Country Boil since they had the extra BBQ on the holiday.  We even tried the HHI diner.  Dye's Gullah Fixins was an experience.  We heard ressies were needed, so we called.  She said the only time she could take us was at 5:30 pm.  So we arrived at that time and we were the only ones there.  Cricket, cricket, the place was dead empty.  AND...while we were there, a party of four showed up for dinner and were turned away because they didn't call for a reservation first!!!  Ha hahaha!  It was too funny..the look on their faces!!!!  So we remained the only party (five of us) in the place the entire dinner.  Which was soooo delicious.  We took our pic with Dye and she warmed up to us during our dinner.  Very cool experience.  
We loved that gorgeous beach.  A bummer that the rental chairs get put away at 5pm??  Makes no sense to me, and that stunk.  We did more activities at the resort and beach house then we thought.  Tie Dye, shell necklaces, pool games, the BBQ, dancing at the pool, the campfire, the ice cream drop...all so much fun.  I consider those tie dyed shirts lucky because on our last day (yesterday) we drove to Savannah before our flight home.  We headed right to The Lady and Sons. The podium said they were booked for lunch, and when I asked, we were turned away.  Then my family who was parking the car, joined me.  We were all wearing our Mickey shirts that we made, which is completely out of character for us, we are usually not that nerdy.  My daughter started oogling the fried chicken on the lunch buffet through the window, and the hostess called me over and asked me again how many in our party.  I told her and she called on her walkie talkie, told me to wait in the gift shop, and GOT US IN!!!!  If looks could kill from people around us we would've been dead.  From the time we showed up at the podium to the time we were seated, it was 15 minutes.  We were soooo lucky.  We all had the lunch buffet.  THEN, off to the gift shop before we headed out and Bobbie Deen was there signing autographs!!!!!  We took pictures and talked and it was a great end to our trip.  People who were there since morning couldn't even get in for lunch.  That was a lucky afternoon.
Bikes were great fun, and we loved Shannon Tanner.  What a sweetie.  We loved the dolphins on the marsh, and the huge birds.  My 9 yo son discovered crabbing on the pier and did it each morning.  We kayaked and did the dolphin tour on the private charter.  
We will go back for sure!!!!!  Oh!  And one more thing!  Met Disneyaholic at the Mercantile!  Hi Dottie!


----------



## Simba's Mom

hannah's dad said:


> Does anybody know the rate for member discount cash for 2009?
> TIA!



Go back to Post #3 and take 25% off those rates for Member's Cash.


----------



## hannah's dad

Simba's Mom said:


> Go back to Post #3 and take 25% off those rates for Member's Cash.



Thanks!  I thought that may have been the discount, but wasn't sure!


----------



## CruisinPT

I Heart the Mouse - we are currently at HHI - the list of things you mentioned is why I get MAJOR addonitis each time I come here. I love, love, love it here. Don't want to go home tomorrow.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've enjoyed reading through this thread.......I've been on a waitlist for a studio for *Aug 15 & 16 *for a week and it just came through yesterday.  So hoping I can be added to the roll call 

I tried searching for the following answers but didn't have much luck.  Are all the studios in the Lodge ?  Are there any special requests I should consider as far as views/locations ?    Also, we're driving down from PA with 2 cars (one is my dd's that she is taking to FSU with her).   Will we be allowed to park both ?   

It's just a short visit since we're passing through on our way to FL (WDW and then FSU).  

Thanks for any advice you can lend 


Maria


----------



## formerexpat

if it really costs $50 to rent a bike, length of stay, at HH now? That's horrible!

And is there WiFi for free for members in room now?

TIA


----------



## hannah's dad

formerexpat said:


> if it really costs $50 to rent a bike, length of stay, at HH now? That's horrible!
> 
> And is there WiFi for free for members in room now?
> 
> TIA



Yes, there is free WiFi in the room for members.

As of late June, when we were last there, the bike rental cost for members was $25 per bike for the length of stay.


----------



## nickmom

MiaSRN62 said:


> Also, we're driving down from PA with 2 cars (one is my dd's that she is taking to FSU with her).   Will we be allowed to park both ?
> Thanks for any advice you can lend
> Maria




We also drive from PA. We were there in June and had 2vehicles. They gave us parking passes for both. 
Have a great time.

Carla


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Carla !  


Maria


----------



## LVSWL

MiaSRN62 said:


> I've enjoyed reading through this thread.......I've been on a waitlist for a studio for *Aug 15 & 16 *for a week and it just came through yesterday.  So hoping I can be added to the roll call
> 
> I tried searching for the following answers but didn't have much luck.  Are all the studios in the Lodge ?  Are there any special requests I should consider as far as views/locations ?    Also, we're driving down from PA with 2 cars (one is my dd's that she is taking to FSU with her).   Will we be allowed to park both ?
> 
> It's just a short visit since we're passing through on our way to FL (WDW and then FSU).
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can lend
> 
> 
> Maria


Maria! Wow, you were lucky to get your waitlist in such a short time. I know that there are several studios in the lodge, but some in other buildings. If it were me I would prefer to be in the lodge. Most of the views are marsh views in the lodge. We have been in a one bdrm in the lodge for all but two of our stays at HH and always had pretty good or great marsh views. Those one bdrms always have a studio right beside them. Also the lodge has an elevator, nice for taking your stuff in and out. Also has the game room on the second floor with the pool table, and lemonade and cookies in the afternoon, can't say enough good things about those.
Hope you have a great time. Also in the lodge, you can park underneath which is nice. So, I would request..lodge/marsh view/top floor.

HAVE A GREAT TRIP, oh, and go eat at Truffles..yummy!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks LVSWL.....I will make a request and hope for the best.  So what/where is Truffles ?  I am very HH challenged !  


Maria


----------



## nickspace

Value season(1/1-2/27,10/26-12/31)
Studio-$110
1BR-$164
2BR-$189
GV-$354

Regular(2/28-3/13,8/24-10/25)
Studio-$194
1 BR-$234
2 BR-$270
GV-$485

Spring (3/30-5/28)
Studio-$215
1BR-$289
2BR-$335
GV-$594

Peak (3/14-3/29,5/29-8/23)
Studio-$324
1 BR-$400
2BR-$445
GV-$779

Do these rates include the 25% member discount?


----------



## JVL1018

nickspace said:


> Peak (3/14-3/29,5/29-8/23)
> Studio-$324
> 1 BR-$400
> 2BR-$445
> GV-$779
> 
> Do these rates include the 25% member discount?


I don't think so, I paid around $350 for a 2 bedroom on a Friday night in June for the last 2 years.


----------



## LVSWL

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks LVSWL.....I will make a request and hope for the best.  So what/where is Truffles ?  I am very HH challenged !
> 
> No problem. Just turn right out of Shelter Cove(where Disney's HHI is) and follow the road until you come to the Sea Pines traffic circle. Circle around it until Pope rd and get off at Pope Rd (it is the last rd off the circle before you make a complete circle) The restaurant is just a short way, maybe a block or two down on the left. HHI is very descreet with signs so look closely. You park in back of the restaurant. Check out the menu on line. It was not dressy, but the food was great, a step way above the usual fried seafood. We loved our meal there. This will be a must do for us each year. Hope you have a great trip! We will be heading to the College of Charleston later that week with our DS.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The restaurant is just a short way, maybe a block or two down on the left. HHI is very descreet with signs so look closely. You park in back of the restaurant. Check out the menu on line. It was not dressy, but the food was great, a step way above the usual fried seafood. We loved our meal there. This will be a must do for us each year. Hope you have a great trip! We will be heading to the College of Charleston later that week with our DS.
> __________________


Thanks again LVSWL....I did check out the menu and it looks great.  
Good luck with moving your ds into college as well 


Maria


----------



## Mattsmommy

One week left I can't wait. I don't even feel like going to work this week. The closer I get to vacation the less and less I feel like working. Thank god this week is an easy week. I work tomorrow and monday, on tuesday I have a job related medical assessment. I"m off Wednesday and Thursday and finally on Friday morning we will start the long drive to Hilton Head!!!


----------



## Disneymom2266

We just got back this morning from HHI, and I am missing it already! Does anyone else get melancholy about coming home from there? The 15 hour car ride I could do without,so next time I`d fly. Has anyone flew into Savannah? I want to share our experience at Sea Shack. That is one place to definitely try! A kind of hole in the wall with the best sea food we had all week! We`ve eaten at Salty Dog twice, and we just don`t see the whole reason to wait 2 hours to eat there, it was marginal at best. You can walk around there and experience the live band, tshirt shop and everything else without eating there. We also by chance found a place called Kenny B`s, what an excellent little place for Po boy sandwiches and seafood also. It has a New Orleans flare. Will definitely go back there in a heartbeat! Would skip the bbq at the resort and just participate in the events at the pool. $25.00 p/p for hot dogs and hamburgers. Fun experience at the pool though and the ice cream drop was so much fun! Cannot wait to go  back!


----------



## AnnetteF

I had waitlisted for a studio at HHI for August 2-7 back in January. More recently though, DH and I had basically written it off thinking that it wouldn't come through anyway and had even said that even if it came through last minute, we were going to cancel. It really wasn't the best time financially and we had just taken a trip to OKW in March. 

Well, it came through on June 26, and I was going to call to cancel, but for some reason I just couldn't bring myself to pick up the phone and cancel. This thread had me drooling and thinking that this would be an amazing vacation. DD is 5 and has never been to a real beach and DH and I had been to HHI once back in 2001 and loved it, but never made it back for an extended vacation except for a couple of nights on our way driving to and from WDW.

We let the 30 day mark pass and were still undecided, but now - it is definite. WE'RE GOING!!! Thanks to everyone who has posted here because you helped convince me and I convinced DH. 2 weeks from today we'll be on our way. We're making the drive from CT over 2 days so we'll leave on 8/1.
I can't wait. Now that we've told DD, there's no backing out!

DD is hoping to meet some little girls her own age at the pools. That would make it perfect! We're going to do the BBQ and the shrimp boil, the campfire and the dolphin cruise, and just relax and have fun!


----------



## srp1103

We are thinking of going March 14 -18, 2010.  This will be our first time to HHI.  Please give me the positives and negatives to going during March.  My children are 12 and 8, and I would hate for them to be bored.  Would love to hear from those that have been during this time of year.

Thanks so Much!


----------



## podsnel

Disneymom2266 said:


> We just got back this morning from HHI, and I am missing it already! Does anyone else get melancholy about coming home from there? The 15 hour car ride I could do without,so next time I`d fly. Has anyone flew into Savannah? I want to share our experience at Sea Shack. That is one place to definitely try! A kind of hole in the wall with the best sea food we had all week! We`ve eaten at Salty Dog twice, and we just don`t see the whole reason to wait 2 hours to eat there, it was marginal at best. You can walk around there and experience the live band, tshirt shop and everything else without eating there. We also by chance found a place called Kenny B`s, what an excellent little place for Po boy sandwiches and seafood also. It has a New Orleans flare. Will definitely go back there in a heartbeat! Would skip the bbq at the resort and just participate in the events at the pool. $25.00 p/p for hot dogs and hamburgers. Fun experience at the pool though and the ice cream drop was so much fun! Cannot wait to go  back!



Yes, I got ridiculously melancholy about leaving HHI last year- and I expect it to be the same this year! We arrive at DHHIR 2 weeks from today!!! We will be getting to HHI on July 30th, tho- staying at the Hampton Inn for 2 nights before. I think DH & I are going out to dinner with Dottie and Joe on Friday night!

I wanted to say I really liked the BBQ last year- did they cut out the ribs and chicken?

AnnetteF- we will be there at the same time!  Please look for us and say hello! And don't worry about your DD- I can't imagine there not being other 5 year olds running around!


----------



## VG9493

Less then 30 days till our 3rd visit...we check in HHI in a 2bdrm on Aug. 16th to the 22nd, then head south to OKW for a week in a GV.  I really can't wait!!!  We have waitlisted a GV at HHI but i know the chances are slim to none (I can dream right?).


----------



## Simba's Mom

Whew!  DH almost had me scared for a minute.  We were bemoaning the high airline costs of getting to HHI for Thanksgiving.  So I asked him "Do you ever think of going a different time, so that the air fare would be lower?"  He actually admitted to conisdering it!  I just can't imagine Thanksgiving without Signe's pies.  Fortunately, he then said it was worth it (lucky for his future!)


----------



## El&Asmom

I just booked our first trip to HH for next summer, June 20-25 in a one bedroom!!!  I'm so excited.  We considered going this year, but dd3 is 8m old now, and we didn't want to deal with a baby eating sand all day at the beach.  Next year will be great with all three kids playing in the ocean together. 

Can anyone recommend any good places that aren't specifically seafood?


----------



## goofysully

Weve been going to HHI for several years, we are DVC members but not at HHI, we rent a home for the time we are down there. Am I the only one who thinks that HHI is food challenged? We go to the sea shack a couple of times during are stay because its the best and Kenny B's is good and Malibus is passable but overall the quality of restraunt on the island is average at best. This year we stayed outside Charleston for a night on the way down and visited Sweatmans in Holly Hill, by far the best SC BBQ Ive had its only open Friday and Saturdays but its incredible. We enjoy Charleston, but Savannah is our favorite and make a couple of trips there during our vacation. Paulas is ok but there are much better places then hers in Savannah.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok folks, getting excited!! Month and a half to go!!! Please tell me the absolute things I must do/see as a first timer at HHI?


----------



## MinnieGi

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok folks, getting excited!! Month and a half to go!!! Please tell me the absolute things I must do/see as a first timer at HHI?



Park your beach chair in the sand!  Sit back and actually relax during your vacation.   It is soooo easy to really unwind at HHI.  I love their wide beach and we spend a good deal of time on it, but if you're not a beach person there are lots of other activities to do both at DVC and on the island.  Its not like at WDW where there must-dos. It really depends on what type of activities you and your family like to do.  Boating, nature walks, golfing, tennis, biking, beach, crabbing, fishing, kayaking, shopping, horse back riding, exploring restaurants. etc.  Not too mention all the activities at the resort you can do....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MinnieGi said:


> Park your beach chair in the sand! Sit back and actually relax during your vacation.  It is soooo easy to really unwind at HHI. I love their wide beach and we spend a good deal of time on it, but if you're not a beach person there are lots of other activities to do both at DVC and on the island. Its not like at WDW where there must-dos. It really depends on what type of activities you and your family like to do. Boating, nature walks, golfing, tennis, biking, beach, crabbing, fishing, kayaking, shopping, horse back riding, exploring restaurants. etc. Not too mention all the activities at the resort you can do....


 Yeah! Relaxing is on the agenda, just the DH and me! After relaxing, I do plan to enjoy the beach for a day. Don't want to push bike riding (I have asthma), but would like to see the artsy district(I think there is one?). Also is there an island tour? And of course would like to see the Outlets.


----------



## MinnieGi

BWV Dreamin said:


> Yeah! Relaxing is on the agenda, just the DH and me! After relaxing, I do plan to enjoy the beach for a day. Don't want to push bike riding (I have asthma), but would like to see the artsy district(I think there is one?). Also is there an island tour? And of course would like to see the Outlets.




Glad to hear relaxation is on the agenda!    Not sure what you mean about an artsy district?  There is an art center that performs stage productions right in the Shelter Cove area (where DVC is located).  Also the Shelter Cove marina shopping area has Nash Galleries and another gallery of art works.  Plus other cute shops - is this maybe what you heard about?  

The outlets are all off island.  Not far off, but just wanted to make sure you knew they were not real close to DVC.  They are the usual standard fare for outlets.  

I don't know about a whole island tour.  At DVC they do have nature walks.  And also the Coastal Discovery Museum offers nature walking tours too.  The island is easily traversable as there is really just one main road (HWY 278) and everything is located off of that unless you veer off onto the Cross Island Parkway which is a toll road, but still same idea main road with everything else shooting off of it.  Its just on the backside of the island.  I will say that the first time driving around HHI can be difficult in locating a shop or restaurant you are looking for as all their signs are low to the ground as mandated by deed restrictions.  My mom on her first visit nicknamed it the "hide and seek" island!  You'll see what I mean once you are there, however b/c of those deed restrictions the vegetation takes the spotlight and HHI has some of the prettiest parking lots filled with trees,shrubs etc.


----------



## Simba's Mom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Also is there an island tour? would like to



There was an island tour the last couple times I went to DHHI resort.  It was a 3 hour tour ("a 3 hour tour").  When I did it a few years ago, I was the only one on the tour, with the van driver and CM Carol.  We went to Harbortown, the Lighthouse, a couple historic places, the Coastal Discovery Museum, and I forget where else.


----------



## podsnel

Simba's Mom said:


> There was an island tour the last couple times I went to DHHI resort.  It was a 3 hour tour ("a 3 hour tour").  When I did it a few years ago, I was the only one on the tour, with the van driver and CM Carol.  We went to Harbortown, the Lighthouse, a couple historic places, the Coastal Discovery Museum, and I forget where else.



I was thinking this might be a fun thing to do with my MIL- how much walking was involved?


----------



## Maryrn11168

I have been enjoying reading all of these posts!!!  They are really getting me excited for our trip in 2 weeks!!!  
The last time we were there we purchased the refillable mugs, but you had to wait on line at ther snack bar for refills (unlike the self serve ones at Vero and other resorts) and that line goes very slow!!  Is this still ther case or is it now self serve???  Thanks!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

podsnel said:


> I was thinking this might be a fun thing to do with my MIL- how much walking was involved?




I don't remember that there was too much walking.  Carol asked me if I wanted to go up top of the lighthouse, which I did, but she didn't go, and I could just as easily have said "No".


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Simba's Mom said:


> I don't remember that there was too much walking. Carol asked me if I wanted to go up top of the lighthouse, which I did, but she didn't go, and I could just as easily have said "No".


 I could not get into DHHI for this trip on points or cash. Do you have a recommendation for a hotel on the island? I have a reservation already but not sure its in a good location.


----------



## MinnieGi

BWV Dreamin said:


> I could not get into DHHI for this trip on points or cash. Do you have a recommendation for a hotel on the island? I have a reservation already but not sure its in a good location.



What hotel are you staying in?


----------



## MinnieGi

Maryrn11168 said:


> I have been enjoying reading all of these posts!!!  They are really getting me excited for our trip in 2 weeks!!!
> The last time we were there we purchased the refillable mugs, but you had to wait on line at ther snack bar for refills (unlike the self serve ones at Vero and other resorts) and that line goes very slow!!  Is this still ther case or is it now self serve???  Thanks!!



We were there in June and at the beach house the refillable mugs are self-serve.  But at the Big Dipper Pool mugs are refilled inside the store.  However there was never a line of maybe more than one person.  I'm assuming you could also refill them at the counter service too next door, but we always went into the store as there was never a line.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MinnieGi said:


> What hotel are you staying in?


 Hampton Inn on Dillon Road....


----------



## MinnieGi

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hampton Inn on Dillon Road....



We stay there for our first night onto the island.  We drive 12 hours straight on a Sat. and then check-in to the Hampton for the night and early Sun. We check into Disney HHI.  We never have any complaints about our stays there and return every year.  

It is more north on the island and not located in a plantation.  You will need to find public beach access points.  I'm sure the front desk will be able to direct you.  It is right off the main rd. (HWY 278) but you access it from Dillon Rd.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MinnieGi said:


> We stay there for our first night onto the island. We drive 12 hours straight on a Sat. and then check-in to the Hampton for the night and early Sun. We check into Disney HHI. We never have any complaints about our stays there and return every year.
> 
> It is more north on the island and not located in a plantation. You will need to find public beach access points. I'm sure the front desk will be able to direct you. It is right off the main rd. (HWY 278) but you access it from Dillon Rd.


 Great! We will be driving from Maryland, not looking forward to that long drive! Anyhoo, yes I know I'd have to look for public beach access. Hoping there is a visitors guide that will have all that info in it!! Getting excited, I think for just the three days will try Alexander's early bird special and San Miguels mexican. Will be such a short stay....


----------



## MinnieGi

BWV Dreamin said:


> Great! We will be driving from Maryland, not looking forward to that long drive! Anyhoo, yes I know I'd have to look for public beach access. Hoping there is a visitors guide that will have all that info in it!! Getting excited, I think for just the three days will try Alexander's early bird special and San Miguels mexican. Will be such a short stay....



There will be visitors guides all over to pick up along with restaurant guides, shopping guides etc.     Actually if you go to hiltonhead.com you can view the "Island Events" guide on-line.  And hiltonheadisland.org is the official chamber of commerce sight that has lots of info on it.  

Alexander's looks good - never been but we have young kids who do not like long lingering meals!!  San Miguels is fun, just get there early, all the Shelter Cove restaurants fill up fast.


----------



## podsnel

Simba's Mom said:


> I don't remember that there was too much walking.  Carol asked me if I wanted to go up top of the lighthouse, which I did, but she didn't go, and I could just as easily have said "No".



That's great!! My MIL can get around, but I don't want to make her "over do it".  I hope she'll want to the tour with me....

And WE are staying at the Hampton Inn next Fri & Sat nights- before we check in on Sunday early!!    Actually, one of Dh's brothers & family is going down a week early, so we're just going to hang out with them before descending on Disney. We leave one week from tomorrow...WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Does anyone know of the activities at the resort for New Year's Eve and New Year's Day?  I have DS 5.  Another neat area to visit when you stay here is the Beaufort area including St. Helena Island and Hunting Island.  I used to live in Beaufort and it is very nice.


----------



## AnnetteF

We leave on Saturday!!! We're all very excited. 

I do have one question, though. We plan on using the barbeque grills a couple of nights. Has anyone ever found that it is so busy that you can't find one available?


----------



## VG9493

We go to HHI the 3rd week of August for the past 3 years and have never had a problem finding a bbq grill.  They definitly are busier on Tuesday, but never had more than a little wait.  Have fun!!


----------



## MinnieGi

AnnetteF said:


> We leave on Saturday!!! We're all very excited.
> 
> I do have one question, though. We plan on using the barbeque grills a couple of nights. Has anyone ever found that it is so busy that you can't find one available?



We've never had a problem either.  Enjoy your visit!


----------



## sandieb

AnnetteF said:


> We leave on Saturday!!! We're all very excited.
> 
> I do have one question, though. We plan on using the barbeque grills a couple of nights. Has anyone ever found that it is so busy that you can't find one available?




We are here now, and the grills are generally available.  If someone is using them, you may have to wait a half hour or so.
Sandie


----------



## mcrabeck

Sandieb- We are heading down in another week or so. How is the weather? Is it like Orlando where it is hot and humid with rain showers in the afternoon?


----------



## Mattsmommy

we have been here since saturday and it's nice and hot. It rained for a few hours yesterday.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Here in the Low Country, the weatherpeople just put up 20% of rain every day.

Sometimes we get a little more, but, never less.   It just rained here about 1 hour ago.

Temps in the high 80s today, so, it's a bit cooler than normal.


----------



## jejojual

We are headed down this weekend and can't wait!  Checking in on Saturday morning - bringing my mom and dad for their first visit to HHI - SOOOO excited!  Has it been "buggy" at all?  Trying to decide what else I need to pack - and I know last time we were there we were the main course for a lot of mosquitos and other pesky things!


----------



## hannah's dad

The Weather Channel just reported a tornado touchdown near Bluffton.  I would be interested in hearing reports from our locals and those at the resort now - any bad storms on the island?  

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## joycmc

We (about 14 of us ) will be arriving Aug.21 and leaving the 26th,
this is the first time,we will be there for more than 2 days.
I have so many questions.I will post as I remember them
Does Hudson's take reservations?
Does the Tues. night party run past the 18th?
And somewhere I read about buying fresh seafood to grill, does anybody know?

Thanks in advance,
joy


----------



## 50 years Too!

Has anyone ever gone on the Vagabound Ferry to Savannah?
Thoughts?  Worth it?  Better than driving yourself?

Thanks, Deb


----------



## podsnel

hannah's dad said:


> The Weather Channel just reported a tornado touchdown near Bluffton.  I would be interested in hearing reports from our locals and those at the resort now - any bad storms on the island?
> 
> Stay safe everyone!



My BIL/SIL are down there this week (at another resort) and said the weather was rainy- very rainy- yesterday afternoon, but cleared up by 7 pm or so.  No mention of tornados!

We are leaving tonight- sooooooo HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

Just used the on-line check in to check us in!!   We will be arriving on the     9th!!! This will be our 3rd trip, but it has been 5 years since we were there last!!  I am so excited!!!  

Not looking forward to the 16 hour drive But it will be worth it when we get there!!!


----------



## chum

July 29th 5pm brought a big thunder storm.
There was a tornado sighting in Bluffton, SC which is close to Hilton Head.

Other than that we have seen a good bit of these water spouts recently.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Whoa! Cool!

I've never seen one.


----------



## chum

Conan the Librarian said:


> Whoa! Cool!
> 
> I've never seen one.



I remember a spout reported on the Savannah River last year.


----------



## vzjsp5

My family is going to HHI in August and I'm interested in doing the dolphin discovery tour. Our kids are 8 & 10 (almost 9 & 11) and I would like to know just how much interaction there is with the dolphins. 
To me the pictures look like the boat is fairly small and you can get good pictures. Has anyone ever been on this tour??? Is it worth the price????

I got to swim with dolphins in Mexico and it was an experience of a lifetime. I don't know if ths tour would be worth the price if the kids just saw them. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## DisneyNotes

We checked in this afternoon for our first visit.  I am so pleased with the resort, the employees, and the island.  It is just lovely here.  Everything is clean and manicured.  We are in building 13 and we love this marsh view.


----------



## chum

vzjsp5 said:


> My family is going to HHI in August and I'm interested in doing the dolphin discovery tour. Our kids are 8 & 10 (almost 9 & 11) and I would like to know just how much interaction there is with the dolphins.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!



Hi,
I would recommend Island Time Charters.   Megan is great and the boat is the perfect size for getting very close to the dolphin.  
I think the dolphin charters on smaller boats are just great.  The dolphin will swim right up to the boat and make eye contact.  You can reach out and touch them.  
Super photo opportunity and memory maker!


----------



## podsnel

DisneyNotes said:


> We checked in this afternoon for our first visit.  I am so pleased with the resort, the employees, and the island.  It is just lovely here.  Everything is clean and manicured.  We are in building 13 and we love this marsh view.



Hi DisneyNotes and everyone else! We arrived last night at 5pm to the Hampton Inn for 2 nights before checking in to Disney tomorrow.  Our BIL and family are staying nearby, so we figured we would be with them at their resort for the next couple of days and Hampton would be fine, which it is.  We got take-out from Alligator Grille last night, it was DELICIOUS!!!!  I had scallops on mushroom risotto- perfection- DH & SIL had tilapia with a citrus crust- WOW! SOOOOOO yummy- and BIL had some great big grilled shrimp, also yummy.  Pretty impressed by how good it was even out of take-out containers, would definately go back there again.  Tonight we'll be having dinner with Dottie & Joe at Alexanders while the kids hang with their cousins and aunt & uncle. How awesome is THAT?!

Ellen

ps- Chum, that is SUCH a great photo of the waterspout!!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Podnsnel, say "hi" to Dottie and Joe for us. Guy is still looking forward to golf with Joe and Harry someThanksgiving. Is Dottie still at the gift shop there?  And let us know how Alexander's is.


----------



## mc97

chum said:


> Hi,
> I would recommend Island Time Charters.   Megan is great and the boat is the perfect size for getting very close to the dolphin.
> I think the dolphin charters on smaller boats are just great.  The dolphin will swim right up to the boat and make eye contact.  You can reach out and touch them.
> Super photo opportunity and memory maker!



Just got off the phone with Megan and booked the two-hour "dolphin tour" for next Friday (we're staying 8/6-9; first time at HHI) morning...now we're just hoping for nice weather and enough marine/bird life to hold our four year old daughter's attention!  Does the resort run shuttles to the Beach House (seems like it's 1+ mile away) or is it walking/biking only?  We'll have a rental car, but would prefer to just leave it parked except for runs to the grocery store.  Thanks in advance for any information that you care to share for a family of "first timers" to HHI.  We're looking forward to it!


----------



## chum

mc97 said:


> Just got off the phone with Megan and booked the two-hour "dolphin tour" for next Friday (we're staying 8/6-9; first time at HHI) morning...now we're just hoping for nice weather and enough marine/bird life to hold our four year old daughter's attention!  Does the resort run shuttles to the Beach House (seems like it's 1+ mile away) or is it walking/biking only?  We'll have a rental car, but would prefer to just leave it parked except for runs to the grocery store.  Thanks in advance for any information that you care to share for a family of "first timers" to HHI.  We're looking forward to it!



I think your daughter will have a super time.  My 6yr old loves seeing the dolphin, grabbing marsh crabs and spotting gators.  There is a shuttle to the beach (Al might be your driver and he's a long time Palmetto Dunes resident) which takes 5 minutes at the most.  You can bike or walk there but I recommend the bikes or shuttle.  Stop by the General Store on the beach side (Palmetto Dunes) if you bike because it's the perfect pitstop for ice cream or a cold beverage.
You'll have a great time and Megan will take good care of you.


----------



## chum

podsnel said:


> We got take-out from Alligator Grille last night, it was DELICIOUS!!!!  :



I haven't been to Alligator Grille in a long time.  Guess I should try it again.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## chum

So, those who have visited Hilton Head know that it can be hard to find a store or restaurant due to the town's regulations on setback distances (structures built 60ft away from roads) heavy landscaping and small earth toned painted signs.  If you are searching after dark then this makes it double difficult so bring your night vision goggles!

I had to run out tonight to Publix and Wal-Mart which are part of the same shopping center and when I was pulling out a woman stopped her car and started to wave her arm at me.  I rolled down the window and she was a bit exasperated as she asked me where Wal-Mart was.  I told her she WAS IN the Wal-Mart parking lot!!!!

In her defense the store and parking lot are covered with oak and pine trees but it brought a smile none the less.


----------



## Maryrn11168

chum said:


> Hi,
> I would recommend Island Time Charters.   Megan is great and the boat is the perfect size for getting very close to the dolphin.
> I think the dolphin charters on smaller boats are just great.  The dolphin will swim right up to the boat and make eye contact.  You can reach out and touch them.
> Super photo opportunity and memory maker!




Thank you so much for this!!   I called Megan and booked us for the "fireworks cruise" on Aug.11th!!!  I was going between that and a dolphin tour and she told me we will see dolphins first and then head to the harbour for the fireworks!!   Yeah!! We get to do both at the same time!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

chum said:


> So, those who have visited Hilton Head know that it can be hard to find a store or restaurant due to the town's regulations on setback distances (structures built 60ft away from roads) heavy landscaping and small earth toned painted signs.  If you are searching after dark then this makes it double difficult so bring your night vision goggles!
> 
> I had to run out tonight to Publix and Wal-Mart which are part of the same shopping center and when I was pulling out a woman stopped her car and started to wave her arm at me.  I rolled down the window and she was a bit exasperated as she asked me where Wal-Mart was.  I told her she WAS IN the Wal-Mart parking lot!!!!
> 
> In her defense the store and parking lot are covered with oak and pine trees but it brought a smile none the less.



Haha, we have been lost in the parking lot too!


----------



## chum

Maryrn11168 said:


> Yeah!! We get to do both at the same time!!



Wow!
I forgot about the fireworks cruise.
That's nice planning.
I love the reflection of the fireworks in the water.
What a great time.


----------



## pnyltwk

We went to HHI for a few days in April of 08 and enjoyed the resort.  We were only there for two days after visiting family in S.C. for a week.  After our time at HHI we wished that we had visited family for two days and spent 5 days at the resort.  It was enough to convince us that we wanted to go back an enjoy a full week there.  We are planning to try for reservations for Spring Break next year.  I can call 8/28 and try to get a two bedroom   If we get our suite we are going to invite the family to stop by and visit while we are there.  Wish us luck.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Anyone know how far Island Time Charter is from the Disney's HH ?  Are there cruises where u might not see dolphin ?  Is one time better over another for the two hour cruise ?  I'm looking at a 10:30 am cruise. 

Thanks

Maria


----------



## dizney4us

Hi. Does anyone know if the HHI area has restaurants that can accomodate gluten free eating?  Our girls have celiac disease and have to follow a gluten free diet.  Thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## chum

MiaSRN62 said:


> Anyone know how far Island Time Charter is from the Disney's HH ?  Are there cruises where u might not see dolphin ?  Is one time better over another for the two hour cruise ?  I'm looking at a 10:30 am cruise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maria



Hi,
Megan at Island Time can accommodate your needs be it time or location.
Please contact her and she'll help you schedule a nice time on the local waters.

816.261.2410
CaptainMegan@islandtimechartershhi.com


----------



## chum

dizney4us said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if the HHI area has restaurants that can accomodate gluten free eating?  Our girls have celiac disease and have to follow a gluten free diet.  Thanks for any info you can share!



Hello!
My wife has the same problem with gluten but we still eat at most of the island restaurants.  The Italian places have less selection but she can still find something.
There's a good selection of steak, seafood and Mexican too.
The nice thing about Hilton Head is that there are a ton of restaurants.
You should not have a problem.


----------



## MiaSRN62

chum said:


> Hi,
> Megan at Island Time can accommodate your needs be it time or location.
> Please contact her and she'll help you schedule a nice time on the local waters.
> 
> 816.261.2410
> CaptainMegan@islandtimechartershhi.com



Hi...thanks....I had already contacted her a couple days ago and she offered a 10:30 am tour.  I was just wondering how far from the disney resort her location is and what types of experiences people have had on this tour---in terms of actually sighting dolphin.   So I was sort of looking for some personal experiences if anyone had them or heard anything ?

Thanks again
Maria


----------



## sabrecmc

Well...that Disney Visa discount was too good to pass up.  I booked us a pre-Thanksgiving trip 11/20-11/24.  It will be our first time at HHI.  I've visited Savannah before, but never made it over to HHI.  Though it will be too cold for beach swimming, I'm ok with that.  We live at the beach in Destin, FL, so I can do without it.  My 3 year old should enjoy all the activities and I will enjoy relaxing and getting my Christmas shopping started.


----------



## dizney4us

chum said:


> Hello!
> My wife has the same problem with gluten but we still eat at most of the island restaurants.  The Italian places have less selection but she can still find something.
> There's a good selection of steak, seafood and Mexican too.
> The nice thing about Hilton Head is that there are a ton of restaurants.
> You should not have a problem.



That's great to know.  Thank you so much!


----------



## chum

For those visiting HHI in August and Sept there is one more activity you may be interested in.
This time of year the loggerhead eggs are hatching and the little loggerheads are flapping their way from the dunes to the ocean.  This happens at night and can be witnessed starting at 8:30p.  So make your way to the beach after dark and bring a flashlight.  It's very quiet at that time and all you'll hear is the gently tide rolling in.
A very special event if you ask me!






Learn more here.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sabrecmc said:


> Well...that Disney Visa discount was too good to pass up.  I booked us a pre-Thanksgiving trip 11/20-11/24.  It will be our first time at HHI.  I've visited Savannah before, but never made it over to HHI.  Though it will be too cold for beach swimming, I'm ok with that.  We live at the beach in Destin, FL, so I can do without it.  My 3 year old should enjoy all the activities and I will enjoy relaxing and getting my Christmas shopping started.



See ya there!  There's a real nice Christmas shop over at Shelter Cove.


----------



## sabrecmc

> See ya there! There's a real nice Christmas shop over at Shelter Cove.



Thanks for the info!  

Now I'm going to reveal my total dork-ness, but...Nov. 20 is when Twilight: New Moon comes out.  I could wait until after Thanksgiving, but I swear to God my 60 year old mom will freak if I don't have a theater lined up.  I see a couple of theaters on HHI...which one is nicer?  Stadium seating and all that?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sabrecmc said:


> Well...that Disney Visa discount was too good to pass up. I booked us a pre-Thanksgiving trip 11/20-11/24. It will be our first time at HHI. I've visited Savannah before, but never made it over to HHI. Though it will be too cold for beach swimming, I'm ok with that. We live at the beach in Destin, FL, so I can do without it. My 3 year old should enjoy all the activities and I will enjoy relaxing and getting my Christmas shopping started.


 So did I! I am going 11/11 leaving 11/14. $66/night is unreal! Will be looking for that Christmas shop!


----------



## chum

sabrecmc said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I see a couple of theaters on HHI...which one is nicer?  Stadium seating and all that?



A true Twilight dork would leave the island and drive 25 minutes to the Sea Turtle Cinema in Bluffton.
They have very comfortable stadium seating, surround sound and BIG screens.  You can eat at Cheeburger Cheeburger before or after which is in the same center.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Is it possible to catch a boat ride that goes to Savannah and back to HHI?


----------



## chum

Yes there are boats from HHI to Savannah.
Try the Vagabond.


----------



## mc97

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi...thanks....I had already contacted her a couple days ago and she offered a 10:30 am tour.  I was just wondering how far from the disney resort her location is and what types of experiences people have had on this tour---in terms of actually sighting dolphin.   So I was sort of looking for some personal experiences if anyone had them or heard anything ?
> 
> Thanks again
> Maria



We just did the 9am-11am tour this morning...the boat launch is a couple miles away from the resort, but it took less than 10 minutes to get there.

We probably had a dozen dolphin sightings during the two hours, with two close encounters where they swam within a few feet of the boat, so I think you're always going to see some.  It's illegal to feed them, but it seemed like Megan was one of the few captains and/or private boaters actually following this law...the dolphins are obviously going to prefer to hang out near the boats with chum/fish in the water.

I would just recommend having realistic expectations, especially if you're bringing children (our four year daughter got "bored" after about 75 minutes) with you, about the amount of time you'll be seeing dolphins since it's maybe 10% of the cruise; however, seeing these wild animals in their natural habitat is pretty memorable and should not be missed.  We would/will definitely go again, Megan is very nice and especially good with kids, but I think we'll do the fireworks cruise so the dolphins are a bonus instead of the main purpose/focus of the trip!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Please change my trip dates to HHI again! Taking advantage of the Disney rewards Visa offer for a HHI studio!! Now going *Nov. 11- departing Nov. 14th! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

mc97 said:


> We just did the 9am-11am tour this morning...the boat launch is a couple miles away from the resort, but it took less than 10 minutes to get there.
> 
> We probably had a dozen dolphin sightings during the two hours, with two close encounters where they swam within a few feet of the boat, so I think you're always going to see some.  It's illegal to feed them, but it seemed like Megan was one of the few captains and/or private boaters actually following this law...the dolphins are obviously going to prefer to hang out near the boats with chum/fish in the water.
> 
> I would just recommend having realistic expectations, especially if you're bringing children (our four year daughter got "bored" after about 75 minutes) with you, about the amount of time you'll be seeing dolphins since it's maybe 10% of the cruise; however, seeing these wild animals in their natural habitat is pretty memorable and should not be missed.  We would/will definitely go again, Megan is very nice and especially good with kids, but I think we'll do the fireworks cruise so the dolphins are a bonus instead of the main purpose/focus of the trip!



Thanks so much for your response and sharing your experience 

Maria


----------



## MinnesotaChill

pnyltwk said:


> We are planning to try for reservations for Spring Break next year.  I can call 8/28 and try to get a two bedroom   If we get our suite we are going to invite the family to stop by and visit while we are there.  Wish us luck.



We're trying for this time as well, if I've done my checking, this will include Easter week, I'm wondering if that will be a problem at HH?

We're driving from Minnesota and are have two options - Drive straight through 22 hours (we're road trip pros and can do it) but aren't sure if we should take it slow.  If we drive straight thru we'd arrive on Sat and would have those extra points we'd need to use, but we'd have an extra day at DVC & HH.  If we take it slow, we'll arrive on Sun.  Either way we plan to leave for home Friday.  We've never been there before, would a Sun-Fri stay be enough since we don't have theme parks to figure in or should we maximize our time at HH and suffer through the long drive straight through?

Also, I'm notorious for wanting to extend and stay "just one more day..." should I just book the Friday night at the end of the trip now, or will I have enough relaxing time that I won't need the extra day?  We're the casual park type that likes 10 days at WDW so we don't have to rush, but I still usually feel like I need an extra day at the end of the trip... maybe no amount of days are ever enough!

I realize that it won't be HH at its best at that time of year, especially in terms of DVC and the summer parties, but when you live in Minnesota it is hard to justify going south during the summer since June, July and August on the lakes in MN are what we live for all winter long!


----------



## pnyltwk

MinnesotaChill said:


> We're trying for this time as well, if I've done my checking, this will include Easter week, I'm wondering if that will be a problem at HH?
> 
> We're driving from Minnesota and are have two options - Drive straight through 22 hours (we're road trip pros and can do it) but aren't sure if we should take it slow.  If we drive straight thru we'd arrive on Sat and would have those extra points we'd need to use, but we'd have an extra day at DVC & HH.  If we take it slow, we'll arrive on Sun.  Either way we plan to leave for home Friday.  We've never been there before, would a Sun-Fri stay be enough since we don't have theme parks to figure in or should we maximize our time at HH and suffer through the long drive straight through?
> 
> Also, I'm notorious for wanting to extend and stay "just one more day..." should I just book the Friday night at the end of the trip now, or will I have enough relaxing time that I won't need the extra day?  We're the casual park type that likes 10 days at WDW so we don't have to rush, but I still usually feel like I need an extra day at the end of the trip... maybe no amount of days are ever enough!
> 
> I realize that it won't be HH at its best at that time of year, especially in terms of DVC and the summer parties, but when you live in Minnesota it is hard to justify going south during the summer since June, July and August on the lakes in MN are what we live for all winter long!


That is what we plan to do.  Our previous stay was Sat-Monday.  We waited so long to make reservations that nothing was available for the time period that we wanted.  So we wound up taking the weekend period as a last resort.  HH will give you a schedule that  will cover the period that you are there.  The resort schedules activities that will keep you busy.  Of course the events are tailored to a wide variety of ages.  We did not have time to explore HH on our own.  But I am sure that there is lots to do.  I would think that Sun-Fri would be enough time to do what ever you wanted to do and then some.


----------



## fijidoc

MinnesotaChill said:


> We're trying for this time as well, if I've done my checking, this will include Easter week, I'm wondering if that will be a problem at HH?
> 
> We're driving from Minnesota and are have two options - Drive straight through 22 hours (we're road trip pros and can do it) but aren't sure if we should take it slow.  If we drive straight thru we'd arrive on Sat and would have those extra points we'd need to use, but we'd have an extra day at DVC & HH.  If we take it slow, we'll arrive on Sun.  Either way we plan to leave for home Friday.  We've never been there before, would a Sun-Fri stay be enough since we don't have theme parks to figure in or should we maximize our time at HH and suffer through the long drive straight through?
> 
> Also, I'm notorious for wanting to extend and stay "just one more day..." should I just book the Friday night at the end of the trip now, or will I have enough relaxing time that I won't need the extra day?  We're the casual park type that likes 10 days at WDW so we don't have to rush, but I still usually feel like I need an extra day at the end of the trip... maybe no amount of days are ever enough!
> 
> I realize that it won't be HH at its best at that time of year, especially in terms of DVC and the summer parties, but when you live in Minnesota it is hard to justify going south during the summer since June, July and August on the lakes in MN are what we live for all winter long!



What we did was spend a night in Savanah.  We did not have as far a drive it was about 11 hours for us.  We spent a night at Savanah and toured around the town.  Saved the points on Saturday, loved Savahanh and toured around there before it was time to drive and check in at HH.  That way you get most of driving done.  Relax and have a nice dinner in Savanah and tour around before going to HH and it saves you some points.


----------



## discott71

I was wondering how hard it is to get a 2bdrm at the 7 month mark in July or August (for next year of course).  Our family is pretty flexible and can go anytime over that period. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maryrn11168

mc97 said:


> We just did the 9am-11am tour this morning...the boat launch is a couple miles away from the resort, but it took less than 10 minutes to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> We would/will definitely go again, Megan is very nice and especially good with kids, but I think we'll do the fireworks cruise so the dolphins are a bonus instead of the main purpose/focus of the trip!



Hi!!  We did the fireworks cruise last night and had a great time!!   I will mention, for those of you who have not gone with Megan before that you meet at the "Cross Bay Boat Landing" we were looking for a "marina" and thought we were lost when there wasn't one!!

Since it was the fireworks cruise we were meeting at 7pm. The boat landing was right by the Palmetto Dunes Marina, so we went early and a nice dinner at Captain Woody's!!  We met megan around 6:45pm She loaded us right onboard and started off!!  I should mention the it was my DH, DS-10, DD-7, DS-6, DNiece-13 and myself.  We saw quite a few dolphins and she would slow down to see if we could get them to come closer...2 came right next to the boat and seemed to wait for us to take their picture!!!  She was great with the kids and there need for speed!!!   She answered all of their questions ( I think my 6 yo could now pass the boating course!!!! LOL!!!  He asked her what every button, monitor, closet on the boat was for!!!)

As the sun set we headed toward Shelter Cove and watched the fireworks!!  They were very nice!!  We had a great experience and I would highly recommend Island Time Charters and Cpt Megan!!!  

One other tidbit to keep in mind...there is no bathroom on board, so DH and I watched the liquid intakes until the latter part of the trip!!!  This was not a problem for our boys, accom could be made for them, but the girls were a little bit of a problem!!!

Hope anyone that goes has as much fun as we did!!!


----------



## chum

I'm glad you guys had such a nice time on the water.

When are we going to see some photos?


----------



## Maryrn11168

chum said:


> I'm glad you guys had such a nice time on the water.
> 
> When are we going to see some photos?



As soon as we get home and I can upload them from my camera!!!


----------



## mbw12

Does anyone know if they allow skim boarding and/or boogy boarding on the beach near the Beach House?  We live in Jersey and my son skim boards for hours on end up here, but only certain areas of beach allow it.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

I have never heard of a limit on Skim boarding on HH.  I know they do it here on Tybee.

Also, I just heard on the radio that the jellyfish are making themselves felt on HH.  Please be careful over there.  

If you are stung, stay in the water, get a handfull of sand from the bottom and scrape the sand on the spot of contact.  You have to get those spines out before the air gets to them.  If that doesn't help (or it's too late) get some ammonia or urine and wash the area with that.  It will kill the pain quick.   They should  have supplies in the beach house.


----------



## chum

As Conan said above, it's A-OK to skimboard anywhere on Hilton Head's beach.


----------



## Sox_Fan

8/23-8/29


----------



## Maryrn11168

Conan the Librarian said:


> .
> 
> Also, I just heard on the radio that the jellyfish are making themselves felt on HH.  Please be careful over there.
> 
> If you are stung, stay in the water, get a handfull of sand from the bottom and scrape the sand on the spot of contact.  You have to get those spines out before the air gets to them.  If that doesn't help (or it's too late) get some ammonia or urine and wash the area with that.  It will kill the pain quick.   They should  have supplies in the beach house.



Jelly fish were a big problem whenwe were at the beach house on Monday!!  My DS and DNiece both got stung!!  So did about 35 others!!!  needless to say we have not been back over there since!!!  My son is a bit afraid to go back in the water (he got bit on both ankles!!!)    The lifegaurds have a spray of vinegar and salt water that helps with the sting!!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

chum said:


> As Conan said above, it's A-OK to skimboard anywhere on Hilton Head's beach.




Whoops, sorry Chum.  I keep forgetting you actually live there.  Wasn't trying to steal your thunder.  But, then again, we have had plenty of thunder to go around  here lately.


----------



## chum

Conan the Librarian said:


> Whoops, sorry Chum.  I keep forgetting you actually live there.  Wasn't trying to steal your thunder.  But, then again, we have had plenty of thunder to go around  here lately.



You were right about skimboarding.  Just backing you up! 

Two nights of incredible thunder and lighting.  

Seems too quiet tonight.


----------



## queendarvet

Is there any place to rent jet skis nearby?  My boys loved renting them when we went to Vero.  I know I want to do some kayaking but my kids like to go a little faster than that!


----------



## chum

queendarvet said:


> Is there any place to rent jet skis nearby?  My boys loved renting them when we went to Vero.  I know I want to do some kayaking but my kids like to go a little faster than that!



Palmetto Bay Marina has Wave Runners and other watercraft for rent.  They are about 10 min away from DVC.


----------



## tarheel

We have been to HHI several times, but mostly in the summer and once in October.  I looked back at this thread for early April visits, but didn't see much.  What is the weather like in early April? Does it get warm enough to sit at the beach? While I bet the ocean is too cold, the pools are heated, right?  We might go for spring break vs trying for summer again.  Please let me know any experiences.  It would be right around Easter.  Does the resort do anything special?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## SC Minnie

We're headed back 'home' for Labor Day weekend. Will be at HHI 9/5-9/7 for a quick end of the summer trip.


----------



## vbarry

Just returned from three nights at AKV and a week at HHI but stayed at Marriott Ocean Grande which we really liked but really want to stay at Disney's HHI resort next summer for the kids activities etc. Nothing beats the treatment you get at a Disney resort.

My question and I am sure it has been asked several times but will I have any luck getting a ressie seven months out for late July early August?? Can this be done? Any hints on a better day to start the ressie in order to get an entire week? Thanks for any help!

By the way- Loved Hilton Head. It is a beautiful community.  We ate at the Salty Dog (ok food but great atmosphere), Crazy Crab (pretty good), Steamers we really enjoyed, Boathouse II a little out of the way but really enjoyed this place.  We enjoyed several drinks at Pool Bar Jim's at the Marriott Ocean Grande.  Spent a day on Daufuskie Island renting golf carts and touring. This was the most unique place I have ever been....but my girls absolutely loved it and tell everyone it was their favorite day. Met Old County Joe and bought a bottle of wine.  We did the Vagabond Dolphin Cruise...it was just ok and a little pricey. I would probably do Zodiac next time.

Any questions about the above activities just ask.  I need a little break from the World (even though I still love it) so we are taking another year off and heading back to HHI.!!


----------



## northwenald

DH and I have never been to HH and would love to try it next year. I keep reading about all the great things for kids to do but we have no children so it would be just us two adults. Is the Disney HH better for families or should we stay somewhere else on the island? We do not mind being around children I just didn't know if the resort is geared more for kids than just adults. Thanks everyone !!!!


----------



## AnnetteF

vbarry said:


> Just returned from three nights at AKV and a week at HHI but stayed at Marriott Ocean Grande which we really liked but really want to stay at Disney's HHI resort next summer for the kids activities etc. Nothing beats the treatment you get at a Disney resort.
> 
> My question and I am sure it has been asked several times but will I have any luck getting a ressie seven months out for late July early August?? Can this be done? Any hints on a better day to start the ressie in order to get an entire week? Thanks for any help!
> 
> By the way- Loved Hilton Head. It is a beautiful community.  We ate at the Salty Dog (ok food but great atmosphere), Crazy Crab (pretty good), Steamers we really enjoyed, Boathouse II a little out of the way but really enjoyed this place.  We enjoyed several drinks at Pool Bar Jim's at the Marriott Ocean Grande.  Spent a day on Daufuskie Island renting golf carts and touring. This was the most unique place I have ever been....but my girls absolutely loved it and tell everyone it was their favorite day. Met Old County Joe and bought a bottle of wine.  We did the Vagabond Dolphin Cruise...it was just ok and a little pricey. I would probably do Zodiac next time.
> 
> Any questions about the above activities just ask.  I need a little break from the World (even though I still love it) so we are taking another year off and heading back to HHI.!!



As far as getting a ressie for late July/early August, I called for Aug. 2-7 for this year back in January on the first day that I could at 9:00 am and the only night I could get was the night of the 7th, so I took that and waitlisted for the other 4 nights (we were looking for either a studio or a 1 bedroom). We had basically given up on it but then a studio came thru on June 26. We had a wonderful vacation, and plan on doing the same thing for next summer, but I'm already thinking that the same thing will happen and our plans are going to be up in the air for a while. I understand that 2 bedrooms are a little easier to come by because the resort has more of those than anything, but we don't want to spend the extra points for a 2 bedroom that we don't need. 

I'm so mad because several years ago, we did an add on of 70 points at VWL (which we've only stayed at once and honestly - it's just not our favorite resort). That was before we discovered how much we love HHI. If we had done it at HH instead, that would be enough for our studio in the summer and we could then book at 11 months out. But more points are not in our budget right now, and it would be such a pain to sell VWL and buy HH. Oh, well. 

Good luck in getting a ressie for next summer.


----------



## AnnetteF

northwenald said:


> DH and I have never been to HH and would love to try it next year. I keep reading about all the great things for kids to do but we have no children so it would be just us two adults. Is the Disney HH better for families or should we stay somewhere else on the island? We do not mind being around children I just didn't know if the resort is geared more for kids than just adults. Thanks everyone !!!!



DH and I went when it was just ourselves before DD came along and we had a wonderful time. It is a very relaxing vacation and you are still surrounded by that feeling of being in a Disney resort. Not just for people with kids at all.


----------



## chum

Lee Cockerell spoke today at the Marriott Resort which is very close to the HH DVC beach building.
Many of you know that Lee is a former Executive Vice President of Operations for Walt Disney World.  He held the position for 9 years.

I attended the talk and thought it was good but that he was a bit tired.  It was his third talk of the day.  About 500 folks showed up.
He focused on business management which was fine for the crowd but I would have enjoyed a few more WDW anecdotes.






Nice to see him though.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

SC Minnie said:


> We're headed back 'home' for Labor Day weekend. Will be at HHI 9/5-9/7 for a quick end of the summer trip.



OT , isn't that a pic of VB pool in your avitar? Please give us a TR!


----------



## dredick

woohoo! 

  My HHI ressie came through today for March 18-21 2010!!! Can't wait to check HHI out! Is there a picture thread for HHI? thanks


----------



## Granny

Since DW & I are about to be quasi-empty nesters (sending both daughters off to college next week) we decided on a whim to take a trip to HH.  I booked November 1 - 7 today...couldn't get a 1BR for all of the days so I booked a 2BR for just the two of us! 

We are waitlisted for a 1BR but frankly with the point schedule so low (147 points for the 2BR for 6 nights) at HH that time of the year, we aren't too worried about it.  

I've been to HH four or five times back in the 80's on golfing trips with a buddy but this is my first time at DVC and my DW's first trip there.

I've enjoyed browsing this thread with the tips and the photos, and very much look forward to enjoying your lovely resort!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Since DW & I are about to be quasi-empty nesters (sending both daughters off to college next week) we decided on a whim to take a trip to HH. I booked November 1 - 7 today...couldn't get a 1BR for all of the days so I booked a 2BR for just the two of us!
> 
> We are waitlisted for a 1BR but frankly with the point schedule so low (147 points for the 2BR for 6 nights) at HH that time of the year, we aren't too worried about it.
> 
> I've been to HH four or five times back in the 80's on golfing trips with a buddy but this is my first time at DVC and my DW's first trip there.
> 
> I've enjoyed browsing this thread with the tips and the photos, and very much look forward to enjoying your lovely resort!


 If you have a Disney Rewards Visa Card, they have a promo for $66/night for a studio, $101 (I think) for a one bedroom, etc. I'll try and post the link!


----------



## hematite153

We're booked!

After 2 years of trying to plan a trip to HHI we're finally booked for the school holiday in the middle of March.

(I have to admit that after years of things getting in the way, I'm still worried that something else will get in the way and we won't get to go...but, being booked is a step closer than ever before.)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Here's the link to the Disney HHI promo...awesome rates!
http://disneyrewards.disney.go.com/newsandoffers/offer-wdwaugust09verobeach.html


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> If you have a Disney Rewards Visa Card, they have a promo for $66/night for a studio, $101 (I think) for a one bedroom, etc. I'll try and post the link!



How thoughtful of you to post and provide such a great suggestion.  Thank you, thank you! 

I'm a little embarrassed to say this, but we actually have some points we have to burn relatively soon so the 2BR will probably keep me from going into the point rental mode.  But what a great price for a 1BR!!  

I've really enjoyed all the pictures and look forward to a relaxing trip to this great resort!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We just booked Hilton Head for the first time for March 16-20 for our Ontario March break - we are driving and will be hitting Virginia first for a few days.
I know it's not going to be HOT there but will be much better then our Ontario March break.  We will be driving so will take our golf clubs with us - can someone recommend a not too difficult course for my family - dh, myself, 16 and 10yo ds' - we'd like to do 18 one day and 9 another day.
Also are the fishing trips and dolphin trips operating in March?  What other activities are there to do typically.  My family doesn't do well sitting still for too long so the beach resort aspect has never worked for us.
Also recommendations of places to eat would be great - my youngest has allergies to nuts, coconut and palm oil so is a bit more difficult to feed!
Thanks!


----------



## vbarry

Just booked our spring break trip the week before Easter.   Got a one bedroom with no problem.  We just got back from HHI a few weeks ago but cannot wait to go back even though it may be cool.

One thing I had a hard time finding was restaurants on the beach or a beach setting where it is laid back, good food etc. We have two young girls so things like this are always nice.  Any ideas??

Any major events going on the week before Easter at the resort. Thanks!


----------



## chum

BitsnBearsMom said:


> can someone recommend a not too difficult course for my family - Also are the fishing trips and dolphin trips operating in March?  Also recommendations of places to eat would be great - my youngest has allergies to nuts, coconut and palm oil so is a bit more difficult to feed!
> Thanks!



Congrats on booking your trip to Hilton Head Island!  I'm sure you'll love it.

I would suggest Old South as a very nice golf course at reasonable prices and difficulty.  You can always play Robert Trent Jones across the street from DVC in Palmetto Dunes but it's not cheap.  It does have an ocean green which is beautiful.
There are over two hundred restaurants to choose from so you'll have plenty of choice.  Just stay away from Chik-fil-A and their peanut oil!  Let your server know that you have the peanut and palm oil allergy and they will accomodate.


----------



## chum

vbarry said:


> One thing I had a hard time finding was restaurants on the beach or a beach setting where it is laid back, good food etc. We have two young girls so things like this are always nice.  Any ideas??



There are not many resturants that are right on the sand but you can get close.  The Marriott, Westin, Hilton and Holiday Inn all have food service with an ocean view and beach access.  The DVC beach house of course has a counter service restaurant.  
There are plenty of marina, creek or marsh view eateries like Capt Woody's, Up the Creek, Marker 13, Quarter Deck, Salty Dog, Sunset Grille, San Miguels, Old Oyster Factory, Black Marlin, Scott's, Old Fort Pub, Hudsons, King Fisher and Crazy Crab.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bearcats#1

We just took Chum's advice on Captain Megan with Island Time Charters and experienced the most memorable time of our vacation!  What a day!  We called Captain Megan because of all of the positive comments regarding her service and we were treated like VIPs all day, we HIGHLY recommend!  She picked us up at the Cross Island Boat Landing on the south end of Hilton Head and we embarked on our journey to Savannah.  We saw soo many dolphins and beautiful sights of this area and the kids loved Captain Megan.  

Thank you so much for the advice Chum, we had a great time!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

I will check out those golf courses - thanks Chum!

Can you tell me if the dolphin excursions, fishing excursions are happening in March and what else I might find going on to keep my guys busy?


----------



## chum

Bearcats#1 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice Chum, we had a great time!



Glad y'all had a good time and glad I could help!  

Funny how close Savannah/Tybee is via water.


----------



## chum

BitsnBearsMom said:


> I will check out those golf courses - thanks Chum!
> 
> Can you tell me if the dolphin excursions, fishing excursions are happening in March and what else I might find going on to keep my guys busy?



Sure,
The dolphin are always around so you can still catch a tour.  I would call ahead and ask what the sightings have been like.  Fishing charters are still available too.  Some Captains leave the area for the Caribbean but usually for Dec thru Feb.
March can be beautiful here.  Look for highs in the upper 60's and lows in the upper 40's.  Low precipitation and no humidity.  I like putting on shorts for a walk or bike ride during the day then having a fire in the fireplace at night.  The bugs don't get going until April.

The Disney resort is a very nice place to be.
Bring or rent bikes and I'm sure your boys will have fun just exploring.

I enjoy a day trip to Savannah (just under 1hr away) to walk around the historic district and then visit the  forts just outside the city.  My son loves them!
Watch or read "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" then visit Mercer house.


----------



## vbarry

Bearcats#1 said:


> We just took Chum's advice on Captain Megan with Island Time Charters and experienced the most memorable time of our vacation!  What a day!  We called Captain Megan because of all of the positive comments regarding her service and we were treated like VIPs all day, we HIGHLY recommend!  She picked us up at the Cross Island Boat Landing on the south end of Hilton Head and we embarked on our journey to Savannah.  We saw soo many dolphins and beautiful sights of this area and the kids loved Captain Megan.
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice Chum, we had a great time!



I would love to hear more about this trip. I am really thinking about taking it. Was it the Savannah Day tour where you actually go into Savannah etc? There was several tours listed on their site. I have girls ages 5 and 9 and want to make sure they would enjoy it. Thanks!!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Is this really one of the only DVC resorts where I don't have to worry about what I'm requesting?  I've scanned through this board quickly and don't see any...  is everything that cool and relaxing?


----------



## sigillaria

*I bought HH pre-constuction in 1995 and in all these years have only gone there about 5 times...using my 165 points at WDW because of my grandson.
(I add them to my OKW points).
But I have gone in April for the past 2 years alone for some R&R.

I love HH and live right outside Savannah so it's a short drive for me. Maybe that's why I take it for granted.

I'm happy to see so many members appreciate this wonderful island since I've read many complaints of people thinking Dis HH should have characters running around, and be the same as the WDW resorts.*


----------



## Bearcats#1

vbarry said:


> I would love to hear more about this trip. I am really thinking about taking it. Was it the Savannah Day tour where you actually go into Savannah etc? There was several tours listed on their site. I have girls ages 5 and 9 and want to make sure they would enjoy it. Thanks!!



We took the 6 Hour Trip, it took about and hour and a half to get there with dolphin stops along the way   The kids were in Heaven!  Captain Megan docked us right on River Street and the kids decided they wanted to take a ghost tour in a hearse which was only about 150 yards from where the boat was docked, very convenient.  After the ghost tour we grabbed a little bite to eat at Tubby's Tank House right on the water and again about 100 yards from where the boat was docked.  Apparently it gets pretty crazy down there and I was a little worried if it would be an appropriate family atmosphere but we really had a great time and the beautiful boat ride to and from really just topped it off!  I hope you have the same wonderful experience as we did, it was so nice to spend time with just our family on the boat and Captain Megan really went out of her way to make sure we were comfortable.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Someone mention my favorite town, Savannah?

I took several photos from Tybee of the point of HH where the Beach House is.  I'll dig them up and post them. 

Every time we go to tybee I look over at HH and dream of Joyceburgers from the grill.....


----------



## vbarry

Is Tybee worth a day trip or 1/2 day trip??


----------



## Conan the Librarian

It depends.  If you are going to do other things in Savannah (Ft Pulaski, downtown Savannah) it would be worth a day trip.  If you are just looking for a beach to go to, you would probably be better off staying at HH and going over to the beach house.

The food down that ways is very good, but, It's a long way from HH.


----------



## pnyltwk

I called member services yesterday morning and got reservations for a two bedroom from March 28th through April 2nd.  Woo Hoo.  My family and I are looking forward to a relaxing week at HHI during our kid's Spring Break 2010.


----------



## abbs25

I have a question.  I read through some of the 55 pages, but don't have time to read through all of them.  My sisters and I are considering taking my parents to HHI for their 35th wedding anniversary in December 2010.  How is HHI this time of year?  We would get there the day after Christmas and stay through the new year.  Is there enough to do at this time of year?

Also, is it hard to get villas reserved during this time of year for those who aren't DVC members?

Thanks!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

It could be cold or warm.  It could rain or be VERY dry.

I am not joking.  I remember 80deg at Christmas and 4deg at Christmas and not many years apart.  

We have been running very rainy this Summer, but, that could change.  

Being on the ocean, the temps on HH tend to be moderated by the ocean itself.   

As for availablitly, better minds than mine will have to post.


----------



## podsnel

Hi HHI adorers!  I started my HHI Tr, if you'd like to read along- here's a link (and there's one in my sig, too)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267051

Hope to see you soon!!

Ellen


----------



## Bearcats#1

BitsnBearsMom said:


> I will check out those golf courses - thanks Chum!
> 
> Can you tell me if the dolphin excursions, fishing excursions are happening in March and what else I might find going on to keep my guys busy?



Hey, I wanted to tell you when we were on our trip to Savannah on Island Time Charters, Captain Megan said she would be doing trips in March because we were thinking about coming back in the Spring.  We saw lots of dolphins and her boat was so clean and comfortable, we highly recommend her services for any type of cruise, however I don't think she does fishing.  Her website was on a brochure we picked up, check it out if you would like more info.

IslandTimeChartersHHI.com


----------



## lmb

Hi everyone,
We just returned from our first trip and loooooved HH! Can't wait to go back next year. My DS2 has asked about 2x per day since the trip if we can go back to HH more often. I was wondering how difficult the last week of Aug is to get with points? I know the cash rates have changed this week in the past years but I know this week is still high season with points.


----------



## AnnaS

We also just returned from HH (Sun.) and loved it.  We were there three nights on our way home from WDW.  Enough to know we will definitely be back.  Very relaxing and so many choices of places to eat.  Could not decide each night where to eat.  We ate at San Miguels, Mezzaluna and the Boathouse.

We reserved two studios for the last three nights of August at the 7 month window.


----------



## chum

lmb said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was wondering how difficult the last week of Aug is to get with points?



I can say that there was a noticable difference in vacationers the last 10 days of Aug.  The island went from packed to managable and it's somewhat quiet now (Sept 3rd).  Based on this season your odds are looking better.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Whoo hoo...our New Years Eve ressies went through!

Just overnight, but, it will be fun!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Conan the Librarian said:


> Whoo hoo...our New Years Eve ressies went through!
> 
> Just overnight, but, it will be fun!




That's wonderful!  I'd love to know what (if anything) the resort does for New Year's, so please give us a report.


----------



## mbw12

Sitting here on the balcony this early sunday morning....and I officially want to add on points here (doesnt mean I will have the money, tho, but I want to....LOL)   We got here on Thursday and the weather has been amazing....kids are loving the beach and the resort.  Last nite we met the owner of the Atlanta Falcons (we happened to be behind him and his family while playing miniature golf)  Went kayaking and had a dolphin swim with our tour!  Rented bikes, ate lots of amazing seafood. Hmmmm...what else?  Just relaxing and enjoying life!  I sssoooo do not want to go home on Tuesday!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Just spent a great few hours on 'the island' today.  We had nothing to do, so we cruised over for a road trip to the resort.  We're going to be staying for New Year's Eve and wanted to find out what events were planned.  The front desk didn't have any info, but, we ran into Mike the Rec guy (another Savannahian) and he told us that they have a great party and end with the Ball drop.  We'll be all over that.  We ate lunch at Tide Me Over and found out that Joyce was cooking.  You haven't been to HHI unles you have had a Joyceburger.  We walked around the island for a bit and then spent a while in a hammock.

The weather started changing about 3 so we started back, besides, we had to stop off at Sam's Club.

The following link will give you a slideshow of some of the views we saw.  Enjoy the fix!

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=9857debdfb331bd0&sid=0IZuGTRuxasWQT


----------



## irish dancer

pnyltwk said:


> I called member services yesterday morning and got reservations for a two bedroom from March 28th through April 2nd.  Woo Hoo.  My family and I are looking forward to a relaxing week at HHI during our kid's Spring Break 2010.



We'll see you there!  We'll be at HHI March 29th to April 2nd although I'm thinking we might make it down there late on the 28th so I might book a room at the Hampton Inn since it'll be late.  Do you have kids?


----------



## vbarry

irish dancer said:


> We'll see you there!  We'll be at HHI March 29th to April 2nd although I'm thinking we might make it down there late on the 28th so I might book a room at the Hampton Inn since it'll be late.  Do you have kids?




We are heading March 27 to April 3. Hoping for some warm weather!!


----------



## irish dancer

vbarry said:


> We are heading March 27 to April 3. Hoping for some warm weather!!



So hoping for warm weather too!  Are you driving?  Any kids?


----------



## vbarry

irish dancer said:


> So hoping for warm weather too!  Are you driving?  Any kids?



Yes- we are driving. This is our first family "road trip".  I have two daughters ages 5 and 9.

I see you are from the Chicago area. Are you driving??

We spent a week this summer in Hilton Head at the Marriott and really enjoyed it!


----------



## irish dancer

vbarry said:


> Yes- we are driving. This is our first family "road trip".  I have two daughters ages 5 and 9.
> 
> I see you are from the Chicago area. Are you driving??
> 
> We spent a week this summer in Hilton Head at the Marriott and really enjoyed it!



Yes, we're driving too.  We did the drive for the first time in 2008 and it wasn't as bad as we were expecting.  The dvd player in the minivan was a big help.       We drove through the night on the way down and split it up into 2 days on the way back.


----------



## dis-happy

mbw12 said:


> Sitting here on the balcony this early sunday morning....and I officially want to add on points here (doesnt mean I will have the money, tho, but I want to....LOL)   We got here on Thursday and the weather has been amazing....kids are loving the beach and the resort.  Last nite we met the owner of the Atlanta Falcons (we happened to be behind him and his family while playing miniature golf)  Went kayaking and had a dolphin swim with our tour!  Rented bikes, ate lots of amazing seafood. Hmmmm...what else?  Just relaxing and enjoying life!  I sssoooo do not want to go home on Tuesday!



Arthur Blank?  He's also the guy who started Home Depot.  Has a house on the Ocean Course in Sea Pines...the only one with view of both the golf course and the ocean.  It's great you were able to meet him!


----------



## mbw12

dis-happy said:


> Arthur Blank?  He's also the guy who started Home Depot.  Has a house on the Ocean Course in Sea Pines...the only one with view of both the golf course and the ocean.  It's great you were able to meet him!



Yup...thats him!  I feel that he owes me since I am the one that helped make him a billionaire with all of the money that I have spent at Home Depot over the years....LOL!!!!!


----------



## pnyltwk

irish dancer said:


> We'll see you there!  We'll be at HHI March 29th to April 2nd although I'm thinking we might make it down there late on the 28th so I might book a room at the Hampton Inn since it'll be late.  Do you have kids?




Yes. A son that is 15 (Football Player) and a daughter 12 (Musician/Artist).  We will drive down the day before and stay in a dive the night before.  We are in the NW Florida are so it is a good 8-9 hours drive.  We were at HHI in Apr 08 for a few nights and really enjoyed the resort.  We are going on a WDW/Vero Beach/DCL vacation next month and the stay at HHI will be our relaxing vacation this year.  Do you have kids?


----------



## cheesekate2005

I am a non DVC owner thinking of going to HHI for the first time for our February break.  I am wondering what it is like there at this time of year.  I know it won't be hot, but what kinds of things can we expect from the resort and the area at this time?  I've never been to the area at all so any info would be great!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Could be hot, it could be cold.  February is a transition month in the Low Country.   

Golf will be good, swimming might be problematic.  

There may be cultural events here in Savannah or in Charleston.  I would check closer to the time.  If you come late February and early March, the Irish festival will be starting up here in Savannah.


----------



## mickeywho?

So it looks like we may be going the week after Christmas....I know! Not on points but maybe cash if we can get in. Is that even possible at this point?

Anyways - I'm exploring options! Are there other resorts (imagine!) that you'd recommend we take a look at in case DHHIR is as booked as I suspect? 

What can we expect as far as activities on the island in December? Boat tours? 

We're not expecting beach weather - I'm sure my boys will still use a heated pool though, and I will definitely be found in a hot tub! Will it be fairly dry weather? Can we plan on using bikes?

Any special stuff going on for Christmas and New Years?

Tell me anything and everything - this is a first trip for us!


----------



## dallastxcpa

Hello All,

I am sorry that I have been MIA, but I promise I will update the 1st post soon.  We have had a crazy summer and start to the school year.

I hope everyone enjoyed their trips this summer.  I know we did and hope to add on points at HH in the next few years.

Lorrie


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

ahhh my silly question for the day..... you know you are a disney addict when......

We are heading to HHI mid march for the first time using our DVC points - haven't been to WDW since last December and probably won't be back for at least another year.... sigh... family claims they are 'disney'd out' go figure!!  Does HH have a store similar to the resort stores at WDW where I can get my 'fix' of Disney merchandise??


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Yes.  It's not big, but, they have a nice sellection.  Nothing like the ones in WDW, smaller even than SSR, but, very serviceable.  They also have Mickey Premium Ice Cream!

We'll be there fore NewYear's Eve.  Mike the Pool Guy says that they have a nice celebration that night.

As for the weather, who knows.  It could be cold and sunny, it could be wet and warm.  It could be combinations of that.   Again, I am not being silly here.  That is our weather.

40 deg....80 deg.  It depends on the fronts coming through.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Perfect thanks!!  Even a little bit of Disney will do me!!  Crazy family..... how could they ever be tired of Disney


----------



## mickeywho?

BitsnBearsMom said:


> Perfect thanks!!  Even a little bit of Disney will do me!!  Crazy family..... how could they ever be tired of Disney



Hello fellow Ontario-an! Are you driving down? Have you done the drive before? Just wondered since we are thinking of driving ourselves during Christmas break and were curious about timing etc.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

mickeywho? said:


> Hello fellow Ontario-an! Are you driving down? Have you done the drive before? Just wondered since we are thinking of driving ourselves during Christmas break and were curious about timing etc.



We are driving and doing it in 2 days - we've done the drive to WDW once a very long time ago but we typically fly for most vacations now .  We figure we'll try the drive this time though as we really want to stop in Virginia on the way down.

The first day will be about 11 hrs to Richmond, Virginia and we will leave at some ungodly hour in the morning knowing dh - then we will go to Great Wolf lodge in Virginia for 2 nights after that - then head to Hilton Head and according to the maps it's another 5 hrs.

Coming home we have to figure out 10 hrs driving the first day then 6 the 2nd day so we can stop and shop on the way home.  Can't wait!!  I sure need a dose of Disney soon!!


----------



## cheesekate2005

I just booked my first stay at HHI for Feb 15 - 20th!  I am so excited!  Please keep the information coming!


----------



## hematite153

mickeywho? said:


> Hello fellow Ontario-an! Are you driving down? Have you done the drive before? Just wondered since we are thinking of driving ourselves during Christmas break and were curious about timing etc.



We've done the drive to WDW a few times and have managed to go as far as the turn off for HHI in a single day.  So, I believe that if we were to push it hard the trip could be done to HHI in a day, but, we're planning to take 2 days when we go in March.

If you remember, come back and let us know how it went after your trip.


----------



## mayayn

Hello, all, this is my first post on the DISboards! 

I'm writing with a question about HHI in the off season. I took advantage of the great Disney Visa rates to book several days for the first week of November.  It'll be me, my 7yo DD, my sister, and my mom. I think HHI sounds perfect for me. Mom and Sis will also have a great time; they both enjoy just hanging out with a glass of wine and a good book.  

However, my DD is pretty active and a real social butterfly. Her idea of a great vacation is meeting a new "BFF" who she can run around with the whole time. I'm a little worried that she'll find enough to do and other kids to hang with in early November. (FYI, school is out for most of that week where we live.) 

Can anyone who's been to HHI in the off season, esp. with kids, advise? Does Disney still run most of the normal activities? In particular, DD's been wanting to go kayaking, and likes anything to do with animals. 

Thanks very much!

--Mayayn
2001 Dolphin; 2002 BC; 2006 GF; May 2009 POFQ; Nov 2009 HHI


----------



## Donnainnj

Mayayn, We have gone to Disney HH many times at this time of the year,  (NJ week) and have reservations to return this year. The kids  have been all different ages for the trips. (they are now 16(G) and 12(G) and newcomer 18 months(B)) They usually find someone to play with at the pool. Every trip we have taken the activity schedule was full and there was plenty to do. We have kayaked this time of year. The marsh tour (moon snails and such) would be good for your daughter if she likes nature, they usually have a meet and greet or story time with Shadow (dog) that my kids enjoy. Maybe a dolphin cruise? At that age my kids loved the unbirthday party. They also loved and still love just playing and searching in the tidal pools at the beach. They always want to crab/fish on the pier. Disney Hilton Head is a great place to be as busy or as relaxed as you want to be. 
   Donna


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi all!

Well, tomorrow is finally the day...I get to call and book my DH's stay for April! lol This was one of my selling points to him when convincing him DVC was for us! (2 yrs ago!)

He will be celebrating his 50th with his 2 friends from grade school, they all turn 50 within the same week. They will golf...golf...and golf.....hoping to snag a 2 bdr....
Then I will be back asking for some advice from all the experts here


----------



## WolfpackFan

DisneyBride - I you are booking at 7 months tomorrow, I would guess you're talking about April 18th. You need to be aware that is the last day of the Verizon Heritage Golf Tournament. HHI will be a zoo on that day. I have heard the traffic if horrendous. Though it should be easier getting on the island than off. We are staying at the resort then but plan to check out the next day - Monday.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

WolfpackFan said:


> DisneyBride - I you are booking at 7 months tomorrow, I would guess you're talking about April 18th. You need to be aware that is the last day of the Verizon Heritage Golf Tournament. HHI will be a zoo on that day. I have heard the traffic if horrendous. Though it should be easier getting on the island than off. We are staying at the resort then but plan to check out the next day - Monday.



You are correct sir A Sun arrival through Fri departure...They were planning on Sunday being a travel day since 2 of the gentlemen are arriving from SF, CA, long day for them...this is good information to know, thank you.


This is their first time at HHI...


----------



## dis-happy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well, tomorrow is finally the day...I get to call and book my DH's stay for April! lol This was one of my selling points to him when convincing him DVC was for us! (2 yrs ago!)
> 
> He will be celebrating his 50th with his 2 friends from grade school, they all turn 50 within the same week. They will golf...golf...and golf.....hoping to snag a 2 bdr....
> Then I will be back asking for some advice from all the experts here





They should look into a tee time at the Harbour Town course.  It's pricey, but the course will be in great shape right after the tournament.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dis-happy said:


> They should look into a tee time at the Harbour Town course.  It's pricey, but the course will be in great shape right after the tournament.



He had already planned on this course...lol...he did say they may "work up" to this course as he thinks this one is more difficult...I have no clue..I just enjoy watching the end of the tournaments on TV when it comes down to the last couple of holes...I am still trying to learn!

good news....booked it this morning
A 2 bdr villa for 4 nights....3 on points and one on cash...I need to make sure there are still some for me for next years F & W trip
I am sure he will come back wanting to book a family trip to HHI


----------



## liznboys

Hi HHI lovers!

Do any of you happen to know if you can pay for your room there using Disney Gift Cards?  

I booked cash using that Disney Visa deal and would love to pay our balance upon arrival with the gift cards we got from the AP referral program...

Thank you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Came back from a 2 night stay at Disney's HH (AUG 15-17).  The weather wasn't the most cooperative, but we had some good weather breaks.  This was a pit stop for us on the way to moving dd into FSU.  

Just wanted to say, we had dinner at the newer Sea Trawler restaurant and enjoyed it very much.  Views are great----my daughter who had lunch their with a friend a week earlier saw dolphin from their window table seat.   




> http://www.theseatrawler.com/Sea_Trawler_Restaurant.html









Here we are enjoying our meal (very pretty restaurant) :

















Some other various pics from Harbour Town marina/shopping :


























Our room (studio) in Bldg 16. Everything was in good condition :


----------



## nzdisneymom

We're going for spring break 2010 -- we went last year and had a really relaxing time even though it rained a lot that week.  But we enjoyed it so much that we decided to go back for 2010 - can't wait!


----------



## Sand

Hi All! We are new DVC members and are very excited to spend Christmas in DVC HHI.  We are also going on our first cruise next year (DCL) and I guess I have cruise magents on the brain. Does anyone know if the doors are metal? I thought it would be fun to put a Merry Christmas from us magnet on the door. Also, we are going to be staying in a 2br. Is there a must stay section? Just ask for a Savannah view?

thank you!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Sand said:


> Hi All! We are new DVC members and are very excited to spend Christmas in DVC HHI.  We are also going on our first cruise next year (DCL) and I guess I have cruise magents on the brain. Does anyone know if the doors are metal? I thought it would be fun to put a Merry Christmas from us magnet on the door. Also, we are going to be staying in a 2br. Is there a must stay section? Just ask for a Savannah view?
> 
> thank you!!



We liked Building 15 as it was close enough to everything - 2 minute walk to the pool, 2 minute walk to the front of the resort.  It overlooked the boardwalk / marsh.


----------



## pnyltwk

nzdisneymom said:


> We liked Building 15 as it was close enough to everything - 2 minute walk to the pool, 2 minute walk to the front of the resort.  It overlooked the boardwalk / marsh.



I see that you will be staying in a THV later this week.  We are going to THV's in October.  Can you let us know how the THV's are after your stay? We will also be there (HHI) for Spring Break 2010.  We arrive on Sunday the 28th of March and leave on Friday the 2nd of April.  Maybe we will run in to each there at HHI.  Our last stay we were at the main lodge.  It was very nice and we enjoyed it so much that we want to go back.


----------



## nzdisneymom

pnyltwk said:


> I see that you will be staying in a THV later this week.  We are going to THV's in October.  Can you let us know how the THV's are after your stay? We will also be there (HHI) for Spring Break 2010.  We arrive on Sunday the 28th of March and leave on Friday the 2nd of April.  Maybe we will run in to each there at HHI.  Our last stay we were at the main lodge.  It was very nice and we enjoyed it so much that we want to go back.



You'll be there the same dates that we'll be there for Hilton Head.  My DH's birthday is on the 2nd, so when you see on their t.v. channel "happy birthday Gary" that's us  When the 2010 thread starts, we'll have to post over there.  We had such a great time last year.  The one thing we didn't do that we wanted to do was get over to the miniature golf course that's nearby, so we plan to do that on the first day we're there.

Oh yeah, by arriving on Sunday, you're very likely to see B'lou Crabbe and Shadow.


----------



## Sand

nzdisneymom said:


> We liked Building 15 as it was close enough to everything - 2 minute walk to the pool, 2 minute walk to the front of the resort.  It overlooked the boardwalk / marsh.



Thank you Cindy! I will make a note in my planning book.


----------



## mayayn

Donna, 

Thanks very much for your info on staying at HHI with kids during the first week of November. It was very reassuring. I haven't heard about the unbirthday party; I'll definitely look for that, in addition to the nature walks, etc.

Every time I check in here, I look forward to my first visit to HHI more!


----------



## liznboys

What is the unbirthday party?  I did a search and couldn't find much about it.  Thank you!


----------



## irish dancer

liznboys said:


> What is the unbirthday party?  I did a search and couldn't find much about it.  Thank you!



Here's what it says on the Recreation Activities Calendar:

Unbirthday Party - Celebrate the 364 days of the year that aren't your birthday with party games and cupcakes!  Ages 5-10 
Meet in Community Hall

It lasted 1hr and registration was required.  Registration begins the day before the program.


----------



## Bearcats#1

We have been to Hilton Head for New Years and had a great time!  We didn't actually get into the Disney Resort but ended up renting a condo near the beach and really enjoyed it.  I don't know if we got lucky but the weather was great, mid to upper 60's and sunny.  The kids actually built a "snowman" out of sand on the beach  The kids stayed with my parents on New Year's Eve and we went to a celebration at the Salty Dog and would highly recommend.  Great food and atmosphere for New Years.  I'm not sure what boat tours are running in December but we stayed at the Disney Resort this summer and went on Island Time Charters because of all the positive comments on here and had the best experience of our vacation!  I hope that some of this information helps and feel free to ask anymore questions on restaurants we ate at, etc.  I will certainly do my best!




mickeywho? said:


> So it looks like we may be going the week after Christmas....I know! Not on points but maybe cash if we can get in. Is that even possible at this point?
> 
> Anyways - I'm exploring options! Are there other resorts (imagine!) that you'd recommend we take a look at in case DHHIR is as booked as I suspect?
> 
> What can we expect as far as activities on the island in December? Boat tours?
> 
> We're not expecting beach weather - I'm sure my boys will still use a heated pool though, and I will definitely be found in a hot tub! Will it be fairly dry weather? Can we plan on using bikes?
> 
> Any special stuff going on for Christmas and New Years?
> 
> Tell me anything and everything - this is a first trip for us!


----------



## Bearcats#1

mayayn said:


> Hello, all, this is my first post on the DISboards!
> 
> I'm writing with a question about HHI in the off season. I took advantage of the great Disney Visa rates to book several days for the first week of November.  It'll be me, my 7yo DD, my sister, and my mom. I think HHI sounds perfect for me. Mom and Sis will also have a great time; they both enjoy just hanging out with a glass of wine and a good book.
> 
> However, my DD is pretty active and a real social butterfly. Her idea of a great vacation is meeting a new "BFF" who she can run around with the whole time. I'm a little worried that she'll find enough to do and other kids to hang with in early November. (FYI, school is out for most of that week where we live.)
> 
> Can anyone who's been to HHI in the off season, esp. with kids, advise? Does Disney still run most of the normal activities? In particular, DD's been wanting to go kayaking, and likes anything to do with animals.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> --Mayayn
> 2001 Dolphin; 2002 BC; 2006 GF; May 2009 POFQ; Nov 2009 HHI



We have been to Hilton Head in the off season and really enjoyed our stay more than the summer visits.  Everything is less crowded and the weather is perfect.  We went on a dolphin cruise on Island Time Charters (IslandTimeChartersHHI.com) and my kids loved it!  If you have an animal lover like I do, it absolutely melted her to see the dolphins come right next to the boat, she is still talking about it and Captain Megan is great with kids/families!  Hope this helps


----------



## liznboys

irish dancer said:


> Here's what it says on the Recreation Activities Calendar:
> 
> Unbirthday Party - Celebrate the 364 days of the year that aren't your birthday with party games and cupcakes!  Ages 5-10
> Meet in Community Hall
> 
> It lasted 1hr and registration was required.  Registration begins the day before the program.



Thanks.  My boys will be 10, 8, 5.5 and 3.5...so we probably won't do it if our 3.5 yr old will be left out.  Oh well.


----------



## irish dancer

liznboys said:


> Thanks.  My boys will be 10, 8, 5.5 and 3.5...so we probably won't do it if our 3.5 yr old will be left out.  Oh well.



You can always ask, it will probably depend on how booked it is and what the general ages of those attending will be.  To be honest my DD was actually 11 when she went and they had no problem with her being older.  If you're going at a slower time they might extend to other ages.


----------



## liznboys

irish dancer said:


> You can always ask, it will probably depend on how booked it is and what the general ages of those attending will be.  To be honest my DD was actually 11 when she went and they had no problem with her being older.  If you're going at a slower time they might extend to other ages.



Thanks, yeah we may give it a shot.  We'll be there early November. 

Hey, do you happen to know if they only do this certain days and if so, when?  We'll be there 3 nights, arrive Thursday night and depart Sunday afternoon.


----------



## irish dancer

liznboys said:


> Thanks, yeah we may give it a shot.  We'll be there early November.
> 
> Hey, do you happen to know if they only do this certain days and if so, when?  We'll be there 3 nights, arrive Thursday night and depart Sunday afternoon.



I don't know that it follows a set schedule.  We were there the last week of March 08 and it was a Monday that week.  There was no unbirthday party the week prior and the week before that it was on a Thursday.

You can call them early in the week you'll be there and have them fax you a copy of the current Activity sheet, that is what we did.


----------



## pnyltwk

nzdisneymom said:


> Oh yeah, by arriving on Sunday, you're very likely to see B'lou Crabbe and Shadow.


When we were there in 08 we met B'lou Crabbe and Shadow.  Shadow is a very pretty and well behaved dog.  B'lou Crabbe is quite a story teller.  We attended several events that he was the moderator of.  We were very impressed with him.  He spent alot of times with our two youngest kid's.  He even gave my daughter a deck of his trick cards and taught her several card tricks.  She talked about that experience for months.


----------



## mayayn

Bearcats#1 said:


> We have been to Hilton Head in the off season and really enjoyed our stay more than the summer visits.  Everything is less crowded and the weather is perfect.  We went on a dolphin cruise on Island Time Charters (IslandTimeChartersHHI.com) and my kids loved it!  If you have an animal lover like I do, it absolutely melted her to see the dolphins come right next to the boat, she is still talking about it and Captain Megan is great with kids/families!  Hope this helps



Great to hear! I'll definitely put the dolphin cruise on our "to do" list. Can you schedule it directly through the resort, or is it separate? Thanks!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I will be visiting HHI on Thanksgiving this year. We usually cook at the resort but we will be in a studio so that is not going to work. Anyway, can anyone reccommend a restaurant that will serve a traditional Thanksgiving dinner? Thanks!


----------



## edk35

dvcnewgirl said:


> I will be visiting HHI on Thanksgiving this year. We usually cook at the resort but we will be in a studio so that is not going to work. Anyway, can anyone reccommend a restaurant that will serve a traditional Thanksgiving dinner? Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanksgiving at HHI-know it well.  We'll see ya there-our 4th Thanksgiving there.  I can't remember what resturaunts serve Thanksgiving dinner, but check the Island Packet newspaper(they have it on-line, too).  Also, I know several places that offer nice, pre-cooked Thanksgiving dinner so you can eat in your villa right in front of the Football game.  The least expensive is Piggly Wiggly, but when we did it, they didn't include dessert.  So be prepared to pick up a pie, still making it the cheapest option.  The resort itself has a precooked dinner that they'll deliver right to your villa for you.  On Thanksgiving morning they deep fry the turkeys outdoors, so be prepared for the delicious smell.  You should get a form from them about it about a month beforehand.  Our favorite option is from Signe's.  It's called the Lovebird, described on her website.  Although it's a meal for two, the clerk there told me that families often order multiple lovebirds for a big dinner.  You get pies included there, your choice of flavors, yummy!  And her cranberry sauce ain't too shabby either!  Between the pies and cranberry sauce, we wouldn't miss it.  Then be aware that there's a big flag football game on the beach on Thanksgiving afternoon.

I just remembered that the Salty Dog in Sea Pines offers a precooked Thanksgiving dinner too.  Perhaps they have a dinner at their resturaunt.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Simba's Mom said:


> Thanksgiving at HHI-know it well.  We'll see ya there-our 4th Thanksgiving there.  I can't remember what resturaunts serve Thanksgiving dinner, but check the Island Packet newspaper(they have it on-line, too).  Also, I know several places that offer nice, pre-cooked Thanksgiving dinner so you can eat in your villa right in front of the Football game.  The least expensive is Piggly Wiggly, but when we did it, they didn't include dessert.  So be prepared to pick up a pie, still making it the cheapest option.  The resort itself has a precooked dinner that they'll deliver right to your villa for you.  On Thanksgiving morning they deep fry the turkeys outdoors, so be prepared for the delicious smell.  You should get a form from them about it about a month beforehand.  Our favorite option is from Signe's.  It's called the Lovebird, described on her website.  Although it's a meal for two, the clerk there told me that families often order multiple lovebirds for a big dinner.  You get pies included there, your choice of flavors, yummy!  And her cranberry sauce ain't too shabby either!  Between the pies and cranberry sauce, we wouldn't miss it.  Then be aware that there's a big flag football game on the beach on Thanksgiving afternoon.
> 
> I just remembered that the Salty Dog in Sea Pines offers a precooked Thanksgiving dinner too.  Perhaps they have a dinner at their resturaunt.




Thanks! I would rather have the take out option since I have a squirmy 3yo. I really appreciate you taking time to share.


----------



## cheesekate2005

I am booked for a studio stay at HHI for February.  I wonder if anyone can tell me what the kitchenette includes..I know the coffee pot/mini fridge etc.  But, are there any coffee cups, plates,utensils and that type of stuff? Thanks for any useful information about studios!


----------



## MiaSRN62

These restaurants were open last Thanksgiving (not sure which ones serve traditional meals but maybe you could call ) :

Antonio's - The Village at Wexford - 843-842-5505
Boathouse II - Squire Pope Road - 843-681-3663
Charley's Crab - Squire Pope Road - 843-342-9066
CQ's Restaurant - Harbour Town - 843-671-2779
Harbour Town Grill - Harbour Town - 843-363-8380  
Julep's - Greenwood Drive - 843-842-5857
Ocean Grille - Shelter Cove Harbour - 843-785-3030
Old Fort Pub - Hilton Head Plantation - 843-681-2386
Red Fish - Palmetto Bay Road - 843-686-3388
Skillet's Café - Coligny Plaza - 843-785-3131
Topside at the Quarterdeck - Harbour Town - 843-842-1999



Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

cheesekate2005 said:


> I am booked for a studio stay at HHI for February.  I wonder if anyone can tell me what the kitchenette includes..I know the coffee pot/mini fridge etc.  But, are there any coffee cups, plates,utensils and that type of stuff? Thanks for any useful information about studios!



They had paper plates/cups/plastic utensils....and coffee mugs from what I recall.  

Maria


----------



## mickeywho?

Looks like we'll be at HHI for New Years! (just waiting on a couple of nights on the waitlist) Any recommendations for somewhere to eat and something to do New Year's Eve. We have 2 boys - very well behaved in restaurants - so something nice would be nice!


----------



## cheesekate2005

MiaSRN62 said:


> They had paper plates/cups/plastic utensils....and coffee mugs from what I recall.
> 
> Maria



Thank you Maria!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

We're planning to eat at the "Casa de Conan" Studio in the resort.  Maybe bring some charcoal or something.  I do hope to get a 'Joyceburger' at the Grill whilst there.


----------



## Bearcats#1

mayayn said:


> Great to hear! I'll definitely put the dolphin cruise on our "to do" list. Can you schedule it directly through the resort, or is it separate? Thanks!



I'm pretty sure it is separate but I went to the website, which is very informative, IslandTimeChartersHHI.com, and I found the phone # on the contact page: 816-261-2410.  Hope this helps  Enjoy!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

MiaSRN62 said:


> These restaurants were open last Thanksgiving (not sure which ones serve traditional meals but maybe you could call ) :
> 
> Antonio's - The Village at Wexford - 843-842-5505
> Boathouse II - Squire Pope Road - 843-681-3663
> Charley's Crab - Squire Pope Road - 843-342-9066
> CQ's Restaurant - Harbour Town - 843-671-2779
> Harbour Town Grill - Harbour Town - 843-363-8380
> Julep's - Greenwood Drive - 843-842-5857
> Ocean Grille - Shelter Cove Harbour - 843-785-3030
> Old Fort Pub - Hilton Head Plantation - 843-681-2386
> Red Fish - Palmetto Bay Road - 843-686-3388
> Skillet's Café - Coligny Plaza - 843-785-3131
> Topside at the Quarterdeck - Harbour Town - 843-842-1999
> 
> 
> 
> Maria




Thanks!!


----------



## iluveeyore

Hi all!  I tried reading through the whole thread, but just couldn't do it!  I'm planning to do a mother/daughter road trip possibly the first week of November or for March break.  Just wondered, since we'll be in a studio, what restaurants are near-by within driving distance (chain restaurants, not the ones on property), and is their a Walmart Super centre close by for groceries or should I stop further out before we arrive???  Thanks all - we've never stayed and my DD(14) wanted a change from WDW   Thought this would be nice for relaxing and together time


----------



## chum

iluveeyore said:


> Just wondered, since we'll be in a studio, what restaurants are near-by within driving distance (chain restaurants, not the ones on property), and is their a Walmart Super centre close by for groceries or should I stop further out before we arrive???



Hi!
There are some restaurants very close to the resort.  Fuddruckers, Larry's Giant Subs, Giuseppi's Pizza & Pasta, San Miguel's, Scott's, Kingfisher.
Hilton Head has over 200 restaurants so you're sure to find something you'll enjoy.
There is a Super Wal-Mart on the way to the island.  You'll pass it on your left about 5min from the I95 exit.  There is also a Wal-Mart on island which is 15min from the resort.


----------



## ont/ohana

Just booked a 2 bdrm for March 14 to 19.  This will be our first trip and after reading through this thread we are looking forward to a relaxing week ( even after the 15 hour drive  )


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Better selection of groceries at Publix on the way in (same shopping center as the regular wal-mart on the island).  There is also a Publix at the traffic circle at Main entrance to Sea Pines.


----------



## skoba-nelson

Staying in a studio Nov 11-15.  Never had a vacation like this before.  Been to WDW and mostly camping trips in our camper for other vacations.  Two of my questions finally were asked and then answered on the later pages; about what the studio is stocked with and the frequency of activities compared to the busy season.  My questions are how do you (can you) pay for the activities that charge?  with room key? cash only? Disney Rewards Card? or VISA?  Another question I have is does the Disney resort rent bicycle trailers for toddlers like the ones pictured in pages 18 or 28?

Seeing the pricing on the websites for a lot of the surrounding restaurants has my wife and I thinking that we'll be doing some grilling.  No different than our camping meals except with charcoal instead of wood.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Today was my 7 month booking window!

Count me in for HHI in 2010 - Arriving May 23rd Departing May 29th.

Is there a 2010 thread? 

Time for the Happy Dance


----------



## MinnieGi

Congrats!  You'll love it!!


----------



## sabrecmc

> Another question I have is does the Disney resort rent bicycle trailers for toddlers like the ones pictured in pages 18 or 28?



I'd like to know this too...We'll be with my almost 4 year old hen we go for a few days the weekend before Thanksgiving.  I'm wondering if they have bikes equipped for a child to ride with the parent or toddler trailers for the bikes.  I could bring our bike seat, but would rather not.  

Also, can anyone recommend must-dos for kids that age in Savannah?  We live in Florida, so we've done dolphin cruises out the wazoo (and just did the dolphin experience on the DCL trip).  Any other ideas for nearby activities outside of what is offered at the resort? 

Thanks!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Not a lot if you have done the dolphin cruise.  There are riding tours, ghost tours and other standard touristy things.  The dolphin cruise might not be totally bad as the scenery is nice.  There is also the riverboat cruise that will do the same thing without the dolphins. 

There is a nice playground in Forsyth park.

When I was a child, I loved going to Ft. Pulaski, but, your child may vary.

What is your planned date and I can do more research.  I work better with time 

You can PM me if you need to.


----------



## Debs Hill

What could I expect in the way of weather and crowds in the first 2 weeks of September? 
Debsx


----------



## ChelleinNC

I admit I have not looked through all of the pages, but could use some help. We've stayed at HHI a couple of times, but don't know it as well as many of you do.  

We just planned (very short notice) 1 night at HH for DD's Sweet 16.  We'll arrive Sat Nov 7th in the morning and leave Sunday afternoon.  We'll have DD & her 4 BFF's and DH, DS & I.  

Looking for an easy dinner option.  Teenage girls do not get ready quickly, so we've decided not to go out for dinner but either get takeout or cook something.  What are good options for takeout/delivery?  We'll likely have pizza Friday night, so would love to have something different.  DD keeps saying she wants "beach food" and would possibly like to grill out but I don't know if the weather will cooperate, so I would like a back up plan.  We'll hit Flamingo's for doughnuts in the morning, but that's the extent of the plans so far.

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chum

ChelleinNC said:


> Looking for an easy dinner option.    What are good options for takeout/delivery?



I would recommend Fiesta Fresh (Mexican).

I have yet to meet an islander that does not enjoy their food.
They are not a chain but a local family that has two locations equal distance from the DVC.
Perfect for take-out.
The place is very clean and the food is always hot and fresh.
Priced right too!


----------



## RIJim

wow - love this thread! We are in the process of completing our purchase at SSR. WE have a boatload of points for 2010 and HHI is on our list. I hope to get into a 1BR or studio in late august. My question - any fisherman? I am a "avid" (ok, family and friends say "insane") fisherman and know the area can provide some excellent fishing. I think I'll bring my kayak down and fish the backcountry. Anyone ever do this?
I may get a guide for a 4hr trip one morning. Also - Is there an area onsite to launch a kayak? I may take my kids out for some rides, where there things to see - dolphins in the vicinity of the resort from the kayak?

Thanks all!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Yes there is a great place to launch Kayaks.  If you go to the very end of the resort island there is a sand bank and an opening to go right into the water.  From there, you have lots of marsh to explore and fish in.   You could also go to the left into the Skull Creek area.


----------



## agottl2

I have a whole bunch of questions, but I guess my first is for those of you lucky HHI owners who have made ressies for July and August, are HHI studios booked up?  Were you unable to get ressies for particular days.  I looked at the reservation list and noticed nothing was posted.  I own at SSR and would love to go to HHI next summer.  I'm waiting very patiently for my seven month window to open.


----------



## agottl2

If we are lucky to stay at HHI it would be for a week.  I will have a 4 year old, 3 year old and 1 year old with us.  Would you say you you spend your week at the resort most of time or do you do a lot of day trips?  It seems that HHI has a lot of activities so there is no reason to really leave.  Is this a fair assumption?


----------



## liznboys

Has anyone run while at HHI?  I'll need to do some running while there.  I think I read there is a gym (treadmill) so I could use that.  I'm wondering if there are trails or something though?


----------



## ChelleinNC

Any other recommendations for takeout or delivery?


----------



## WolffDVC2004

dvccruiser76 said:


> Today was my 7 month booking window!
> 
> Count me in for HHI in 2010 - Arriving May 23rd Departing May 29th.
> 
> Is there a 2010 thread?
> 
> Time for the Happy Dance



Hey!! We'll be checking in the same day, and also checking out the 29th. The 23rd is actually our 6th anniversary!   Would love to know if a 2010 board has been set up yet.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

liznboys said:


> Has anyone run while at HHI?  I'll need to do some running while there.  I think I read there is a gym (treadmill) so I could use that.  I'm wondering if there are trails or something though?



There is a walk/run/bike trail that runs under 278 towards the beach.  The DVC island just isn't big enough for much in the way of running, but, once you're on the main HHI, there is plenty of room.

There is/was a treadmill in Bend'n Stretch (the workout room).


----------



## dvcnewgirl

agottl2 said:


> I have a whole bunch of questions, but I guess my first is for those of you lucky HHI owners who have made ressies for July and August, are HHI studios booked up?  Were you unable to get ressies for particular days.  I looked at the reservation list and noticed nothing was posted.  I own at SSR and would love to go to HHI next summer.  I'm waiting very patiently for my seven month window to open.





agottl2 said:


> If we are lucky to stay at HHI it would be for a week.  I will have a 4 year old, 3 year old and 1 year old with us.  Would you say you you spend your week at the resort most of time or do you do a lot of day trips?  It seems that HHI has a lot of activities so there is no reason to really leave.  Is this a fair assumption?




I own at HHI and I always make my reservations at exactly 11 months so I have never had a problem getting a studio. I have a 3yo and a 6 yo. We have gone a couple of times and will be going back for spring break and in the summer. I am guilty of never leaving the resort. We have literally not gone anywhere. I enjoy relaxing and doing the activities at the resort so much I never see my car.


----------



## Granny

DW and I are heading to HH tomorrow morning and looking forward to a relaxing week.  Looks like weather will be in the upper 60's but mostly dry so it should be some nice autumn weather.  We didn't make any room requests at all so hopefully we'll get something we can work with.  We're pretty easy going on room requests so we'll manage, I'm sure. 

Thanks to all who contribute to this thread.  Lots of restaurant and boat tour information.  We'll definitely also head into Savannah for a walking tour some morning.  

I don't think I have any questions since I did read the entire thread  and like I said I appreciate everyone so generously sharing their knowledge of this resort and the surrounding area.


----------



## Galls

If you sail down there does anyone know what kind of accommodations you can expect?


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Sailing to HHI?  

If I remember correctly, you can dock free in the marina in front of the resort as long as you are a guest.  The Boss is itching to buy a sailboat and we've wondered about sailing over from Savannah for a few days.  

If you are not familiar with the waters around the HHI area, be careful!   The water runs swift and the tides run about 10 feet from low to high.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I ended up getting my Thanksgiving dinner from Harris Teeter since we have to pick up on Thanksgiving and we have to do pick-up on that day. I am getting excited!


----------



## liznboys

Conan the Librarian said:


> There is a walk/run/bike trail that runs under 278 towards the beach.  The DVC island just isn't big enough for much in the way of running, but, once you're on the main HHI, there is plenty of room.
> 
> There is/was a treadmill in Bend'n Stretch (the workout room).



Thank you!


----------



## Simba's Mom

dvcnewgirl said:


> I ended up getting my Thanksgiving dinner from Harris Teeter since we have to pick up on Thanksgiving and we have to do pick-up on that day. I am getting excited!



Where's Harris Tweeter?  Signe's just posted her Thanksgiving dinner, so we're also getting pretty excited.  Also, I was just reading about a place that's called "Flamingo's donuts" at breakfast and Mediterranean Cafe at lunch/dinner.  Anyone have any info about it?  Also Kenny B's?


----------



## ChelleinNC

Simba's Mom said:


> Where's Harris Tweeter?  Signe's just posted her Thanksgiving dinner, so we're also getting pretty excited.  Also, I was just reading about a place that's called "Flamingo's donuts" at breakfast and Mediterranean Cafe at lunch/dinner.  Anyone have any info about it?  Also Kenny B's?



Flamingo's is awesome and I can't wait to get donuts Sunday morning!  The menu has all sorts of options for toppings, you order and he goes in back to make them and when they come out they're warm & absolutely delicious!!! 

The menu for the afternoon/evening as Mediterranean Cafe looked good, but we haven't been there for dinner yet.


----------



## ChelleinNC

We are going Saturday for 1 night for DD's Sweet 16 party. We'll have 5 teenage girls and DS 12.  When I called the resort earlier for the schedule I forgot to ask a couple of questions.  

1. How late is the pool open?

2. Does anyone know if we could have our own campfire or request a campfire for Saturday night?  

3. The only activitie scheduled for Sat night is 'Kids Nite Out' and that won't work for 5 teenage girls   The last activity before that is the Ghost Stories around 5:30.  Any suggestions for what else the girls could do? 

4. What time does the Beach house close?

We will be driving down Sat morning, checking in as early as possible and leaving on Sunday afternoon, trying to get as much fun in as possible.  If you're at the resort this weekend and spot the girls, make sure to say Happy Birthday to Megan


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Simba's Mom said:


> Where's Harris Tweeter?  Signe's just posted her Thanksgiving dinner, so we're also getting pretty excited.  Also, I was just reading about a place that's called "Flamingo's donuts" at breakfast and Mediterranean Cafe at lunch/dinner.  Anyone have any info about it?  Also Kenny B's?



Harris Teeter is at  Main St Hilton Head, SC . I tried to do Signe's but they will not be open on Thanksgiving. I am looking forward to Flamingo's doughnuts, but I have never had them.


----------



## MinnieGi

WoooHooo, just made my summer HHI reservations!!! 
As the weather turns colder I just love to remember our HHI beach days and look forward to our next ones.  

We'll be there June 20th - 26th!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

MinnieGi said:


> WoooHooo, just made my summer HHI reservations!!!
> As the weather turns colder I just love to remember our HHI beach days and look forward to our next ones.
> 
> We'll be there June 20th - 26th!




We will be there June 21st-25th!


----------



## MinnieGi

dvcnewgirl said:


> We will be there June 21st-25th!



Excellent!  We'll see ya there!


----------



## Granny

chum said:


> I know most HH DVCer's stop at San Miguels at Shelter Cove for lunch or dinner and I think it's a great spot but I wanted to review a new Mexican restaurant down the road.
> 
> Mi Tierra just opened their 2nd eatery on Hilton Head.  This one is located at Festival Center which is also home to Publix (North end), WalMart, Barnes and Noble, Atlanta Bread Co. and Outback.
> 
> This is not your typical Mexican joint as you'll discover white linen adorning the tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled by this as the prices are very family friendly.
> A dinner for 3 was $30 and included 3 sweet tea's, all you can eat chips-n-salsa and 3 entrees.  I would say the average price as you scan the menu is $9.  I did snap a shot of their specials which run a few bucks more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The restaurant is very clean.  The glassware and flatware were polished.  We recieved constant attention from our server which included a couple refills of tea.  The place is child friendly as they offer crayons (brand new) and a coloring page which also doubles as the kids menu.  The chips-n-salsa came immediately and the chips were fresh and warm.  The tea had just been brewed as it quickly melted the ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entree portions were good size and the food was hot and very tasty.  Nothing is too spicy unless you choose it to be.
> The only odd tidbit about this place was you felt like you were in an upscale cafe and not south of the border.
> 
> My tastebuds and tummy can recommend Mi Tierra's (My Homeland) to anyone looking for Mexican food on Hilton Head.



My wife and I are staying at the Disney HH resort this week, and this little piece of advice is something I printed out and saved for a few months now.

We ate at Mi Tierra (the one noted by Chum) tonight and my wife and I agreed it was wonderful! 

We both enjoy Mexican cuisine and Mi Tierra did not disappoint.  My wife got the vegetarian burrito and I got the seafood chile relleno featured in the menu shot above.  Both were excellent.  In addition, DW got a nice sized strawberry margarita for $4.95 which is a great deal on a margarita if it tastes good...and it did!  

Just wanted to circle back and thank Chum for the tip and second his recommendation for this restaurant.  Thanks!!


----------



## Granny

I'm at HH right now with DW for our first trip to HH...we'll be checking out the day you check in Chelle.  But here's some answers for you in red.

In general, the resort seems to shut down pretty early...possibly because we're here in the off season.  I'd either bring my own entertainment (movies, etc) or look for other options on the island.  Some of the locals on these boards might have better suggestions. 



ChelleinNC said:


> We are going Saturday for 1 night for DD's Sweet 16 party. We'll have 5 teenage girls and DS 12.  When I called the resort earlier for the schedule I forgot to ask a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. How late is the pool open? Pool hours are 8:00 a.m. until 9:00 p.m.  They actually were locking the gates to prevent access when I was there earlier this week at 9:00.  On the other hand, I'm pretty sure some people were in the hot tub in the pool area beyond 9:00.
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if we could have our own campfire or request a campfire for Saturday night?  Don't know much about this...sorry.  All I see on the activity schedule they gave us is a campfire on Wednesday and Friday evening.  I don't know if you can "buy" one or if they'd do one for you on an unscheduled night.
> 
> 3. The only activitie scheduled for Sat night is 'Kids Nite Out' and that won't work for 5 teenage girls   The last activity before that is the Ghost Stories around 5:30.  Any suggestions for what else the girls could do? This is our first trip and just DW and I so we haven't explored the teenage options for activities.
> 
> 4. What time does the Beach house close?  I'm pretty sure the sign said 8:00 p.m. when I saw it today.
> 
> We will be driving down Sat morning, checking in as early as possible and leaving on Sunday afternoon, trying to get as much fun in as possible.  If you're at the resort this weekend and spot the girls, make sure to say Happy Birthday to Megan


----------



## ChelleinNC

Granny said:


> I'm at HH right now with DW for our first trip to HH...we'll be checking out the day you check in Chelle.  But here's some answers for you in red.
> 
> In general, the resort seems to shut down pretty early...possibly because we're here in the off season.  I'd either bring my own entertainment (movies, etc) or look for other options on the island.  Some of the locals on these boards might have better suggestions.



Thanks Granny!  We've stayed for long weekends a few times, in April & October.  I know things close down early, but was hoping it wouldn't be too early.


----------



## ChelleinNC

We're back from the big Sweet 16 Birthday Bash     I have to say it was incredible, everything was perfect including the weather.

DH called the resort on Thurs (?) to put in a few requests: pool view, early check in and if we could do our own campfire.  As expected, they said they would put the request down for the view and check in, but no guarantees as they were at 98% capacity for Friday night. As for the fire, they transfered him to recreation, where they said we couldn't do our own for safety/liability issues BUT they would see if they could get someone to come in and do it for us.  They called back shortly and said that Brittany would come in, asked what time was best for us, what sort of things would we like; balloons, s'mores, campfire songs....When I talked to Rich (?) I told him that the girls would love being silly, of course they love s'mores and anything else they wanted to do was up to them.  He said he would leave it to Brittany to plan   DH & I both said we felt bad that they were calling someone in on their day off and we were both told that they LOVE doing this and were happy to have an excuse to do a campfire.  

Saturday night at 8:30pm we met Brittany at the firepit.  There was a chair with balloons tied to it, a birthday crown and goody bag waiting for DD.  Our private campfire included silly songs & dances, s'mores & lot's of giggling   It was perfect  THANK YOU BRITTANY!!!! 






As for the other requests, DH arrived at HHI at 11:30am, our villa overlooking the pool was ready   He & DS were able to decorate before I arrived an hour later with the girls.  If you were there Saturday/Sunday you may have seen them









We went for breakfast at Stacks Sunday morning, and it was like being at 50's PTC.  1st the food was fantastic, but we had a server, Mick, who was hilarious!  We had no idea we were getting entertainment with our food, but we did!  

It was a perfect weekend and one that I'm sure DD will never forget


----------



## MinnieGi

WOW, sounds like a great sweet 16!!  And those HHI cm's are just awesome, which is one of the reasons we love coming here!!  And its so cool that when you mentioned cm's Brittany and Rich - I knew who you were talking about, my kids even remember them!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChelleinNC

MinnieGi said:


> WOW, sounds like a great sweet 16!!  And those HHI cm's are just awesome, which is one of the reasons we love coming here!!  And its so cool that when you mentioned cm's Brittany and Rich - I knew who you were talking about, my kids even remember them!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



While I'm name dropping   Mike was great, we had a long chat with him down at the rec window and with Jerry driving the shuttle.  Also spent some time with B'loue.  He said we looked familiar when we walked into Big Murgies, we told him that he did a magic trick with our DD on our first HHI visit 4 1/2 years ago. He remembered immediately because he asks for a dollar and always gets it from a "dad" but our DD jumped up all excited because she had a dollar in her pocket.  He couldn't say "no" to her, so he had to improvise the trick a little and he never forgot her   He was stunned to learn she was back for her sweet 16!  After catching up he then spent at least 20-30 minutes with DS12 teaching him some magic tricks - this was between his magic show &before the ghost stories.  Great time for DS 

I do hope Mgt is reading along, because these CM's all deserve a raise & big pat on the back!


----------



## MinnieGi

ChelleinNC said:


> While I'm name dropping   Mike was great, we had a long chat with him down at the rec window and with Jerry driving the shuttle.  Also spent some time with B'loue.  He said we looked familiar when we walked into Big Murgies, we told him that he did a magic trick with our DD on our first HHI visit 4 1/2 years ago. He remembered immediately because he asks for a dollar and always gets it from a "dad" but our DD jumped up all excited because she had a dollar in her pocket.  He couldn't say "no" to her, so he had to improvise the trick a little and he never forgot her   He was stunned to learn she was back for her sweet 16!  After catching up he then spent at least 20-30 minutes with DS12 teaching him some magic tricks - this was between his magic show &before the ghost stories.  Great time for DS
> 
> I do hope Mgt is reading along, because these CM's all deserve a raise & big pat on the back!



Aww, that's awesome!!!  And I so agree HHI's cm's deserve big praise, they are always so sweet.  We are going on our fourth straight summer and truly feel like we are returning to our second "home" because of the familiar faces.  While we love our WDW DVC "homes" also, it is the special HHI cm's that really make it feel like a true "home away from home."


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Oh darn, my kids, sister and I were at HHI over a long Halloween weekend.  I should have checked in here to see what other DIS'ers were there.  We were in 2611 I think it was?  The 2 bedroom lower unit with the balcony near the kiddie pool.  It was great location, the whole place was wonderful, really enjoyed it.  Hope you all had a wonderful time too, sounds like it!

Wish I'd gotten to this thread sooner . . .


----------



## emma'smom

You guys are making me dream about next summer already. We're booked for August and it will be our fourth summer too. We just love it....and it really is all about the resort! The rest of HHI is great, but the resort itself is what makes it such a great vacation! The CM's and children's programming are fantastic!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Mike the Rec Guy is teriffic.  And he is native to the area. 

Those who are here this week will want to be careful as the reminants of IDA are heading this way.  We don't get too much in the way of 'flash' flooding, but, roads will fill up in low areas and, if the winds and tides are wrong, the roads can get covered.  Please plan accordingly.


----------



## Simba's Mom

All you fellow HHI adorers will understand this, why I'm especially excited now.  Yesterday I called Signe's Bakery and ordered our Thanksgiving dinner, the "Love Bird", it's called.  And two weeks from today we pick it up (it's so big we always eat off it starting on Wednesday night, sort of a "pre-Thanksgiving" treat).


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Simba's Mom said:


> All you fellow HHI adorers will understand this, why I'm especially excited now.  Yesterday I called Signe's Bakery and ordered our Thanksgiving dinner, the "Love Bird", it's called.  And two weeks from today we pick it up (it's so big we always eat off it starting on Wednesday night, sort of a "pre-Thanksgiving" treat).



I am jealous, I tried to order that!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Don't know what you will be missing by not getting the Fried Bird from the Disney folks.  At least go out and watch them cook.  If you see Joyce, say HI.  She is teriffic!


----------



## liznboys

ChelleinNC~  Did you guys have a pinata?  I wonder if it was you we saw leaving on Sunday.


----------



## ChelleinNC

liznboys said:


> ChelleinNC~  Did you guys have a pinata?  I wonder if it was you we saw leaving on Sunday.



That was us  5 teenage girls, and tween son

Where near Charlotte are you?  We're in Union County


----------



## liznboys

ChelleinNC said:


> That was us  5 teenage girls, and tween son
> 
> Where near Charlotte are you?  We're in Union County



Ha, this is funny...sending you a pm.


----------



## CruznLexi

I just booked my first Hilton Head Stay. I am taking my Mom for mother's day or her Birthday in July if I can get the stay. but currently have the week before memorial day booked. I do have a frw questions. The activites like Mickey Tye Dye can you do that if you are an adult? What about the other paid acticites? Big Kid at heart. We are in a studio.
                         Lexi


----------



## skoba-nelson

This was a budget trip using the Disney Visa promo and some DRC points to pay for the room.  We brought the kids bikes (ages 3 and 7), planned on eating out only once, went to the "Pig" for groceries.  All in all it was a nice 4 night stay.  I wish though that the high temperature on HHI was more than the high back home in NE Ohio during our stay.

While there we did Shadow's Tales, Mickey Tie-Dye shirts, Goofy's Bingo twice, went to the beach twice (once for shells for the kids and the other to make a castle), Unbirthday Party, Campfire, an hour or two at the pool, Toddler Sea Life coloring book, Vacation Pillows, magic show and went nearby to the Pirate Adventure mini-golf.

Our dinner out we chose the Wreck of the Salty Dog.  Had a really nice meal.  On Friday when we went there were only 3 other tables being used besides ours.  Off season is good for something , just not the colder than Ohio temperature.


----------



## SnowWitch

Very psyched just got May 31st-June 4th, waitlisted for May 30th.  We have not been to HH since '99.

*How busy will the resort and island be during this week?*

I remember finding star fush and variosu little creatures in the tidal pools along the beach. *Is this the norm on this beach?*  We go to VB every summer and have never found these little sea creatures on the beach.

Thanks to anyone that answers.  I am sure between now and May I will have plenty of questions.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

SnowWitch said:


> Very psyched just got May 31st-June 4th, waitlisted for May 30th. We have not been to HH since '99.
> 
> *How busy will the resort and island be during this week?*
> 
> I remember finding star fush and variosu little creatures in the tidal pools along the beach. *Is this the norm on this beach?* We go to VB every summer and have never found these little sea creatures on the beach.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that answers. I am sure between now and May I will have plenty of questions.


 I will be there the same exact week as you!! Ok, we have to meet up for a Disney drink!


----------



## mickeywho?

I need your advice! I started a thread asking about other options in Hilton Head. Really need some help for those of us who can't get a room!!

Here's the link!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2331119


----------



## liznboys

skoba-nelson said:


> This was a budget trip using the Disney Visa promo and some DRC points to pay for the room.  We brought the kids bikes (ages 3 and 7), planned on eating out only once, went to the "Pig" for groceries.  All in all it was a nice 4 night stay.  I wish though that the high temperature on HHI was more than the high back home in NE Ohio during our stay.
> 
> While there we did Shadow's Tales, Mickey Tie-Dye shirts, Goofy's Bingo twice, went to the beach twice (once for shells for the kids and the other to make a castle), Unbirthday Party, Campfire, an hour or two at the pool, Toddler Sea Life coloring book, Vacation Pillows, magic show and went nearby to the Pirate Adventure mini-golf.
> 
> Our dinner out we chose the Wreck of the Salty Dog.  Had a really nice meal.  On Friday when we went there were only 3 other tables being used besides ours.  Off season is good for something , just not the colder than Ohio temperature.



Glad you had a nice time!  We were there for a long weekend Nov 5-8...  Did you see a "sand city" on the beach?  My boys made one and we wonder if any remnants of it are still there.

We also made vacation pillows, loved that, my boys all sleep with theirs now.  I wish I had made one for myself!  They chose baseball, football, and my younger two both made Mickey ones (with different backings so we know whose is whose!)  What did your kids choose?


----------



## Eeyore3838

We booked our first trip to HHI 6/6-6/10/2010.  I called right at 7 months for a studio and got it with no problem.


----------



## skoba-nelson

liznboys-

My son picked a ball/bat pattern.  He talked about getting a paw print one all along because he was obsessed with Shadow's prints in the tile of our room.  He does play t-ball though.  My wife picked a Tinkerbell pattern for our daughter.  She was napping at the time in the room.

No sight whatsoever a sand city.  Not sure what the beach might have looked like at high tide on Thursday, but at the resort itself the winds were very high.  On open stretches (like the boardwalk between the check-in buildings towards the pool area) it was actually hard to walk.  Friday morning at the beach around 8:45, not a bump on the beach to be seen except for occasional strange looking animal/fish/creature part.


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

Eeyore3838 said:


> We booked our first trip to HHI 6/6-6/10/2010.  I called right at 7 months for a studio and got it with no problem.



I'm waitlisted on a one bedroom for those dates. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Mattsmommy

liznboys said:


> We also made vacation pillows, loved that, my boys all sleep with theirs now.  I wish I had made one for myself!  They chose baseball, football, and my younger two both made Mickey ones (with different backings so we know whose is whose!)  What did your kids choose?




I made 2 vacation pillows when I was there in July. I made one for myself and one for my son. They are perfect for long drives in  the car.


----------



## dwelty

OK,  Need some advice.  We will be at HHI Jan 10-17th.  We know it will probably be cold, and now fouund out the pool is going to be closed that week.  We come from So California, so I don't think we would have been in the pool anyway.  We are looking for some stuff to do outside of the resort, as well as on resort property.  I need some ideas!

We have 3 kids 19, 6, and 3.  We are not park command type people when at WDW or DL and often spend a great deal of time at the resorts (if this is any help).


----------



## CFedor1

We are going during Easter break, 4/6-4/9/10.  Will it be hard to get a bike rental for the length of our stay for 3 adult bikes and 1 child bike?  I am worried because there weren't many options left for DVC reservations.  Any other info such as crowds, weather, etc. would be appreciated.  
Thanks!!
Cathy


----------



## liznboys

skoba-nelson said:


> liznboys-
> 
> My son picked a ball/bat pattern.  He talked about getting a paw print one all along because he was obsessed with Shadow's prints in the tile of our room.  He does play t-ball though.  My wife picked a Tinkerbell pattern for our daughter.  She was napping at the time in the room.



Yeah, one of my boys wants to get that paw print one next time we go.  A boy in another family made a paw print one while we were there.  That Tinkerbell fabric was cute!



skoba-nelson said:


> No sight whatsoever a sand city.  Not sure what the beach might have looked like at high tide on Thursday, but at the resort itself the winds were very high.  On open stretches (like the boardwalk between the check-in buildings towards the pool area) it was actually hard to walk.  Friday morning at the beach around 8:45, not a bump on the beach to be seen except for occasional strange looking animal/fish/creature part.



Oh ok, I guess our sand city blew or was washed away.  I don't think the tide came up as high as where my boys built it, so it was probably the wind.  We found some interesting sea creature parts too.  It was such fun there!



Mattsmommy said:


> I made 2 vacation pillows when I was there in July. I made one for myself and one for my son. They are perfect for long drives in  the car.



They are so soft!  Great for car rides, ours loved them for the drive home.


----------



## CruznLexi

I am bringing my Mom to HH in May or July. I have confirmed dates for May but I am going to try and get July in a few weeks if I am lucky if not we will stay with May. I am the DVC owner and I saw some activites have a member fee and a non member fee. Since she is on my booking would she have the non memeber fee? Can adults do some of the activites like the Tye Dye Or pillow cases? How is the Dolphin Tour. Can my cousins come for the day?  I know pool maybe off limits but what about the activites.
                         Lexi


----------



## nursegirl

Just made our first trip reservation as new HHI owners! 
We've went last year on a cash reservation and loved it, found a great resale contract with TSS and here we go! July 25th - 29th, not sure yet who all will be going as far as extended family, but can't wait!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

nursegirl said:


> Just made our first trip reservation as new HHI owners!
> We've went last year on a cash reservation and loved it, found a great resale contract with TSS and here we go! July 25th - 29th, not sure yet who all will be going as far as extended family, but can't wait!




Welcome Home! I bought my HHI contract sight unseen to use at WDW. Now I can never get enough of HHI and never use the points anywhere else..


----------



## Donnainnj

We were in Big Murgies Den when you came in!!! We had just watched B'loue's magic show, and stayed playing pool. It was my 16 year old, 12 year old and I. We kind of played pool as we listened to you guys and B'loue. I think I could sit and listen to him for days. Small World. 
   Donna



ChelleinNC said:


> While I'm name dropping   Mike was great, we had a long chat with him down at the rec window and with Jerry driving the shuttle.  Also spent some time with B'loue.  He said we looked familiar when we walked into Big Murgies, we told him that he did a magic trick with our DD on our first HHI visit 4 1/2 years ago. He remembered immediately because he asks for a dollar and always gets it from a "dad" but our DD jumped up all excited because she had a dollar in her pocket.  He couldn't say "no" to her, so he had to improvise the trick a little and he never forgot her   He was stunned to learn she was back for her sweet 16!  After catching up he then spent at least 20-30 minutes with DS12 teaching him some magic tricks - this was between his magic show &before the ghost stories.  Great time for DS
> 
> I do hope Mgt is reading along, because these CM's all deserve a raise & big pat on the back!


----------



## ChelleinNC

Donnainnj said:


> We were in Big Murgies Den when you came in!!! We had just watched B'loue's magic show, and stayed playing pool. It was my 16 year old, 12 year old and I. We kind of played pool as we listened to you guys and B'loue. I think I could sit and listen to him for days. Small World.
> Donna



That is funny!  Nice to see ya again


----------



## sabrecmc

We leave HHI tomorrow to head home. Thought I'd post a quick report while it was fresh!

The GOOD:  The resort is lovely.  I'm actually thrilled it isn't on the beach.  Its so private over here.  Coming from the Florida Gulf coast, I have a beautiful beach at my fingertips, so I would never drive hours away for a beach.  It is nice to see different scenery.  Our villa is in great shape.  We were initially in a second story villa, but they were very willing to move us to a first floor room when asked.  The CMs have been so amazing.  I am one that always defends the service at WDW, but they could truly learn something from the folks up here!  The pool and hot tub were nice and warm, the activities were great, the food was surprisingly yummy at Tide Me Over...We had a bit of rain, but didn't let that stop us from enjoying ourselves courtesy of the free movie rentals.  I appreciated the activities for the younger set.  So often, stuff is really for 5+ and there isn't anything for the little ones.  The activities my daughter participated in were age appropriate and educational.  She really loved them all.  

The BAD:  Those parking spaces may be the smallest I've ever seen.

The UGLY:  No Splenda????  OMG!  How is that possible?  I've had to steal it from restaurants all over the island!

Things I didn't know:
The Sandbox children's museum is awsome.  We spent a rainy morning there and my daughter was totally entertained.
When in Savannah, a visit to the indoor bouncehouse place called Monkey Joes is completely worth the 10 minute drive from River Street.
The hot tub here is huge and plenty big for a child to swim in.  
The Shelter Cove mall has a nice little indoor play area.
Gusieppi's pizza is yummy and they deliver very quickly.  Even in the pouring rain.
They do rent bikes with toddler/child accessories.  I didn't do it this trip, but saw several families with them.
The gift shop is small, but you can spend plenty of money there.  Really.


----------



## flechette

Eeyore3838 said:


> We booked our first trip to HHI 6/6-6/10/2010. I called right at 7 months for a studio and got it with no problem.


 
Heya!  we'll be there 6/07/10 to 6/11/10 in a studio. I called on 11/08 and had to waitlist, I called back 11/10 to change the wait list from Sun-Thur to Mon thru Fri cause hubby had his dates wrong and they couldn't find the waitlist - it had already been matched

Minor panic til MS thought to look and see if I had a reservation instead of a waitlist lol, we spent a  minutes going back and forth, cause the lady was insisting I couldn't have called in

Does HHI do a chair swap? I think Vero does one, wasn't sure about HHI


----------



## RIJim

as new DVC owners, we are very excited about HHI as an option. We had originally planned to see if we could get a studio in late August once our 7mos window opens. However, we may be planning a trip south in late April.
Whats HHI like the 3rd week of April? The ocean seems to cold to swim in, but we love beachcombing and bike trails. I assume the pools will be warm. 
Any thoughts? I wont be on Disney's system until next week, so I may not even be able to get a reservation in April, is that a busy time down there?


----------



## capecoddisneyfamily

RIJim said:


> as new DVC owners, we are very excited about HHI as an option. We had originally planned to see if we could get a studio in late August once our 7mos window opens. However, we may be planning a trip south in late April.
> Whats HHI like the 3rd week of April? The ocean seems to cold to swim in, but we love beachcombing and bike trails. I assume the pools will be warm.
> Any thoughts? I wont be on Disney's system until next week, so I may not even be able to get a reservation in April, is that a busy time down there?



WE live in Mass and are staying a few days during that time for school vaca.  We called a few days ago and there still was 1bd and 2bd available.


----------



## pnyltwk

We were there in early April two years ago and will be there the last week of March/first week of April in 2010.  The weather was fine.  The pools should be warm enough to swim in.  The ocean may still be a little cold.  It is a good place to fly a kite and look for shells.  The resort is very nice and there is plently to do at the resort.  We are looking forward to our trip.


----------



## sabrecmc

Now that we're back, I thought I'd post some of the recent activities.  That was something I was interested in before we left, so maybe it will help others:

Friday 11/20:
Lady Bugs (ages 3-6)
Nature Kayaking Trip ($30/adult, $25 child)
Dolphin Tours 
Beautiful Butterflies (Ages 2-4)
Unbirthday Party
Meet the Naturalist -Shark's Teeth- (all ages)
Campfire

Saturday 11/21:
Toddler Sea Life (Ages 3-6)
Nature Kayaking Trip
Dolphin Tours
Nature Photography (all ages)
Meet the Naturalist -beach nature walk- (families)
Vacation Pillows (ages 5+)
Golf Lesson (ages 13+)
Mid Day Magic (all ages)
Goofy Bingo (all ages)
Ghosts and Legends of the Low Country (recommended for 10+)
Disney's Kids Night Out (ages 5-12)

Sunday 11/22
Pinckney Island Wildlife Adventure (families)
Shadow's Toy Box (Ages 1-5)
Nature Kayaking Trip
Dolphin Tours
Beautiful Butterflies (ages 2-4)
Gyotaku (Japanese"fish rubbing) (ages 5+)
Messy Science (ages 5-12)
Campfire

So, those were the weekend events.  There were some special events on Mon-Wed. leading up to Thanksgiving:

Dinner Table Centerpieces and Placemats (families)
Team Turkey and Team Gravy T-Shirt decorating (families)

The Thanksgiving Day schedule looked like this:

14th Annual Turkey Bowl (face painting, football, beach fun at the Beach House)
Messy Science (ages 5-12)
Shadow's Tales (families)
Golden Turkey Hunt (puzzles and challenges to solve to find the Golden Turkey) (families)
Ghosts and legends of the Low Country
Frequent Fliers (bird watching) (families)
Thanksgiving Campfire


----------



## mickeywho?

We're all excited about our first trip! We're just a few weeks away!
We couldn't get our full week - ended up booking a hotel in Savannah for the first few days but will be at HHI Dec 30 - Jan 2. 
Is there anything I should be booking/reserving before we go. If we want to do a Dolphin Tour can we just wait until we arrive to book - I'm thinking the weather may be a factor in what we get up to.
Any suggestions for a HHI newbie?


----------



## Conan the Librarian

There SHOULD (things could change) be Ice Skating in the Civic Center here in Savannah.  No reservations needed.  I don't know how much it cost anymore, but, I know my family finds it fun.

Try this link:

http://www.savannahcivic.com/citywe...8e64bcf712cd4d2285256f5d0077dab6?OpenDocument


----------



## bcvdreamer

This is a great thread...thanks for all the info.  

We're looking forward to our 1st trip to HH right after Christmas.


----------



## disneystick

Thank you all who contributed to this site!!!
I'm really looking forward to HHI over spring break March 13-19, 2010. Going for the very first time.


----------



## disneydaddvc

My family and I will be driving to HH this summer. We stay in Lumberton NC on the way down. We are looking for ideas on where to stay on the way home. We stayed in Va last time. We want to drive a little longer this time. Any suggestions ?


----------



## pnyltwk

Seems like we have been waiting for awhile for this trip.  Only two weeks left and we will be at HHI.  Looking forward to the stay.


----------



## pnyltwk

Does anyone know if On line check-in is available at HHI?  We are under ten days until our trip and the link does appear under my vacation details?


----------



## hematite153

pnyltwk said:


> Does anyone know if On line check-in is available at HHI?  We are under ten days until our trip and the link does appear under my vacation details?



I think that the online check-in works...it showed up in our vacation details as well.  There was a sign for Online Check-In key pickups (or whatever the sign says...it was the same as in Orlando) on the right side of the front desk when we arrived.  But, I doubt doing so really gets you much since you'll wait for the same person either way.

Btw, there's a 2010 thread now: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2329998


----------



## pnyltwk

hematite153 said:


> I think that the online check-in works...it showed up in our vacation details as well.  There was a sign for Online Check-In key pickups (or whatever the sign says...it was the same as in Orlando) on the right side of the front desk when we arrived.  But, I doubt doing so really gets you much since you'll wait for the same person either way.
> 
> Btw, there's a 2010 thread now: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2329998



This thread has been quiet for the last few weeks.  Guess now I know why.

Thanks.


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can find an activity list for Disney Hilton Head Resort for July (summer months)?

Thank you


----------



## mcarr1635

I called the front desk and they emailed an activity calendar.


----------



## bobbiwoz

How many HH grand villas are there?


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> How many HH grand villas are there?



I'm thinking there are 5, in the 5 buildings, other than the lodge that have 1 BRs and studios-16,18,19,28, and 30.  Can someone please verify or correct me?  I'm going by memory, not too sure.


----------



## hematite153

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm thinking there are 5, in the 5 buildings, other than the lodge that have 1 BRs and studios-16,18,19,28, and 30.  Can someone please verify or correct me?  I'm going by memory, not too sure.



My memory (from the tour) is also 5.  If anyone has pictures of the buildings you could count them.  (The GVs are in the buildings with 3 stories...one per side with a 3rd storey.)


----------

